# Egypt signs $2 billion deal for 50 MiG-35 fighter jets from Russia



## Kailash Kumar

Egypt signs $2bn deal for 50 fighter jets from Russia

27/08/2019

Egyptian Air Force has signed a military agreement to buy 50 MiG-35 warplanes from Russia the US’ _National Interest_ reported on Saturday.

The $2 billion deal, the largest in the post-Soviet era, was signed between Cairo and Moscow in April 2015, under which Egypt will receive the warplanes by 2020. It comes following joint negotiations that took place between the two countries in November 2013 over Egypt’s purchase of 24 MiG-29M fighter jets from Russia.

MiG-35 is a revision of the basic MiG-29. The aircraft features a more robust multi-role capability with enhanced use of air-to-air and air-to-ground high-precision weapons. Also, it has an increased combat range owing to an increase in its internal fuel capacity.

Mutual cooperation between the two countries developed after Al-Sisi was sworn into office on June 2014, particularly at the level of military aid, however, relations strained after a Russian passenger jet crashed over the Sinai Peninsula in October 2015.

The resumption of Russian air traffic to the Egyptian capital of Cairo last year played a significant role in mitigating relations between the two countries.

In December 2017, Russian President Vladimir Putin paid a visit to Egypt, during which he agreed to build Egypt’s Al-Dabaa nuclear power plant. He also visited the North African country in February 2015 to attend the signing of several deals between Cairo and Moscow.

https://marsad-egypt.info/en/2019/08/27/egypt-signs-2bn-deal-for-50-fighter-jets-from-russia/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beast

Paid by Saudi.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## SurvivoR

So no does that mean JF-17 for Egyptian airforce?


----------



## ziaulislam

SurvivoR said:


> So no does that mean JF-17 for Egyptian airforce?


Nope this effectively kills it


----------



## Avicenna

ziaulislam said:


> Nope this effectively kills it



Not true.

This has nothing to do with any potential future JF-17 for EAF.

Still alot of aircraft to potentially replace.

And EAF doesnt seem to have a problem operating types from a variety of sources like the InAF.

Also, the article's subject is old news.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fawadqasim1

Mi 35 is an excellent fighter but with crappy avionics and air to air missiles it's relevance and lethality are questionable at Best.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Lincoln

Egypt has ordered more Mig 35 jets than even Russian Air Force has. Bravo to their leadership, lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## kris

Jyotish said:


> Egypt signs $2bn deal for 50 fighter jets from Russia
> 
> 27/08/2019
> 
> Egyptian Air Force has signed a military agreement to buy 50 MiG-35 warplanes from Russia the US’ _National Interest_ reported on Saturday.
> 
> The $2 billion deal, the largest in the post-Soviet era, was signed between Cairo and Moscow in April 2015, under which Egypt will receive the warplanes by 2020. It comes following joint negotiations that took place between the two countries in November 2013 over Egypt’s purchase of 24 MiG-29M fighter jets from Russia.
> 
> MiG-35 is a revision of the basic MiG-29. The aircraft features a more robust multi-role capability with enhanced use of air-to-air and air-to-ground high-precision weapons. Also, it has an increased combat range owing to an increase in its internal fuel capacity.
> 
> Mutual cooperation between the two countries developed after Al-Sisi was sworn into office on June 2014, particularly at the level of military aid, however, relations strained after a Russian passenger jet crashed over the Sinai Peninsula in October 2015.
> 
> The resumption of Russian air traffic to the Egyptian capital of Cairo last year played a significant role in mitigating relations between the two countries.
> 
> In December 2017, Russian President Vladimir Putin paid a visit to Egypt, during which he agreed to build Egypt’s Al-Dabaa nuclear power plant. He also visited the North African country in February 2015 to attend the signing of several deals between Cairo and Moscow.
> 
> https://marsad-egypt.info/en/2019/08/27/egypt-signs-2bn-deal-for-50-fighter-jets-from-russia/


Haha 
Lot of soreness for USA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fawadqasim1

They would be better off with jft BLK 3
low cost low maintenance cost better aesa radar surely better air to air missiles etc

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Fawadqasim1 said:


> They would be better off with jft BLK 3
> low cost low serviceability cost better aesa radar surely better air to air missiles etc


Why would Israil allow that?!?!?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## monitor

Jyotish said:


> Egypt signs $2bn deal for 50 fighter jets from Russia
> 
> 27/08/2019
> 
> Egyptian Air Force has signed a military agreement to buy 50 MiG-35 warplanes from Russia the US’ _National Interest_ reported on Saturday.
> 
> The $2 billion deal, the largest in the post-Soviet era, was signed between Cairo and Moscow in April 2015, under which Egypt will receive the warplanes by 2020. It comes following joint negotiations that took place between the two countries in November 2013 over Egypt’s purchase of 24 MiG-29M fighter jets from Russia.
> 
> MiG-35 is a revision of the basic MiG-29. The aircraft features a more robust multi-role capability with enhanced use of air-to-air and air-to-ground high-precision weapons. Also, it has an increased combat range owing to an increase in its internal fuel capacity.
> 
> Mutual cooperation between the two countries developed after Al-Sisi was sworn into office on June 2014, particularly at the level of military aid, however, relations strained after a Russian passenger jet crashed over the Sinai Peninsula in October 2015.
> 
> The resumption of Russian air traffic to the Egyptian capital of Cairo last year played a significant role in mitigating relations between the two countries.
> 
> In December 2017, Russian President Vladimir Putin paid a visit to Egypt, during which he agreed to build Egypt’s Al-Dabaa nuclear power plant. He also visited the North African country in February 2015 to attend the signing of several deals between Cairo and Moscow.
> 
> https://marsad-egypt.info/en/2019/08/27/egypt-signs-2bn-deal-for-50-fighter-jets-from-russia/



It effectively killed the any possibility of any JF-17 to Egypt .


----------



## Fawadqasim1

Beast said:


> Paid by Saudi.


Apparently


----------



## Malik Alashter

I have no doubt the JF-17 better than the MIG-35 electronically but agility goes to the MIG-35 for sure


----------



## ziaulislam

Avicenna said:


> Not true.
> 
> This has nothing to do with any potential future JF-17 for EAF.
> 
> Still alot of aircraft to potentially replace.
> 
> And EAF doesnt seem to have a problem operating types from a variety of sources like the InAF.
> 
> Also, the article's subject is old news.


eygpt had around 200 f16s and 200 potential replcaements needed for mig 21 & f7s/mirage5

it got 20 more f16s..going to get around 36 more rafales and probably another 100 mig 35..this owuld cover its requirements



Malik Alashter said:


> I have no doubt the JF-17 better than the MIG-35 electronically but agility goes to the MIG-35 for sure


& range/payload..
mig35 is sure better no doubt
only winning point is cost
electronics probably chinese are better than russians at this stage

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

ziaulislam said:


> eygpt had around 200 f16s and 200 potential replcaements needed for mig 21 & f7s/mirage5
> 
> it got 20 more f16s..going to get around 36 more rafales and probably another 100 mig 35..this owuld cover its requirements
> 
> 
> & range/payload..
> mig35 is sure better no doubt
> only winning point is cost
> electronics probably chinese are better than russians at this stage


You don't need both actually the load of the jf-17 not bad for bombing all you need two tons of heavy bombs like 250 or 500 kg that's big now with laser guided one all you need four of them with pinpoint now for A2A missions the range should be long enough as the A2A weapons are lighters


----------



## Zarvan

ziaulislam said:


> eygpt had around 200 f16s and 200 potential replcaements needed for mig 21 & f7s/mirage5
> 
> it got 20 more f16s..going to get around 36 more rafales and probably another 100 mig 35..this owuld cover its requirements
> 
> 
> & range/payload..
> mig35 is sure better no doubt
> only winning point is cost
> electronics probably chinese are better than russians at this stage


This doesn't kill JF-17 not even close. The JF-17 BLOCK III will be game changer for Egypt. It plans to buy it with TOT and also produce lot of its weapons in Egypt. Also Egypt is third biggest user of K-8 Trainer Jets

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MystryMan

old news recycled or is this a new order?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

My only questions for Egypt - What is Egypt *buying all this military equipment for*? Egypt has bought soo much military equipment from US already that it promised US it will never use on ISrael(if not, US wouldnt have sold the equipment), so who/what are the real threats facing Egyptian govt that makes it need fighter jets in large #s like this?? Is it all for anti-terrorism?


----------



## Code_Geass

Just how many fighters they need??


----------



## Code_Geass

Code_Geass said:


> Just how many fighters they need??


And how can we comapre a dual engine fighter to single engine


----------



## Wilhelm II

Sorry my Pakistani brothers but I learned in pdf that we have many many jf17 marketers here

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shreyas Karambelkar

925boy said:


> My only questions for Egypt - What is Egypt *buying all this military equipment for*? Egypt has bought soo much military equipment from US already that it promised US it will never use on ISrael(if not, US wouldnt have sold the equipment), so who/what are the real threats facing Egyptian govt that makes it need fighter jets in large #s like this?? Is it all for anti-terrorism?




You may have sold em equipment which are of no use Such as the F-16 with vietnam era sparrows.Meanwhile Israel gets the F-35.Just saying.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zapper

Alternatiiv said:


> Egypt has ordered more Mig 35 jets than even Russian Air Force has. Bravo to their leadership, lol.


Many countries go that route and some aircrafts are specifically designed for export purposes or foreign users since their own AF might be relying on another aircraft as their frontline fighter

China for instance doesn't have any JF-17s in it's AF since J-10 is it's mainstay apart from a ton of other inventory like all the J series including the recent 5th gen J-20/31. India has more Su-30s that Russia and so on. This is feasible with countries like US/China/Russia who've been into frontline fighter jet manufacturing and developed a ton of aircrafts & their variants all along

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Malik Alashter

Im confused because Egypt purchased fifty of them three years ago now this 

Have they purchased fifty before and fifty now or it's the same news?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avicenna

Malik Alashter said:


> Im confused because Egypt purchased fifty of them three years ago now this
> 
> Have they purchased fifty before and fifty now or it's the same news?



Same news.

Its old.

Also they are not Mig-35 but Mig-29M2.


----------



## Shreyas Karambelkar

Malik Alashter said:


> Im confused because Egypt purchased fifty of them three years ago now this
> 
> Have they purchased fifty before and fifty now or it's the same news?



The earlier order was of mig-29m.



Fawadqasim1 said:


> Mi 35 is an excellent fighter but with crappy avionics and air to air missiles it's relevance and lethality are questionable at Best.




Chuckles on crappy avionics part.


----------



## Foxtrot Delta

congrats egyptians really needed those. but the question is, will those 50 MIg 35 aircraft be able to counter or balance the power equation with israeli F-35 lightening stealth aircraft? that's the key question here.


----------



## Avicenna

Foxtrot Delta said:


> congrats egyptians really needed those. but the question is, will those 50 MIg 35 aircraft be able to counter or balance the power equation with israeli F-35 lightening stealth aircraft? that's the key question here.



Of course the answer is no.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Foxtrot Delta

Avicenna said:


> Of course the answer is no.


so Egyptians can be Spanked by Israeliz at any moment of their need, just like lebanon, palistine, syria , iraq and jordan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lincoln

Foxtrot Delta said:


> congrats egyptians really needed those. but the question is, will those 50 MIg 35 aircraft be able to counter or balance the power equation with israeli F-35 lightening stealth aircraft? that's the key question here.



Never. The worse thing is the position of Egypt to Israel. Sinai is completely demilitarized, right? So, I don't think the Mig will stand a chance to F-35 on such a range.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avicenna

Foxtrot Delta said:


> so Egyptians can be Spanked by Israeliz at any moment of their need, just like lebanon, palistine, syria , iraq and jordan.



Egypt has long been neutralized through non military means.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

Shreyas Karambelkar said:


> You may have sold em equipment which are of no use Such as the F-16 with vietnam era sparrows.Meanwhile Israel gets the F-35.Just saying.


I see what you mean. Egyptian F16s are probably of "no use" because US stopped supplying weapons and spares for it after the coup? Serves Egypt right...signed peace deal, and now you cant even get the weapons promised form the peace deal...thats called a LOSE LOSE situation...smh..also, even if you have all the equipment i the world but dont have money to fund a war your military is essentially a toothless tiger.



Avicenna said:


> Egypt has long been neutralized through non military means.


umm....truth dot com!



Foxtrot Delta said:


> congrats egyptians really needed those. but the question is, will those 50 MIg 35 aircraft be able to counter or balance the power equation with israeli F-35 lightening stealth aircraft? that's the key question here.


This questions is Dead on Arrival due to Peace deal..next question pls.



Foxtrot Delta said:


> so Egyptians can be Spanked by Israeliz at any moment of their need, just like lebanon, palistine, syria , iraq and jordan.


No, because of the peace deal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

925boy said:


> I see what you mean. Egyptian F16s are probably of "no use" because US stopped supplying weapons and spares for it after the coup? Serves Egypt right...signed peace deal, and now you cant even get the weapons promised form the peace deal...thats called a LOSE LOSE situation...smh..also, even if you have all the equipment i the world but dont have money to fund a war your military is essentially a toothless tiger.
> 
> 
> umm....truth dot com!
> 
> 
> This questions is Dead on Arrival due to Peace deal..next question pls.
> 
> 
> No, because of the peace deal.


No usa did not stopped anything

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistansdefender

Where is the money coming to Egypt from ? 
Inflation is 30 percent and they are building cities and buying weapons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

Pakistansdefender said:


> Where is the money coming to Egypt from ?
> Inflation is 30 percent and they are building cities and buying weapons.




Ya habibib makes money rain....

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## 925boy

Pakistansdefender said:


> Where is the money coming to Egypt from ?
> Inflation is 30 percent and they are building cities and buying weapons.


Probably Saudia.


----------



## Shreyas Karambelkar

Alternatiiv said:


> Never. The worse thing is the position of Egypt to Israel. Sinai is completely demilitarized, right? So, I don't think the Mig will stand a chance to F-35 on such a range.



Range would not be a problem.Since the aircraft(Single seat) has a maximum internal fuel capacity of 5.2 tons and has a range of 2400kms on internal fuel.The Main problem will be F-116 Block-52s of IAF and ofcourse F-35.


----------



## Ra's al Ghul

well good for egypt, but sometimes i dont understand ther ariforce strategy, they have typhons,f-16, and now wants russian migs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aziqbal

great can now egypt open rafah border without Israeli permission >?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

This is the old deal..and more than half have already been delivered..


----------



## Hell NO

Pakistansdefender said:


> Where is the money coming to Egypt from ?
> Inflation is 30 percent and they are building cities and buying weapons.


Was

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

Imran Khan said:


> No usa did not stopped anything


THen Egypt must be diversifying military equipment because the potential for that to happen in the future is not that low...or to get better prices for military equipment.


----------



## WarKa DaNG

Maybe they are buying it for long range attacks, I dont think Migs are that much capable in multirole than F-16


----------



## Kaleem.61

Jyotish said:


> In December 2017, Russian President Vladimir Putin paid a visit to Egypt, during which he agreed to build Egypt’s Al-Dabaa nuclear power plant.


 Will it enable Egypt to get nuclear weapons..??
OR
Egypt is already having some..?


----------



## SD 10

Zarvan said:


> This doesn't kill JF-17 not even close. The JF-17 BLOCK III will be game changer for Egypt. It plans to buy it with TOT and also produce lot of its weapons in Egypt. Also Egypt is third biggest user of K-8 Trainer Jets


No need to sell them jf17 . Russians seems okay with sharing their tech with israel ( Egypt) but we should be carefull . Any thing that israel detects will be offloaded to india, who will make us pay for our mistake.


----------



## Hassannn85

ziaulislam said:


> Nope this effectively kills it


Isn't JF17 considered light attack aircraft and Mig 35 an MMRCA?


----------



## Jinn Baba

Fawadqasim1 said:


> They would be better off with jft BLK 3
> low cost low maintenance cost better aesa radar surely better air to air missiles etc



According to the article they will get all 50 mig35s by 2020, whilst the block 3 isnt even entering full production by then.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

Alternatiiv said:


> Egypt has ordered more Mig 35 jets than even Russian Air Force has. Bravo to their leadership, lol.


Sisi is a man who loves suitcases full of USD


----------



## Goku

Why compare with Israelis AF? Egypt has a peace deal with Israelis in place. This is more to do with Saudis buying Egyptian alliance through defence payments.


----------



## aziqbal

Will they now be able to open Rafah border crossing with Gaza without Israeli permission ?


----------



## Amun

aziqbal said:


> Will they now be able to open Rafah border crossing with Gaza without Israeli permission ?



Do you live in a planet called earth...?!

Rafah boarders are always opened ..... it is closed only when the Palestinian authority personnel have been withdrawn from the boarders and then it is opened again with new arrangements....
But it seems that the time stopped for you .... for about 10 years .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khaqan Humayun

925boy said:


> My only questions for Egypt - What is Egypt *buying all this military equipment for*? Egypt has bought soo much military equipment from US already that it promised US it will never use on ISrael(if not, US wouldnt have sold the equipment), so who/what are the real threats facing Egyptian govt that makes it need fighter jets in large #s like this?? Is it all for anti-terrorism?



Egypt is bound not to attack on Israel, but Israel is allowed to attack any gulf country to protect its boundary.

in upcoming years you will see Israel will attack on Egypt, Jordan, Saudi air space will be used without any permission, and USA will make all of us quiet, Iran will be attacked by USA under instructions of Israel.
suddenly a greater Israel will take place, India will attack on Pakistan and Turkish Army will join Hands with Pakistan Army Iran will recover form USA attack. and China will cutoff its supply to USA. Chinese Army will inter in India and China will become game changer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CHI RULES

Amun said:


> Do you live in a planet called earth...?!
> 
> Rafah boarders are always opened ..... it is closed only when the Palestinian authority personnel have been withdrawn from the boarders and then it is opened again with new arrangements....
> But it seems that the time stopped for you .... for about 10 years .


Sir the border is opened in such shitty circumstances as you know better and Ghaza people are suffering not only due to Israel aggression but also the cold attitude of Egypt Govt. Sisi is pro Israel/Western than perhaps any of the past ruler. It is not a hidden secret that Israel faces no more threat from Egypt and even if Arabs get F35s they shall not be able to compete with Israel as Israelis are much motivated by their religious and national sentiments. On other side Arabs have left the path of righteous.

On other hand the F16s got by Israel were further modernized by them and in same way they are developing systems for their F35s. No Arab nation shall be able to counter Israel until and unless the go for self reliance and scientific developments. The Mig 35s or Mig29 M2 which ever come shall only be used to suppress Muslims in different Arab areas.


----------



## BATMAN

aziqbal said:


> Will they now be able to open Rafah border crossing with Gaza without Israeli permission ?


Do you have evidence that Israeli permission is required to open Gaza border?
I think you don't know, why that broder was even closed and Sisi is the last person to be accused of it.



CHI RULES said:


> Ghaza people are suffering not only due to Israel aggression but also the cold attitude of Egypt Govt.


Can Pakistan open it's own border for Kashmiris of occupied side?
PAF had almost started the end of Indian army but Imran Khan came to rescue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CHI RULES

BATMAN said:


> Do you have evidence that Israeli permission is required to open Gaza border?
> I think you don't know, why that broder was even closed and Sisi is the last person to be accused of it.
> 
> 
> Can Pakistan open it's border for Kashmiris from occupied side?
> PAF had almost started the end of Indian army but Imran Khan came to rescue.



Sir discussion is pretty much open, I have discussed with many PTI supporters they also confess that IK has taken U turn on Kashmir as well as Gen Bajwa has not reacted as aggressive as he has been portrayed in the past. Their is a mysterious passive attitude of both Govt and Military especially after USA visit. India has totally destroyed Kashmir/Pakistan stance and has now absorbed the occupied valley. *We have faced an open defeat after 1971 whether we confess it or not.* On issue that's the reality that none of Muslim countries can challenge Israel due to their high motivation level and tech superiority.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

CHI RULES said:


> Sir discussion is pretty much open, I have discussed with many PTI supporters they also confess that IK has taken U turn on Kashmir as well as Gen Bajwa has not reacted as aggressive as he has been portrayed in the past. Their is a mysterious passive attitude of both Govt and Military especially after USA visit. India has totally destroyed Kashmir/Pakistan stance and has now absorbed the occupied valley. *We have faced an open defeat after 1971 whether we confess it or not.* On issue that's the reality that none of Muslim countries can challenge Israel due to their high motivation level and tech superiority.



Repeated army clarifications that they are waiting for green signal and angry behavior of PAF chief at 6 September ceremony, clearly hints, Imran Khan came forward to rescue Indian army and i strongly believe that some fake istikhara was behind this decision.
Did we not heard words like 'it was 'decided' that Indian soldiers and military infrastructure shall not be hurt in PAF air raid!' let's just leave it for another time.


----------



## Amun

CHI RULES said:


> Sir the border is opened in such shitty circumstances as you know better and Ghaza people are suffering not only due to Israel aggression but also the cold attitude of Egypt Govt. Sisi is pro Israel/Western than perhaps any of the past ruler. It is not a hidden secret that Israel faces no more threat from Egypt and even if Arabs get F35s they shall not be able to compete with Israel as Israelis are much motivated by their religious and national sentiments. On other side Arabs have left the path of righteous.
> 
> On other hand the F16s got by Israel were further modernized by them and in same way they are developing systems for their F35s. No Arab nation shall be able to counter Israel until and unless the go for self reliance and scientific developments. The Mig 35s or Mig29 M2 which ever come shall only be used to suppress Muslims in different Arab areas.



What is the right path ....!!
Is it what you say ...!?

I’m Egyptian.... and I know much much more about Israel than you will ever know...
and we fought them many times .... then we forced them to choose peace.

Sisi is a pro America and Israel....!! Then why they imposed sanctions on Egypt and stopped delivering weapons to Egypt..?!
Even for tens of years .... they didn’t give Egypt AMRAAM missiles not to be used against Israel...... but they gave it to Pakistan.... 
who is pro America and Israel now ..... (that is your twisted logic)

I believe it is much better for you to think more about Kashmir closed boarders.

So much hate and false data , knowledge..... I argue you my fellow Pakistani brothers.....read more and learn more about Egypt and Egyptians before saying false claims.....

Although if you started reading about Egypt..... you will take all your life time and will not finish what a glorious country and people.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BATMAN

Amun said:


> What is the right path ....!!
> Is it what you say ...!?
> 
> I’m Egyptian.... and I know much much more about Israel than you will ever know...
> and we fought them many times .... then we forced them to choose peace.....
> 
> I believe it is much better for you to think more about Kashmir closed boarders.
> 
> So much hate and false data , knowledge..... I argue you my fellow Pakistani brothers.....read more and learn more about Egypt and Egyptians before saying false claims.....
> 
> Although if you started reading about Egypt..... you will take all your life time and will not finish what a glorious country and people.



Welcome to the world of falsification against Arabs, which stands at 1% level of what it used to be half decade ago.
I have the policy to trust the locals more than out sider analysts and commentators.
I believe, People must first visit the country, live and work there at least briefly, before passing any sweeping remarks against them and least level acquisitions and engage in cursing.
Since i have lived and worked in Arabia incl. Egypt, i was so objected to those falsifications, hence got to face all the hate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amun

BATMAN said:


> Welcome to the world of falsification against Arabs, which stands at 1% level of what it used to be half decade ago.
> I have the policy to trust the locals more than out sider analysts and commentators.
> I believe, People must first visit the country, live and work there at least briefly, before passing any sweeping remarks against them and least level acquisitions and engage in cursing.
> Since i have lived and worked in Arabia incl. Egypt, i was so objected to those falsifications, hence got to face all the hate.



Thanks dear for being here supporting me against that hate and false claims 

I believe it is related to cultural and educational levels of commmentator ... as I see here in Egypt and some other Arab countries there is some negative thoughts about Pakistan as well, but it cannot be compared with the level of hate from some ( not all) Pakistani members in PDF .


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

Amun said:


> What is the right path ....!!
> Is it what you say ...!?
> 
> I’m Egyptian.... and I know much much more about Israel than you will ever know...
> and we fought them many times .... then we forced them to choose peace.
> 
> Sisi is a pro America and Israel....!! Then why they imposed sanctions on Egypt and stopped delivering weapons to Egypt..?!
> Even for tens of years .... they didn’t give Egypt AMRAAM missiles not to be used against Israel...... but they gave it to Pakistan....
> who is pro America and Israel now ..... (that is your twisted logic)
> 
> I believe it is much better for you to think more about Kashmir closed boarders.
> 
> So much hate and false data , knowledge..... I argue you my fellow Pakistani brothers.....read more and learn more about Egypt and Egyptians before saying false claims.....
> 
> Although if you started reading about Egypt..... you will take all your life time and will not finish what a glorious country and people.


All countries are glorious but here we discussing as muslims to improve our knowledge you cant get agressive to prove that what egypt is doing is all good we all know how much palistine suffer cuz of egypt and please dont compare Pakistan with india cuz they are 1.3 billion and we are 10 percent of their population they cud have swallow us but hey we are here defending ourselves. so egypt force israel to sign peace deal  egypt was lucky in war cuz israel was concentrate on syria it was dead lock on sehr e sina. 
we can use harh words for each other but reality is we muslims as nation not doing good at all lose grounds step by step sooner or later they coming for us so it good to accept reality and improve. it.


----------



## BATMAN

Amun said:


> Thanks dear for being here supporting me against that hate and false claims
> 
> I believe it is related to cultural and educational levels of commmentator ... as I see here in Egypt and some other Arab countries there is some negative thoughts about Pakistan as well, but it cannot be compared with the level of hate from some ( not all) Pakistani members in PDF .



I have came across all those surprising people in Egypt, when they met me.
Do you know, some Egyptians used to come to Pakistan to study medicine and engineering in 80's, but now MasahAllah you have top schools and unis.
I also have the opportunity to discuss Mubarik in Egypt with Egyptians, before the revolution.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amun

Sheikh Rauf said:


> All countries are glorious but here we discussing as muslims to improve our knowledge you cant get agressive to prove that what egypt is doing is all good we all know how much palistine suffer cuz of egypt and please dont compare Pakistan with india cuz they are 1.3 billion and we are 10 percent of their population they cud have swallow us but hey we are here defending ourselves. so egypt force israel to sign peace deal  egypt was lucky in war cuz israel was concentrate on syria it was dead lock on sehr e sina.
> we can use harh words for each other but reality is we muslims as nation not doing good at all lose grounds step by step sooner or later they coming for us so it good to accept reality and improve. it.



I can use hurting words in Indian - Pakistani conflict as well ..... but I don’t ( for the sake of my Pakistani friends ) .... I’m just reminding you people about the Quran saying ( meanings) ( you ask people to do good things and forget about yourselves)
(أتأمرون الناس بالبر وتنسون أنفسكم )
صدق الله العظيم
So it is better for you to think first about Muslims in Kashmir and in Burma or even your allies in China ...just beside you to save them ( if you really care about Muslims) rather than saying hollow words to gain political credit.

The only country that can hurt Israel is Egypt but we went for peace ... this is the fact no matter how chest beating I’m seeing here from your side.
( otherwise Israel have coastal line you heros can go and attack it with your mighty fleet and librate Palestine )

I’m not aggressive.... it is the just the only way for some people to understand.



BATMAN said:


> I have came across all those surprising people in Egypt, when they met me.
> Do you know, some Egyptians used to come to Pakistan to study medicine and engineering in 80's, but now MasahAllah you have top schools and unis.
> I also have the opportunity to discuss Mubarik in Egypt with Egyptians, before the revolution.



In Egypt we can say what ever we want .... during the days of Mubarak or even now 
The world has to understand ( no one can rule Egypt without the approval of Egyptians ) no matter what other people say. It happened during Mubarak and Morsi and it will happen again when ever Egyptians decide.

I have also many Pakistani friends..... as I know them .... they are smart, humble and innovative .
That’s why I’m shocked seeing some Pakistani here

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Max

What good are those F-16s without AMRAAM? Why waste so much dollars on spare parts and other life cycle costs when J7 and F-16s are essentially doing same job? Don't make sense.


----------



## BATMAN

@Amun do you know Orascom was one of the largest investors in Pakistan, that was back in 2003-2004. They used to own one of the mobile network and couple of cement plants.

All Arab investors were kicked out by following regime of Asif Ali Zardari, and that includes Orascom as well.

It wasn't limited to that, a massive propaganda against Arabs was launched on Pakistani social media, which got mild when General Rahil Sharif took over as army chief of Pakistan and now is limited to GCC only.
This brief intro. so that you know the back ground, when you talk to any mislead Pakistani.


----------



## Nasr

Egypt's procurement looks a lot like India's!! A hodge podge soup of various different types of fighters.

1. Mirage-2000s
2. F-16 Falcons
3. Mirage-Vs
4. MiG-29 M2s
5. Alpha Jets

Multi-colored air force, like the indians.


----------



## PakFactor

Max said:


> What good are those F-16s without AMRAAM? Why waste so much dollars on spare parts and other life cycle costs when J7 and F-16s are essentially doing same job? Don't make sense.



Remember Egypt gets money from west to even have an army.


----------



## Philip the Arab

Max said:


> What good are those F-16s without AMRAAM? Why waste so much dollars on spare parts and other life cycle costs when J7 and F-16s are essentially doing same job? Don't make sense.


They free for Egypt... Egypt is more of an air defense nation, and Israel could easily be defeated if Jordan, Syria, Egypt, and KSA invested in long range MLRS(285 KM) that would be able to take out Israeli airbases, army bases, and naval bases with basically no ability to counter the sheer numbers launched with air defenses.

Using 18 of these launchers all launching 4 missiles towards any target would ensure almost complete destruction of any airbase, naval base, army base. 72 of these would be close to impossible to counter with any air defense.






But Israelis are more or less Arabs so we really shouldn't have conflict with them whatsoever.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Turan09

Philip the Arab said:


> They free for Egypt... Egypt is more of an air defense nation, and Israel could easily be defeated if Jordan, Syria, Egypt, and KSA invested in long range MLRS(285 KM) that would be able to take out Israeli airbases, army bases, and naval bases with basically no ability to counter the sheer numbers launched with air defenses.
> 
> Using 18 of these launchers all launching 4 missiles towards any target would ensure almost complete destruction of any airbase, naval base, army base. 72 of these would be close to impossible to counter with any air defense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Israelis are more or less Arabs so we really shouldn't have conflict with them whatsoever.


1) I don't believe that ''defence nations'' the aggressive army will always win the war. As an example you can look at to Nazi Germany... Hitler's army easly destroyed the French army who choose to defend. While they lost the war against a real aggressive nation AKA, Soviet Union... If you want to win the war, you need to have an aggressive army.
2) Israelis are not ''arabs'' they might have some arabic words in their own language but just call some Israelis as ''Arabs'' and they will see it as an insult. They hate arabs... They want to expand to arabic lands after all... promised land...
3) You can't win a war against Israel only with ballistic missiles, IAF will just come in and take care of all of your armies. After air domination, all of this war will be just formality. The result of the war will be certain.


----------



## Philip the Arab

Turan09 said:


> 1) I don't believe that ''defence nations'' the aggressive army will always win the war. As an example you can look at to Nazi Germany... Hitler's army easly destroyed the French army who choose to defend. While they lost the war against a real aggressive nation AKA, Soviet Union... If you want to win the war, you need to have an aggressive army.
> 2) Israelis are not ''arabs'' they might have some arabic words in their own language but just call some Israelis as ''Arabs'' and they will see it as an insult. They hate arabs... They want to expand to arabic lands after all... promised land...
> 3) You can't win a war against Israel only with ballistic missiles, IAF will just come in and take care of all of your armies. After air domination, all of this war will be just formality. The result of the war will be certain.


2) Most Israelis Jews have large Arab admixture from Mizrahi Jews which are Jewish Arabs more or less.

3)Yes you can win a war, large caliber MLRS can take out any IAF base with a large enough saturation attack. If you can take out even runway you could delay the ability to take off for a while but I highly doubt it would just be the runway destroyed even if only 10 400mm rockets get through with a cluster warhead that would **** up anything it touches..


----------



## Turan09

Philip the Arab said:


> 2) Most Israelis have large Arab admixture from Mizrahi Jews which are Jewish Arabs more or less.
> 
> 3)Yes you can win a war, large caliber MLRS can take out any IAF base with a large enough saturation attack. If you can take out even runway you could delay the ability to take off for a while but I highly doubt it would just be the runway destroyed even if only 10 400mm rockets get through with a cluster warhead that would **** up anything it touches..


2) They don't care about their related cousins. Their religion is their race. For them all this arabs lives on the land that promised only to jews. If you are ready to leave, than it's fine. But if not, they will take back their promised land with one way or another. Convert to Judaism if you really wanna be their ''brother'' This is the only way.
3) Again, wishful thinking. Israeli doctorin is always to be the aggressive one. Fire some missiles to them, they will attack you with everything they have. You can't cripple all IAF only with ballistic missiles. And even if you can there is always ''Sampson Option'' threat their existance, and see all this nuclear warheads... They are not gonna easily vanish from the history.


----------



## Philip the Arab

Turan09 said:


> 2) They don't care about their related cousins. Their religion is their race. For them all this arabs lives on the land that promised only to jews. If you are ready to leave, than it's fine. But if not, they will take back their promised land with one way or another. Convert to Judaism if you really wanna be their ''brother'' This is the only way.
> 3) Again, wishful thinking. Israeli doctorin is always to be the aggressive one. Fire some missiles to them, they will attack you with everything they have. You can't cripple all IAF only with ballistic missiles. And even if you can there is always ''Sampson Option'' threat their existance, and see all this nuclear warheads... They are not gonna easily vanish from the history.


And you think TAF would be able to take Israel in a war?


----------



## Turan09

Philip the Arab said:


> And you think TAF would be able to take Israel in a war?


Quite an insubstantial comparison. We don't want to conquer their land. They also don't want to just come in and attack us. Their preferred enemies are arabs.
But let's use our imagination, Short answer is yes. And long answer is... in a war between Israel and Turkey it is all about navy and air force. Israel has an advantage with F-35 on the paper about air force but they need to use extra fuel tanks for their F-35 to reach Turkey... It would just cripple the F-35's stealth abilities. Turkish air force can easly beat them up in Turkish soil.
I don't wanna even talk about all this Turkish made SAM's and our S-400 and even future TF-X...
But of course like I said, we are not really enemies... We are not gonna work with them, not after Mavi Marmara but we are not gonna spill our blood for treacherous arabs neither. Israel is free to kill it's real enemies.
We can defend you with our words, or maybe even give you weapons to piss off the Israel but this is it. Nothing more than that.


----------



## Amun

Turan09 said:


> Quite an insubstantial comparison. We don't want to conquer their land. They also don't want to just come in and attack us. Their preferred enemies are arabs.
> But let's use our imagination, Short answer is yes. And long answer is... in a war between Israel and Turkey it is all about navy and air force. Israel has an advantage with F-35 on the paper about air force but they need to use extra fuel tanks for their F-35 to reach Turkey... It would just cripple the F-35's stealth abilities. Turkish air force can easly beat them up in Turkish soil.
> I don't wanna even talk about all this Turkish made SAM's and our S-400 and even future TF-X...
> But of course like I said, we are not really enemies... We are not gonna work with them, not after Mavi Marmara but we are not gonna spill our blood for treacherous arabs neither. Israel is free to kill it's real enemies.
> We can defend you with our words, or maybe even give you weapons to piss off the Israel but this is it. Nothing more than that.



As Egyptians .... we don’t want to occupy their land either .... so with the same scale you mentioned, the EAF ( which is much more advanced than the Turkish Air Force) and with the integrated Air Defense Systems.... Egypt can protect it’s soil as well.

But it’s all about Jerusalem .... for Muslims, this is what we care about.



Nasr said:


> Egypt's procurement looks a lot like India's!! A hodge podge soup of various different types of fighters.
> 
> 1. Mirage-2000s
> 2. F-16 Falcons
> 3. Mirage-Vs
> 4. MiG-29 M2s
> 5. Alpha Jets
> 
> Multi-colored air force, like the indians.


6- Rafal
7- Su-35


----------



## Turan09

Amun said:


> As Egyptians .... we don’t want to occupy their land either .... so with the same scale you mentioned, the EAF ( which is much more advanced than the Turkish Air Force) and with the integrated Air Defense Systems.... Egypt can protect it’s soil as well.
> 
> But it’s all about Jerusalem .... for Muslims, this is what we care about.
> 
> 
> 6- Rafal
> 7- Su-35


Well all of your F-16's are tootless... Doesnt Have BVR capacity. All you have or will have is 36 Rafale and 50 mig-35 (if this news are true.) So, No. You are not better than TuAF... Not even close...
Israel until today, break all of united arab armies over and over again. Your best pilots were even Pakistani ones... So your own pilots training is questionable...
Now israel has an ally as Egypt President... So I won't actually invest my money on you.
About, Air defence again three words for you... Turkish Defence Industry. No need to talk about S400...
So Don't fight against them if you like... God knows you are not good at wining this wars... But they will do what they always do, expand to promised land... You can watch them while they are doing that I suppose... jerusalem is not the end. Just beginning...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amun

Turan09 said:


> Well all of your F-16's are tootless... Doesnt Have BVR capacity. All you have or will have is 36 Rafale and 50 mig-35 (if this news are true.) So, No. You are not better than TuAF... Not even close...
> Israel until today, break all of united arab armies over and over again. Your best pilots were even Pakistani ones... So your own pilots training is questionable...
> Now israel has an ally as Egypt President... So I won't actually invest my money on you.
> About, Air defence again three words for you... Turkish Defence Industry. No need to talk about S400...
> So Don't fight against them if you like... God knows you are not good at wining this wars... But they will do what they always do, expand to promised land... You can watch them while they are doing that I suppose... jerusalem is not the end. Just beginning...



I know this is wishful thinking ..... but in the real life Turkey is the first Muslim Country that recognized Israel .... then Turkey is the first Muslim Country that have military exercise with Israel ... ( where IAF pilots exercise how to bomb other Muslim Countries) ..... then Turkey was the first and as far I know only after Turkey is Qatar ( with Rafal Helmits) .... the only 2 Muslim countries that use Israeli defense technology.

So Stop being worried about Muslim and be yourself ( a NATO Member and Israeli ally)...

As for Egyptian- Israeli wars ..... just read and educate Yourself..... Israel never accept peace and never give occupied land back ..... but with Egypt they accepted peace and gave us our land back ... because they are smart enough to understand that the price of occupying Egyptian land is very high and they cannot afford.

Finally, you are comparing the aging TAF with much modern EAF .... what a joke .
With the most experienced Pilots either arrested or dismissed for being Fathalla gulun supporters .... 
Man you still operating Phantoms


----------



## Turan09

Amun said:


> I know this is wishful thinking ..... but in the real life Turkey is the first Muslim Country that recognized Israel .... then Turkey is the first Muslim Country that have military exercise with Israel ... ( where IAF pilots exercise how to bomb other Muslim Countries) ..... then Turkey was the first and as far I know only after Turkey is Qatar ( with Rafal Helmits) .... the only 2 Muslim countries that use Israeli defense technology.
> 
> So Stop being worried about Muslim and be yourself ( a NATO Member and Israeli ally)...
> 
> As for Egyptian- Israeli wars ..... just read and educate Yourself..... Israel never accept peace and never give occupied land back ..... but with Egypt they accepted peace and gave us our land back ... because they are smart enough to understand that the price of occupying Egyptian land is very high and they cannot afford.
> 
> Finally, you are comparing the aging TAF with much modern EAF .... what a joke .
> With the most experienced Pilots either arrested or dismissed for being Fathalla gulun supporters ....
> Man you still operating Phantoms


Oh, You forget to add one thing. It was us who saved jews from Nazi Germany. You know we gave hundreds of Turkish Passports to jews (Mostly children and women) who wants to flee from EU... What can I say, we are a victim of our own good will... We created a monster. For our defence, no body didn't thought this bare feet ''poor'' people who fleeing from Hitler ever could create a state in the middle of Palestine... But arabs are full of surprise...
I don't ''worry'' about you. I am just saying you the truth. You can both kill each other as you wish, and with Israeli promised land demands, this will happen more often.
Yeah, great... They go back from Sina not by force but with their own decision. A political victory. Happy for you.
TuAF is not aging... Most of the F-5's are out of inventory, we will use Akinci and Hürjet for this purpose...
Ring a bell? Both Turkish made.
I didn't want to make it a piss contest, but here is the truth for you, only 36+50 jets of yours will have BVR. Your F-16's are worthless... And it is quite funny from my perspective to compare this 86 jets to TuAF... Hey what happened to your army in Libya?
Most of the Turkish pilots are not ''arrested'' Feto was a minority. And it was necessary to get rid of them, otherwise our end would be same as you... (Ring a bell?) No body wants that...
Turkey needs more pilots because we produced so many UCAV's in this last few years... (120 Bayraktar TB2 - 40 Anka-S) All this UCAV's are operating by Aircraft pilots if you don't know... So there is a huge demand for pilots in TuAF because of this. In few years it will be fine.


----------



## Nasr

Amun said:


> 6- Rafal, 7- Su-35



Question is, whether the Rafales will be equipped with Meteor missiles for Egyptian Air Force?


----------



## MMM-E

Amun said:


> Finally, you are comparing the aging TAF with much modern EAF .... what a joke



EAF is joke to compare with TURAF


Turkey joined to F-35 program as global partner to replace F-4s

Turkey has money to buy the most modern Fighter Jets
even Turkey spent $40 billion for Syrian refugees in Turkey
$40 billion = 400 F35 or 700 SU-35

but Turkey wants to develop its own platforms HURJET and TF-X

1) Egyptian F-16s are obsolete and without BVR .... Egyptian Rafales armed with 50-60km MICA air to air missiles

Turkish Airforce 163 CCIP modernized F-16s and 29 F-16 block50+ armed with 120km AIM-120C7 air to air missiles and APG-68(V)9 Radar to beat Egyptian F-16s and Rafales in BVR combat


2) Turkish Airforce has 4 Boeing E7-T AEWC with its high-technology the MESA radar is the latest generation airborne surveillance radar system range of 600+ km tracking 180 targets
also radar antenna array is doubled as an ELINT array with 850 km at 9000 m altitude


3) EAF has no strategic transport Aircraft ... Turkish Airforce has 10 Airbus A400M

4) EAF has no Refueling Tanker ... Turkish Airforce has 7 Boeing KC-135R stratotanker

5) EAF has no strategic UCAV ... by 2020 AKINCI UCAV will be in service to carry even cruise missile

6) EAF has no Radar Electronic Warfare System ... Turkish Airforce has KORAL and REDET
Also Aselsan has started deliveries of 60 SPEWS-II Self-Protection Electronic Warfare Suite to the Turkish Airforce F-16Cs for SEAD role
Also MEHPOD and EHPOD Jamming Pods

7) EAF has no Stand off Jammer Aircraft .... Turkish Airforce will have Stand off Jammer Aircraft by 2023

8) Turkish Airforce has superior S-400 Air Defense System to turn EAF Figter Jets into crap of metal in the Eastern Mediterranean

9) Turkish HISAR-A and HISAR-O Air Defense Systems will be in service by 2020-2021 to intercept Cruise Missiles and Fighter Jets

10) EAF is begging SCALP Cruise Missiles for Rafales ... Turkey produce more 415 SOM Cruise Missiles
Also network enabled capability with national tactical data link ( only a few airforces in the world and Turkish Airforce is one of them )



The Israeli Air Force launched a massive airstrike that destroyed the majority of the Egyptian Air Force on the ground ,,, the Egyptian, Jordanian and Syrian Air Forces, with about 450 aircrafts were destroyed

Turkish Airforce also can do it in one night


Turkey has able to conduct large scale operations .. only Israeli and Turkish Airforces can do it in the region

Turkish Airforce 150 F-16s armed with SOM, SLAM-ER, HARM and AIM-120C7 + 100 AKINCI UCAVs armed with SOM cruise missiles + Boeing E7-T AEWCs + 7 Boeing KC-135R Refueling Tankers + soon Stand off Jammer Aircrafts to conduct large scale operation in the region

also Turkey develops HURJET , 100 HURJET can carry 200 SOM cruise missiles

also if Turkish Airforce take 100 F-35A or SU-35 Fighter Jets , then GAME OVER !


----------



## Amun

Turan09 said:


> Oh, You forget to add one thing. It was us who saved jews from Nazi Germany. You know we gave hundreds of Turkish Passports to jews (Mostly children and women) who wants to flee from EU... What can I say, we are a victim of our own good will... We created a monster. For our defence, no body didn't thought this bare feet ''poor'' people who fleeing from Hitler ever could create a state in the middle of Palestine... But arabs are full of surprise...
> I don't ''worry'' about you. I am just saying you the truth. You can both kill each other as you wish, and with Israeli promised land demands, this will happen more often.
> Yeah, great... They go back from Sina not by force but with their own decision. A political victory. Happy for you.
> TuAF is not aging... Most of the F-5's are out of inventory, we will use Akinci and Hürjet for this purpose...
> Ring a bell? Both Turkish made.
> I didn't want to make it a piss contest, but here is the truth for you, only 36+50 jets of yours will have BVR. Your F-16's are worthless... And it is quite funny from my perspective to compare this 86 jets to TuAF... Hey what happened to your army in Libya?
> Most of the Turkish pilots are not ''arrested'' Feto was a minority. And it was necessary to get rid of them, otherwise our end would be same as you... (Ring a bell?) No body wants that...
> Turkey needs more pilots because we produced so many UCAV's in this last few years... (120 Bayraktar TB2 - 40 Anka-S) All this UCAV's are operating by Aircraft pilots if you don't know... So there is a huge demand for pilots in TuAF because of this. In few years it will be fine.



That’s good Propaganda about NAZI and Jews ..... May the west support you with some cash as you needed from Syrian refugees .... otherwise you will open the boarders as your president said over and over .... ( what about Armenian victims ) .... ( ring a bill ) you are not that pure and innocence. .... so stop acting like one .

As for Air crafts and BVR capabilities which is not a guarantee for winning an Air battle.

- 36 Rafal with MICA & Meteor when ready. ( included in the original deal).
- 50 MIGs with R-77 .
- 220 F-16 with AIM - 7 sparrow missile (Medium-range, semi-active radar homing air-to-air missile ) BVR Capable 
- 20 MIRAGE-2000 with MICA.
- 24 SU-35 with everything  ( contract signed ).
So they are 300+ BVR capable Air crafts.

What about Libya ??! The terrorists you support are 1000 KMs away from the Egyptian boarders .... I know you tried hard ..... but it is not Syria .... in Libya , Egypt will support Libyan brothers to stand against terrorists and their supporters.



Nasr said:


> Question is, whether the Rafales will be equipped with Meteor missiles for Egyptian Air Force?



Yes dear, it is a part from the original deal .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

Turkey spent $40 billion for Syrian refugees in Turkey
so Turkey would buy all Egyptian Airforce for $40 billion

Turkey has money to buy the most modern Fighter Jets
$40 billion = 400 F35 or 700 SU-35
but Turkey wants to develop its own platforms HURJET and TF-X
Egypt is paper tiger , nothing else ,,, Egyptian Airforce has no large scale operation capabillity




The Israeli Air Force launched a massive airstrike that destroyed the majority of the Egyptian Air Force on the ground in 1967 ,,, the Egyptian, Jordanian and Syrian Air Forces, with about 450 aircrafts were destroyed

Turkish Airforce also can do it in one night

Turkey has able to conduct large scale operations .. only Israeli and Turkish Airforces can do it in the region

Turkish Airforce 150 F-16s armed with SOM, SLAM-ER, HARM and AIM-120C7 + 100 AKINCI UCAVs armed with SOM cruise missiles + Boeing E7-T AEWCs + 7 Boeing KC-135R Refueling Tankers + soon Stand off Jammer Aircrafts to conduct large scale operation in the region

also Turkey develops HURJET , 100 HURJET can carry 200 SOM cruise missiles

also if Turkish Airforce take 100 F-35A or SU-35 Fighter Jets , then GAME OVER !





EGYPTIAN AIRFORCE

-- 36 Rafales with 50-60km MICA .... METEOR is dream as like SCALP-EG
-- 50 MIG-29 with 80km R-77
-- 220 F-16 with 45km AIM-7

Egypt can not buy SU-35 because of American sanctions
The US official warning to Egypt stipulated that the arrival of the Su-35 jets to Egypt is violating the US CAATSA (Countering America’s Adversaries through Sanctions) act


TURKISH AIRFORCE

-- 234 F-16 with 75km AIM-120B and 120km AIM-120C7
-- 100 F-35A on order / or SU-35s from Russia
-- 380km S-400 Air Defense Missiles

65km Turkish BOZDOGAN air to air Missile is under development for the TF-X , HURJET and AKINCI UCAV


----------



## Turan09

MMM-E said:


> EAF is joke to compare with TURAF
> 
> 
> Turkey joined to F-35 program as global partner to replace F-4s
> 
> Turkey has money to buy the most modern Fighter Jets
> even Turkey spent $40 billion for Syrian refugees in Turkey
> $40 billion = 400 F35 or 700 SU-35
> 
> but Turkey wants to develop its own platforms HURJET and TF-X
> 
> 1) Egyptian F-16s are obsolete and without BVR .... Egyptian Rafales armed with 50-60km MICA air to air missiles
> 
> Turkish Airforce 163 CCIP modernized F-16s and 29 F-16 block50+ armed with 120km AIM-120C7 air to air missiles and APG-68(V)9 Radar to beat Egyptian F-16s and Rafales in BVR combat
> 
> 
> 2) Turkish Airforce has 4 Boeing E7-T AEWC with its high-technology the MESA radar is the latest generation airborne surveillance radar system range of 600+ km tracking 180 targets
> also radar antenna array is doubled as an ELINT array with 850 km at 9000 m altitude
> 
> 
> 3) EAF has no strategic transport Aircraft ... Turkish Airforce has 10 Airbus A400M
> 
> 4) EAF has no Refueling Tanker ... Turkish Airforce has 7 Boeing KC-135R stratotanker
> 
> 5) EAF has no strategic UCAV ... by 2020 AKINCI UCAV will be in service to carry even cruise missile
> 
> 6) EAF has no Radar Electronic Warfare System ... Turkish Airforce has KORAL and REDET
> Also Aselsan has started deliveries of 60 SPEWS-II Self-Protection Electronic Warfare Suite to the Turkish Airforce F-16Cs for SEAD role
> Also MEHPOD and EHPOD Jamming Pods
> 
> 7) EAF has no Stand off Jammer Aircraft .... Turkish Airforce will have Stand off Jammer Aircraft by 2023
> 
> 8) Turkish Airforce has superior S-400 Air Defense System to turn EAF Figter Jets into crap of metal in the Eastern Mediterranean
> 
> 9) Turkish HISAR-A and HISAR-O Air Defense Systems will be in service by 2020-2021 to intercept Cruise Missiles and Fighter Jets
> 
> 10) EAF is begging SCALP Cruise Missiles for Rafales ... Turkey produce more 415 SOM Cruise Missiles
> Also network enabled capability with national tactical data link ( only a few airforces in the world and Turkish Airforce is one of them )
> 
> 
> 
> The Israeli Air Force launched a massive airstrike that destroyed the majority of the Egyptian Air Force on the ground ,,, the Egyptian, Jordanian and Syrian Air Forces, with about 450 aircrafts were destroyed
> 
> Turkish Airforce also can do it in one night
> 
> 
> Turkey has able to conduct large scale operations .. only Israeli and Turkish Airforces can do it in the region
> 
> Turkish Airforce 150 F-16s armed with SOM, SLAM-ER, HARM and AIM-120C7 + 100 AKINCI UCAVs armed with SOM cruise missiles + Boeing E7-T AEWCs + 7 Boeing KC-135R Refueling Tankers + soon Stand off Jammer Aircrafts to conduct large scale operation in the region
> 
> also Turkey develops HURJET , 100 HURJET can carry 200 SOM cruise missiles
> 
> also if Turkish Airforce take 100 F-35A or SU-35 Fighter Jets , then GAME OVER !


So You say Egyptian Rafales are not gonna get meteor? Just MICA? Are you sure?



Amun said:


> That’s good Propaganda about NAZI and Jews ..... May the west support you with some cash as you needed from Syrian refugees .... otherwise you will open the boarders as your president said over and over .... ( what about Armenian victims ) .... ( ring a bill ) you are not that pure and innocence. .... so stop acting like one .
> 
> As for Air crafts and BVR capabilities which is not a guarantee for winning an Air battle.
> 
> - 36 Rafal with MICA & Meteor when ready. ( included in the original deal).
> - 50 MIGs with R-77 .
> - 220 F-16 with AIM - 7 sparrow missile (Medium-range, semi-active radar homing air-to-air missile ) BVR Capable
> - 20 MIRAGE-2000 with MICA.
> - 24 SU-35 with everything  ( contract signed ).
> So they are 300+ BVR capable Air crafts.
> 
> What about Libya ??! The terrorists you support are 1000 KMs away from the Egyptian boarders .... I know you tried hard ..... but it is not Syria .... in Libya , Egypt will support Libyan brothers to stand against terrorists and their supporters.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes dear, it is a part from the original deal .


It's not propaganda. We saved jews from Nazi Germany, thought maybe we shouldn't have. Same goes for Syrians, we saved them and now they will go to EU or back to Syria. Their own choice.
Armenians? Yeah, that happens when you attack Turkish nation... Take notes.

Oh, nothing is certain in a war. But it is a realty, that americans gifted you toothless F-16's that couldn't hurt Israel. Sparrow is a garbage if you use it alone... And you know that too. Or what? You thought America would gave you real weapons for free? Ask for some AIM-120... Otherwise all this F-16's you have will easly buchered by a real airforce...
Your airforce is a joke, with all this different kind of crippled jets... thought you are trying to rebuild it with Raphale (only if you got Meteor with it... it is still not certain if french gonna give it to you or not. Let's see if Israel gonna object or not in the last minute.)
I'm sceptical about Mig-35, Russia favored Su-30 - 35 series over Mig for a reason.
We choose to go in our own way. Gökdoğan and Bozdoğan air to air missiles, our own SAM's... Our own Hürjet and TFX... For god sake even Egypt was a great customer for Turkish defence Industry. You even wanted to have ANKA, thought we canceled the deal after military coup.
In the end you don't posses any danger for us. And let's be honest, we are not gonna really fight anyway. This piss contest is nothing. We will kick your dictator's a*s in Libya more if he won't leave. We don't have to use our jets, our UCAV's taking care of every enemy anyway. In Libya democratically elected goverment will win, We are not gonna let them live in your fate...
And after SISI lose his power, and when the people of Egypt took their power back, Egypt will be an ally again. After that you can have more Turkish Defence products, we are generous.


----------



## MMM-E

Turan09 said:


> So You say Egyptian Rafales are not gonna get meteor? Just MICA?




the US blocked the sale of the SCALP cruise missile to Egypt ... because security of Israel
so the US and Israel never want Egypt to get METEOR air to air missile

even Saudi Arabia's Meteor Missile buy blocked

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Turan09

MMM-E said:


> the US blocked the sale of the SCALP cruise missile to Egypt ... because security of Israel
> so the US and Israel never want Egypt to get METEOR air to air missile
> 
> even Saudi Arabia's Meteor Missile buy blocked


Yeah, I remembered about SCALP... And I agree with you, METEOR is a pretty crucial missile... If west doesnt even wanna sell SCALP to Egypt, METEOR is out of question.
But anyway, time will tell...


----------



## MMM-E

Turan09 said:


> Yeah, I remembered about SCALP... And I agree with you, METEOR is a pretty crucial missile... If west doesnt even wanna sell SCALP to Egypt, METEOR is out of question.



Therefore , National defense technology and industry represent a nation's economic and technological power and are important pillars of the comprehensive national power. They are also essential for the raising of the nation's status in the world

Egypt can not develop even Cruise Missile ... so pathetic


Thanks to Turkish Defense Industry for over 700 military projects including Cruise Missiles , Air to Air Missiles and Air Defense Missiles

-- SOM , ATMACA and GEZGIN air-land-naval launched Cruise Missiles
-- BOZDOGAN and GOKDOGAN Air to Air Missiles
-- AKBABA anti radiation Missile
-- KHAN/BORA Ballistic Missiles
-- HISAR and SIPER Air Defense Missiles


----------



## Philip the Arab

MMM-E said:


> Therefore , National defense technology and industry represent a nation's economic and technological power and are important pillars of the comprehensive national power. They are also essential for the raising of the nation's status in the world
> 
> Egypt can not develop even Cruise Missile ... so pathetic
> 
> 
> Thanks to Turkish Defense Industry for over 700 military projects including Cruise Missiles , Air to Air Missiles and Air Defense Missiles
> 
> -- SOM , ATMACA and GEZGIN air-land-naval launched Cruise Missiles
> -- BOZDOGAN and GOKDOGAN Air to Air Missiles
> -- AKBABA anti radiation Missile
> -- KHAN/BORA Ballistic Missiles
> -- HISAR and SIPER Air Defense Missiles


I'm 100% sure Egypt could develop all types of missiles if it put in money, and hired educated Egyptian engineers. Egypt doesn't need to for a while but if needed it will happen. Many developed nations have sub-par defense industries like Spain, Portugal, Norway, Finland, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Turan09

Philip the Arab said:


> I'm 100% sure Egypt could develop all types of missiles if it put in money, and hired educated Egyptian engineers. Egypt doesn't need to for a while but if needed it will happen. Many developed nations have sub-par defense industries like Spain, Portugal, Norway, Finland, etc.


In theory every nation can build a defence Industry if they pay money to their own engineers and work for their own designs... Of course it will take years. But only the nations who choose to work hard on it, the nations who are ready to take the risks will have a defence Industry.
For Egypt... Egypt never show any real Interests to build a defence Industry... They are in a dangerous region, there is threats everywhere but no. They don't work on their own Industry. It is easier to buy weapons afterall. (Even if French doesn't want to sell SCALP.)
You are talking about all this nations, My personel favored is Sweeden. With their 10 millions population they created a beast called Gripen, and now look at the arab states again... They have money, they need an army. But they are just trying buying it, because they are lazy. Nothing more and nothing less...
And countries who buy their weapons will be always exposed and weak. You can buy all this french and american toys... But if they embargo you for 6 months, you can't even fly your little drones.
And maybe they even won't sell you cruise missiles even if you wanna pay, and it is humiliating.


----------



## Hell NO

MMM-E said:


> EAF is joke to compare with TURAF
> 
> 
> Turkey joined to F-35 program as global partner to replace F-4s
> 
> Turkey has money to buy the most modern Fighter Jets
> even Turkey spent $40 billion for Syrian refugees in Turkey
> $40 billion = 400 F35 or 700 SU-35
> 
> but Turkey wants to develop its own platforms HURJET and TF-X
> 
> 1) Egyptian F-16s are obsolete and without BVR .... Egyptian Rafales armed with 50-60km MICA air to air missiles
> 
> Turkish Airforce 163 CCIP modernized F-16s and 29 F-16 block50+ armed with 120km AIM-120C7 air to air missiles and APG-68(V)9 Radar to beat Egyptian F-16s and Rafales in BVR combat
> 
> 
> 2) Turkish Airforce has 4 Boeing E7-T AEWC with its high-technology the MESA radar is the latest generation airborne surveillance radar system range of 600+ km tracking 180 targets
> also radar antenna array is doubled as an ELINT array with 850 km at 9000 m altitude
> 
> 
> 3) EAF has no strategic transport Aircraft ... Turkish Airforce has 10 Airbus A400M
> 
> 4) EAF has no Refueling Tanker ... Turkish Airforce has 7 Boeing KC-135R stratotanker
> 
> 5) EAF has no strategic UCAV ... by 2020 AKINCI UCAV will be in service to carry even cruise missile
> 
> 6) EAF has no Radar Electronic Warfare System ... Turkish Airforce has KORAL and REDET
> Also Aselsan has started deliveries of 60 SPEWS-II Self-Protection Electronic Warfare Suite to the Turkish Airforce F-16Cs for SEAD role
> Also MEHPOD and EHPOD Jamming Pods
> 
> 7) EAF has no Stand off Jammer Aircraft .... Turkish Airforce will have Stand off Jammer Aircraft by 2023
> 
> 8) Turkish Airforce has superior S-400 Air Defense System to turn EAF Figter Jets into crap of metal in the Eastern Mediterranean
> 
> 9) Turkish HISAR-A and HISAR-O Air Defense Systems will be in service by 2020-2021 to intercept Cruise Missiles and Fighter Jets
> 
> 10) EAF is begging SCALP Cruise Missiles for Rafales ... Turkey produce more 415 SOM Cruise Missiles
> Also network enabled capability with national tactical data link ( only a few airforces in the world and Turkish Airforce is one of them )
> 
> 
> 
> The Israeli Air Force launched a massive airstrike that destroyed the majority of the Egyptian Air Force on the ground ,,, the Egyptian, Jordanian and Syrian Air Forces, with about 450 aircrafts were destroyed
> 
> Turkish Airforce also can do it in one night
> 
> 
> Turkey has able to conduct large scale operations .. only Israeli and Turkish Airforces can do it in the region
> 
> Turkish Airforce 150 F-16s armed with SOM, SLAM-ER, HARM and AIM-120C7 + 100 AKINCI UCAVs armed with SOM cruise missiles + Boeing E7-T AEWCs + 7 Boeing KC-135R Refueling Tankers + soon Stand off Jammer Aircrafts to conduct large scale operation in the region
> 
> also Turkey develops HURJET , 100 HURJET can carry 200 SOM cruise missiles
> 
> also if Turkish Airforce take 100 F-35A or SU-35 Fighter Jets , then GAME OVER !


Isn't that the money you made from buying Isis oil.

All of your information about the Egyptian airforce is false Egypt does operate heavy lifting aircraft and also operate EC-130H so please read before you write. Egypt f16 are far from obsolete and even without the f16 the Egyptian airforce will devour the Turkish airforce.
S400 is vulnerable due to the weakness of the other systems in your air defence. Again having one capable system in limited number doesn't make your air defence network unbeatable it just makes those systems high priority.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amun

MMM-E said:


> the US blocked the sale of the SCALP cruise missile to Egypt ... because security of Israel
> so the US and Israel never want Egypt to get METEOR air to air missile
> 
> even Saudi Arabia's Meteor Missile buy blocked





Turan09 said:


> Yeah, I remembered about SCALP... And I agree with you, METEOR is a pretty crucial missile... If west doesnt even wanna sell SCALP to Egypt, METEOR is out of question.
> But anyway, time will tell...



Guys ..... you are always outdated.

USA has lifted it’s Veto against Scalp - EG to Egypt and the new A2A meteor missile
https://www.latribune.fr/entreprise...passe-entre-la-france-et-l-egypte-815119.html

That was 6 months ago .... and Egypt started to get SCALPs according to SIPRI and now EAF got 50 SCALPs.












Philip the Arab said:


> I'm 100% sure Egypt could develop all types of missiles if it put in money, and hired educated Egyptian engineers. Egypt doesn't need to for a while but if needed it will happen. Many developed nations have sub-par defense industries like Spain, Portugal, Norway, Finland, etc.



You are extremely right .... Egyptian armed forces have cruise missiles capabilities from 80s of the last century with a range of 2000+ KM .... by modifying the SCARAB stealth drone ... which is now locally produced in Egypt.

Read the below interesting source.

https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zo...tealth-recon-drone-called-scarab-in-the-1980s

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Amun said:


> Guys ..... you are always outdated.
> 
> USA has lifted it’s Veto against Scalp - EG to Egypt and the new A2A meteor missile
> https://www.latribune.fr/entreprise...passe-entre-la-france-et-l-egypte-815119.html
> 
> That was 6 months ago .... and Egypt started to get SCALPs according to SIPRI and now EAF got 50 SCALPs.
> 
> View attachment 588861
> View attachment 588862
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are extremely right .... Egyptian armed forces have cruise missiles capabilities from 80s of the last century with a range of 2000+ KM .... by modifying the SCARAB stealth drone ... which is now locally produced in Egypt.
> 
> Read the below interesting source.
> 
> https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zo...tealth-recon-drone-called-scarab-in-the-1980s







Some feasible, near term modifications to convert a Scarab into an LACM include:
• Deletion of reconnaissance payload
• Deletion of UAV recovery system
• Replacing the existing guidance and control subsystem with an integrated inertial guidance/GPS subsystem
• Addition of an explosive warhead or Chem/Bio payload and dispenser.
And, if greater terminal precision is required:
• Addition if an accurate terminal guidance system (some type of terrain/target matching system based on available radar or electro-optic sensor)

There are a number of additional design modifications that a country could make to the Scarab UAV to increase its performance (range and payload) capabilities for the land-attack role. They include:
• Increasing the fuselage length to accommodate a larger payload
• Increasing the fuselage/tankage lengths to accommodate a greater fuel loading
• Replacing the existing Teledyne CAE 373-8C turbojet engine with a more fuel efficient low- altitude sustainer engine
• Reduce the vehicle’s RCS in the land-attack role by shaping critical surfaces or adding
radar absorbing materials (RAM)
• Employing a TERCOM type terminal guidance system


In the face of the rising threat posed by the proliferation of cruise missiles, conversion of the Teledyne Ryan Model 324 Scarab UAV to an offensive weapon has been considered. A study from the NDIA (National Defense Industrial Association) recognizes the role Land-Attack Cruise Missiles (LACM) developed by Third World countries will play in conjunction with other new weapons, for regional force projection. "LACMs are an 'emerging' threat with immediate and dire implications for U.S. freedom of action in many regions. The asymmetrical development of Third World threats favors indirect engagement and unconventional warfare. Unconventional cruise missile acquisition and design methods considered in the study support such asymmetrical threat development as a means Third World countries can significantly reduce the development time, cost, and risk."

For this study it was assumed that the LACM midcourse and terminal guidance system has the same weight and volume as the existing UAV guidance and control system. In addition, it was assumed that deletion of the reconnaissance payload and recovery system provided sufficient space for a small conventional payload. The Scarab UAV modified to a land-attack cruise missile (Option #1) could deliver a 200 kg conventional payload to a maximum range of 2,250 km flying the high altitude UAV flight profile. Flying a low altitude profile (less than 500 m altitude instead of 13,000 m) enables a range capability of approximately 1,800 km. Part of this performance loss (typically 15-20%) can be regained by reducing the wing size and shape and other changes to make the vehicle more efficient for low altitude operation.

If a larger payload is desired, the vehicle’s fuselage and tankage could be modified to accommodated a larger payload. This would result in a loss in fuel loading to maintain the same overall vehicle envelope. Option #2 incorporates the same Scarab-LACM conversion changes identified for Option #1, but further modifies the vehicle to accommodate a 500 kg conventional payload. The change results in a 237 kg loss in loaded fuel. The Option #2 Scarab-LACM is capable of delivering the 500 kg conventional payload to a maximum range of either 810 km or 650 km flying the high or low altitude flight profiles, respectively. Some of the range losses can be regained if selected aerodynamic changes are also made.

The modified Scarab-LACM range performance can be varied without altering the vehicle’s overall external geometry. The missile’s airframe/tankage can be revised to accommodate less fuel to increase volume for payload. As shown, a 300 kg increase in payload weight (200 to 500 kg) requires a 227 kg (206 versus 443 kg) reduction in loaded fuel weight. The HE payload is assumed to have a density ~ 30% greater that the JP-4 fuel (JP-4 weighs 0.78 kg/liter). By varying the payload weight and corresponding fuel loading, the Scarab-LACM can achieve a factor of three in range performance without changing the vehicle’s external geometry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amun

Hell NO said:


> Isn't that the money you made from buying Isis oil.
> 
> All of your information about the Egyptian airforce is false Egypt does operate heavy lifting aircraft and also operate EC-130H so please read before you write. Egypt f16 are far from obsolete and even without the f16 the Egyptian airforce will devour the Turkish airforce.
> S400 is vulnerable due to the weakness of the other systems in your air defence. Again having one capable system in limited number doesn't make your air defence network unbeatable it just makes those systems high priority.



Those guys are brain washed against Egypt by their dictator propaganda ..... they have no idea about EAF capabilities , be it EW , heavy lifting , AWACS or fighters .
















Philip the Arab said:


> Some feasible, near term modifications to convert a Scarab into an LACM include:
> • Deletion of reconnaissance payload
> • Deletion of UAV recovery system
> • Replacing the existing guidance and control subsystem with an integrated inertial guidance/GPS subsystem
> • Addition of an explosive warhead or Chem/Bio payload and dispenser.
> And, if greater terminal precision is required:
> • Addition if an accurate terminal guidance system (some type of terrain/target matching system based on available radar or electro-optic sensor)
> 
> There are a number of additional design modifications that a country could make to the Scarab UAV to increase its performance (range and payload) capabilities for the land-attack role. They include:
> • Increasing the fuselage length to accommodate a larger payload
> • Increasing the fuselage/tankage lengths to accommodate a greater fuel loading
> • Replacing the existing Teledyne CAE 373-8C turbojet engine with a more fuel efficient low- altitude sustainer engine
> • Reduce the vehicle’s RCS in the land-attack role by shaping critical surfaces or adding
> radar absorbing materials (RAM)
> • Employing a TERCOM type terminal guidance system
> 
> 
> In the face of the rising threat posed by the proliferation of cruise missiles, conversion of the Teledyne Ryan Model 324 Scarab UAV to an offensive weapon has been considered. A study from the NDIA (National Defense Industrial Association) recognizes the role Land-Attack Cruise Missiles (LACM) developed by Third World countries will play in conjunction with other new weapons, for regional force projection. "LACMs are an 'emerging' threat with immediate and dire implications for U.S. freedom of action in many regions. The asymmetrical development of Third World threats favors indirect engagement and unconventional warfare. Unconventional cruise missile acquisition and design methods considered in the study support such asymmetrical threat development as a means Third World countries can significantly reduce the development time, cost, and risk."
> 
> For this study it was assumed that the LACM midcourse and terminal guidance system has the same weight and volume as the existing UAV guidance and control system. In addition, it was assumed that deletion of the reconnaissance payload and recovery system provided sufficient space for a small conventional payload. The Scarab UAV modified to a land-attack cruise missile (Option #1) could deliver a 200 kg conventional payload to a maximum range of 2,250 km flying the high altitude UAV flight profile. Flying a low altitude profile (less than 500 m altitude instead of 13,000 m) enables a range capability of approximately 1,800 km. Part of this performance loss (typically 15-20%) can be regained by reducing the wing size and shape and other changes to make the vehicle more efficient for low altitude operation.
> 
> If a larger payload is desired, the vehicle’s fuselage and tankage could be modified to accommodated a larger payload. This would result in a loss in fuel loading to maintain the same overall vehicle envelope. Option #2 incorporates the same Scarab-LACM conversion changes identified for Option #1, but further modifies the vehicle to accommodate a 500 kg conventional payload. The change results in a 237 kg loss in loaded fuel. The Option #2 Scarab-LACM is capable of delivering the 500 kg conventional payload to a maximum range of either 810 km or 650 km flying the high or low altitude flight profiles, respectively. Some of the range losses can be regained if selected aerodynamic changes are also made.
> 
> The modified Scarab-LACM range performance can be varied without altering the vehicle’s overall external geometry. The missile’s airframe/tankage can be revised to accommodate less fuel to increase volume for payload. As shown, a 300 kg increase in payload weight (200 to 500 kg) requires a 227 kg (206 versus 443 kg) reduction in loaded fuel weight. The HE payload is assumed to have a density ~ 30% greater that the JP-4 fuel (JP-4 weighs 0.78 kg/liter). By varying the payload weight and corresponding fuel loading, the Scarab-LACM can achieve a factor of three in range performance without changing the vehicle’s external geometry.



The good thing here is : it is locally produced.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

Hell NO said:


> Isn't that the money you made from buying Isis oil.



No more your lies and cheap propaganda wont work

in 2018 Turkey had bigger economy than Egypt+Greece+Israel combined ( even Turkish economy under attack by the US since 2013 and Turkey lost $1 trillion to fight terrorism since 1985 )




Hell NO said:


> All of your information about the Egyptian airforce is false Egypt does operate heavy lifting aircraft and also operate EC-130H so please read before you write



The Egyptian Air Force has purchased 2 of Il-76MF from the Royal Jordanian Air Force , nothing else
therefore Egypt wants to buy Airbus A400M

what about air refueling Tanker and strategic UCAV ? nothing

and Egyptian EC-130H has only electronic intelligence (ELINT) capability
even Turkish Airforce 4 Boeing E7-T AEWCs have ELINT array with 850 km at 9000 m altitude

I am talking about Stand of Jammer Aircraft similar to Israeli SEMA equipped with the EL/I-3001 suite for SIGINT

Turkish Airforce 4 Airborne SOJ will be produced for the purpose of detecting and jamming enemy communication systems and radars (air defense, early warning, etc.) from 400km away

only a few countries in the world such as the US , Israel , the UK , Russia , Turkey





Hell NO said:


> Egypt f16 are far from obsolete and even without the f16 the Egyptian airforce will devour the Turkish airforce.



Egyptian Airforce has only 20 F-16 Block52 , rest of 200 F-16s are block32-40 , so obsolete

on the other hand Turkish Airforce has 163 F-16 Block52 and 29 F-16 Block50+

Turkey spent $3,9 billion for CCIP modernization
CCIP Modernization for 163 F-16C/D block52 standard between 2010 and 2015

AN/APG-68(V)9 Radar
Link-16 System
Self-Protection Electronic Warfare Suite (SPEWS II)
Joint Helmet Mounted Cueing Systems (JHMCS)
AN/AVS-9 Night Vision Goggles (NVG)
Night Vision Cueing and Display (NVCD)
The Head Up Display (HUD) field of view for designation
Modular Mission Computer
Advanced interrogator/transponder
Integrated precision navigation
LCD Color MFDs
Improved AVTR System
Multifunctional Information Distribution System
High speed Anti-Radar Missile Targeting System
158 F-16s were modified to accept LANTIRN ( Low Altitude Navigation and Targeting InfraRed for Night )
Aselsan has started deliveries of ASELPOD next generation targeting pods
AIM-9X sidewinder , AIM-120B and AIM-120C7 air to air missiles
AGM-88 HARM anti radiation missile
AGM-84 SLAM-ER Cruise Missile
SOM Cruise Missile

also Turkey develops AESA Radar for F-16s by 2022

in the region , only Israel and Turkey have their own technologies

so Turkey has able to conduct large scale operations .. only Israeli and Turkish Airforces can do it in the region
also Turkish Airforce take 100 F-35A or SU-35 Fighter Jets ... GAME OVER !
even I am not talking about AKINCI UCAV ,HURJET and the TF-X Fighter Jets projects





Hell NO said:


> S400 is vulnerable due to the weakness of the other systems in your air defence. Again having one capable system in limited number doesn't make your air defence network unbeatable it just makes those systems high priority



Turkish KORTKUT SPAAG with 35mm airburst ammunition , HISAR-A and HISAR-O Air Defense Systems will protect S-400 against Cruise Missiles










by 2020-2021 Turkish HISAR-A and HISAR-O low-medium altitude Air Defense Systems will be in service to intercept Missiles , Helicopters , UCAVs and Fighter Jets












Turkey owns one of the best Air Defense capability in the world between 2020 and 2023

-- PORSAV MANPADS
-- 800 STINGER MANPADS with 4.800 Missiles
-- 150 ATILGAN KMS with 8x STINGER Missiles
-- IGLA-S
-- 600+ OERLIKON GDF
-- KORTKUT SPAAG with 35mm airburst ammunition
-- 175 of HAWK XXI Air Defense Missiles with MPQ-64 Sentinel 3D Radars
-- HISAR-A low altitude Air Defense System
-- HISAR-O medium altitude Air Defense System
-- SIPER high altitude Air Defense System
-- S400 high altitude Air Defense System
-- 234 of F-16 Fighter Jets armed with AIM-9X sidewinder , AIM-120B and AIM-120C7 air to air missiles
-- F-35 or SU-35 Fighter Jets
-- High energy LASER ( Turkish LASER Weapon shot down Chinese UCAV in Libya )
-- KORAL and REDET Radar Electronic Warfare Systems
-- 600km EIRS early warning AESA Radars
-- 4 Boeing E-7T AEWCs with 600km MESA Radar
-- Airborne Stand off Jammer Aircrafts

also Turkish Navy 12 Frigates armed with 609 of SM-1MR and ESSM Air Defense Missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

Amun said:


> Egypt started to get SCALPs according to SIPRI and now EAF got 50 SCALPs.








do you have any photos of EAF's SCALP Missiles ? no ?

even 50 SCALP Cruise Missiles can not help Egypt to win a war

Egypt can not produce any Missile , on the other hand Turkey produce more 415 SOM Cruise Missiles
so Turkish Airforce F-16s 500 of SOM and SLAM-ER Cruise Missiles
Turkish Airforce F-4s 97 of POPEYE Cruise Missiles .. total of around 600 Cruise Missiles
also 800km GEZGIN land and naval based Cruise Missile is under development
also soon Turkish KGK-LR long range stealth precision guided weapon with IIR seeker





also Turkish 100km GPS/INS guided small diameter smart Bombs
F-16 and HURJET to carry total of 8 small diameter Bombs to attack 8 different targets in one sortie










Turkey to produce more 415 SOM Cruise Missiles ..... bye bye Greece and Egypt

-- Range of 280 km ...... soon 500+ km with Turkish turbo jet engine
-- Speed of mach 0.94
-- precision strike capability against both land or sea targets
-- Terrain hugging and Sea skimming
-- Low observable
-- Highly survivable
-- High precision navigation with INS/GPS/TRN/IBN/ATR
-- Highly precise terminal guidance with IIR and data fusion








*also Turkish 1.000-2.000 km KARGI Kamikaze Drone is coming to destroy Air Defense Systems*

Turkish Army has also 100 of HARPY Kamikaze Drones ( range of 500 km )





btw Turkish Navy/Airforce can destroy your 2 MISTRAL class LHDs in hour

thanks to 400+ HARPOON , 415+ SOM and 50 SLAM-ER anti ship missiles
also 220+ km Turkish ATMACA anti ship missile will be in service by 2020 and there will be land based variant to turn enemy Warships into crap of metal in the Eastern Mediterranean


so You guys are brainwashed with your dictator propaganda
Egypt and Greece are so weak without the US-the EU support in the Eastern Meditrranean against Turkey


----------



## Amun

MMM-E said:


> do you have any photos of EAF's SCALP Missiles ? no ?
> 
> even 50 SCALP Cruise Missiles can not help Egypt to win a war
> 
> Egypt can not produce any Missile , on the other hand Turkey produce more 415 SOM Cruise Missiles
> so Turkish Airforce F-16s 500 of SOM and SLAM-ER Cruise Missiles
> Turkish Airforce F-4s 97 of POPEYE Cruise Missiles .. total of around 600 Cruise Missiles
> also 800km GEZGIN land and naval based Cruise Missile is under development
> also soon Turkish KGK-LR long range stealth precision guided weapon with IIR seeker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also Turkish 100km GPS/INS guided small diameter smart Bombs
> F-16 and HURJET to carry total of 8 small diameter Bombs to attack 8 different targets in one sortie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey to produce more 415 SOM Cruise Missiles ..... bye bye Greece and Egypt
> 
> -- Range of 280 km ...... soon 500+ km with Turkish turbo jet engine
> -- Speed of mach 0.94
> -- precision strike capability against both land or sea targets
> -- Terrain hugging and Sea skimming
> -- Low observable
> -- Highly survivable
> -- High precision navigation with INS/GPS/TRN/IBN/ATR
> -- Highly precise terminal guidance with IIR and data fusion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *also Turkish 1.000-2.000 km KARGI Kamikaze Drone is coming to destroy Air Defense Systems*
> 
> Turkish Army has also 100 of HARPY Kamikaze Drones ( range of 500 km )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw Turkish Navy/Airforce can destroy your 2 MISTRAL class LHDs in hour
> 
> thanks to 400+ HARPOON , 415+ SOM and 50 SLAM-ER anti ship missiles
> also 220+ km Turkish ATMACA anti ship missile will be in service by 2020 and there will be land based variant to turn enemy Warships into crap of metal in the Eastern Mediterranean
> 
> 
> so You guys are brainwashed with your dictator propaganda
> Egypt and Greece are so weak without the US-the EU support in the Eastern Meditrranean against Turkey



First of all , I have nothing to do with our Turkish people, the thing is that your Dictator Erdogan supporting Terrorists in Egypt. That’s all .

Second, I congratulate the Turkish defense industry for starting local production for more sophisticated products.
But you have to have some self awareness, as being a NATO Member makes some obligation on other NATO countries to invest in Turkey and getting the know how.

About the photos of SCALPS, NOT all defense gears are photographed in Egypt .... you don’t see Photos of Antey-2500 .... although it is delivered in 2 deals 3 years ago.

Finally, we don’t need any conflict with Turkey, we are just giving you an example of what you will face , if your imperialistic minds think about harming Egyptian interests .

This is a reminder.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

Amun said:


> First of all , I have nothing to do with our Turkish people, the thing is that your Dictator Erdogan supporting Terrorists in Egypt. That’s all .



ERDOGAN was selected by Turkish People in real election as like TRUMP , MERKEL , MACRON
on the other hand the US-Israel-S.Arabia backed dictator SISI made a military coup against selected president MOURSI and killed more than 5.000 civilians in Egypt

btw the US-Israel-S.Arabia backed FETO terror organization failed in Turkey ... failed coup attemp in 2016

MOURSI was selected as president of Egypt , not terrorist

Turkey and Egypt were allies against Israel , therefore the US-Israel-S.Arabia destroyed Turkish-Egyptian alliance




Amun said:


> But you have to have some self awareness, as being a NATO Member makes some obligation on other NATO countries to invest in Turkey and getting the know how.



Turkey gave billions of dollars to Italy and Spain for technology transfer of T-129 Attack Helicopter and TCG ANADOLU Amphibious Assault Ship ,,,,, nothing else

under license production doesnt mean technology transfer ( F-16 , Sikorsky Blackhawk , Type 209 and 214 Submarines , etc )

and ALTAY Tank , T-155 Howitzer tehcnical assistance from S.Korea


SOM,ATMACA,HISAR,GOKTUG Missiles are 100% Turkish technology without any technology transfer as like other hundreds of military projects





Amun said:


> About the photos of SCALPS, NOT all defense gears are photographed in Egypt .... you don’t see Photos of Antey-2500 .... although it is delivered in 2 deals 3 years ago.



Egyptian S300VM - Antey-2500









Amun said:


> Finally, we don’t need any conflict with Turkey, we are just giving you an example of what you will face , if your imperialistic minds think about harming Egyptian interests



Egyptian interests ?

to be allies with Greece ,Israel , the EU to steal gas-oil reserves from the Turks in the Eastern Mediterranean

American-British-French imperialistic minds who killed millions of Arabs dont disturb you ? or you are christian copts who doesnt care about Arabs and muslims ?




Very funny all of your weapons are nothing .. Turkey has enough power to protect its own interests in the Eastern Mediterranean , Cyprus , Syria , Iraq , Libya , Qatar , Somali , Balkans , Caucasia , etc

Turkish Missiles to wipe out air defense systems , air bases , military and strategic targets in Greece , Greek Islands and Egypt .. also Egyptian-Hellenic Navies and Fighter Jets

120 km TRG-300 guided MLRS
150 km J600T Tactical Ballistic Missile
280 km KHAN Tactical Ballistic Missile
1.000+ km BORA Ballistic Missile
1.000-2.000 km KARGI Kamikaze Drone
100 km MB smart Bomb
110 km KGK guided Bomb
280 km SOM Cruise Missile
220+ km ATMACA anti ship Missile
also supersonic anti ship Missile ( under development )
also long range KGK-LR glide Bomb with IIR seeker ( under development )
also 800km GEZGIN land and Naval based Cruise Missile ( under development )
also AKBABA anti radiation Missile ( under development )
also BOZDOGAN and GOKDOGAN air to air Missiles ( under development )

also Turkish HISAR-A , HISAR-O and SIPER low-medium-high altitude Air Defense Systems will be in service by 2020 , 2021 and 2022 to intercept Missiles and Fighter Jets

even I am not talking about American-Israeli and Russian missiles of the Turkish Armed Forces such as hundreds of ATACMS , HARM , JSOW , POPEYE , SLAM-ER , AMRAAM , SM-1MR , ESSM and HARPOON , also S-400


----------



## MMM-E

This is a reminder


----------



## MMM-E




----------



## Amun

In every Egyptian thread , we find some of you Turks begin the chest beating ..... I believe ( with all respect to My Turkish friends) this is an inferiority complex when it comes to Egypt.


This is a reminder ...

When your imperialistic mind started to think about harming Egyptian interests in Levant .... the Egyptian Army smashed your Othman savage Army over and over again .... to the limit that the Othman Fleet surrendered in Alexandria.
And the Egyptian Army surrounded Istanbul ..... but as usual you asked Russians and European countries to save your asses just as now ( NATO Member) and collaboration in Syria and Iraq.






To translate the following plate.

PEACE BE UPON IBRAHIM PASHA WHO LEADS THE EGYPTIAN ARMY FROM VICTORY TO ANOTHER.

Deria ( Sep9th 1818)
Nafarin ( May 16th 1825)
Tripola ( June23rd 1825)
Mesiolongy (April 22nd 1826)
Aka (May 27th 1832)
Homos ( July 8th 1832)
Bilan (July 30th 1832)
Konia (Dec 24th 1832)
Nazib ( June 24th 1839).







The Great Ibrahim Pasha ( the destroyer of Othman Empire)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Turan09

Amun said:


> Guys ..... you are always outdated.
> 
> USA has lifted it’s Veto against Scalp - EG to Egypt and the new A2A meteor missile
> https://www.latribune.fr/entreprise...passe-entre-la-france-et-l-egypte-815119.html
> 
> That was 6 months ago .... and Egypt started to get SCALPs according to SIPRI and now EAF got 50 SCALPs.
> 
> View attachment 588861
> View attachment 588862
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are extremely right .... Egyptian armed forces have cruise missiles capabilities from 80s of the last century with a range of 2000+ KM .... by modifying the SCARAB stealth drone ... which is now locally produced in Egypt.
> 
> Read the below interesting source.
> 
> https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zo...tealth-recon-drone-called-scarab-in-the-1980s


Nice to hear... But if you think US used 59 Tomahawk only for one attack against Syria (Syrat Airbase) 50 missiles won't be enough for any real airforce... Even little greece has 50-70 scalps if I am not mistaken.



Amun said:


> First of all , I have nothing to do with our Turkish people, the thing is that your Dictator Erdogan supporting Terrorists in Egypt. That’s all .
> 
> Second, I congratulate the Turkish defense industry for starting local production for more sophisticated products.
> But you have to have some self awareness, as being a NATO Member makes some obligation on other NATO countries to invest in Turkey and getting the know how.
> 
> About the photos of SCALPS, NOT all defense gears are photographed in Egypt .... you don’t see Photos of Antey-2500 .... although it is delivered in 2 deals 3 years ago.
> 
> Finally, we don’t need any conflict with Turkey, we are just giving you an example of what you will face , if your imperialistic minds think about harming Egyptian interests .
> 
> This is a reminder.
> 
> View attachment 588937
> View attachment 588938
> 
> 
> View attachment 588939
> View attachment 588940
> View attachment 588941
> View attachment 588942
> View attachment 588943
> View attachment 588944
> View attachment 588945
> View attachment 588946
> View attachment 588947
> View attachment 588948
> View attachment 588949
> View attachment 588950
> View attachment 588951


Erdogan is an elected leader. We know who came with a military coup. Aka, Sisi of Egypt. You can arm your country as you wish. You can buy weapons as you wish, but you will never be an equal for us... Not with this chinese drone toys or 50 SCALP... Europeans will always gonna try to balance your army aganist Israel and others anyway, you are not gonna get more than that...
But us? We are kicking your sisi in Libya as we wish. We are kicking UAE as we wish. Your drones, your jets they are all gonna be destroyed for Libya's elected Goverment.








Amun said:


> In every Egyptian thread , we find some of you Turks begin the chest beating ..... I believe ( with all respect to My Turkish friends) this is an inferiority complex when it comes to Egypt.
> 
> 
> This is a reminder ...
> 
> When your imperialistic mind started to think about harming Egyptian interests in Levant .... the Egyptian Army smashed your Othman savage Army over and over again .... to the limit that the Othman Fleet surrendered in Alexandria.
> And the Egyptian Army surrounded Istanbul ..... but as usual you asked Russians and European countries to save your asses just as now ( NATO Member) and collaboration in Syria and Iraq.
> 
> View attachment 588984
> 
> 
> To translate the following plate.
> 
> PEACE BE UPON IBRAHIM PASHA WHO LEADS THE EGYPTIAN ARMY FROM VICTORY TO ANOTHER.
> 
> Deria ( Sep9th 1818)
> Nafarin ( May 16th 1825)
> Tripola ( June23rd 1825)
> Mesiolongy (April 22nd 1826)
> Aka (May 27th 1832)
> Homos ( July 8th 1832)
> Bilan (July 30th 1832)
> Konia (Dec 24th 1832)
> Nazib ( June 24th 1839).
> 
> View attachment 588985
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Ibrahim Pasha ( the destroyer of Othman Empire)
> 
> View attachment 588986


Ibrahim Pasha was an Ottoman General not even egyptian... who seized power by Force. It was a civil war, nothing to do with your nation. Egypt was a loyal province for Ottoman Empire for a very long time...
And we are not chest beating, you wanted to compare Turkish army with your own. It was you who said ''TAF is nothing for Egypt Air Force'' And we just give you, your anwer with proofs, nothing more. It is actually your inferiorty complex, because you didn't like the results, even if you were the one who wanted to compare in the first place...
If you are gonna be sad, because of an anwer, don't ask the question.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

Amun said:


> In every Egyptian thread , we find some of you Turks begin the chest beating ..... I believe ( with all respect to My Turkish friends) this is an inferiority complex when it comes to Egypt.
> 
> 
> This is a reminder ...
> 
> When your imperialistic mind started to think about harming Egyptian interests in Levant .... the Egyptian Army smashed your Othman savage Army over and over again .... to the limit that the Othman Fleet surrendered in Alexandria.
> And the Egyptian Army surrounded Istanbul ..... but as usual you asked Russians and European countries to save your asses just as now ( NATO Member) and collaboration in Syria and Iraq.
> 
> View attachment 588984
> 
> 
> To translate the following plate.
> 
> PEACE BE UPON IBRAHIM PASHA WHO LEADS THE EGYPTIAN ARMY FROM VICTORY TO ANOTHER.
> 
> Deria ( Sep9th 1818)
> Nafarin ( May 16th 1825)
> Tripola ( June23rd 1825)
> Mesiolongy (April 22nd 1826)
> Aka (May 27th 1832)
> Homos ( July 8th 1832)
> Bilan (July 30th 1832)
> Konia (Dec 24th 1832)
> Nazib ( June 24th 1839).
> 
> View attachment 588985
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Ibrahim Pasha ( the destroyer of Othman Empire)
> 
> View attachment 588986



Very funny I am talking about present day and military
You are talking about your pathetic history

if we are talking about history , then lets go

Egypt was ruled by the TURKS between 868 , 1250 and 1878 who beat Mongols and Crusaders
The Tulunids were a dynasty of Turkic origin and were the first independent dynasty to rule Egypt as well as much of Syria in 868
also Turkic Bahri dynasty ruled Egypt between 1250 and 1389 ( the Mamluk Sultanate was dominated by the Kipchak Turkic Bahri dynasty )
also after 1517 Ottoman Empire ruled all Middle East including Egypt for 400 years



Roman Empire , Tulunids , MAMLUKS , Ottoman Empire and the British Empire ruled Egypt for centuries

btw Ibrahim Pasha was Albanian-Turkish origin Ottoman Wali , neither Egyptian or Arab

now Egypt is ally with Greece , both weak countries who can not develop even cruise missile and still Egypt and Greece are dreaming about to match with the Turkish Armed Forces

You have inferiority complex against the Turks who ruled you for centuries

go and cry to the US , the EU and Israel for more protection against the Turkish Armed Forces
'cos Egypt and Greece are nothing . but pathetic puppets , nothing else

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nein

So the egyptians so called victories.come from two Turks hahahaha

Thats even more embarassing because the egyptians themselves got steam rolled by Israel.

I find it funny how an egyptian is mocking Turks for losing to Russia basically a Behemoth when they themselves got their asses whopped by a tiny israel.

I forgot too Muhammed Ali and his court spoke Turkish. Egyptians and their attempt to create a hero.


----------



## Baybars Han

This thread is hilarious.. Egyptians who got ruled by Turks for centuries and whooped by Israel are trying to mock us [emoji23]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nein

Baybars Han said:


> This thread is hilarious.. Egyptians who got ruled by Turks for centuries and whooped by Israel are trying to mock us [emoji23]



Muhammed Ali Pasha and his son are Turks. Fight between them and the Ottomans was a civil war nothing more and nothing less.

The Egyptians are spinning it by saying they humilated us lmaoooo oh yes two of their biggest victories came from two Ottoman Turks.

We seen Egyptians leading armies themselves which led to them getting whopped by Israel.


----------



## CHI RULES

Amun said:


> What is the right path ....!!
> Is it what you say ...!?
> 
> I’m Egyptian.... and I know much much more about Israel than you will ever know...
> and we fought them many times .... then we forced them to choose peace.
> 
> Sisi is a pro America and Israel....!! Then why they imposed sanctions on Egypt and stopped delivering weapons to Egypt..?!
> Even for tens of years .... they didn’t give Egypt AMRAAM missiles not to be used against Israel...... but they gave it to Pakistan....
> who is pro America and Israel now ..... (that is your twisted logic)
> 
> I believe it is much better for you to think more about Kashmir closed boarders.
> 
> So much hate and false data , knowledge..... I argue you my fellow Pakistani brothers.....read more and learn more about Egypt and Egyptians before saying false claims.....
> 
> Although if you started reading about Egypt..... you will take all your life time and will not finish what a glorious country and people.



My dear friend neither you are me can change history, only Bar Lev Line operation was a success for Egypt. On other hand the I consider Palestine issue above Kashmir due to religious reasons. Past was past but now Egypt is getting tons of ammo and reason is obvious that Sisi is pro USA, getting funds from US allies from within Muslim world. What happened with Mursi and his supporters is not a hidden secret. You and me both may have difference of opinion even living in the same country.


----------



## POTTER

Please don't fight Egyptians and Turks brothers. For God sake.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amun

POTTER said:


> Please don't fight Egyptians and Turks brothers. For God sake.



Respect.
Don’t be sad my friend .... I will stop here .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Super Falcon

Saudos preparing their dog to fight their dirty war against turks


----------



## sami_1

Facts versus Turkish dreams





Egyptian Citation Sovereign ELINT/ISR

Turks always talk about the future and future purchases and future production, which are unreliable things.




Turkey is subject to sanctions and sanctions will increase until the regime collapses and Turkey's military capabilities are effectively restricted
Unlike talking about future production, we cannot believe it.


We have not talked about the efficiency of leaderships or the level of training.

Turks have real and huge problems in the field
Limited types of fighters in exchange for not having a full air defense of the Turkish territory, which led to their dependence on the limited fighters have

The Turkish Phantom is already out of service, although Turks deny it is in service

There is no AESA radar in Turkey. They are talking about future production. There is nothing. There is no dependence on a product under development.
Those who have fighters with AESA radars are Egypt and Israel only

The Turks say that in the future they will own and also Egypt will enter more of the radars already in service.
Egypt is negotiating an additional batch of Rafale 12 aircraft besides Egypt's Rafale with AESA radar since 2015

The capacity of Egyptian fighter jets represents an additional 50% in the delivery of ammunition for Turkish fighter aircraft as a result of the larger Egyptian air force

Egypt has not only fighter jets but also a wide variety of munitions, while Turkey has limited types of munitions mounted on thousands

For every Munitions Turkey has, Egypt has several Munitions in return, which is one of Turkey's real problems

Turkey, for example, has missiles Aim-120 Egypt owns Mica and R-77 and owns the family R-27 and contracted with Sukhoi 35 on the missile R-37M

Turkey has 400 Aim-120 missiles and 1000 Sparrow missiles

Thus, the diversity of Egyptian capabilities is greater than Turkey and more effective









Let us clarify things from another form or the other hand
Turkey has anti-ship missiles

Harpoon missile as an example and in the future Atamca and SOM
Nice 
In other hand we find Egypt possesses

Harpoon
Exocet
ATOMAT
SN-22 SUNBURN
KH-31
KH-59
C-705
CM-302
KH-38

Near Future CM-400AKG

This gives Egypt the ability to carry out air massacres against the Turkish navy if it considers approaching Egypt's economic zones
Egypt simply has the current and future supremacy over the Turks


The Turks are happy with the SOM, the actual stockpile of 100 missiles in the future and 500 missiles

Egypt's current stockpiles of APACHE missiles on Mirage 2000 and Scalp missiles on Rafale

And on the MiG 29M KH-59 and under negotiation and delivery CLUB-A
There are requests to add Scalp missiles
And missiles KH-58

Beside projects with South Africa and Pakistan for cruise missiles





On the ground, Egypt has the upper hand over the Turks in all fields

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kingslayerr

50 jets for $2 billion. Is this deal really cheap or other jets are more expensive as india bought only 36 jets for something 8Billion. How can migs be so cheap

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

sami_1 said:


> Beside projects with South Africa and Pakistan for cruise missiles


Links?


----------



## jamal18

Kingslayerr said:


> 50 jets for $2 billion. Is this deal really cheap or other jets are more expensive as india bought only 36 jets for something 8Billion. How can migs be so cheap



Exactly what I thought. Especially as this is the first order and must include support facilities and training.


----------



## MaRv

egypt is getting better day by day
and turkey will be punished soon or later for what they did in the ME

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kingslayerr

MaRv said:


> egypt is getting better day by day
> and turkey will be punished soon or later for what they did in the ME


Egypt was the biggest military might in the 40s 50s and i saw them gettin a brutal beating by israel. Yes egypt have good hardware but do they know how to use it or will these jets also be destroyed on the ground without even taking off. This is a big ?


----------



## MMM-E

sami_1 said:


> Facts versus Turkish dreams
> View attachment 589323
> 
> Egyptian Citation Sovereign ELINT/ISR
> 
> Turks always talk about the future and future purchases and future production, which are unreliable things.
> View attachment 589322
> 
> Turkey is subject to sanctions and sanctions will increase until the regime collapses and Turkey's military capabilities are effectively restricted
> Unlike talking about future production, we cannot believe it.
> 
> 
> We have not talked about the efficiency of leaderships or the level of training.
> 
> Turks have real and huge problems in the field
> Limited types of fighters in exchange for not having a full air defense of the Turkish territory, which led to their dependence on the limited fighters have
> 
> The Turkish Phantom is already out of service, although Turks deny it is in service
> 
> There is no AESA radar in Turkey. They are talking about future production. There is nothing. There is no dependence on a product under development.
> Those who have fighters with AESA radars are Egypt and Israel only
> 
> The Turks say that in the future they will own and also Egypt will enter more of the radars already in service.
> Egypt is negotiating an additional batch of Rafale 12 aircraft besides Egypt's Rafale with AESA radar since 2015
> 
> The capacity of Egyptian fighter jets represents an additional 50% in the delivery of ammunition for Turkish fighter aircraft as a result of the larger Egyptian air force
> 
> Egypt has not only fighter jets but also a wide variety of munitions, while Turkey has limited types of munitions mounted on thousands
> 
> For every Munitions Turkey has, Egypt has several Munitions in return, which is one of Turkey's real problems
> 
> Turkey, for example, has missiles Aim-120 Egypt owns Mica and R-77 and owns the family R-27 and contracted with Sukhoi 35 on the missile R-37M
> 
> Turkey has 400 Aim-120 missiles and 1000 Sparrow missiles
> 
> Thus, the diversity of Egyptian capabilities is greater than Turkey and more effective
> View attachment 589324
> 
> 
> View attachment 589325
> 
> Let us clarify things from another form or the other hand
> Turkey has anti-ship missiles
> 
> Harpoon missile as an example and in the future Atamca and SOM
> Nice
> In other hand we find Egypt possesses
> 
> Harpoon
> Exocet
> ATOMAT
> SN-22 SUNBURN
> KH-31
> KH-59
> C-705
> CM-302
> KH-38
> 
> Near Future CM-400AKG
> 
> This gives Egypt the ability to carry out air massacres against the Turkish navy if it considers approaching Egypt's economic zones
> Egypt simply has the current and future supremacy over the Turks
> 
> 
> The Turks are happy with the SOM, the actual stockpile of 100 missiles in the future and 500 missiles
> 
> Egypt's current stockpiles of APACHE missiles on Mirage 2000 and Scalp missiles on Rafale
> 
> And on the MiG 29M KH-59 and under negotiation and delivery CLUB-A
> There are requests to add Scalp missiles
> And missiles KH-58
> 
> Beside projects with South Africa and Pakistan for cruise missiles
> 
> View attachment 589328
> 
> On the ground, Egypt has the upper hand over the Turks in all fields



Another ignorant Arab daydreamer who can not develop even Anti Tank Missile

Facts vs Arab dreams

Weak and Poor Greece and Egypt are nothing , but so pathetic


-- Turkish Missiles TRG-300 , J600T , BORA , SOM , ATMACA , and 110km KGK , SDB smart Bombs and 2.000km KARGI Kamikaze Drones to destroy air defense systems , air bases , military and strategic targets in Greece , Greek Islands and Egypt

Turkey can produce thousands of its own Missiles , smart Bombs and Kamikaze Drones
on the other hand pathetic Greece and Egypt can produce nothing including air defense missiles


also Turkish Armed Forces have hundreds of ATACMS , HARM , SLAM-ER , POPEYE , JSOW , ESSM , HARPOON to wipe out Greek-Egyptian military targets


Egypt are dreaming about only 50 SCALP Missiles ,, so pathetic
Turkey produce more 415 SOM Cruise Missiles , also Turkey has 50 SLAM-ER Cruise Missiles 

Turkey = 500 vs Egypt = 50 

*only Turkey,Iran and Israel can produce its own missiles ,,,, Egypt is nothing*

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


-- Turkey has developed KORKUT SPAAG with 35mm air burst ammunition , HISAR Air Defense Systems to intercept Cruise Missiles such as SCALP , TOMAHAWK , HARPOON , etc

-- Turkish Navy 12 Frigates armed with 609 of SM-1MR and ESSM air defense missiles to intercept even supersonic anti ship missiles such as BRAHMOS , KH-31 ,etc

*Pathetic Egyptian Navy has no ESSM
*
Egyptian FREMM Frigate armed with only 16x ASTER15 air defense missiles
Turkish GABYA Frigates armed with 36x SM-1MR and 32x ESSM air defense missiles
Turkish MEKO-200 Track-II Frigates armed with 64x ESSM air defense missiles

Turkish Navy has more air defense missiles than Egyptian+Greek Navies combined

*only Turkey,Iran and Israel can produce its own air defense missiles ,,,, Egypt is nothing*

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

Turkish Armed Forces with 1.000+ anti ship missiles to wipe out Egyptian+Greek Navies combined

-- HARPOON
-- SOM
-- SLAM-ER
-- and ATMACA by 2020

Turkey has far more anti ship missiles than Egypt

*only Turkey,Iran and Israel can produce its own anti ship missiles ,,,, Egypt is nothing*

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

Turkey bought superior S-400 Air Defense System to turn Egyptian Rafale Fighter Jets into crap of metal over the Eastern Mediterranean

also Turkish Navy 12 Frigates armed with 609 of SM-1MR and ESSM air defense missiles to turn Egyptian Fighter Jets into crap of metal over the Eastern Mediterranean

*even Egyptian Airforce has no air refueling Tanker for large scale operation ... so pathetic

*
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

Turkey is in top5 in the world for UAV-UCAV Technology

2.000km Turkish KARGI Kamikaze Drone for SEAD role
by 2020 Turkish AKINCI UCAV armed with even 280km SOM cruise missile for SEAD role

*only Turkey,Iran and Israel can produce its own UCAVs ,,,, Egypt is nothing*

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

keep dreaming with AESA Radar

Turkish KORAL and REDET Radar Electronic Warfare Systems can jam and paralyze Egyptian Rafale Fighter Jet Radar from 200km away ... ( only Russia and Turkey )

also by 2023 Turkish Airborne stand off jammer ...


*only Israel and Turkey can produce its own electronic warfare systems in the region ... Egypt is nothing*

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

as of 2019 , Egyptian Rafale Fighter Jets armed with only 50-60km MICA air to air missiles

on the other hand Turkish F-16 Fighter Jets armed with 120km AIM-120C7 air to air missiles

also Turkish Airforce superior Boeing E-7T AEWCs with 600+km MESA Radar can help Turkish F-16 Fighter Jets in BVR Combat

btw Turkey is in F-35 program as global partner to replace F-4s
even 47 of modernized F-4 TERMINATOR to carry SOM Cruise Missiles


Egypt are dreaming about 40km Russian air to ground attack missile
110 km Turkish KGK smart Bomb is already in service
also soon Turkish F-16s to carry 8 of 100km SDB smart Bombs to attack Air Defense Systems and Radars


,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

Egyptian Navy buys 4 Type209 class Submarines

on the other hand Turkish Navy has already 12 Type209 class Submarines
also 6 Type214 class AIP Submarines under construction for the Turkish Navy

btw only Turkey and Israel produced its own EW System , soft-kill and hard-kill protection Systems to protect Submarines from torpedo attacks

Egypt is nothing

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

MaRv said:


> egypt is getting better day by day
> and turkey will be punished soon or later for what they did in the ME



Keep dreaming dream is free
Turkey has enough power to protect its own interests in the Eastern Mediterranean , Cyprus , Syria,Iraq,Libya,Qatar,Somali,Balkans,Caucasia,etc

Turkey and Israel are only real military powers in the region who develops its own weapons

Egypt is so weak and pathetic in a real war ..... everybody will see it again


The Turkish Armed Forces with superior weapons over Egypt

-- S-400 Air Defense System
-- 120km AIM-120C7 air to air Missile
-- 110km KGK smart Bomb
-- 280/1.000km KHAN/BORA Ballistic Missiles
-- ESSM air defense Missile to intercept even supersonic anti ship missiles
-- 280 km SOM and SLAM-ER air launched cruise missiles (land attack/anti ship capabilities)
-- 220+ km ATMACA anti ship missile superior to HARPOON and EXOCET
-- Boeing E7-T AEWC with 600+km MESA Radar
-- 7 of Boeing KC-135R air refueling Tankers
-- AKINCI strategic UCAV to carry even 280km SOM Cruise Missile
-- 2.000 km KARGI Kamikaze Drone
-- KORAL and REDET Radar Electronic Warfare Systems
-- 6 of CN235 and 6 of ATR-72 Anti Submarine Aircrafts
-- Submarine killer 4 of ADA class stealth Corvettes
-- 12 Type209 class hunter killer Submarines
-- also 6 of Type 214 class AIP Submarines are coming
-- GABYA and MEKO-200 Track-II Frigates
-- F-35A stealth Fighter Jet or Russian SU-35 , SU-57
-- HISAR Air Defense Systems by 2020-2021 to intercept Cruise Missiles and Fighter Jets
-- Network centric warfare capability



even I am not talking about upcoming Turkish military projects such as

-- 800km GEZGIN land and naval based cruise Missile
-- KGK-LR long range stealth stand off weapon with IIR seeker
-- ISTIF class stealth Frigate
-- TF-2000 class Destroyer
-- MIUS stealth UCAV
-- HURJET and TF-X Fighter Jets
-- high energy LASER Weapon
-- SIPER high altitude Air Defense System
-- ATAK-II heavy Attack Helicopter
-- RAMJET powered supersonic anti ship Missile
-- Hypersonic Electromagnetic Rail Gun
-- MILDEN class AIP Submarine
-- SOJ Airborne stand off jammer Aircraft
and many more


btw Turkey is getting better day by day with superior technology and weapons
Egyptian Navy is so pathetic to compare with the Turkish Navy
and Egyptian Airforce have no capability for large scale operation ... only Turkish and Israeli Airforces


----------



## Goku

MMM-E said:


> Turkey and Israel are only real military powers in the region who develops its own weapons
> 
> Egypt is so weak and pathetic in a real war ..... everybody will see it again
> 
> 
> The Turkish Armed Forces with superior weapons over Egypt
> 
> -- S-400 Air Defense System
> -- 120km AIM-120C7 air to air Missile
> -- 110km KGK smart Bomb
> -- 280/1.000km KHAN/BORA Ballistic Missiles
> -- ESSM air defense Missile to intercept even supersonic anti ship missiles
> -- 280 km SOM and SLAM-ER air launched cruise missiles (land attack/anti ship capabilities)
> -- 220+ km ATMACA anti ship missile superior to HARPOON and EXOCET
> -- Boeing E7-T AEWC with 600+km MESA Radar
> -- 7 of Boeing KC-135R air refueling Tankers
> -- AKINCI strategic UCAV to carry even 280km SOM Cruise Missile
> -- 2.000 km KARGI Kamikaze Drone
> -- KORAL and REDET Radar Electronic Warfare Systems
> -- 6 of CN235 and 6 of ATR-72 Anti Submarine Aircrafts
> -- Submarine killer 4 of ADA class stealth Corvettes
> -- 12 Type209 class hunter killer Submarines
> -- also 6 of Type 214 class AIP Submarines are coming
> -- GABYA and MEKO-200 Track-II Frigates
> -- F-35A stealth Fighter Jet or Russian SU-35 , SU-57
> -- HISAR Air Defense Systems by 2020-2021 to intercept Cruise Missiles and Fighter Jets
> 
> 
> even I am not talking about upcoming Turkish military projects such as
> 
> -- 800km GEZGIN land and naval based cruise Missile
> -- KGK-LR long range stealth stand off weapon with IIR seeker
> -- ISTIF class stealth Frigate
> -- TF-2000 class Destroyer
> -- MIUS stealth UCAV
> -- HURJET and TF-X Fighter Jets
> -- high energy LASER Weapon
> -- SIPER high altitude Air Defense System
> -- ATAK-II heavy Attack Helicopter
> -- RAMJET powered supersonic anti ship Missile
> -- Hypersonic Electromagnetic Rail Gun
> -- MILDEN class AIP Submarine
> -- SOJ Airborne stand off jammer Aircraft
> and many more
> 
> 
> btw Turkey is getting better day by day with superior technology and weapons
> Egyptian Navy is so pathetic to compare with the Turkish Navy
> and Egyptian Airforce have no capability for large scale operation ... only Turkish and Israeli Airforces


I want to ask u one question? 
Did u byheart all the weapon system Turkey has or u have such paragraphs ready to paste???
Every reply of yours consists of extensive info about weapon systems. Fascinating indeed


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkish KARGI anti-radiation Drone *

The drone itself is the main munition with high explosive warhead
This SEAD optimised loitering munition is designed to attack targets by self destructing into them

The KARGI Drone can either operate fully autonomously using its anti radar homing system or it can take a human-in-the-loop mode

The KARGI Drone to be designed to minimize its radar signature through stealth
This anti-radiation drone to target enemy air defense systems in a first line of attack from 1.000+ km away


KARGI will replace 100+ of Israeli HARPY in the Turkish Armed Forces






TEI has developed PG-50 Engine for the KARGI anti radiotion Drone







,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,



sami_1 said:


> Egyptian Citation Sovereign ELINT/ISR



very funny , I am talking about Airborne stand off jammer similar to Israeli SEMA equipped with the EL/I-3001 suite for SIGINT

Turkish Airforce 4 Airborne SOJ will be produced for the purpose of detecting and jamming enemy communication systems and radars (air defense, early warning, etc.) from 400km away

only a few countries in the world such as the US , Israel , the UK , Russia , Turkey










Turkey has started integrate of ASELSAN Remote Electronic Support/Electronic Attack Systems into Bombardier Global 6000 type Aircrafts to be in service by 2023





The HAVA SOJ will be able to detect, identify , deceive and blind enemy communication systems and radar (air defense, early warning, etc )

The HAVA SOJ system which has superior technological features than the KORAL Land Based Remote Electronic Support/Electronic Attack (KARA SOJ) system will combine many electronic warfare capabilities on an aircraft. There is no other system with this quality known in the world


Egypt is nothing to compare with real military powers in the region Turkey and Israel ( btw Israel has disadvantage , because of small area and population )


----------



## sami_1

MMM-E said:


> Another ignorant Arab daydreamer who can not develop even Anti Tank Missile
> 
> Facts vs Arab dreams
> 
> Weak and Poor Greece and Egypt are nothing , but so pathetic
> 
> 
> -- Turkish Missiles TRG-300 , J600T , BORA , SOM , ATMACA , and 110km KGK , SDB smart Bombs and 2.000km KARGI Kamikaze Drones to destroy air defense systems , air bases , military and strategic targets in Greece , Greek Islands and Egypt
> 
> Turkey can produce thousands of its own Missiles , smart Bombs and Kamikaze Drones
> on the other hand pathetic Greece and Egypt can produce nothing including air defense missiles
> 
> 
> also Turkish Armed Forces have hundreds of ATACMS , HARM , SLAM-ER , POPEYE , JSOW , ESSM , HARPOON to wipe out Greek-Egyptian military targets
> 
> 
> Egypt are dreaming about only 50 SCALP Missiles ,, so pathetic
> Turkey produce more 415 SOM Cruise Missiles , also Turkey has 50 SLAM-ER Cruise Missiles
> 
> Turkey = 500 vs Egypt = 50
> 
> *only Turkey,Iran and Israel can produce its own missiles ,,,, Egypt is nothing*
> 
> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> 
> -- Turkey has developed KORKUT SPAAG with 35mm air burst ammunition , HISAR Air Defense Systems to intercept Cruise Missiles such as SCALP , TOMAHAWK , HARPOON , etc
> 
> -- Turkish Navy 12 Frigates armed with 609 of SM-1MR and ESSM air defense missiles to intercept even supersonic anti ship missiles such as BRAHMOS , KH-31 ,etc
> 
> *Pathetic Egyptian Navy has no ESSM
> *
> Egyptian FREMM Frigate armed with only 16x ASTER15 air defense missiles
> Turkish GABYA Frigates armed with 36x SM-1MR and 32x ESSM air defense missiles
> Turkish MEKO-200 Track-II Frigates armed with 64x ESSM air defense missiles
> 
> Turkish Navy has more air defense missiles than Egyptian+Greek Navies combined
> 
> *only Turkey,Iran and Israel can produce its own air defense missiles ,,,, Egypt is nothing*
> 
> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> Turkish Armed Forces with 1.000+ anti ship missiles to wipe out Egyptian+Greek Navies combined
> 
> -- HARPOON
> -- SOM
> -- SLAM-ER
> -- and ATMACA by 2020
> 
> Turkey has far more anti ship missiles than Egypt
> 
> *only Turkey,Iran and Israel can produce its own anti ship missiles ,,,, Egypt is nothing*
> 
> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> Turkey bought superior S-400 Air Defense System to turn Egyptian Rafale Fighter Jets into crap of metal over the Eastern Mediterranean
> 
> also Turkish Navy 12 Frigates armed with 609 of SM-1MR and ESSM air defense missiles to turn Egyptian Fighter Jets into crap of metal over the Eastern Mediterranean
> 
> *even Egyptian Airforce has no air refueling Tanker for large scale operation ... so pathetic
> 
> *
> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> Turkey is in top5 in the world for UAV-UCAV Technology
> 
> 2.000km Turkish KARGI Kamikaze Drone for SEAD role
> by 2020 Turkish AKINCI UCAV armed with even 280km SOM cruise missile for SEAD role
> 
> *only Turkey,Iran and Israel can produce its own UCAVs ,,,, Egypt is nothing*
> 
> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> keep dreaming with AESA Radar
> 
> Turkish KORAL and REDET Radar Electronic Warfare Systems can jam and paralyze Egyptian Rafale Fighter Jet Radar from 200km away ... ( only Russia and Turkey )
> 
> also by 2023 Turkish Airborne stand off jammer ...
> 
> 
> *only Israel and Turkey can produce its own electronic warfare systems in the region ... Egypt is nothing*
> 
> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> as of 2019 , Egyptian Rafale Fighter Jets armed with only 50-60km MICA air to air missiles
> 
> on the other hand Turkish F-16 Fighter Jets armed with 120km AIM-120C7 air to air missiles
> 
> also Turkish Airforce superior Boeing E-7T AEWCs with 600+km MESA Radar can help Turkish F-16 Fighter Jets in BVR Combat
> 
> btw Turkey is in F-35 program as global partner to replace F-4s
> even 47 of modernized F-4 TERMINATOR to carry SOM Cruise Missiles
> 
> 
> Egypt are dreaming about 40km Russian air to ground attack missile
> 110 km Turkish KGK smart Bomb is already in service
> also soon Turkish F-16s to carry 8 of 100km SDB smart Bombs to attack Air Defense Systems and Radars
> 
> 
> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> Egyptian Navy buys 4 Type209 class Submarines
> 
> on the other hand Turkish Navy has already 12 Type209 class Submarines
> also 6 Type214 class AIP Submarines under construction for the Turkish Navy
> 
> btw only Turkey and Israel produced its own EW System , soft-kill and hard-kill protection Systems to protect Submarines from torpedo attacks
> 
> Egypt is nothing
> 
> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,







Thanks to this poor Turk MMM-E who explains who is unreasonable and who does not understand

Let us let you know how things are, you are still a young child who needs care, education and discipline

I explained in advance that the Egyptian combat capability is more than 50% higher than the Turkish fighting capacity by having better equipment than Turkey owns and more efficient and varied than that of Turkey which depends on a single fighter. F-16

A little credibility I hope so that people can accept the sincerity of your words

You are talking on the harpoon missiles and SOM and ATAMACA

The Turkish stockpile of Harpoon missiles is 250 km

Egypt also seized 240 Harpoon missiles from the US, but there is a big difference between Egypt's Harpoon missiles and Turkey's.

Egypt since 1998 ordered the Harpoon missiles AGM-84 BLOCK II

It updated its stockpile of harpoon missiles by 2003 to the level of BLOCK II, while Turks lived Harpoon Block II

Other side turkey and dreams and did not fly or get to limited numbers of this model, even the main model of Turkey low-level performance




When you mentioned the possession of the Scalp missiles and the possession of Egypt 50 Missile stupid peerless from you and put a naive scenario, Turkey possesses 500 SOM missiles and this on the ground the service

When I mentioned one model, I also mentioned the Apache missile, the KH-59 missile and Russia several years ago. They carried out live tests of the KH-35 and CLUB-A missiles to urge Egypt to contract them


That is simply the actual stocks on the ground for Egypt

Of its series of missiles is greater than what Turkey is talking about

For example, illustrate symbolic numbers


I owned 240 Harpoon missiles

It had 200 Exocet missiles

130 OTOMAT Missile
100+ missile C-705

200 Kh-31 missiles

100 Kh-59 missiles

200 CM-302 missiles

Egypt received Bastion coastal missile batteries also


You are talking on the sub-Sonic ATAMCA missile, which does not exceed Exocet and Harpoon Performance.

C-705/KD Since 2011, Egyptian production is taking place while you are dreaming of producing your subsonic missile in 2020

Egypt also obtained the CM-302 missile production license in 2017
To replace Egypt's stock of missiles HY-2, HY-4

You as a Turk did not understand what I meant a

When you have one missile like a harpoon anti-ship only as a real missile in the Turkish arsenal and limited numbers of missile Penguin


It simply means your missile capabilities are limited and prone to the inefficiency of this only weapon you have while Egypt versus this missile puts 4-5 missiles in against Turkish navy can face this variety of missiles different performance and different direction and speed patterns of missiles under the sound and ultrasonic ignorance Turkish Navy is unable to Countering a different arsenal of hostile missiles, while the Egyptian navy's air force as a result of their well-functioning Harpoon missile capabilities can simply be overcome. You have a real problem. The story of Turkish missiles under development cannot be lost. In your hand a weapon and not in your hand the fantasies and naive dreams

Simply put, Egypt runs military production operations at the lowest cost and highest results, unlike the Turks who have already failed in the arms race.

Let's show a simple example





Egypt produced 1,200 Abrams tanks from 1992 to 2018

I got 540 tanks at a price of $ 1 billion

It obtained 650 tanks at a cost of about 3 billion dollars

That is, 4 billion dollars, including 150 million dollars of domestic production line



Turkey has spent $ 670 million to develop 170 M60 tanks

From South Korea, licenses for the production of 550 million dollars for the K2 tank and the acquisition of four tanks ready from South Korea and the cost of developing the engine 400 million dollars.

The number of tanks expected to produce Germany did not even agree to supply 250 engines to Turkey for the production of the first batch The cost of production of each tank 13 million euros



In return for the project of the Turkish tank Altay

Egypt has contracted with the Russians to produce 1000 T90MS tanks and a center for the maintenance and reconstruction of 90 tanks for the Arab and African countries.

And we develop local active protection system while

Against zero new Turkish tanks

Turkey how much was spent on the ANKA plane as a development program and how many of the aircraft developed 10 aircraft and 3 command and control centers at a cost of 296 million dollars

While Egypt got

10 WING LOONG aircraft priced at $ 1 million per aircraft

It has contracted and produced domestic WING LOONG 1-D aircraft for 64 million dollars

And got 10 aircraft CH-5 at a price of 55 million

Next to a new contract for WING LOONG II


China announced that it is negotiating with Egypt on the CH-7

Turkey is reeling

And we have produced a local series of small drones like LIPAN M3 & ASN-209, Yarara, cabure

Besides the manufacture of target drones and the conversion of numbers to reconnaissance aircraft operating turboprop engines and turbo jet Egypt has become a larger fleet of Turkey much of the domestic production and import at the same time


You will find that Egypt has created maximum cost-effectiveness

Top 100 from Turkey, which is essentially getting Israeli technology and reselling it to Arab and African countries by redesigning the Israeli weapon from the exterior


Simply put, Egypt is producing French Patroller with a local contract of 30 aircraft

At the same time, it is assembling 32 
Wing loong I_d aircraft


Locally licensed by China with local development and European parts of the French plane to upgrade their efficiency

This makes Egypt meet its needs of the planes at a balanced and reasonable cost while the Turks with limited technology drone Kurds downed 70 aircraft during the two years of war with the Turkish army and in Libya was shot down and destroyed 23 Turkish drones other than the problems of Turkish aircraft Bayraktar Tactical, which as a result of Erdogan fixed relations The factory is being forced into the Turkish army despite a complaint

Turkey, its producer, has not had operational success to be flaunted at all

So we find that Egypt was able to establish a large store of drones as a result of international programs forklift, while the Turks with their local production has not been able to get their needs fully yet.

You were talking that Egypt could not develop even an anti-tank missile. Things do not pull this logic. Egypt was getting free weapons from the United States for $ 1.3 billion annually. Also, with the collapse of the Warsaw Pact, Egypt obtained tactical and strategic weapons from Russia and Ukraine in the 1990s. Armored tanks and tanks which made the Egyptian military arsenal of weapons is very huge

Consequently, there was no need to establish a military industry urgently

As the situation changed, Egypt moved to eastern and European armaments. Egypt began to develop its industry

There are cases worthy of study to clarify the reality of things and the actual capabilities of each state anti-tank missiles and drones where biting fancy, including the Turks themselves that they have industries and this reflected on their military capabilities and that their military industry reflected on the growing war capabilities for them, but on the ground things are different

Turkey is manufacturing a number of drones are new manufacturers

We see the ANKA project delayed 5 years from the original date and then Turkey is launching new projects and preparing on Israeli drones as a real capacity for them, but Egypt had other trends in the possession of huge quantities of drones from a number of sources and also build a local manufacturing base


You are naively speaking that Egypt cannot develop an anti-tank missile, and I have made it clear that Egypt was simply getting free weapons from America through 1.3 billion military aid besides arms surpluses from Western Europe.

And the accumulation of weapons stocks


Currently, with the change in the situation, Egypt has turned to the rapid local manufacturing

I got production licenses

HJ-12

HJ-8

KORNET-E

Egypt was producing Tow, Swing Fire and AT-3 missiles. At the time, Turkey did not produce any anti-tank missiles in the 1980s.



Egypt is currently developing a new anti-tank missile to replace the Tao missiles

The same is true in the field of warships

*You simply invested a lot of financial resources in return for the effectiveness of a limited fact. You lost the battle before you always start.*

*Germany banned MTU engines and was unable to produce the Altai tank*

*If Israel blocks the body armor and parts of the BMC KIRPI, production will stop*

You as a Turk cannot understand that the battle between Egypt and Turkey began with Egypt's designation of Turkey as a current enemy of Egypt in 2008 when Erdogan was expelled from Sharm El Sheikh and we were able to remove the Muslim Brotherhood from the Middle East and make Turkey accused of international terrorism and expose its sponsorship of ISIS.


We came to clear points Egypt was able to create an anti-Turkey collar that loves it and Egypt's relations and alliance with these countries

Greece Cyprus Syria Iraq Armenia

Egypt created the Middle East Gas Forum and Turkey was identified as an enemy of the Eastern Mediterranean countries and classified as a thief of gas and not accepted in the Forum and Egypt has become the focus of liquefaction and collection of gas in the Eastern Mediterranean, we have implemented what you dream of yourself, but for ourselves only


Even Turkey's attempt to steal Cypriot gas has placed it under European sanctions and France will also supply Greece with MdCN missiles with a range of 1000-1400 kilometers for the Greek submarines TYPE-214 and Belharra frigate francs.

Besides the protection of France and Italy of the Cypriot gas fields and the protection of the business of Eni and Total in Cyprus.


You are talking about Turkish Submarine and Turkish naval units

First, Turkey does not have qualified cadres for the war, including cadres command dives as a result of the massacres against the Turkish army officers, including the Navy


Turkey also does not own TYPE-214 submarines. It has been contracted since 2008 and has not been able to acquire one of them without creating illusions about weapons that do not exist.

The other point of Turkish dives is their actual ability to navigate and work efficiently with unqualified and untrained crews and what ammunition the UGH-84 will launch again.


Military Power

Consists of good armament capable of working at sea efficiently and not numbers on paper

Staff is qualified to operate and manage the weapon

Commanded in the field of military planning for battles

Qualified leaders to lead the navy

Political leadership, not a leader or ISIS leader

You miss almost everything and create an illusion and this is wonderful because they demanded this is the way of the Turks in thinking and war, naturally that his mother remains defeated and any war you will loss

nice

Without the naivety of Turkey, you have to understand as a limited mind that when Turkey gets a plane, Egypt will be in service before several planes.

You talk on a missile like SOM and forget that Egypt now Russian production lines are producing the first batch of SU-35 aircraft to Egypt, which will receive Egypt in 2020 the number of 10 aircraft along with a huge amount of ammunition


Egypt is negotiating the second batch of 50 MiG-35s to be acquired between 2020 and 2020


While Turkey has been expelled from the F-35 program and has no engine for her article dreams and cannot even ask the US to assemble a new batch of 16 thousand, Turkey will not get the EJT-2000 engine for the advanced training plane it dreams of producing, not even the TFX plane.


You always talk about the future and illusions will develop Turkey will produce Turkey These are not facts are not products Are you going to fight the Egyptian army paper and projects designs on paper Do you think Egyptians naive

Egypt is currently negotiating new early warning planes with Sweden Negotiating with Russia on transport planes and early warning planes and the second batch of MiG-35 and France on a new batch of Rafal and awaiting the delivery of SU-35 contracted while you are siege and all your military pawns are allowed by the Europeans Americans cannot serve within a single aircraft under Western sanctions against you


You think you will get something and Egypt will remain the same as Egypt is also developing its ability to terrify the Turks








You are a very strange Turkish. You have an army that has been defeated for 100 years and the Egyptian army was defeated in 1833 by an evil defeat

They won only through terrorism and ISIS against the Kurds

Egypt supports the Kurds all kinds of support politically and militarily and also exposes Turkey at the international level and Egypt against the Turkish war crimes in Syria.






Question: You have expelled 300 Turkish pilots from service and thousands of military officers after stripping the Turkish army and the scandal. Is an army that has been psychologically defeated and undressed? The MIG and SU-35 came to you because you are in the bank of enemies set by Egypt


Turks do not have the leadership competencies and do not possess the levels of training owned by the Egyptian army. Name BADR

Just last week

Training program with Russia for air defense systems

Training program with Jordan and Pakistan

Training program with Cyprus and Greece


We are satisfied with the fact that we have gone beyond time

We are ready for Turkey militarily and well

We were able to blockade Turkey with a ring of enemies, you are a country with friends only IS and Qatar

Russia is a friend of Turkey America Is it a friend of Turkey Who are friends Turkey mainly from the five major countries does not have

You country have no friend

Who will support Turkey in the face of the Egyptian army without anyone? You are a Turkish army that has no morals. Its most capable ability is to use the ISIS to threaten Europe or fight for Turkey


You cannot bring your Kurdish losses to the world, but the dead Turkish soldiers are buried in Syria so that the Turkish people do not know how big your losses are.


His name is this Egypt will not fight Turkey and will not prepare for the war in Turkey, you know why simply because Egypt has F-16 aircraft in Greece and KA-52 planes in Cyprus We besiege you and demand that Turkey be prosecuted for its war crimes at the United Nations and the lack of Kurds to maximize your loss and break the Turkish army through a drain in Syria and Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Baybars Han

Did anyone understand what this moron said?


----------



## sami_1

A simple ticket for Turks





In the past we broke the Turks and now we want to repeat them. The Turks should not give Egypt the chance to crush them

*Ibrahim Pasha of Egypt*





"Ibrahim attacks Messolonghi," a painting by Giuseppe Mazzola, depicts a battle between Ibrahim's forces and Greek rebels.




*The Battle of Konya*
On 21 November 1832, the Egyptian forces occupied the city of Konya in central Anatolia, within striking distance of the imperial capital of Constantinople.  The Sultan organized a new army of 80,000 men under Reshid Mehmed Pasha,  the Grand Vizier, in a last-ditch attempt to block Ibrahim's advance towards the capital. While Ibrahim commanded a force of 50,000 men, most of them were spread out along his supply lines from Cairo, and he had only 15,000 in Konya.  Nevertheless, when the armies met on December 21, Ibrahim's forces won in a rout, capturing the Grand Vizier after he became lost in fog attempting to rally the collapsing left flank of his forces.  The Egyptians suffered only 792 casualties, compared to the Ottoman army's 3,000 dead, and they captured 46 of the 100 guns with which the army had left Istanbul.The stunning victory at Konya would be the final and most impressive victory of the Egyptian campaign against the Sublime Porte, and would represent the high point of Muhammad Ali's power in the region

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hallian_Khan

They were ur ancestors. U arabs dnt have balls anymore to stand against a tiny country like Israel.. N stop talking big n do what u people are doing these days n that is licking ur masters balls..


sami_1 said:


> A simple ticket for Turks
> 
> View attachment 589423
> 
> In the past we broke the Turks and now we want to repeat them. The Turks should not give Egypt the chance to crush them
> 
> *Ibrahim Pasha of Egypt*
> 
> View attachment 589420
> 
> "Ibrahim attacks Messolonghi," a painting by Giuseppe Mazzola, depicts a battle between Ibrahim's forces and Greek rebels.
> View attachment 589421
> 
> *The Battle of Konya*
> On 21 November 1832, the Egyptian forces occupied the city of Konya in central Anatolia, within striking distance of the imperial capital of Constantinople.  The Sultan organized a new army of 80,000 men under Reshid Mehmed Pasha,  the Grand Vizier, in a last-ditch attempt to block Ibrahim's advance towards the capital. While Ibrahim commanded a force of 50,000 men, most of them were spread out along his supply lines from Cairo, and he had only 15,000 in Konya.  Nevertheless, when the armies met on December 21, Ibrahim's forces won in a rout, capturing the Grand Vizier after he became lost in fog attempting to rally the collapsing left flank of his forces.  The Egyptians suffered only 792 casualties, compared to the Ottoman army's 3,000 dead, and they captured 46 of the 100 guns with which the army had left Istanbul.The stunning victory at Konya would be the final and most impressive victory of the Egyptian campaign against the Sublime Porte, and would represent the high point of Muhammad Ali's power in the region
> 
> 
> View attachment 589418


----------



## MMM-E

sami_1 said:


> I explained in advance that the Egyptian combat capability is more than 50% higher than the Turkish fighting capacity by having better equipment than Turkey owns and more efficient and varied than that of Turkey which depends on a single fighter. F-16




btw in 2018 Turkey had bigger economy than Egypt+Greece+Israel combined
poor Egypt



learn about Turkish Airforce CCIP modernization of 163 F-16s block52 standardts for $3,9 billion ,
also Turkish Airforce 29 F-16 block50+

on the other hand Egyptian Airforce has only 20 F-16 block52 without BVR Missile
200 F-16 block32/40 are obsolete ... and 50 of them are for training

Egyptian Airforce
20 F-16 block52
36 Rafale
50 MIG-29M2
No any SU-35 .... stop lying

Turkish Airforce with 120km AIM-120C7 air to air missiles
163 F-16 block52
29 F-16 block50+

Egyptian Airforce has no large scale operation capability
Egyptian Airforce has no experienced pilots and without dog fight experince

Turkish Airforce can eat Egyptian Airforce alive






You are a liar ,,, nothing else ,, full of fantasy with dreams such as BASTION , CM-302 ,,,, outdated weapons such as Frigates and some under license production weapons M1A1 Abrams , KORNET which are useless in the Eastern Mediterranean








Egyptian Navy sucks
Egyptian Airforce sucks as like 1967


Turkish Missiles are enough to wipe out pathetic Egyptian Navy












Very funny I am talking about present day and military
You are talking about your pathetic history

if we are talking about history , then lets go

Egypt was ruled by the TURKS between 868 , 1250 and 1878 who beat Mongols and Crusaders
The Tulunids were a dynasty of Turkic origin and were the first independent dynasty to rule Egypt as well as much of Syria in 868
also Turkic Bahri dynasty ruled Egypt between 1250 and 1389 ( the Mamluk Sultanate was dominated by the Kipchak Turkic Bahri dynasty )
also after 1517 Ottoman Empire ruled all Middle East including Egypt for 400 years

Roman Empire , Tulunids , MAMLUKS , Ottoman Empire and the British Empire ruled Egypt for centuries

btw Ibrahim Pasha was Albanian-Turkish origin Ottoman Wali , neither Egyptian or Arab


Egypt is nothing who can not develop even Cruise Missile







*Only one night is enough to destroy noob Egyptian Airforce in the ground as like 1967




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sami_1

You are very naively going around in an astronomical astronomy. I
your country have Aim-120 and sparrow 

Egypt has Sparrow, Mica and R-77, not a single rocket.

SU-35 deal announced and the table to speak on the balance of air power in 2021, which has been completed the supply of 24 aircraft Sukhoi 35 Being to read and do not understand this problem also Egypt contracted on the missile R-37M
https://www.middleeastmonitor.com/20190319-egypt-signs-2bn-deal-for-20-russian-fighter-jets/

You are trying to underestimate 
an air force capable of crushing the Turkish Air Force and the Turkish Navy in the Mediterranean with low comments on the ground.
Turkey
In 100 years defeated in World War I defeated in World War II Greece manipulated Turkish Air Force in the Aegean Sea
If I leave, I will not talk about these disasters

When you want to showcase and highlight the power is not these trivial videos that do not show the ability, but you gave us an idea of how weak the Turkish army that has been stripped before
First, you should know about any army or air force confronted, not nonsense











Egypt air defense

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sami_1

Egyptian army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sami_1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sami_1

Learn how armies demonstrate their power













special forces

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amun

Hallian_Khan said:


> They were ur ancestors. U arabs dnt have balls anymore to stand against a tiny country like Israel.. N stop talking big n do what u people are doing these days n that is licking ur masters balls..



People like you are naive and some times disgusting ..... Israel is the US+ Europe combined .... and the only country that defeated Israel is Egypt .... but we went for peace ....but you as a Zionistic mouth .... just praising Israel for 67 war but forgot about 73 war when Egypt defeated Israel .

FYI .... Israel now has THAAD an r defense system that is owned and operated by US personnel on the Israeli soil . So stop talking about things you have no clue about.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

Pathetic Egyptian Army could not beat even 1.000 ISIS Terrorists in Sinai and You are still dreaming abut fighting against the strongest military power in the region

Egypt and Greece never can match with the Turkish Armed Forces in the Eastern Mediterranean

what about pathetic Egyptian Navy and Airforce ?
even French Navy can not match with the Turkish Armed Forces in the Eastern Mediterranean


----------



## AmschelHonestvig

Hallian_Khan said:


> They were ur ancestors. U arabs dnt have balls anymore to stand against a tiny country like Israel.. N stop talking big n do what u people are doing these days n that is licking ur masters balls..



Thats extremely Racist - Case of Pot calling the Kettle .

General Allenby entered Jerusalem in 1917 with your ancestors of the Punjab Regiment [photo] (Now successor is pakistan Army) who shot to kill at the Ottomans to take the city., and hand it their English sahibs master Allenby the Great... or maybe yours were simply there as Chaiwalla-wollers.

Doesn matter to Israeli pov but you are no better 

You cant decide if you are Arabs, Palesatineans, Indina, Rohinga, or actually paksitanis ? 

Thats where the head nod and the simpsons phrase "...please come again..." comes from !

A fact corroborated by your even most Patriotic Conservative Mullahs, as a sad day when Punjab regiment comprised of Muslims soliders frontier, Puinjab and other regions attacked Jerusalem on Allenbys side...

At least you can claim victory for something apart from your racism aimed at Arabs, did not expect this on a miliraty themed site of mature people.

lets troll you back now Pakistanian poster
( depsite the fact egypt suports indian union and has been soviet stooge)

Also Pakistan was on the loosing side in all arab israeli wars desppite some tactical wins it was a partner in all of the lost wars so get off your high horse !

Egyptians in hsitory have been anti-turk but many are not too, they and they not all pure arabs and mixed medeteranneans differnt nations - so stop this racism at once

you have shown up your ignorance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## StormBreaker

Malik Alashter said:


> I have no doubt the JF-17 better than the MIG-35 electronically but agility goes to the MIG-35 for sure


Mig-35 are toast in front of IAF F-35s and F-15s

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AmschelHonestvig

StormBreaker said:


> Mig-35 are toast in front of IAF F-35s and F-15s




IAF F-15 and USAF F -21 is the Real deal, 

F-35 are mass produced flying aluiminium crows, 

Turkye TFx lacks engine otherise it looks good to hybrid and clone.
JF-17 lacks indegenous engine's - its Uses Ruski babushka as its engine so alot of room for imporvement there too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

StormBreaker said:


> Mig-35 are toast in front of IAF F-35s and F-15s


I dont understand why they will be facing each other 
Eygpt and israel are close allies

Turkey is eygpt enemy ..not israel 
Israel are arabs brothers..
They have to stop invasion from turkish empire 
Palestinians are better off in israel and gaza will soon become unliveable anyway ..


This is the thinking of most arabs ..
Pakistanis are outdated in their understanding of the conflict

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AmschelHonestvig

ziaulislam said:


> I dont understand why they will be facing each other
> Eygpt and israel are close allies



Decision on securty always based on capacity not intention.

Liberman or a dark horse outsider may become prime minster of Israel, and not see egyopt the same way.

perhaps a rougue iranian pilot or many scanrios..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Myth_buster_1

SurvivoR said:


> So no does that mean JF-17 for Egyptian airforce?


The umma loves JF-17!


----------



## AmschelHonestvig

ziaulislam said:


> I dont understand why they will be facing each other
> Eygpt and israel are close allies
> 
> Turkey is eygpt enemy ..not israel
> Israel are arabs brothers..
> They have to stop invasion from turkish empire
> Palestinians are better off in israel and gaza will soon become unliveable anyway ..
> 
> 
> This is the thinking of most arabs ..
> Pakistanis are outdated in their understanding of the conflict




*Pakistanis are outdated in their understanding of the conflict -very True <---*

Iran is mutual enemy of Turkey and Sisi's Egypt.

Gaza has cut a deal with USA along with Egypt to make some building developments there.

Turks will stop at aleppo/idlib they can go no further before they are not like since this is majority turkment area and in iraq they cannot go beyon turkement and kurdish areas sincwe they have mutual blood links with kurds (marriage) and turkmen (ethnic).

The real enemy of Arabs and Israelis is the Nazi Indian Union, and Possibly Russia china and Japan.

The EU may be expanding too in Nazi EU army...


----------



## ziaulislam

sami_1 said:


> View attachment 589412
> 
> Thanks to this poor Turk MMM-E who explains who is unreasonable and who does not understand
> 
> Let us let you know how things are, you are still a young child who needs care, education and discipline
> 
> I explained in advance that the Egyptian combat capability is more than 50% higher than the Turkish fighting capacity by having better equipment than Turkey owns and more efficient and varied than that of Turkey which depends on a single fighter. F-16
> 
> A little credibility I hope so that people can accept the sincerity of your words
> 
> You are talking on the harpoon missiles and SOM and ATAMACA
> 
> The Turkish stockpile of Harpoon missiles is 250 km
> 
> Egypt also seized 240 Harpoon missiles from the US, but there is a big difference between Egypt's Harpoon missiles and Turkey's.
> 
> Egypt since 1998 ordered the Harpoon missiles AGM-84 BLOCK II
> 
> It updated its stockpile of harpoon missiles by 2003 to the level of BLOCK II, while Turks lived Harpoon Block II
> 
> Other side turkey and dreams and did not fly or get to limited numbers of this model, even the main model of Turkey low-level performance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you mentioned the possession of the Scalp missiles and the possession of Egypt 50 Missile stupid peerless from you and put a naive scenario, Turkey possesses 500 SOM missiles and this on the ground the service
> 
> When I mentioned one model, I also mentioned the Apache missile, the KH-59 missile and Russia several years ago. They carried out live tests of the KH-35 and CLUB-A missiles to urge Egypt to contract them
> 
> 
> That is simply the actual stocks on the ground for Egypt
> 
> Of its series of missiles is greater than what Turkey is talking about
> 
> For example, illustrate symbolic numbers
> 
> 
> I owned 240 Harpoon missiles
> 
> It had 200 Exocet missiles
> 
> 130 OTOMAT Missile
> 100+ missile C-705
> 
> 200 Kh-31 missiles
> 
> 100 Kh-59 missiles
> 
> 200 CM-302 missiles
> 
> Egypt received Bastion coastal missile batteries also
> 
> 
> You are talking on the sub-Sonic ATAMCA missile, which does not exceed Exocet and Harpoon Performance.
> 
> C-705/KD Since 2011, Egyptian production is taking place while you are dreaming of producing your subsonic missile in 2020
> 
> Egypt also obtained the CM-302 missile production license in 2017
> To replace Egypt's stock of missiles HY-2, HY-4
> 
> You as a Turk did not understand what I meant a
> 
> When you have one missile like a harpoon anti-ship only as a real missile in the Turkish arsenal and limited numbers of missile Penguin
> 
> 
> It simply means your missile capabilities are limited and prone to the inefficiency of this only weapon you have while Egypt versus this missile puts 4-5 missiles in against Turkish navy can face this variety of missiles different performance and different direction and speed patterns of missiles under the sound and ultrasonic ignorance Turkish Navy is unable to Countering a different arsenal of hostile missiles, while the Egyptian navy's air force as a result of their well-functioning Harpoon missile capabilities can simply be overcome. You have a real problem. The story of Turkish missiles under development cannot be lost. In your hand a weapon and not in your hand the fantasies and naive dreams
> 
> Simply put, Egypt runs military production operations at the lowest cost and highest results, unlike the Turks who have already failed in the arms race.
> 
> Let's show a simple example
> 
> View attachment 589403
> 
> Egypt produced 1,200 Abrams tanks from 1992 to 2018
> 
> I got 540 tanks at a price of $ 1 billion
> 
> It obtained 650 tanks at a cost of about 3 billion dollars
> 
> That is, 4 billion dollars, including 150 million dollars of domestic production line
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey has spent $ 670 million to develop 170 M60 tanks
> 
> From South Korea, licenses for the production of 550 million dollars for the K2 tank and the acquisition of four tanks ready from South Korea and the cost of developing the engine 400 million dollars.
> 
> The number of tanks expected to produce Germany did not even agree to supply 250 engines to Turkey for the production of the first batch The cost of production of each tank 13 million euros
> 
> 
> 
> In return for the project of the Turkish tank Altay
> 
> Egypt has contracted with the Russians to produce 1000 T90MS tanks and a center for the maintenance and reconstruction of 90 tanks for the Arab and African countries.
> 
> And we develop local active protection system while
> 
> Against zero new Turkish tanks
> 
> Turkey how much was spent on the ANKA plane as a development program and how many of the aircraft developed 10 aircraft and 3 command and control centers at a cost of 296 million dollars
> 
> While Egypt got
> 
> 10 WING LOONG aircraft priced at $ 1 million per aircraft
> 
> It has contracted and produced domestic WING LOONG 1-D aircraft for 64 million dollars
> 
> And got 10 aircraft CH-5 at a price of 55 million
> 
> Next to a new contract for WING LOONG II
> 
> 
> China announced that it is negotiating with Egypt on the CH-7
> 
> Turkey is reeling
> 
> And we have produced a local series of small drones like LIPAN M3 & ASN-209, Yarara, cabure
> 
> Besides the manufacture of target drones and the conversion of numbers to reconnaissance aircraft operating turboprop engines and turbo jet Egypt has become a larger fleet of Turkey much of the domestic production and import at the same time
> 
> 
> You will find that Egypt has created maximum cost-effectiveness
> 
> Top 100 from Turkey, which is essentially getting Israeli technology and reselling it to Arab and African countries by redesigning the Israeli weapon from the exterior
> 
> 
> Simply put, Egypt is producing French Patroller with a local contract of 30 aircraft
> 
> At the same time, it is assembling 32
> Wing loong I_d aircraft
> 
> 
> Locally licensed by China with local development and European parts of the French plane to upgrade their efficiency
> 
> This makes Egypt meet its needs of the planes at a balanced and reasonable cost while the Turks with limited technology drone Kurds downed 70 aircraft during the two years of war with the Turkish army and in Libya was shot down and destroyed 23 Turkish drones other than the problems of Turkish aircraft Bayraktar Tactical, which as a result of Erdogan fixed relations The factory is being forced into the Turkish army despite a complaint
> 
> Turkey, its producer, has not had operational success to be flaunted at all
> 
> So we find that Egypt was able to establish a large store of drones as a result of international programs forklift, while the Turks with their local production has not been able to get their needs fully yet.
> 
> You were talking that Egypt could not develop even an anti-tank missile. Things do not pull this logic. Egypt was getting free weapons from the United States for $ 1.3 billion annually. Also, with the collapse of the Warsaw Pact, Egypt obtained tactical and strategic weapons from Russia and Ukraine in the 1990s. Armored tanks and tanks which made the Egyptian military arsenal of weapons is very huge
> 
> Consequently, there was no need to establish a military industry urgently
> 
> As the situation changed, Egypt moved to eastern and European armaments. Egypt began to develop its industry
> 
> There are cases worthy of study to clarify the reality of things and the actual capabilities of each state anti-tank missiles and drones where biting fancy, including the Turks themselves that they have industries and this reflected on their military capabilities and that their military industry reflected on the growing war capabilities for them, but on the ground things are different
> 
> Turkey is manufacturing a number of drones are new manufacturers
> 
> We see the ANKA project delayed 5 years from the original date and then Turkey is launching new projects and preparing on Israeli drones as a real capacity for them, but Egypt had other trends in the possession of huge quantities of drones from a number of sources and also build a local manufacturing base
> 
> 
> You are naively speaking that Egypt cannot develop an anti-tank missile, and I have made it clear that Egypt was simply getting free weapons from America through 1.3 billion military aid besides arms surpluses from Western Europe.
> 
> And the accumulation of weapons stocks
> 
> 
> Currently, with the change in the situation, Egypt has turned to the rapid local manufacturing
> 
> I got production licenses
> 
> HJ-12
> 
> HJ-8
> 
> KORNET-E
> 
> Egypt was producing Tow, Swing Fire and AT-3 missiles. At the time, Turkey did not produce any anti-tank missiles in the 1980s.
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt is currently developing a new anti-tank missile to replace the Tao missiles
> 
> The same is true in the field of warships
> 
> *You simply invested a lot of financial resources in return for the effectiveness of a limited fact. You lost the battle before you always start.*
> 
> *Germany banned MTU engines and was unable to produce the Altai tank*
> 
> *If Israel blocks the body armor and parts of the BMC KIRPI, production will stop*
> 
> You as a Turk cannot understand that the battle between Egypt and Turkey began with Egypt's designation of Turkey as a current enemy of Egypt in 2008 when Erdogan was expelled from Sharm El Sheikh and we were able to remove the Muslim Brotherhood from the Middle East and make Turkey accused of international terrorism and expose its sponsorship of ISIS.
> 
> 
> We came to clear points Egypt was able to create an anti-Turkey collar that loves it and Egypt's relations and alliance with these countries
> 
> Greece Cyprus Syria Iraq Armenia
> 
> Egypt created the Middle East Gas Forum and Turkey was identified as an enemy of the Eastern Mediterranean countries and classified as a thief of gas and not accepted in the Forum and Egypt has become the focus of liquefaction and collection of gas in the Eastern Mediterranean, we have implemented what you dream of yourself, but for ourselves only
> 
> 
> Even Turkey's attempt to steal Cypriot gas has placed it under European sanctions and France will also supply Greece with MdCN missiles with a range of 1000-1400 kilometers for the Greek submarines TYPE-214 and Belharra frigate francs.
> 
> Besides the protection of France and Italy of the Cypriot gas fields and the protection of the business of Eni and Total in Cyprus.
> 
> 
> You are talking about Turkish Submarine and Turkish naval units
> 
> First, Turkey does not have qualified cadres for the war, including cadres command dives as a result of the massacres against the Turkish army officers, including the Navy
> 
> 
> Turkey also does not own TYPE-214 submarines. It has been contracted since 2008 and has not been able to acquire one of them without creating illusions about weapons that do not exist.
> 
> The other point of Turkish dives is their actual ability to navigate and work efficiently with unqualified and untrained crews and what ammunition the UGH-84 will launch again.
> 
> 
> Military Power
> 
> Consists of good armament capable of working at sea efficiently and not numbers on paper
> 
> Staff is qualified to operate and manage the weapon
> 
> Commanded in the field of military planning for battles
> 
> Qualified leaders to lead the navy
> 
> Political leadership, not a leader or ISIS leader
> 
> You miss almost everything and create an illusion and this is wonderful because they demanded this is the way of the Turks in thinking and war, naturally that his mother remains defeated and any war you will loss
> 
> nice
> 
> Without the naivety of Turkey, you have to understand as a limited mind that when Turkey gets a plane, Egypt will be in service before several planes.
> 
> You talk on a missile like SOM and forget that Egypt now Russian production lines are producing the first batch of SU-35 aircraft to Egypt, which will receive Egypt in 2020 the number of 10 aircraft along with a huge amount of ammunition
> 
> 
> Egypt is negotiating the second batch of 50 MiG-35s to be acquired between 2020 and 2020
> 
> 
> While Turkey has been expelled from the F-35 program and has no engine for her article dreams and cannot even ask the US to assemble a new batch of 16 thousand, Turkey will not get the EJT-2000 engine for the advanced training plane it dreams of producing, not even the TFX plane.
> 
> 
> You always talk about the future and illusions will develop Turkey will produce Turkey These are not facts are not products Are you going to fight the Egyptian army paper and projects designs on paper Do you think Egyptians naive
> 
> Egypt is currently negotiating new early warning planes with Sweden Negotiating with Russia on transport planes and early warning planes and the second batch of MiG-35 and France on a new batch of Rafal and awaiting the delivery of SU-35 contracted while you are siege and all your military pawns are allowed by the Europeans Americans cannot serve within a single aircraft under Western sanctions against you
> 
> 
> You think you will get something and Egypt will remain the same as Egypt is also developing its ability to terrify the Turks
> View attachment 589404
> View attachment 589405
> 
> 
> You are a very strange Turkish. You have an army that has been defeated for 100 years and the Egyptian army was defeated in 1833 by an evil defeat
> 
> They won only through terrorism and ISIS against the Kurds
> 
> Egypt supports the Kurds all kinds of support politically and militarily and also exposes Turkey at the international level and Egypt against the Turkish war crimes in Syria.
> 
> View attachment 589415
> 
> 
> Question: You have expelled 300 Turkish pilots from service and thousands of military officers after stripping the Turkish army and the scandal. Is an army that has been psychologically defeated and undressed? The MIG and SU-35 came to you because you are in the bank of enemies set by Egypt
> 
> 
> Turks do not have the leadership competencies and do not possess the levels of training owned by the Egyptian army. Name BADR
> 
> Just last week
> 
> Training program with Russia for air defense systems
> 
> Training program with Jordan and Pakistan
> 
> Training program with Cyprus and Greece
> 
> 
> We are satisfied with the fact that we have gone beyond time
> 
> We are ready for Turkey militarily and well
> 
> We were able to blockade Turkey with a ring of enemies, you are a country with friends only IS and Qatar
> 
> Russia is a friend of Turkey America Is it a friend of Turkey Who are friends Turkey mainly from the five major countries does not have
> 
> You country have no friend
> 
> Who will support Turkey in the face of the Egyptian army without anyone? You are a Turkish army that has no morals. Its most capable ability is to use the ISIS to threaten Europe or fight for Turkey
> 
> 
> You cannot bring your Kurdish losses to the world, but the dead Turkish soldiers are buried in Syria so that the Turkish people do not know how big your losses are.
> 
> 
> His name is this Egypt will not fight Turkey and will not prepare for the war in Turkey, you know why simply because Egypt has F-16 aircraft in Greece and KA-52 planes in Cyprus We besiege you and demand that Turkey be prosecuted for its war crimes at the United Nations and the lack of Kurds to maximize your loss and break the Turkish army through a drain in Syria and Iraq.
> 
> View attachment 589413


Lets face it sir..we saw what eygpy can do in israel -arab ward

Eygpt outnumber isreal 10:1 ...


----------



## F-20 Tigershark

ziaulislam said:


> Lets face it sir..we saw what eygpy can do in israel -arab ward
> 
> Eygpt outnumber isreal 10:1 ...


In all seriousness, do you think Pakistan could do better?


----------



## Ali Tariq

AmschelHonestvig said:


> Now successor is *pakistan *Army
> Arabs, Palestinians, Indina, Rohingya, or actually *paksitanis*?


Why don't you show your real flag, endian? Only an endian will write Pakistan like you have written above.
I have read comments from Israeli members, they never talked about Pakistan like this. Only you (endians) guys talk like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-20 Tigershark

And hopefully get JF-17 Block III, or FTC-2000G.


----------



## ziaulislam

F-20 Tigershark said:


> In all seriousness, do you think Pakistan could do better?


Well look at 1948-1965-1971-1998 wars..
With enemey that out ranks us by 1:10

Apart from civil war that led to creation of bangaldesh we did fine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-20 Tigershark

ziaulislam said:


> Well look at 1948-1965-1971-1998 wars..
> With enemey that out ranks us by 1:10
> 
> Apart from civil war that led to creation of bangaldesh we did fine


India is not Israel, India is a incapable nation without the same political ties.


----------



## ziaulislam

F-20 Tigershark said:


> And hopefully get JF-17 Block III, or FTC-2000G.


Jf17 isnt an option for eygpt
Need to focus on using it f16 better by trying to get the AIM120 or asking usa to allow third party BVRs

Next focusing on back bone aircraft that eygpt can manfactur and maintian at higher sortie rate(kinda like what we did first with mirage and than with jf17)



F-20 Tigershark said:


> India is not Israel, India is a incapable nation without the same political ties.


Noone helped isreal in arab - isreal war
Apparently they didnt need help..
Taking sina from eygpt was down right embrassing in my opinion

Anyway this is no longer important as arab-israel are friends now


----------



## F-20 Tigershark

ziaulislam said:


> Noone helped isreal in arab - isreal war


We did, we helped them a lot.



ziaulislam said:


> Jf17 isnt an option for eygpt


How is JF-17 not an option?


----------



## Beny Karachun

sami_1 said:


> View attachment 589412
> 
> Thanks to this poor Turk MMM-E who explains who is unreasonable and who does not understand
> 
> Let us let you know how things are, you are still a young child who needs care, education and discipline
> 
> I explained in advance that the Egyptian combat capability is more than 50% higher than the Turkish fighting capacity by having better equipment than Turkey owns and more efficient and varied than that of Turkey which depends on a single fighter. F-16
> 
> A little credibility I hope so that people can accept the sincerity of your words
> 
> You are talking on the harpoon missiles and SOM and ATAMACA
> 
> The Turkish stockpile of Harpoon missiles is 250 km
> 
> Egypt also seized 240 Harpoon missiles from the US, but there is a big difference between Egypt's Harpoon missiles and Turkey's.
> 
> Egypt since 1998 ordered the Harpoon missiles AGM-84 BLOCK II
> 
> It updated its stockpile of harpoon missiles by 2003 to the level of BLOCK II, while Turks lived Harpoon Block II
> 
> Other side turkey and dreams and did not fly or get to limited numbers of this model, even the main model of Turkey low-level performance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you mentioned the possession of the Scalp missiles and the possession of Egypt 50 Missile stupid peerless from you and put a naive scenario, Turkey possesses 500 SOM missiles and this on the ground the service
> 
> When I mentioned one model, I also mentioned the Apache missile, the KH-59 missile and Russia several years ago. They carried out live tests of the KH-35 and CLUB-A missiles to urge Egypt to contract them
> 
> 
> That is simply the actual stocks on the ground for Egypt
> 
> Of its series of missiles is greater than what Turkey is talking about
> 
> For example, illustrate symbolic numbers
> 
> 
> I owned 240 Harpoon missiles
> 
> It had 200 Exocet missiles
> 
> 130 OTOMAT Missile
> 100+ missile C-705
> 
> 200 Kh-31 missiles
> 
> 100 Kh-59 missiles
> 
> 200 CM-302 missiles
> 
> Egypt received Bastion coastal missile batteries also
> 
> 
> You are talking on the sub-Sonic ATAMCA missile, which does not exceed Exocet and Harpoon Performance.
> 
> C-705/KD Since 2011, Egyptian production is taking place while you are dreaming of producing your subsonic missile in 2020
> 
> Egypt also obtained the CM-302 missile production license in 2017
> To replace Egypt's stock of missiles HY-2, HY-4
> 
> You as a Turk did not understand what I meant a
> 
> When you have one missile like a harpoon anti-ship only as a real missile in the Turkish arsenal and limited numbers of missile Penguin
> 
> 
> It simply means your missile capabilities are limited and prone to the inefficiency of this only weapon you have while Egypt versus this missile puts 4-5 missiles in against Turkish navy can face this variety of missiles different performance and different direction and speed patterns of missiles under the sound and ultrasonic ignorance Turkish Navy is unable to Countering a different arsenal of hostile missiles, while the Egyptian navy's air force as a result of their well-functioning Harpoon missile capabilities can simply be overcome. You have a real problem. The story of Turkish missiles under development cannot be lost. In your hand a weapon and not in your hand the fantasies and naive dreams
> 
> Simply put, Egypt runs military production operations at the lowest cost and highest results, unlike the Turks who have already failed in the arms race.
> 
> Let's show a simple example
> 
> View attachment 589403
> 
> Egypt produced 1,200 Abrams tanks from 1992 to 2018
> 
> I got 540 tanks at a price of $ 1 billion
> 
> It obtained 650 tanks at a cost of about 3 billion dollars
> 
> That is, 4 billion dollars, including 150 million dollars of domestic production line
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey has spent $ 670 million to develop 170 M60 tanks
> 
> From South Korea, licenses for the production of 550 million dollars for the K2 tank and the acquisition of four tanks ready from South Korea and the cost of developing the engine 400 million dollars.
> 
> The number of tanks expected to produce Germany did not even agree to supply 250 engines to Turkey for the production of the first batch The cost of production of each tank 13 million euros
> 
> 
> 
> In return for the project of the Turkish tank Altay
> 
> Egypt has contracted with the Russians to produce 1000 T90MS tanks and a center for the maintenance and reconstruction of 90 tanks for the Arab and African countries.
> 
> And we develop local active protection system while
> 
> Against zero new Turkish tanks
> 
> Turkey how much was spent on the ANKA plane as a development program and how many of the aircraft developed 10 aircraft and 3 command and control centers at a cost of 296 million dollars
> 
> While Egypt got
> 
> 10 WING LOONG aircraft priced at $ 1 million per aircraft
> 
> It has contracted and produced domestic WING LOONG 1-D aircraft for 64 million dollars
> 
> And got 10 aircraft CH-5 at a price of 55 million
> 
> Next to a new contract for WING LOONG II
> 
> 
> China announced that it is negotiating with Egypt on the CH-7
> 
> Turkey is reeling
> 
> And we have produced a local series of small drones like LIPAN M3 & ASN-209, Yarara, cabure
> 
> Besides the manufacture of target drones and the conversion of numbers to reconnaissance aircraft operating turboprop engines and turbo jet Egypt has become a larger fleet of Turkey much of the domestic production and import at the same time
> 
> 
> You will find that Egypt has created maximum cost-effectiveness
> 
> Top 100 from Turkey, which is essentially getting Israeli technology and reselling it to Arab and African countries by redesigning the Israeli weapon from the exterior
> 
> 
> Simply put, Egypt is producing French Patroller with a local contract of 30 aircraft
> 
> At the same time, it is assembling 32
> Wing loong I_d aircraft
> 
> 
> Locally licensed by China with local development and European parts of the French plane to upgrade their efficiency
> 
> This makes Egypt meet its needs of the planes at a balanced and reasonable cost while the Turks with limited technology drone Kurds downed 70 aircraft during the two years of war with the Turkish army and in Libya was shot down and destroyed 23 Turkish drones other than the problems of Turkish aircraft Bayraktar Tactical, which as a result of Erdogan fixed relations The factory is being forced into the Turkish army despite a complaint
> 
> Turkey, its producer, has not had operational success to be flaunted at all
> 
> So we find that Egypt was able to establish a large store of drones as a result of international programs forklift, while the Turks with their local production has not been able to get their needs fully yet.
> 
> You were talking that Egypt could not develop even an anti-tank missile. Things do not pull this logic. Egypt was getting free weapons from the United States for $ 1.3 billion annually. Also, with the collapse of the Warsaw Pact, Egypt obtained tactical and strategic weapons from Russia and Ukraine in the 1990s. Armored tanks and tanks which made the Egyptian military arsenal of weapons is very huge
> 
> Consequently, there was no need to establish a military industry urgently
> 
> As the situation changed, Egypt moved to eastern and European armaments. Egypt began to develop its industry
> 
> There are cases worthy of study to clarify the reality of things and the actual capabilities of each state anti-tank missiles and drones where biting fancy, including the Turks themselves that they have industries and this reflected on their military capabilities and that their military industry reflected on the growing war capabilities for them, but on the ground things are different
> 
> Turkey is manufacturing a number of drones are new manufacturers
> 
> We see the ANKA project delayed 5 years from the original date and then Turkey is launching new projects and preparing on Israeli drones as a real capacity for them, but Egypt had other trends in the possession of huge quantities of drones from a number of sources and also build a local manufacturing base
> 
> 
> You are naively speaking that Egypt cannot develop an anti-tank missile, and I have made it clear that Egypt was simply getting free weapons from America through 1.3 billion military aid besides arms surpluses from Western Europe.
> 
> And the accumulation of weapons stocks
> 
> 
> Currently, with the change in the situation, Egypt has turned to the rapid local manufacturing
> 
> I got production licenses
> 
> HJ-12
> 
> HJ-8
> 
> KORNET-E
> 
> Egypt was producing Tow, Swing Fire and AT-3 missiles. At the time, Turkey did not produce any anti-tank missiles in the 1980s.
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt is currently developing a new anti-tank missile to replace the Tao missiles
> 
> The same is true in the field of warships
> 
> *You simply invested a lot of financial resources in return for the effectiveness of a limited fact. You lost the battle before you always start.*
> 
> *Germany banned MTU engines and was unable to produce the Altai tank*
> 
> *If Israel blocks the body armor and parts of the BMC KIRPI, production will stop*
> 
> You as a Turk cannot understand that the battle between Egypt and Turkey began with Egypt's designation of Turkey as a current enemy of Egypt in 2008 when Erdogan was expelled from Sharm El Sheikh and we were able to remove the Muslim Brotherhood from the Middle East and make Turkey accused of international terrorism and expose its sponsorship of ISIS.
> 
> 
> We came to clear points Egypt was able to create an anti-Turkey collar that loves it and Egypt's relations and alliance with these countries
> 
> Greece Cyprus Syria Iraq Armenia
> 
> Egypt created the Middle East Gas Forum and Turkey was identified as an enemy of the Eastern Mediterranean countries and classified as a thief of gas and not accepted in the Forum and Egypt has become the focus of liquefaction and collection of gas in the Eastern Mediterranean, we have implemented what you dream of yourself, but for ourselves only
> 
> 
> Even Turkey's attempt to steal Cypriot gas has placed it under European sanctions and France will also supply Greece with MdCN missiles with a range of 1000-1400 kilometers for the Greek submarines TYPE-214 and Belharra frigate francs.
> 
> Besides the protection of France and Italy of the Cypriot gas fields and the protection of the business of Eni and Total in Cyprus.
> 
> 
> You are talking about Turkish Submarine and Turkish naval units
> 
> First, Turkey does not have qualified cadres for the war, including cadres command dives as a result of the massacres against the Turkish army officers, including the Navy
> 
> 
> Turkey also does not own TYPE-214 submarines. It has been contracted since 2008 and has not been able to acquire one of them without creating illusions about weapons that do not exist.
> 
> The other point of Turkish dives is their actual ability to navigate and work efficiently with unqualified and untrained crews and what ammunition the UGH-84 will launch again.
> 
> 
> Military Power
> 
> Consists of good armament capable of working at sea efficiently and not numbers on paper
> 
> Staff is qualified to operate and manage the weapon
> 
> Commanded in the field of military planning for battles
> 
> Qualified leaders to lead the navy
> 
> Political leadership, not a leader or ISIS leader
> 
> You miss almost everything and create an illusion and this is wonderful because they demanded this is the way of the Turks in thinking and war, naturally that his mother remains defeated and any war you will loss
> 
> nice
> 
> Without the naivety of Turkey, you have to understand as a limited mind that when Turkey gets a plane, Egypt will be in service before several planes.
> 
> You talk on a missile like SOM and forget that Egypt now Russian production lines are producing the first batch of SU-35 aircraft to Egypt, which will receive Egypt in 2020 the number of 10 aircraft along with a huge amount of ammunition
> 
> 
> Egypt is negotiating the second batch of 50 MiG-35s to be acquired between 2020 and 2020
> 
> 
> While Turkey has been expelled from the F-35 program and has no engine for her article dreams and cannot even ask the US to assemble a new batch of 16 thousand, Turkey will not get the EJT-2000 engine for the advanced training plane it dreams of producing, not even the TFX plane.
> 
> 
> You always talk about the future and illusions will develop Turkey will produce Turkey These are not facts are not products Are you going to fight the Egyptian army paper and projects designs on paper Do you think Egyptians naive
> 
> Egypt is currently negotiating new early warning planes with Sweden Negotiating with Russia on transport planes and early warning planes and the second batch of MiG-35 and France on a new batch of Rafal and awaiting the delivery of SU-35 contracted while you are siege and all your military pawns are allowed by the Europeans Americans cannot serve within a single aircraft under Western sanctions against you
> 
> 
> You think you will get something and Egypt will remain the same as Egypt is also developing its ability to terrify the Turks
> View attachment 589404
> View attachment 589405
> 
> 
> You are a very strange Turkish. You have an army that has been defeated for 100 years and the Egyptian army was defeated in 1833 by an evil defeat
> 
> They won only through terrorism and ISIS against the Kurds
> 
> Egypt supports the Kurds all kinds of support politically and militarily and also exposes Turkey at the international level and Egypt against the Turkish war crimes in Syria.
> 
> View attachment 589415
> 
> 
> Question: You have expelled 300 Turkish pilots from service and thousands of military officers after stripping the Turkish army and the scandal. Is an army that has been psychologically defeated and undressed? The MIG and SU-35 came to you because you are in the bank of enemies set by Egypt
> 
> 
> Turks do not have the leadership competencies and do not possess the levels of training owned by the Egyptian army. Name BADR
> 
> Just last week
> 
> Training program with Russia for air defense systems
> 
> Training program with Jordan and Pakistan
> 
> Training program with Cyprus and Greece
> 
> 
> We are satisfied with the fact that we have gone beyond time
> 
> We are ready for Turkey militarily and well
> 
> We were able to blockade Turkey with a ring of enemies, you are a country with friends only IS and Qatar
> 
> Russia is a friend of Turkey America Is it a friend of Turkey Who are friends Turkey mainly from the five major countries does not have
> 
> You country have no friend
> 
> Who will support Turkey in the face of the Egyptian army without anyone? You are a Turkish army that has no morals. Its most capable ability is to use the ISIS to threaten Europe or fight for Turkey
> 
> 
> You cannot bring your Kurdish losses to the world, but the dead Turkish soldiers are buried in Syria so that the Turkish people do not know how big your losses are.
> 
> 
> His name is this Egypt will not fight Turkey and will not prepare for the war in Turkey, you know why simply because Egypt has F-16 aircraft in Greece and KA-52 planes in Cyprus We besiege you and demand that Turkey be prosecuted for its war crimes at the United Nations and the lack of Kurds to maximize your loss and break the Turkish army through a drain in Syria and Iraq.
> 
> View attachment 589413


Chill dude you murdered that guy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

sami_1 said:


> Kurds downed 70 aircraft during the two years of war with the Turkish army and in Libya was shot down and destroyed 23 Turkish drones




@Oublious


----------



## AmschelHonestvig

Ali Tariq said:


> Why don't you show your real flag, endian? Only an endian will write Pakistan like you have written above.
> I have read comments from Israeli members, they never talked about Pakistan like this. Only you (endians) guys talk like this.




The statements are well qualified and there is no reason to be racist - you sound like an Nazi.

Get over your over-sensitive self - and go kiss your cows to sleep, Gandhi.

Typical west-punjabi, feudal minset of anti-semitism, when your cow takes a p*** is that Israels fault too?

The stating of colonial punjab regiment suggests you are one of those brainwashed anti-semites from West Punjab.It gets you so over sensitive 

Its acnknowledged in some posts that some self hating jews helped hitler and so what - this doesnt detract from the crimes of the holocaust commited on masse targetted at jews - or in your little world it does.

- This is an internationally accepted fact of history 
- so get over yourself.

You are expressing an obnoxious attitude typical of the eastern indus
and have a fanatical hate of the state of Israel.

Furthermore, you have demonstrated your ignorance - if you were so well placed why dont you stick up for the egyptian fella absolutely disgusting comments - you shame yourselves as Moslems for that type of racism , well it comes as no surpirse when its clear your also anti-semitic too.

Who are You to judge an diverse nation by a few goy emigres from Russia who fit into your sterotype as Israelites?

or would you like me to insult in you in hebrew and really hype you up to get you off your high horse

It seems you are what you accuse others of - a Nazi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-20 Tigershark

AmschelHonestvig said:


> The statements are well qualified and there is no reason to be racist - you sound like an Nazi.
> 
> Get over your over-sensitive self - and go kiss your cows to sleep, Gandhi.
> 
> Typical west-punjabi, feudal minset of anti-semitism, when your cow takes a p*** is that Israels fault too?
> 
> The stating of colonial punjab regiment suggests you are one of those brainwashed anti-semites from West Punjab.It gets you so over sensitive
> 
> Its acnknowledged in some posts that some self hating jews helped hitler and so what - this doesnt detract from the crimes of the holocaust commited on masse targetted at jews - or in your little world it does.
> 
> - This is an internationally accepted fact of history
> - so get over yourself.
> 
> You are expressing an obnoxious attitude typical of the eastern indus
> and have a fanatical hate of the state of Israel.
> 
> Furthermore, you have demonstrated your ignorance - if you were so well placed why dont you stick up for the egyptian fella absolutely disgusting comments - you shame yourselves as Moslems for that type of racism , well it comes as no surpirse when its clear your also anti-semitic too.
> 
> Who are You to judge an diverse nation by a few goy emigres from Russia who fit into your sterotype as Israelites?
> 
> or would you like me to insult in you in hebrew and really hype you up to get you off your high horse
> 
> It seems you are what you accuse others of - a Nazi.


Shhhh, you are going to get banned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StormBreaker

ziaulislam said:


> I dont understand why they will be facing each other
> Eygpt and israel are close allies
> 
> Turkey is eygpt enemy ..not israel
> Israel are arabs brothers..
> They have to stop invasion from turkish empire
> Palestinians are better off in israel and gaza will soon become unliveable anyway ..
> 
> 
> This is the thinking of most arabs ..
> Pakistanis are outdated in their understanding of the conflict


Nope, they won’t be any soon, but isn’t this the usual BS when all analysts make their POVs on Egyptian forces, they count Israel as a possible rival.

You see, politics are unpredictable !!!
No one even thought in 2016 that North Korea and Trump relations will take a 180 degree turn and come on tables.

Similarly, know one even a day before failed coup of Turkey thought that a week later, Erdogan will openly come out against US and sue them for the attempt !!!



AmschelHonestvig said:


> The statements are well qualified and there is no reason to be racist - you sound like an Nazi.
> 
> Get over your over-sensitive self - and go kiss your cows to sleep, Gandhi.
> 
> Typical west-punjabi, feudal minset of anti-semitism, when your cow takes a p*** is that Israels fault too?
> 
> The stating of colonial *punjab* regiment suggests you are one of those brainwashed anti-semites from *West Punjab*.It gets you so over sensitive
> 
> Its acnknowledged in some posts that some self hating jews helped hitler and so what - this doesnt detract from the crimes of the holocaust commited on masse targetted at jews - or in your little world it does.
> 
> - This is an internationally accepted fact of history
> - so get over yourself.
> 
> You are expressing an obnoxious attitude typical of the eastern indus
> and have a fanatical hate of the state of Israel.
> 
> Furthermore, you have demonstrated your ignorance - if you were so well placed why dont you stick up for the egyptian fella absolutely disgusting comments - you shame yourselves as Moslems for that type of racism , well it comes as no surpirse when its clear your also anti-semitic too.
> 
> Who are You to judge an diverse nation by a few goy emigres from Russia who fit into your sterotype as Israelites?
> 
> or would you like me to insult in you in hebrew and really hype you up to get you off your high horse
> 
> It seems you are what you accuse others of - a Nazi.


As a presumed Israeli, you seem to know a great deal about punjab. May i ask how and why ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

StormBreaker said:


> Nope, they won’t be any soon, but isn’t this the usual BS when all analysts make their POVs on Egyptian forces, they count Israel as a possible rival.
> 
> You see, politics are unpredictable !!!
> No one even thought in 2016 that North Korea and Trump relations will take a 180 degree turn and come on tables.
> 
> Similarly, know one even a day before failed coup of Turkey thought that a week later, Erdogan will openly come out against US and sue them for the attempt !!!
> 
> 
> As a presumed Israeli, you seem to know a great deal about punjab. May i ask how and why ?


Speech and policy are two different things
Turkey is still an alley to isreal and USA
Eygpt will remain an isreali alley no matter who comes to govt
north korea is still at odds to usa



F-20 Tigershark said:


> We did, we helped them a lot.
> 
> 
> How is JF-17 not an option?


Because they have too much money ..
They are going to keep buying migs and rafales

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StormBreaker

sami_1 said:


> View attachment 589412
> 
> Thanks to this poor Turk MMM-E who explains who is unreasonable and who does not understand
> 
> Let us let you know how things are, you are still a young child who needs care, education and discipline
> 
> I explained in advance that the Egyptian combat capability is more than 50% higher than the Turkish fighting capacity by having better equipment than Turkey owns and more efficient and varied than that of Turkey which depends on a single fighter. F-16
> 
> A little credibility I hope so that people can accept the sincerity of your words
> 
> You are talking on the harpoon missiles and SOM and ATAMACA
> 
> The Turkish stockpile of Harpoon missiles is 250 km
> 
> Egypt also seized 240 Harpoon missiles from the US, but there is a big difference between Egypt's Harpoon missiles and Turkey's.
> 
> Egypt since 1998 ordered the Harpoon missiles AGM-84 BLOCK II
> 
> It updated its stockpile of harpoon missiles by 2003 to the level of BLOCK II, while Turks lived Harpoon Block II
> 
> Other side turkey and dreams and did not fly or get to limited numbers of this model, even the main model of Turkey low-level performance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you mentioned the possession of the Scalp missiles and the possession of Egypt 50 Missile stupid peerless from you and put a naive scenario, Turkey possesses 500 SOM missiles and this on the ground the service
> 
> When I mentioned one model, I also mentioned the Apache missile, the KH-59 missile and Russia several years ago. They carried out live tests of the KH-35 and CLUB-A missiles to urge Egypt to contract them
> 
> 
> That is simply the actual stocks on the ground for Egypt
> 
> Of its series of missiles is greater than what Turkey is talking about
> 
> For example, illustrate symbolic numbers
> 
> 
> I owned 240 Harpoon missiles
> 
> It had 200 Exocet missiles
> 
> 130 OTOMAT Missile
> 100+ missile C-705
> 
> 200 Kh-31 missiles
> 
> 100 Kh-59 missiles
> 
> 200 CM-302 missiles
> 
> Egypt received Bastion coastal missile batteries also
> 
> 
> You are talking on the sub-Sonic ATAMCA missile, which does not exceed Exocet and Harpoon Performance.
> 
> C-705/KD Since 2011, Egyptian production is taking place while you are dreaming of producing your subsonic missile in 2020
> 
> Egypt also obtained the CM-302 missile production license in 2017
> To replace Egypt's stock of missiles HY-2, HY-4
> 
> You as a Turk did not understand what I meant a
> 
> When you have one missile like a harpoon anti-ship only as a real missile in the Turkish arsenal and limited numbers of missile Penguin
> 
> 
> It simply means your missile capabilities are limited and prone to the inefficiency of this only weapon you have while Egypt versus this missile puts 4-5 missiles in against Turkish navy can face this variety of missiles different performance and different direction and speed patterns of missiles under the sound and ultrasonic ignorance Turkish Navy is unable to Countering a different arsenal of hostile missiles, while the Egyptian navy's air force as a result of their well-functioning Harpoon missile capabilities can simply be overcome. You have a real problem. The story of Turkish missiles under development cannot be lost. In your hand a weapon and not in your hand the fantasies and naive dreams
> 
> Simply put, Egypt runs military production operations at the lowest cost and highest results, unlike the Turks who have already failed in the arms race.
> 
> Let's show a simple example
> 
> View attachment 589403
> 
> Egypt produced 1,200 Abrams tanks from 1992 to 2018
> 
> I got 540 tanks at a price of $ 1 billion
> 
> It obtained 650 tanks at a cost of about 3 billion dollars
> 
> That is, 4 billion dollars, including 150 million dollars of domestic production line
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey has spent $ 670 million to develop 170 M60 tanks
> 
> From South Korea, licenses for the production of 550 million dollars for the K2 tank and the acquisition of four tanks ready from South Korea and the cost of developing the engine 400 million dollars.
> 
> The number of tanks expected to produce Germany did not even agree to supply 250 engines to Turkey for the production of the first batch The cost of production of each tank 13 million euros
> 
> 
> 
> In return for the project of the Turkish tank Altay
> 
> Egypt has contracted with the Russians to produce 1000 T90MS tanks and a center for the maintenance and reconstruction of 90 tanks for the Arab and African countries.
> 
> And we develop local active protection system while
> 
> Against zero new Turkish tanks
> 
> Turkey how much was spent on the ANKA plane as a development program and how many of the aircraft developed 10 aircraft and 3 command and control centers at a cost of 296 million dollars
> 
> While Egypt got
> 
> 10 WING LOONG aircraft priced at $ 1 million per aircraft
> 
> It has contracted and produced domestic WING LOONG 1-D aircraft for 64 million dollars
> 
> And got 10 aircraft CH-5 at a price of 55 million
> 
> Next to a new contract for WING LOONG II
> 
> 
> China announced that it is negotiating with Egypt on the CH-7
> 
> Turkey is reeling
> 
> And we have produced a local series of small drones like LIPAN M3 & ASN-209, Yarara, cabure
> 
> Besides the manufacture of target drones and the conversion of numbers to reconnaissance aircraft operating turboprop engines and turbo jet Egypt has become a larger fleet of Turkey much of the domestic production and import at the same time
> 
> 
> You will find that Egypt has created maximum cost-effectiveness
> 
> Top 100 from Turkey, which is essentially getting Israeli technology and reselling it to Arab and African countries by redesigning the Israeli weapon from the exterior
> 
> 
> Simply put, Egypt is producing French Patroller with a local contract of 30 aircraft
> 
> At the same time, it is assembling 32
> Wing loong I_d aircraft
> 
> 
> Locally licensed by China with local development and European parts of the French plane to upgrade their efficiency
> 
> This makes Egypt meet its needs of the planes at a balanced and reasonable cost while the Turks with limited technology drone Kurds downed 70 aircraft during the two years of war with the Turkish army and in Libya was shot down and destroyed 23 Turkish drones other than the problems of Turkish aircraft Bayraktar Tactical, which as a result of Erdogan fixed relations The factory is being forced into the Turkish army despite a complaint
> 
> Turkey, its producer, has not had operational success to be flaunted at all
> 
> So we find that Egypt was able to establish a large store of drones as a result of international programs forklift, while the Turks with their local production has not been able to get their needs fully yet.
> 
> You were talking that Egypt could not develop even an anti-tank missile. Things do not pull this logic. Egypt was getting free weapons from the United States for $ 1.3 billion annually. Also, with the collapse of the Warsaw Pact, Egypt obtained tactical and strategic weapons from Russia and Ukraine in the 1990s. Armored tanks and tanks which made the Egyptian military arsenal of weapons is very huge
> 
> Consequently, there was no need to establish a military industry urgently
> 
> As the situation changed, Egypt moved to eastern and European armaments. Egypt began to develop its industry
> 
> There are cases worthy of study to clarify the reality of things and the actual capabilities of each state anti-tank missiles and drones where biting fancy, including the Turks themselves that they have industries and this reflected on their military capabilities and that their military industry reflected on the growing war capabilities for them, but on the ground things are different
> 
> Turkey is manufacturing a number of drones are new manufacturers
> 
> We see the ANKA project delayed 5 years from the original date and then Turkey is launching new projects and preparing on Israeli drones as a real capacity for them, but Egypt had other trends in the possession of huge quantities of drones from a number of sources and also build a local manufacturing base
> 
> 
> You are naively speaking that Egypt cannot develop an anti-tank missile, and I have made it clear that Egypt was simply getting free weapons from America through 1.3 billion military aid besides arms surpluses from Western Europe.
> 
> And the accumulation of weapons stocks
> 
> 
> Currently, with the change in the situation, Egypt has turned to the rapid local manufacturing
> 
> I got production licenses
> 
> HJ-12
> 
> HJ-8
> 
> KORNET-E
> 
> Egypt was producing Tow, Swing Fire and AT-3 missiles. At the time, Turkey did not produce any anti-tank missiles in the 1980s.
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt is currently developing a new anti-tank missile to replace the Tao missiles
> 
> The same is true in the field of warships
> 
> *You simply invested a lot of financial resources in return for the effectiveness of a limited fact. You lost the battle before you always start.*
> 
> *Germany banned MTU engines and was unable to produce the Altai tank*
> 
> *If Israel blocks the body armor and parts of the BMC KIRPI, production will stop*
> 
> You as a Turk cannot understand that the battle between Egypt and Turkey began with Egypt's designation of Turkey as a current enemy of Egypt in 2008 when Erdogan was expelled from Sharm El Sheikh and we were able to remove the Muslim Brotherhood from the Middle East and make Turkey accused of international terrorism and expose its sponsorship of ISIS.
> 
> 
> We came to clear points Egypt was able to create an anti-Turkey collar that loves it and Egypt's relations and alliance with these countries
> 
> Greece Cyprus Syria Iraq Armenia
> 
> Egypt created the Middle East Gas Forum and Turkey was identified as an enemy of the Eastern Mediterranean countries and classified as a thief of gas and not accepted in the Forum and Egypt has become the focus of liquefaction and collection of gas in the Eastern Mediterranean, we have implemented what you dream of yourself, but for ourselves only
> 
> 
> Even Turkey's attempt to steal Cypriot gas has placed it under European sanctions and France will also supply Greece with MdCN missiles with a range of 1000-1400 kilometers for the Greek submarines TYPE-214 and Belharra frigate francs.
> 
> Besides the protection of France and Italy of the Cypriot gas fields and the protection of the business of Eni and Total in Cyprus.
> 
> 
> You are talking about Turkish Submarine and Turkish naval units
> 
> First, Turkey does not have qualified cadres for the war, including cadres command dives as a result of the massacres against the Turkish army officers, including the Navy
> 
> 
> Turkey also does not own TYPE-214 submarines. It has been contracted since 2008 and has not been able to acquire one of them without creating illusions about weapons that do not exist.
> 
> The other point of Turkish dives is their actual ability to navigate and work efficiently with unqualified and untrained crews and what ammunition the UGH-84 will launch again.
> 
> 
> Military Power
> 
> Consists of good armament capable of working at sea efficiently and not numbers on paper
> 
> Staff is qualified to operate and manage the weapon
> 
> Commanded in the field of military planning for battles
> 
> Qualified leaders to lead the navy
> 
> Political leadership, not a leader or ISIS leader
> 
> You miss almost everything and create an illusion and this is wonderful because they demanded this is the way of the Turks in thinking and war, naturally that his mother remains defeated and any war you will loss
> 
> nice
> 
> Without the naivety of Turkey, you have to understand as a limited mind that when Turkey gets a plane, Egypt will be in service before several planes.
> 
> You talk on a missile like SOM and forget that Egypt now Russian production lines are producing the first batch of SU-35 aircraft to Egypt, which will receive Egypt in 2020 the number of 10 aircraft along with a huge amount of ammunition
> 
> 
> Egypt is negotiating the second batch of 50 MiG-35s to be acquired between 2020 and 2020
> 
> 
> While Turkey has been expelled from the F-35 program and has no engine for her article dreams and cannot even ask the US to assemble a new batch of 16 thousand, Turkey will not get the EJT-2000 engine for the advanced training plane it dreams of producing, not even the TFX plane.
> 
> 
> You always talk about the future and illusions will develop Turkey will produce Turkey These are not facts are not products Are you going to fight the Egyptian army paper and projects designs on paper Do you think Egyptians naive
> 
> Egypt is currently negotiating new early warning planes with Sweden Negotiating with Russia on transport planes and early warning planes and the second batch of MiG-35 and France on a new batch of Rafal and awaiting the delivery of SU-35 contracted while you are siege and all your military pawns are allowed by the Europeans Americans cannot serve within a single aircraft under Western sanctions against you
> 
> 
> You think you will get something and Egypt will remain the same as Egypt is also developing its ability to terrify the Turks
> View attachment 589404
> View attachment 589405
> 
> 
> You are a very strange Turkish. You have an army that has been defeated for 100 years and the Egyptian army was defeated in 1833 by an evil defeat
> 
> They won only through terrorism and ISIS against the Kurds
> 
> Egypt supports the Kurds all kinds of support politically and militarily and also exposes Turkey at the international level and Egypt against the Turkish war crimes in Syria.
> 
> View attachment 589415
> 
> 
> Question: You have expelled 300 Turkish pilots from service and thousands of military officers after stripping the Turkish army and the scandal. Is an army that has been psychologically defeated and undressed? The MIG and SU-35 came to you because you are in the bank of enemies set by Egypt
> 
> 
> Turks do not have the leadership competencies and do not possess the levels of training owned by the Egyptian army. Name BADR
> 
> Just last week
> 
> Training program with Russia for air defense systems
> 
> Training program with Jordan and Pakistan
> 
> Training program with Cyprus and Greece
> 
> 
> We are satisfied with the fact that we have gone beyond time
> 
> We are ready for Turkey militarily and well
> 
> We were able to blockade Turkey with a ring of enemies, you are a country with friends only IS and Qatar
> 
> Russia is a friend of Turkey America Is it a friend of Turkey Who are friends Turkey mainly from the five major countries does not have
> 
> You country have no friend
> 
> Who will support Turkey in the face of the Egyptian army without anyone? You are a Turkish army that has no morals. Its most capable ability is to use the ISIS to threaten Europe or fight for Turkey
> 
> 
> You cannot bring your Kurdish losses to the world, but the dead Turkish soldiers are buried in Syria so that the Turkish people do not know how big your losses are.
> 
> 
> His name is this Egypt will not fight Turkey and will not prepare for the war in Turkey, you know why simply because Egypt has F-16 aircraft in Greece and KA-52 planes in Cyprus We besiege you and demand that Turkey be prosecuted for its war crimes at the United Nations and the lack of Kurds to maximize your loss and break the Turkish army through a drain in Syria and Iraq.
> 
> View attachment 589413


That was quite a comeback.

No offense to turk brothers here.

Good discussion be @MMM-E and @sami_1 , we need well informed people like you in this forum !!!

Keep up and try to stay civilized in this good discussion as it progresses !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AmschelHonestvig

F-20 Tigershark said:


> Shhhh, you are going to get banned.



He's the flag gestapo - trolling other posts with similar allegations !

not long before his kind get


StormBreaker said:


> Nope, they won’t be any soon, but isn’t this the usual BS when all analysts make their POVs on Egyptian forces, they count Israel as a possible rival.
> 
> You see, politics are unpredictable !!!
> No one even thought in 2016 that North Korea and Trump relations will take a 180 degree turn and come on tables.
> 
> Similarly, know one even a day before failed coup of Turkey thought that a week later, Erdogan will openly come out against US and sue them for the attempt !!!
> 
> 
> As a presumed Israeli, you seem to know a great deal about punjab. May i ask how and why ?




The demographic study of people and Cultures, not alot simply available knowledge and interacting. 

Orientalism is a taught subject in Europe !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StormBreaker

sami_1 said:


> You are very naively going around in an astronomical astronomy. I
> your country have Aim-120 and sparrow
> 
> Egypt has Sparrow, Mica and R-77, not a single rocket.
> 
> SU-35 deal announced and the table to speak on the balance of air power in 2021, which has been completed the supply of 24 aircraft Sukhoi 35 Being to read and do not understand this problem also Egypt contracted on the missile R-37M
> https://www.middleeastmonitor.com/20190319-egypt-signs-2bn-deal-for-20-russian-fighter-jets/
> 
> You are trying to underestimate
> an air force capable of crushing the Turkish Air Force and the Turkish Navy in the Mediterranean with low comments on the ground.
> Turkey
> In 100 years defeated in World War I defeated in World War II Greece manipulated Turkish Air Force in the Aegean Sea
> If I leave, I will not talk about these disasters
> 
> When you want to showcase and highlight the power is not these trivial videos that do not show the ability, but you gave us an idea of how weak the Turkish army that has been stripped before
> First, you should know about any army or air force confronted, not nonsense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt air defense


Just a fact !!!

27 feb, PAF Armed with AIM-120C5 (not even C7) managed to shot down 2 aircrafts carrying MICA and R-77.

Russians aren’t reliable tbh. They have a history of shit Aviation products



AmschelHonestvig said:


> He's the flag gestapo - trolling other posts with similar allegations !
> 
> not long before his kind get
> 
> 
> 
> The demographic study of people and Cultures, not alot simply available knowledge and interacting.
> 
> Orientalism is a taught subject in Europe !


Nice...


----------



## Ali Tariq

AmschelHonestvig said:


> The statements are well qualified and there is no reason to be racist - you sound like an Nazi.
> 
> Get over your over-sensitive self - and go kiss your cows to sleep, Gandhi.
> 
> Typical west-punjabi, feudal minset of anti-semitism, when your cow takes a p*** is that Israels fault too?
> 
> The stating of colonial punjab regiment suggests you are one of those brainwashed anti-semites from West Punjab.It gets you so over sensitive
> 
> Its acnknowledged in some posts that some self hating jews helped hitler and so what - this doesnt detract from the crimes of the holocaust commited on masse targetted at jews - or in your little world it does.
> 
> - This is an internationally accepted fact of history
> - so get over yourself.
> 
> You are expressing an obnoxious attitude typical of the eastern indus
> and have a fanatical hate of the state of Israel.
> 
> Furthermore, you have demonstrated your ignorance - if you were so well placed why dont you stick up for the egyptian fella absolutely disgusting comments - you shame yourselves as Moslems for that type of racism , well it comes as no surpirse when its clear your also anti-semitic too.
> 
> Who are You to judge an diverse nation by a few goy emigres from Russia who fit into your sterotype as Israelites?
> 
> or would you like me to insult in you in hebrew and really hype you up to get you off your high horse
> 
> It seems you are what you accuse others of - a Nazi.


Me, racist?


----------



## Oublious

bsruzm said:


> @Oublious




Stay away from it....


----------



## bsruzm

Oublious said:


> Stay away from it....


They completely destroyed Turkish Air Force on PDF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

Jews provoke Egypt to


Beny Karachun said:


> Chill dude you murdered that guy



full of lies .... keep lying and dreaming .... Egypt is so weak and pathetic

*what a lie*

I owned 240 Harpoon missiles
It had 200 Exocet missiles
130 OTOMAT Missile
100+ missile C-705
200 Kh-31 missiles
100 Kh-59 missiles
200 CM-302 missiles
Egypt received Bastion coastal missile batteries also

in reality Egypt can not produce even Cruise Missile and begging SCALP cruise Missile from France

Egyptian Airforce has only 50 HARPOON missiles for F-16s , nothing else ...
Egypt has no any CM-302 and BASTION Missiles ... keep dreaming
also 100 Kh-59 missiles are only in your dreams .... Egypt has no Kh-59 missiles 



Turkish Airforce has 50 SLAM-ER Cruise Missiles with range of 280km 
Turkish Airforce has 97 POPEYE Cruise Missiles with range of 75 km 
also Turkish 110km KGK guided Bomb is in service
also 150+ km KGK-ER with IIR seeker glide Bomb is on the way
also 100km KUZGUN Missile with IIR and GPS/INS
also Turkish F-16s to carry 8 x 100 km SDB to attack on 8 different targets in one sortie

and Turkey has started producing more 415 SOM Cruise Missiles ..... even Egypt+Greece combined dont have 415 Cruise Missiles








Turkish Navy has 400+ HARPOON anti ship missiles
and Turkish ATMACA anti ship missile enter service by 2020






Egyptian F-16s are so outdated and pathetic , only 20 F-16 Block52 but without AIM-120 air to air missile , without Cruise Missiles and without link16 datalink and without EW System

36 Egyptian Rafales armed with only 60km MICA air to air missile

Turkish Airforce has 29 F-16 block50+ and 163 CCIP modernized F-16s with full of LANTIRN night vision and over 300 AIM-120 A/B and 145 AIM-120C7 air to air missiles

AN/APG-68(V)9 Radar
Link-16 System
Self-Protection Electronic Warfare Suite (SPEWS II)
Joint Helmet Mounted Cueing Systems (JHMCS)
AN/AVS-9 Night Vision Goggles (NVG)
Modular Mission Computer
Advanced interrogator/transponder
Integrated precision navigation
LCD Color MFDs
Improved AVTR System

Turkish Airforce has 4 superior Boeing E-7T AEWCs

*so Turkish F-16s can kick Egyptian F-16s , Rafales and MIG-29s in BVR combat*



*Egyptian Navy is so pathetic*

1 Egyptian FREMM class Frigate armed with only 16 x ASTER-15 air defense missiles with range of 30km without EW Systems

4 Egyptian OHP class Frigates armed with 36 x SM-1MR air defense missiles with range of 35


vs


4 modernized Turkish GABYA class Frigates armed with 36 x SM-1MR and 32 x ESSM air defense missiles with range of 35 and 50 km

4 Turkish GABYA class Frigates armed with 36 x SM-1MR air defense missiles with range of 35

2 Turkish MEKO-200 Track-II class Frigates armed with and 64x ESSM air defense missiles with range of 50km

2 Turkish MEKO-200 Track-II class Frigates armed with and 32x ESSM air defense missiles with range of 50km

4 Turkish MEKO-200 Track-I class Frigates armed with 16 x Sea sparrow air defense missiles


Turkish Navy 12 Frigates armed with 608 of SM-1MR and ESSM air defense missiles to intercept Egyptian Fighter Jets , Atack Helicopters and anti ship missiles over the Eastern Mediterranean


Egypt buys 4 Type-209 class Submarines
Turkish Navy has already 12 Type-209 class Submarines


Egyptian Navy has 4 GOWIND class Corvettes
Turkish Navy has 4 ADA class Corvettes


and Turkish Army has tens of thousands of TOW , MILAN , ERYX , KONKURS , KORNET anti Tank Missiles to turn all Tanks into crap of metal in the Middle East

also Turkey has developed 4km OMTAS anti Tank Missile , also KARAOK shoulder launched anti Tank Missile is on the way

also Turkey has developed 8km UMTAS anti Tank Missile to be used by Attack Helicopters and UCAVs

and Egypt was ruled by the Ottoman Empire for 400 years

so Jews wants to use SISI as a pawnt against Turkey but your SISI's Egypt is full of joke

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beny Karachun

MMM-E said:


> Jews provoke Egypt to
> 
> 
> full of lies .... keep lying and dreaming .... Egypt is so weak and pathetic
> 
> *what a lie*
> 
> I owned 240 Harpoon missiles
> It had 200 Exocet missiles
> 130 OTOMAT Missile
> 100+ missile C-705
> 200 Kh-31 missiles
> 100 Kh-59 missiles
> 200 CM-302 missiles
> Egypt received Bastion coastal missile batteries also
> 
> in reality Egypt can not produce even Cruise Missile and begging SCALP cruise Missile from France
> 
> Egyptian Airforce has only 50 HARPOON missiles for F-16s , nothing else ...
> Egypt has no any CM-302 and BASTION Missiles ... keep dreaming
> also 100 Kh-59 missiles are only in your dreams .... Egypt has no Kh-59 missiles
> 
> 
> 
> Turkish Airforce has 50 SLAM-ER Cruise Missiles with range of 280km
> Turkish Airforce has 97 POPEYE Cruise Missiles with range of 75 km
> also Turkish 110km KGK guided Bomb is in service
> also 150+ km KGK-ER with IIR seeker glide Bomb is on the way
> also 100km KUZGUN Missile with IIR and GPS/INS
> also Turkish F-16s to carry 8 x 100 km SDB to attack on 8 different targets in one sortie
> 
> and Turkey has started producing more 415 SOM Cruise Missiles ..... even Egypt+Greece combined dont have 415 Cruise Missiles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkish Navy has 400+ HARPOON anti ship missiles
> and Turkish ATMACA anti ship missile enter service by 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egyptian F-16s are so outdated and pathetic , only 20 F-16 Block52 but without AIM-120 air to air missile , without Cruise Missiles and without link16 datalink and without EW System
> 
> 36 Egyptian Rafales armed with only 60km MICA air to air missile
> 
> Turkish Airforce has 29 F-16 block50+ and 163 CCIP modernized F-16s with full of LANTIRN night vision and over 300 AIM-120 A/B and 145 AIM-120C7 air to air missiles
> 
> AN/APG-68(V)9 Radar
> Link-16 System
> Self-Protection Electronic Warfare Suite (SPEWS II)
> Joint Helmet Mounted Cueing Systems (JHMCS)
> AN/AVS-9 Night Vision Goggles (NVG)
> Modular Mission Computer
> Advanced interrogator/transponder
> Integrated precision navigation
> LCD Color MFDs
> Improved AVTR System
> 
> Turkish Airforce has 4 superior Boeing E-7T AEWCs
> 
> *so Turkish F-16s can kick Egyptian F-16s , Rafales and MIG-29s in BVR combat*
> 
> 
> 
> *Egyptian Navy is so pathetic*
> 
> 1 Egyptian FREMM class Frigate armed with only 16 x ASTER-15 air defense missiles with range of 30km without EW Systems
> 
> 4 Egyptian OHP class Frigates armed with 36 x SM-1MR air defense missiles with range of 35
> 
> 
> vs
> 
> 
> 4 modernized Turkish GABYA class Frigates armed with 36 x SM-1MR and 32 x ESSM air defense missiles with range of 35 and 50 km
> 
> 4 Turkish GABYA class Frigates armed with 36 x SM-1MR air defense missiles with range of 35
> 
> 2 Turkish MEKO-200 Track-II class Frigates armed with and 64x ESSM air defense missiles with range of 50km
> 
> 2 Turkish MEKO-200 Track-II class Frigates armed with and 32x ESSM air defense missiles with range of 50km
> 
> 4 Turkish MEKO-200 Track-I class Frigates armed with 16 x Sea sparrow air defense missiles
> 
> 
> Turkish Navy 12 Frigates armed with 608 of SM-1MR and ESSM air defense missiles to intercept Egyptian Fighter Jets , Atack Helicopters and anti ship missiles over the Eastern Mediterranean
> 
> 
> Egypt buys 4 Type-209 class Submarines
> Turkish Navy has already 12 Type-209 class Submarines
> 
> 
> Egyptian Navy has 4 GOWIND class Corvettes
> Turkish Navy has 4 ADA class Corvettes
> 
> 
> and Turkish Army has tens of thousands of TOW , MILAN , ERYX , KONKURS , KORNET anti Tank Missiles to turn all Tanks into crap of metal in the Middle East
> 
> also Turkey has developed 4km OMTAS anti Tank Missile , also KARAOK shoulder launched anti Tank Missile is on the way
> 
> also Turkey has developed 8km UMTAS anti Tank Missile to be used by Attack Helicopters and UCAVs
> 
> and Egypt was ruled by the Ottoman Empire for 400 years
> 
> so Jews wants to use SISI as a pawnt against Turkey but your SISI's Egypt is full of joke


 Bro you got owned, calling out your specific weapons literally proves nothing about your strength.


----------



## MMM-E

Beny Karachun said:


> Bro you got owned, calling out your specific weapons literally proves nothing about your strength.



not only specific weapons , but also

-- economic power ( Turkish economy is bigger than Egypt+Israel+Greece combined )
-- Defense Industry ( Turkey develops around 700 military projects , Egypt and Greece can not develop even cruise missile
-- Technology ( Turkey is a NATO country with superior technologies )
-- Experience ( Turkish Armed Forces are in active fight since 1985 )
-- soft power ( great Turkish soft power from Bosnia to China )
-- Geopolitical location
-- Population ( Turks are warrior brave and ultra nationalist nation with great Militaric history since 209 BC )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beny Karachun

MMM-E said:


> not only specific weapons , but also
> 
> -- economic power ( Turkish economy is bigger than Egypt+Israel+Greece combined )
> -- Defense Industry ( Turkey develops around 700 military projects , Egypt and Greece can not develop even cruise missile
> -- Technology ( Turkey is a NATO country with superior technologies )
> -- Experience ( Turkish Armed Forces are in active fight since 1985 )
> -- soft power ( great Turkish soft power from Bosnia to China )
> -- Geopolitical location
> -- Population ( Turks are warrior brave and ultra nationalist nation with great Militaric history since 209 BC )


Your words are meaningless too.


----------



## MMM-E

Beny Karachun said:


> Your words are meaningless too.



and your wishful thinking as well

Egypt lost against even tiny Israel .... Egypt is full of joke


----------



## Saddam Hussein

MMM-E said:


> and your wishful thinking as well
> 
> Egypt lost against even tiny Israel .... Egypt is full of joke



Israel would trash your air force with their F-35, F-15's and F-16 combination


----------



## Ich

Egypt has high responsibility (sometimes a burden) for the suez canal and to garantee the passage for all countries. So in my view Egypt needs more and better military equipment for to defend the passage against any aggression to close suez canal. Me think that all countries who use the suez canal should help Egypt to build up an adequately military force for this task.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MMM-E

camelguy said:


> Israel would trash your air force with their F-35, F-15's and F-16 combination



only in your dreams

Turkish Navy 12 Frigates armed with 608 of SM-1MR and ESSM air defense missiles to intercept Israeli Fighter Jets , and cruise missiles over the Eastern Mediterranean

also HISAR , S400 and soon SIPER Air Defense Systems to turn Israeli Fighter Jets into crap of metal

also Turkish KORAL and REDET Radar Electronic Warfare Systems to jam Israeli Fighter Jets Radars from 200km away

and 230 F-16s armed with 144 of 120km AIM-120 and 316 of 75km AIM-120B air to air missiles with 4 Boeing E7-T AEWCs to block Turkish airspace against Israeli Fighter Jets

btw Turkish Airforce 450 SOM and 50 SLAM-ER Cruise Missiles to destroy all Israeli air bases and jet hangars in a day


Turkey has developed SOM and ATMACA Cruise Missiles with KTJ-3200 turbojet engine
that means if Turkey want , Turkey can produce even 2.000 SOM and ATMACA Cruise Missiles to destroy all air bases , jet hangars , air defense systems , military and strategic targets in tiny Israel

also 150+ km KGK-ER glide Bomb with IIR seeker is on the way

even I am not talking about upcoming Turkish weapons such as

-- 1.000 km BORA Ballistic Missile
-- 1.000 km KARGI anti radiation Drone
-- 800 km GEZGIN land/naval launched Cruise Missiles
-- 150 km AKBABA supersonic anti radiation Missile
-- 100 kg GOKSUNGUR supersonic Drone to be fake target against Air Defense Systems
-- SOJ Airborne stand off jammer Aircrafts to jam Air Defense Systems from 400 km away
-- RAMJET powered supersonic Cruise Missile

Turkish Defense Industry more than a match for Israel ... not even close

on the other hand Arabs , Egypt , S.Arabia , The Uae , Jordan , Iraq , etc can not produce even Cruise Missile


----------



## Beny Karachun

MMM-E said:


> only in your dreeams
> 
> Turkish Navy 12 Frigates armed with 608 of SM-1MR and ESSM air defense missiles to intercept Israeli Fighter Jets , and cruise missiles over the Eastern Mediterranean
> 
> also HISAR , S400 and soon Air Defense Missiles to turn Israeli Fighter Jets into crap of metal
> 
> also Turkish KORAL and REDET Radar Electronic Warfare Systems to jam Israeli Fighter Jets Radars from 200km away
> 
> and 230 F-16s armed with 144 of 120km AIM-120 and 316 of 75km AIM-120B air to air missiles with 4 Boeing E7-T AEWCs to block Turkish airspace against Israeli Fighter Jets
> 
> btw Turkish Airforce 450 SOM and 50 SLAM-ER Cruise Missiles to destroy all Israeli air bases and jet hangars in a day
> 
> 
> Turkey has developed SOM and ATMACA Cruise Missiles with KTJ-3200 turbojet engine
> that means if Turkey want , Turkey can produce even 2.000 SOM and ATMACA Cruise Missiles to destroyall air bases , jet hangars , air defense systems , military and strategic targets in tiny Israel
> 
> also 150+ km KGK-ER with IIR seeker is on the way
> 
> even I am not talking about other Turkish weapons such as
> 
> -- 1.000 km BORA Ballistic Missile
> -- 1.000 km KARGI anti radiation Drone
> -- 800 km GEZGIN land/naval launched Cruise Missiles
> -- 150 km AKBABA supersonic anti radiation Missile
> -- 100 kg GOKSUNGUR supersonic Drone to be fake target against Air Defense Systems
> -- SOJ Airborne stand off jammer Aircrafts to jam Air Defense Systems from 400 km away
> -- RAMJET powered supersonic Cruise Missile
> 
> Turkish Defense Industry more than a match for Israel ... not even close
> 
> on the other hand Arabs , Egypt , S.Araabia , The Uae , Jordan , Iraq , etc can not produce even Cruise Missile


Yet again listing specific weapon systems doesn't mean you'll defeat Israel, or anyone for that matter, with them.


----------



## MMM-E

Beny Karachun said:


> Yet again listing specific weapon systems doesn't mean you'll defeat Israel, or anyone for that matter, with them.



Israel can match with only weak Arab Countries who can not develop even Missile

its not 1990s , its 2020

in 1990s there were not any Turkish missile or weapon

but as of 2020 Turkey develops around 700 military projects ... the best in the region

Turkish Missile/Anti radiation Systems BORA , SOM , ATMACA , AKBABA , KGK-ER , KARGI also soon GEZGIN Cruise Missile and RAMJET powered supersonic Cruise Missile will be enough to destroy air bases , jet hangars , air defense systems , military and strategic targets in tiny Israel

Turkish PORSAV MANPADS , KORKUT 35mm SPAAG , 60kw LASER Weapon , KORAL and REDET Radar Electronic Warfare Systems , HISAR-A , HISAR-O , SIPER and GUMS Air Defense Systems , also S400 Air Defense Systems and 526 of ESSM air defense Missiles , and Turkish Airforce Fighter Jets , UCAVs armed with air to air missiles will protect Turkey against Cruise Missiles , UCAVs , Fighter Jets and Ballistic Missiles


Turkey 82 million ... Israel 8 million and Israel is tiny Country with area of 22.072 km²
if the US doesnt block Turkey then Israel never can stand one on one against the upcoming Turkish Armed Forces



ERDOGAN is not warlord , He spent $60 billion for humanitarian aid to muslim countries in the last 7 years

$60 billion = in 15 years Turkey would buy/produce 300 new generation Fighter Jets + 7 TF-2000 class Destroyers + 16 ISTIF class Frigates + 14 AIP Submarines to modernize whole Airforce and Navy

and to produce 10.000+ BORA , SOM , ATMACA , KGK-ER and GEZGIN land/air/naval based Missiles/Glide Bombs to burn Israel+Greece+Egypt combined


----------



## Ich

@mods is there a possibility to add a "facepalm"-smiley?


----------



## Beny Karachun

MMM-E said:


> Israel can match with only weak Arab Countries who can not develop even Missile
> 
> its not 1990s , its 2020
> 
> in 1990s there were not any Turkish missile or weapon
> 
> but as of 2020 Turkey develops around 700 military projects ... the best in the region
> 
> Turkish Missile/Anti radiation Systems BORA , SOM , ATMACA , AKBABA , KGK-ER , KARGI also soon GEZGIN Cruise Missile and RAMJET powered supersonic Cruise Missile will be enough to destroy air bases , jet hangars , air defense systems , military and strategic targets in tiny Israel
> 
> Turkish PORSAV MANPADS , KORKUT 35mm SPAAG , 60kw LASER Weapon , KORAL and REDET Radar Electronic Warfare Systems , HISAR-A , HISAR-O , SIPER and GUMS Air Defense Systems , also S400 Air Defense Systems and 526 of ESSM air defense Missiles , and Turkish Airforce Fighter Jets , UCAVs armed with air to air missiles will protect Turkey against Cruise Missiles , UCAVs , Fighter Jets and Ballistic Missiles
> 
> 
> Turkey 82 million ... Israel 8 million and Israel is tiny Country with area of 22.072 km²
> if the US doesnt block Turkey then Israel never can stand one on one against the upcoming Turkish Armed Forces
> 
> 
> 
> ERDOGAN is not warlord , He spent $60 billion for humanitarian aid to muslim countries in the last 7 years
> 
> $60 billion = in 15 years Turkey would buy/produce 300 new generation Fighter Jets + 7 TF-2000 class Destroyers + 16 ISTIF class Frigates + 14 AIP Submarines to modernize whole Airforce and Navy
> 
> and to produce 10.000+ BORA , SOM , ATMACA , KGK-ER and GEZGIN land/air/naval based Missiles/Glide Bombs to burn Israel+Greece+Egypt combined


Your copy pasted list of weapons doesn't scare anyone lol


----------



## MMM-E

Beny Karachun said:


> Your copy pasted list of weapons doesn't scare anyone lol



Its my list , not copy pasted

and your tiny country Israel doesnt scare anyone lol ( even weak unarmed Hezbollah kicked Israel in 2006 )

problem is hyper power the US who protect tiny Israel


----------



## Beny Karachun

MMM-E said:


> Its my list , not copy pasted
> 
> and your tiny country Israel doesnt scare anyone lol
> 
> problem is hyper power the US who protect tiny Israel


If you write it each time and you don't copy paste it you should get a life. Well you should get one anyways.


----------



## MMM-E

Beny Karachun said:


> If you write it each time and you don't copy paste it you should get a life. Well you should get one anyways.



I have a life

nothing stolen from my life to write someting in a few minutes


----------



## Anas Ali

i just want to update that Egypt has Kh-31AD and Kh-29TE so not everything in the Egyptian arsenal is declared
24 Su-35 are on the Way with armaments
2 Italian Fremm _Classe Bergamini_ "Spartaco Schergat" and "Emilio Bianchi" are on the way with armaments
3 MEKO-A200 are being built in Germany and one in Egypt all will be finished in 2 years
96 Umkhonto-R missiles for Meko class
also F-16s and Perry class are getting modernization
spoiler alert Yuan class and Bastion will be bought don't worry
**
Turkish guy please don't copy past you words to me , no body cares

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## aziqbal

Nice now Egypt can open Rafah border without Israel permission to give water to Palestinians

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CHI RULES

aziqbal said:


> Nice now Egypt can open Rafah border without Israel permission to give water to Palestinians


The only time Egypt was a threat to Israel was in Anwar Saddat era, the Arabs have more or less joined hands with Israel now Palestinians shall suffer more especially in Ghaza or they should surrender as Wet bank (Fatah has done)
The Egypt or any other Arab nation so far cannot compete in terms of tech with Israel as even F16s in use by IAF are customized and more capable Israel themselves, their F35s are also reportedly customized and are bigger threat so far. Even with Mig35/Su35 the Egypt air force cannot challenge the IAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khanivore

CHI RULES said:


> The only time Egypt was a threat to Israel was in Anwar Saddat era, the Arabs have more or less joined hands with Israel now Palestinians shall suffer more especially in Ghaza or they should surrender as Wet bank (Fatah has done)
> The Egypt or any other Arab nation so far cannot compete in terms of tech with Israel as even F16s in use by IAF are customized and more capable Israel themselves, their F35s are also reportedly customized and are bigger threat so far. Even with Mig35/Su35 the Egypt air force cannot challenge the IAF.


It will be interesting to see if Russia allows Egypt to buy S-400 SAM system.


----------



## CHI RULES

Khanivore said:


> It will be interesting to see if Russia allows Egypt to buy S-400 SAM system.


The S400 is a real challenge but no SAM can solely challenge a superior air force.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

CHI RULES said:


> The only time Egypt was a threat to Israel was in Anwar Saddat era, the Arabs have more or less joined hands with Israel now Palestinians shall suffer more especially in Ghaza or they should surrender as Wet bank (Fatah has done)
> The Egypt or any other Arab nation so far cannot compete in terms of tech with Israel as even F16s in use by IAF are customized and more capable Israel themselves, their F35s are also reportedly customized and are bigger threat so far. Even with Mig35/Su35 the Egypt air force cannot challenge the IAF.


That is a myth buddy..in 1973 the gap in technology was much bigger..F4 phantom, Sky hawks, Mirage for IDF While only Mig-21 for Egypt.. It had no radar and could carry only 2 air to air missiles and stay about half an hour in the air .. still you know the outcome of that war..



ziaulislam said:


> Jf17 isnt an option for eygpt
> Need to focus on using it f16 better by trying to get the AIM120 or asking usa to allow third party BVRs
> 
> Next focusing on back bone aircraft that eygpt can manfactur and maintian at higher sortie rate(kinda like what we did first with mirage and than with jf17)
> 
> 
> Noone helped isreal in arab - isreal war
> Apparently they didnt need help..
> Taking sina from eygpt was down right embrassing in my opinion
> 
> Anyway this is no longer important as arab-israel are friends now


Why you "forgot" to say that Egypt took sinai back..is it too embarrassing..for your opinion..



Amun said:


> People like you are naive and some times disgusting ..... Israel is the US+ Europe combined .... and the only country that defeated Israel is Egypt .... but we went for peace ....but you as a Zionistic mouth .... just praising Israel for 67 war but forgot about 73 war when Egypt defeated Israel .
> 
> FYI .... Israel now has THAAD an r defense system that is owned and operated by US personnel on the Israeli soil . So stop talking about things you have no clue about.


They are sick..these guys want Arabs to start insulting Pakistan..they are what we call : provocateur..really sick people in their hearts..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ziaulislam

The SC said:


> That is a myth buddy..in 1973 the gap in technology was much bigger..F4 phantom, Sky hawks, Mirage for IDF While only Mig-21 for Egypt.. It had no radar and could carry only 2 air to air missiles and stay about half an hour in the air .. still you know the outcome of that war..
> 
> 
> Why you "forgot" to say that Egypt took sinai back..is it too embarrassing..for your opinion..
> 
> 
> They are sick..these guys want Arabs to start insulting Pakistan..they are what we call : provocateur..really sick people in their hearts..


In a surprise attack and than when shit hit the sky.. suddenly asking for cease fire and becoming a allied to same country...not to mention eygpt is 20x bigger than israel..
Taking back sinai was even a bigger embrassment


----------



## The SC

Baybars Han said:


> This thread is hilarious.. Egyptians who got ruled by Turks for centuries and whooped by Israel are trying to mock us [emoji23]


Who have Islamised and pacified Turks..then gave them power through the concepts of Islam to continue the khaliphate !?
Never bite the hand of whom has fed you..remember that everytime you tried you lost..


----------



## ziaulislam

Eygpt chickened out quickly..atleast previously it was an honurable defeat


----------



## CHI RULES

The SC said:


> That is a myth buddy..in 1973 the gap in technology was much bigger..F4 phantom, Sky hawks, Mirage for IDF While only Mig-21 for Egypt.. It had no radar and could carry only 2 air to air missiles and stay about half an hour in the air .. still you know the outcome of that war..
> 
> 
> Why you "forgot" to say that Egypt took sinai back..is it too embarrassing..for your opinion..
> 
> 
> They are sick..these guys want Arabs to start insulting Pakistan..they are what we call : provocateur..really sick people in their hearts..



Sir Sinai operation was just like a miracle however past can't be repeated now, at present do you honestly think that Mig35 or Su35 or even Rafael can out perform customized IAF F35, F15 and F16s. The skill level is and was of Israeli pilots superior to any Arab adversaries. Now is the game of tech, skills and passion/motivation in which IAF is superior. 
More over mindset of Arabs is not like past nor they have leadership.
Apart from that in the past you have posted many good write ups please upload any write up regarding JF17 blockIII of Pakistan if you can.


----------



## The SC

CHI RULES said:


> My dear friend neither you are me can change history, only Bar Lev Line operation was a success for Egypt. On other hand the I consider Palestine issue above Kashmir due to religious reasons. Past was past but now Egypt is getting tons of ammo and reason is obvious that Sisi is pro USA, getting funds from US allies from within Muslim world. What happened with Mursi and his supporters is not a hidden secret. You and me both may have difference of opinion even living in the same country.


Actually you are the one who is trying to change history with much ignorance..
Here is something to digest and think about..

*The October 1973 War, a radical turning-point in the course of Arab-Israeli conflict, has evoked interest by military leaders, strategists, research and study centers and media around the world. This is due to the fact that this war had had far-reaching repercussions and impact on the Middle East region, not only on the military and strategic level but also on the overall political and economic life of the world as a whole. Statements by contemporary witnesses to the war are the most truthful historical accounts, documenting facts and impartially and objectively assessing results of the war. Such testimonies should be particularly true, when they are made by major strategists and military experts around the world let alone those witnesses from the other side. After the lapse of a quarter a century, it might be beneficial to review these testimonies in order to learn lessons from the October 1973 War. 

Israeli Testimonies 

Reporting Golda Meir, Israeli Prime Minister during October War: 
The Egyptians crossed the canal and hit hard our forces in Sinai. The Syrians pushed deep into the Golan Heights. We incurred grave losses on both fronts. The agonizing question at that time was should we or should we not inform the nation of the truth about the bad situation?!. 
In writing on the Yom Kippur War (October war) - not as a military report- but as a close-by disaster or a horrible nightmare that I myself have suffered from and will continue to haunt me throughout my life. 

Reporting Moshe Dayan, Israeli Defense Minister during October War: 
The war has shown that we were no stronger than the Egyptians. The halo of supremacy and the political and military premise that Israel is stronger than the Arabs; that they would be defeated should they dare to start war did not hold true. It was theory that it would take them the whole night to erect bridges, which we could prevent, using our armored vehicles. But it turned out that it was not easy to prevent them. Our exercise to send tanks to the battle front was very costly. We have never expected that. 

(Press Conference, October 9, 1973) 
(Statements by Dayan, December 1973) 
The October War was an earthquake that hit Israel. What happened in this war has removed dust off our eyes, revealing to us what we could not see before. All this led to a change in the mentality of Israeli leaders. 

Reporting Aba Eban, Israeli Foreign Minister during October War: 
Many changes have taken place since October 6,1973. We should, therefore, not overestimate Israel military supremacy. On the contrary, there is now an overwhelming sense in Israel of the need to review national rhetoric. We have to keep away from hyperboles and be more realistic. (November 1973) 
Reporting Aharon Yarev, Former Director of Israeli Intelligence: 
Undoubtedly, the Arabs came out of the war victorious, while we, in terms of image and feeling, came out torn out and weak. When asked if he won the war, Sadat replied, "Look at what is going on in Israel after the war and you will know the answer to this question". 
(Symposium on October War, Jerusalem,September 16, 1974) 

Reporting Haim Hertzog, Former Head of the State of Israel: 
The October war ended up in a major shock to all Israelis. Moshe Dayan is no longer the same man before. Since then he has been bent on himself. He has always had the conviction that he would not and could not afford to attack. Even amidst Egyptian infiltration, Dayan did not admit his miscalculations. 
He turned into a sort of a Hamlet, torn out by suspicion, reluctance, and inability to take decision or impose his will. That was the beginning of fall for labour governments which has ruled Israel for 25 years until then. Similarly the war has caused conceptual changes in the mentality of Israeli leadership, who started looking for a new approach and a realistic policy of dealing with the problem through political solutions. 
(From the Memoirs of Haim Hertzog) 
Before October 6, we used to talk too much, this was one of our problems. While the Egyptians learned how to fight, we learned how to talk. They were patient and their statements were more realistic than ours. They were telling and announcing facts so fully that the external world seemed to trust their statements. 
(Comments by Hertzog, November 1973) 

Reporting Nahom Goldman , Former Head of Jewish Agency: 
One of the most significant results of October 1973 War was that it put an end to the myth of an invincible Israel and its progressive supremacy over the Arabs.This also cost Israel a high price; about $ 5 billion. It caused a radical change to the economic position of the Jewish Agency, which dropped from a state of boom experienced a year earlier (albeit not firmly grounded as it seemed) to an extremely deep, and ever more intensive and serious crisis. The most serious result was that which affected the psychological side. 
Gone was the Israelis' confidence in their sustained supremacy. Their internal morale was tremendously weakened, which is the most serious thing that can face a nation, particularly Israel. This weakness was embodied into two contradictory forms, which led to an extremely serious polarization of Israel. On the one hand, there were some people who began to question the future of Israel. On the other, increasing fanaticism and hard-line trends were visible, leading to what was called "Massada Complex". 
The citadel, where the Jews took refuge during the Jewish rebellion movement against the Roman Empire, but never surrendered and all died). 
Reporting "Whereto Israel" 

Reporting Israeli General Ishio Javitch: 
For Israel, the war ultimately ended without being able to break up Arab armies. We scored no victories. We could not back the Egyptian nor the Syrian army. Nor could we succeed in restoring the deterrent power to the Israeli army. If we assess achievements against targets, we will find out that the Arabs' victory was more decisive. I should admit that the Arabs have achieved a very large part of their objectives. They proved capable of surmounting the fear barrier; got into war and fought efficiently. They also proved capable of forcing their way into the Suez Canal barrier. To our great sorrow, they snatched the canal out of our grips with the force of arms. 
(Symposium on October War, Jerusalem, September 16, 1974) 

Reporting Amnon Kapelock, Israeli Military Commentator: 
The English proverb says, "The higher the rise the more severe is the fall". On October 6, Israel fell off the top of the tower of peace and tranquility it had built up for itself. 
The shock was as strong and impressive as prior illusions. It seemed as though the Israelis had waked up from a lengthy, sweet dream to see a long lists of self-evident truth, and indisputable principles, illusions and facts they had believed in for several years, shaken and sometimes shattered down by a new, unexpected fact, ununderstandable to most Israelis. 
From the perspective of a plain Israeli, the October War can have more than one name such as; war of recovery from a hangover , collapse of legends , end of illusions , a death of sacred heifers . 
Following prior wars, prestigious military parades were often conducted in the Independence Day, where the public viewed war booty captured from the enemy. On the contrary, this time a large exhibition was made in Cairo, two months after the war, where the public viewed tanks, guns, military vehicles and many Israeli weapons captured from the enemy during the war. 
On prior occasions, soldiers returned home in a flurry of happiness and pride. However, this time, returning soldiers were gripped with sadness and consternation. Many had to frequent the psychiatric section of the Army's Medical Department, for treatment from "combat shock". 
"Israel: End of a Myth" 

Reporting Zaev Schev, Israeli Military Commentator: 
 This is the first war for the Israeli army, where many soldiers suffering combat shock and needing psychiatric treatment were treated. Some of them forgot their own names and had to refer to hospitals. 
Israel was stunned by the Arabs' success in waging a surprise war on Yum Kippur and scoring military successes. This war has proved that Israel has to reassess the Arab warrior. This time, Israel has paid a very high price. 
The October War has shaken Israel from top to bottom. Instead of overconfidence, suspicions emerged and questions surfaced to the top; should we live for ever on our own devastation? Could we possible stand any other wars?! "The October Earthquake: Yum Kippur War" 

Reporting Israeli Professor Shimon Shamir: 
I can list for the Arabs five important achievements: 
First: They managed to affect a change in the US political strategy that was unfavour to Israel. 
Second: They succeeded in making the military option happen, thus imposing such efforts on Israel that overburdened its resources and economy. 
Third: They managed to achieve a high level of Arab cooperation in both the military and economic fields, particularly as they restored to the oil weapon in October. 
Fourth: Egypt could regain the power of free maneuvering among major powers, which it lost ten years ago. 
Fifth: The Arabs could change their own image; freeing themselves from the 1967 shock, and becoming more capable of hard work. (Symposium on October War, Jerusalem, September 16,1974) 
Reporting Yussi Belin, Member of the Knesset and Labour Party Leader: 
The tension that prevailed in the Labor Party in 1973 had crippled the Party, making it unable to take a decision to enter into peace negotiations with the Arabs. This led to the failure of Junnar Jaring's mission of mediation between Egypt and Israel. The result was the outbreak of the Yum Kippur War (October) the end of tenure by the Lbour Party and consequently a Right-Left equivalence of power, which has until now characterized Israel's political system. Unless an independent leader will have emerged in Israel up to May 4, 1999 ( the date set for declaring a Palestinian State), it would be difficult to prevent the coming disaster from taking place ( following the October 1973 and Intifada 1987 disasters). 


Testimonies by International Experts 

Reporting American military historian Trevor Dubuoy, Chairman, Hero Foundation for Scientific Assessment of Historical Battles: 
As a result of honorable fighting waged by both Egyptian and Syrian armies, the Arabs restored their own pride and self-confidence, which led to the reinforcement of Arab influence on the international arena in general. Strategically and politically speaking, there is no doubt that Egypt has won the war. 
With the professional planning and performance whereby the crossing process was accomplished, no other army in the world could have done better. This precise work on the part of the general staff, particularly the element of surprise already achieved, resulted in remarkable success in crossing the Suez Canal on a wide front. 
The Israel Intelligence categorically failed, as military intelligence activity concentrated on antagonist capabilities, being out of reckoning. Miscalculation of Arab capabilities gave rise to misconceptions of Arab intentions. 
On the other hand, greater credit should be given to Arab security and confidentiality, whereby facts were adequately screened to re-affirm prior Israeli misconceptions. 
While the Egyptians waged maritime war essentially through a strategic approach, the Israeli waged it through a tactical one. The Egyptian had imposed a successful siege on shipping traffic to Ilat sea-port by closing down Bab al-Mandab Strait. Their Mediterranean siege seemed to prevent neutral and Israeli ships from approaching the Israeli coast. On the southern front, Israeli attempts to destroy Egyptian air bases in the Nile Delta categorically failed thanks to the effective Egyptian air defense. 
The Israeli also decided to attempt seizure of the city of Suez. Although their tanks infiltrated into the heart of the city, yet resistance was so severe that they had pull back after being inflicted with heavy losses. 
(International Symposium on October War, Cairo, October 27-31, 1975) 

Reporting British military historian Edger O'Balance: 
For Israel, the October War has caused an "all-out" change in strategy. It was forcefully ejected from an offensive to a defensive position. Since its inception, Israel has adopted an offensive military position. The Israeli general staff have never cared to contemplate a defensive position. 
The Israeli soldier has realized that defense is now vital for his own survival. Conventional defense, which Israel had, for long before the war, vaingloriously looked upon, became acceptable as a military necessity for the protection of Israeli borders. 
After the marvelous military operations achieved by the old Islamic conquests and the Crusades, the prestige of the Arab soldier has continually diminished in western eyes, due to varying reasons beyond his control. In this context, Israel has intensified its publicity, until it was surprised in the October 1973 War with Arab soldiers shattering their fetters, defeating Israelis, capturing hundreds of them, downing hundreds of their craft, destroying hundreds of their tanks. In a nutshell, Arab soldiers shattered the myth of invincible Israeli supremacy. What holds true for the Arabs in Napoleon's saying, "The ratio of marble to military equipment is three to one" 

Reporting General Varar Huckly, Combat Development Director, British Army: 
The lessons learned from October War relate to personnel and their capabilities more than the machinery they operate. The impressive achievement made by the Egyptians is the genius and skills of leaders and officers who were trained and waged such an offensive that came as a total surprise to the other party, albeit effected within its sight. As a complement, the soldiers demonstrated such high morale and audacity that would have been, in the past, impossible. 

Reporting French General Albert Merglain: 
All military experts and political officials were confident that Arabs would never succeed in taking the Israeli army by surprise. Contrary to what happened in October War, justifying evidence were many and varied. First, there was extreme confidence in Israeli intelligence services, which were said to be some of the best in the world, particularly as it was known to all that the American special agencies were closely related to them. 
US reconnaissance planes and satellites could shoot all the depth of Arab rear area. Such favourable conditions for monitoring antagonist fronts combined could hardly exist. Therefore, the element of surprise was excluded, particularly, as the man-made barrier of the Suez Canal protects the Israeli front line and allows easy and effective resistance. The Arab surprise came at 2 p.m. on October 6, 1973. Contrary to negative assertions by all politicians, military experts, pressmen and specialists everywhere, the unexpected took place. 

Reporting French writer Jean-Claud Jipoux: 
At 10.06 a.m. December 1, 1973, David Ben Gurion passed away at Ted Hushomir Hospital nearly Tel-Aviv. Before he died, he said nothing, but he had seen every thing. Fate could have spared that sick man, who was hit by a brain hemorrhage on November 18, 1973, of those lost eight weeks of his lifetime. However, so cruel was fate. It was the awakening of the first Israeli Prime Minister during his last days that made him see a whole world collapse, a world that was his own. Amidst his Nagal settlement, he could see Israel falling apart within a few days as a result of an earthquake more brutal than a fourth war. He kept monitoring Israel's dramatic decline, as it was falling this time from a lofty height where it had reassuringly settled down to a bottomless pit of futility. 
Did Egyptian president Anwar el-Sadat conceive, as he sent out his tanks and soldiers to cross the Suez Canal on October 6, that he was releasing an overwhelming, horrible power that could change such world?! Nothing, from Europe to America, from Africa to Asia remained the same since the Yum kippur War. Something even deeper has turned upside down in the relationship that existed between the industrialized world and its old colonies. Painful Days in Israel 

Reporting British Journalist David Hurst: 
The October War was an earthquake. For the first time in the history of Zionism, the Arabs tried and succeeded in imposing by the force of arm a fait accompli. 
The set-back was not merely military, but it also affected all psychological, diplomatic and economic elements making up the power and vitality of a nation. The Israelis paid a high price for merely maintaining a state of equivalence with their attackers. Within three weeks, they lost, according to official figures, 2,523 personnel; a loss, which, in proportionate terms is two and half times US loss in the Vietnam war over ten years. Following prior Israeli- Arab wars, a deluge of high-quality paper, pictorial books were published to commemorate victory. But this time, the first book published in Israel was entitled Al Mihdal (Negligence). In 1967, Israeli generals lectured their admiring audience on their various expeditions. However, as soon as the October War started they started exchanging accusations and the severest insults both on local and world media. Bereaved mothers and widows later accosted Moshe Dayan, the fallen deity with shouts branding him cut-throat. Prior wars were followed by impressive military parades marking the Independence Day, but this time, nothing of this sort was made. Conversely, the Israelis soon came to know that a large exhibition of booties was opened in Cairo. For the first time, the Israelis saw on Arab televisions the shameful sight of their prisons of war with their drooping heads. 


The Gun and Olive Branch 

World Media and Press Reports *

*As the Egyptian army crossed the Suez Canal, cutting through the Bar lev-line, the October war changed the course of history both for Egypt and the entire Middle East. 

(Daily Telegraph October 7, 1973) 
The image of the Arab fighter in the aftermath of 1967 War as presented by world press was totally negative, giving the impression that a successful military confrontation on the part of the Arab fighter was impossible due to Israel's military strength. 
Accordingly, one can understand the extent of change occurring after the Arab fighter has proved his presence and capabilities and how the world press has conveyed such change to world public opinion. 

(The Times, October 7, 1973) 
The Egyptians and Syrians are demonstrating high efficiency, organization and courage. The Arabs have scored a psychological victory that will have its psychological impact. The retention by the Egyptian of the east bank of the canal is a tremendous, unprecedented victory, whereby Israeli illusions that the Arabs were unfit for war have been shattered. 

( Washington Post, October 10, 1973 ) 
Last week was one of chastisement and torture for Israel. Obviously, Arab armies are fighting with strength, courage and determination. 
The Israelis were grouped with sadness and depression as they found out that the war cost them heavily and that the Egyptians and Syrians were not, as they had been told, unable to fight. 

(Financial Times, October 11, 1973) 
Obviously, the Arabs are fighting with unparalleled valour. Definitely, their fierce fighting had a considerable role in their victories. At the same time, the Israelis were generally afflicted by a feeling of depression upon their agonizing discovery -which cost them a lot- that the Egyptians and Syrians were not, in reality, helpless soldiers. There were indications that the Israelis were retreating all through in front of the progressing Egyptian and Syrian faces. 

( The Times, October 11, 1973) 
It was quite clear that the Israelis had lost initiative in this war. This was admitted by their leaders, including General Shlomo Jonin, commander of southern front in Sinai, who said, this is the most difficult war fought by Israel since its inception in 1948" 

(Sun, October 12, 1973) 
The secure borders theory adopted for expansionist purposes by Israel since its inception up till now has been totally shattered. Israel military mentality must change in the light of October War. This time a psychological myth has been shattered. Israel should, from now on, give up the notion that its security can be realized by merely occupying land. 

( Daily Telegraph, October 12, 1973) 
This war has eliminated the feeling of humiliation for the Arab and injured Israel's pride 

(Daily Mail, October 12, 1973) 
The Egyptian and Syrian troops caught the Israeli leadership stark naked. It was only after three days that the Israeli leadership could mobilize adequate reserve troop to address the situation. The Israeli public opinion was sleeping on the conviction that its intelligence services were the most efficient, its army the strongest. Now the public opinion in Israel wants to know what happened and why. The question circulated by everybody in Tel-Aviv now is why the Israeli leadership had not been aware before hand of Egypt and Syria's plans? 

(United Press Agency correspondent from Tel-Aviv, October 12, 1973) 
The October War has shattered the security borders theory as understood by Tel-Aviv rulers. The war has proved that Israel's security cannot be guaranteed by tanks and missiles but rather by a peaceful, equitable settlement agreed by the Arab states. 

(L'Humanite, October 17, 1973) 
The Arabs are waging an equitable struggle. The Arabs are fighting in defense of their rights. If one fights in defense of his land against an aggressor, he is waging a war of liberation. But to fight in order to continue to occupy others' land is blatant aggression. 

(Zeitung of German Democratic Republic, October 19, 1973) 
Egypt has caught up with and even outstripped Israel in the field of missiles and electronics. 

(The Observer, October 20, 1973) 
The Israelis have faced a foe that was far ahead of it in everything, prepared for an extended war of attrition. Israel has at the same time faced a foe with better training and more skilled leadership. 

(Associated Press, October 20, 1973) 
Today, a feeling of sadness and depression prevails in Israel. The number of prisoners of war returning from Egypt was more than expected. This means that many lost their lives. 

(Jewish Chronicle, Britain, November 23, 1973) 
Israeli soldiers fled breathless from the Bar-lev line, with soiled bodies and pale faces. Flocks of them fled the hell opened against them by the sweeping Egyptian onslaught. 

(Anna Bella (Italy) October 30,1973 ) 
Before the October War, the country was pervaded by wrong feelings; the feeling of our hawks of overwhelming military supremacy. Such conviction has led them into a military reassurance purporting that: "We'll cut them into pieces, should they dare to snap a finger at us. 

(Al Hamishmar, Israeli Newspaper, October 29, 1973) 
Al Ferdan east of the Suez Canal was the first site captured by the Egyptian troops. Then, the Egyptian scored their greatest victories, restoring their land since the first day. Their faces showed signs of pride and victory along the Bar-Lev line, which fell apart in front of them. Thus irreversibly gone was the Israeli Bar-Lev line. 

(The Times, October 31, 1973) 
The October War has brought about a concept, apparently unknown to us before; the war-stressed, i.e. those who suffer psychological shock, now dispersed at hospitals and convalescence houses, being treated from the impact of ferocious war. For the first time in their lifetime, Israeli soldier has known the experience of siege and isolation during the fight, the disgrace of capture and fear of ammunition running out. 

(Haarts, November 2, 1973) 
General Yshac Rabin announced that his country had military plans to face all probabilities, including the occupation of the North Pole. But it seems that the sweeping Egyptian onslaught at mid-day October 6, 1973, had not been among Israeli probabilities. They, therefore, paid heavily for it. 

(Der Spiegel, (German Magazine), November 5, 1973) 
Up to the date of cease-fire on the Sinai front we had not caused injury to the Egyptian army. Definitely, even failing the cease-fire, we would not be able to stop or destroy the Egyptian army. Thus, it can be said that during our fourth war with the Arab, we have realized nothing. 

(Haarts, November 18, 1973) 
 The Egyptian navy during the October War outstripped the Israeli navy, particularly in the field of missiles. 

(Defense Nationale )
(French Magazine), November 8, 1973) *
*The negligence committed in the Yum Kippur War led to the rise of a protest movement led by an Ishiknazi citizen, calling for investigating causes of the defeat of Israeli army in the war. These investigations led to the fall of officials responsible for such negligence. Following the assassination of former premier Yshaac Rabin, a new movement called Peace Generation emerged. This new movement led by Tal Zilberstein calls for the continuation of the peace process with Palestinians. *
*Both movements are in agreement on the prediction that a revolution, which will erupt from the heart of Israel street, is in the way. *
*
(Maaref, Israeli Newspaper, September 20, 1998) 
The alarm risen sounded at 1.50 p.m. October 6, 1973, in its own connotation, was more than a mere alarm cautioning Israeli citizens to come down to underground shelters. It was rather the outcry reiterated upon burial of the dead. At that time the deceased was the first Israeli republic. When the war was over, the count was restarted and a new history began. After a quarter century from the rise of the State of Israel the pillars and underpinnings of old Israel were turned into a wreckage stranded on road side. *

http://www.sis.gov.eg/newvr/october/english/4.htm

Egyptians know better who is best for them.. they have rebelled against Morsi and have elected Sissi.. you can google the elections for your knowledge..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alithemoor1

MMM-E said:


> Egypt is nothing ... everybody will see it in a war as like 1968
> 
> Egypt has no defense Industry .... Egypt has no even its own IFF System , Tactical Datalink , National mission computer , software and source codes
> 
> so all those American-Russian-French-German-Italian Weapons wont work in one network centric warfare concept
> 
> 
> Israel and Turkey are real military powers in the region ...... SISI can dream with those toys


Why are you obsessed with Egypt?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

CHI RULES said:


> Sir Sinai operation was just like a miracle however past can't be repeated now, at present do you honestly think that Mig35 or Su35 or even Rafael can out perform customized IAF F35, F15 and F16s. The skill level is and was of Israeli pilots superior to any Arab adversaries. Now is the game of tech, skills and passion/motivation in which IAF is superior.
> More over mindset of Arabs is not like past nor they have leadership.
> Apart from that in the past you have posted many good write ups please upload any write up regarding JF17 blockIII of Pakistan if you can.


That game of tech was already thwarted in 1973..and today the gap in the air force is much closer than what it was in 1973.. by the way that was a miracle made by Egyptians' planning..and execution.. 
How do you know Arab mindset..they need to fight the US or else they are no good..show me anyone capable of fighting the US today including China and Russia ..conventionally speaking..
You are completely wrong in your assessment about Usraelis level of motivation to fight Arab armies..I know you are measuring that against a few armed Palestinians to suit your thinking ..

I did post about it.. but there no news now..


----------



## The SC

ziaulislam said:


> In a surprise attack and than when shit hit the sky.. suddenly asking for cease fire and becoming a allied to same country...not to mention eygpt is 20x bigger than israel..
> Taking back sinai was even a bigger embrassment


Read post #180 and stop crying ..



Turan09 said:


> 1) I don't believe that ''defence nations'' the aggressive army will always win the war. As an example you can look at to Nazi Germany... Hitler's army easly destroyed the French army who choose to defend. While they lost the war against a real aggressive nation AKA, Soviet Union... If you want to win the war, you need to have an aggressive army.
> 2) Israelis are not ''arabs'' they might have some arabic words in their own language but just call some Israelis as ''Arabs'' and they will see it as an insult. They hate arabs... They want to expand to arabic lands after all... promised land...
> 3) You can't win a war against Israel only with ballistic missiles, IAF will just come in and take care of all of your armies. After air domination, all of this war will be just formality. The result of the war will be certain.


No worries..Egypt has both a defensive as well as an offensive army now..it is clear to see..



Super Falcon said:


> Saudos preparing their dog to fight their dirty war against turks


Egypt is the heart of the Arab world's 500 million population..they are all its dogs if it is threatened by anyone.. mind you..


----------



## CHI RULES

The SC said:


> That game of tech was already thwarted in 1973..and today the gap in the air force is much closer than what it was in 1973.. by the way that was a miracle made by Egyptians' planning..and execution..
> How do you know Arab mindset..they need to fight the US or else they are no good..show me anyone capable of fighting the US today including China and Russia ..conventionally speaking..
> You are completely wrong in your assessment about Usraelis level of motivation to fight Arab armies..I know you are measuring that against a few armed Palestinians to suit your thinking ..
> 
> I did post about it.. but there no news now..


Egypt now at least in SiSi era apparently has no issue with Israel. 
On tech side at least how you compare F35 with 4.5th gen Russian or few French jets. On other hand please elaborate tech and skill levels. I shall be grateful to you.
There are some links given blow for you reading.
https://www.aljazeera.com/indepth/f...ns-highest-level-history-161107083926863.html
https://www.haaretz.com/middle-east...chip-at-leader-s-iron-hold-on-power-1.7914712
https://www.jpost.com/middle-east/e...on-with-israel-at-unprecedented-levels-576339

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Turan09

The SC said:


> Read post #180 and stop crying ..
> 
> 
> No worries..Egypt has both a defensive as well as an offensive army now..it is clear to see..


I agree... It is so clear to see...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250944809872904192

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

ziaulislam said:


> Lets face it sir..we saw what eygpy can do in israel -arab ward
> 
> Eygpt outnumber isreal 10:1 ...


A fallacy again.. Egypt fought wit an army of 100 000 men in 1973..Usrael mobilised much more.. If you count Syria it was about the same, maybe 80 000..Look up how many Usrael could mobilise..



CHI RULES said:


> Egypt now at least in SiSi era apparently has no issue with Israel.
> On tech side at least how you compare F35 with 4.5th gen Russian or few French jets. On other hand please elaborate tech and skill levels. I shall be grateful to you.
> There are some links given blow for you reading.
> https://www.aljazeera.com/indepth/f...ns-highest-level-history-161107083926863.html
> https://www.haaretz.com/middle-east...chip-at-leader-s-iron-hold-on-power-1.7914712
> https://www.jpost.com/middle-east/e...on-with-israel-at-unprecedented-levels-576339


Rafale is almost 5th generation..it is a 4+++ as well as SU-35..Mig-35 is 4++ as well as F-16 Block-52..all of them are coming in bigger numbers soon.. Maybe no more F-16s but more of the others for sure..plus the SU-57 after the SU-35..no doubt about it..
There is a thread I have posted about the electronic warfare in 1973..where Egypt was on par with Usrael and even surprised it with some tech..!!
As for your links..the only cooperation is in Sinai.. after many guys were caught coming from Usrael with weapons and drugs..So Usrael had to cooperate to stop them..otherwise there is no other exchange in the defence industry..
Commerce just started and limited to Usraeli natural gas being sold to Egypt to be transformed and sold to Europe..that is the truth and that is about it..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aziqbal

No give credit where its due yes Egypt did fight well in 1973 and yes it took 6km of Sinai, then the rest back through a piece agreement

The Egyptian Sagger ATGM teams were very well trained and determined

They are the unsung heroes of 1973, because after Egypt entered the Sinai the Israeli heavy amour which planned a thrust was stopped in its tracks by these small Sagger teams, very capable guys on foot took on Israeli tanks with those wire guided sagger anti tank missiles devastated the Israeli tank columns hitting the first then the last and then picking the ones off one by one

I know my wars and I have studied 1973 in detail and theres no denying Egyptian determination, the Egyptian soldier was strong and had faith no doubt about it

my only regret is why did Egypt after this victory become a slave nation, that kind of makes me make such comments, its like me winning a fight and then the loser decided to make the rules? makes zero sense never has done

Egypt since 1973 has become a lacky state total useless and totally spineless when it comes to Israelis

on the other hand Syria until pre-2011 who lost to Israel in 1973 has kept fighting Israel and still is fighting Israel in some capacity

Egypt on the other hand welcomes Israelis tourists in Sinai with gold cups and plates, shameful really

all this military hardware and cant even open Rafah border

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

The SC said:


> That is a myth buddy..in 1973 the gap in technology was much bigger..F4 phantom, Sky hawks, Mirage for IDF While only Mig-21 for Egypt.. It had no radar and could carry only 2 air to air missiles and stay about half an hour in the air .. still you know the outcome of that war..
> 
> 
> Why you "forgot" to say that Egypt took sinai back..is it too embarrassing..for your opinion..
> 
> 
> They are sick..these guys want Arabs to start insulting Pakistan..they are what we call : provocateur..really sick people in their hearts..


Even if you have radar missiles or anything els which you think is far advance than 71 believe me they will jam everything up. There is a reason why Egypt is not helping Palis cuz they are afraid of Israel and its daddy uncle sam.
They are far advance in tech and intelligence what egypt have population, which doesnt matter at time of war.
egypt turkey sud join hands together to look strong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tumba

Even bigger zoo than India n Air Force... haha


----------



## Amun

aziqbal said:


> No give credit where its due yes Egypt did fight well in 1973 and yes it took 6km of Sinai, then the rest back through a piece agreement
> 
> The Egyptian Sagger ATGM teams were very well trained and determined
> 
> They are the unsung heroes of 1973, because after Egypt entered the Sinai the Israeli heavy amour which planned a thrust was stopped in its tracks by these small Sagger teams, very capable guys on foot took on Israeli tanks with those wire guided sagger anti tank missiles devastated the Israeli tank columns hitting the first then the last and then picking the ones off one by one
> 
> I know my wars and I have studied 1973 in detail and theres no denying Egyptian determination, the Egyptian soldier was strong and had faith no doubt about it
> 
> my only regret is why did Egypt after this victory become a slave nation, that kind of makes me make such comments, its like me winning a fight and then the loser decided to make the rules? makes zero sense never has done
> 
> Egypt since 1973 has become a lacky state total useless and totally spineless when it comes to Israelis
> 
> on the other hand Syria until pre-2011 who lost to Israel in 1973 has kept fighting Israel and still is fighting Israel in some capacity
> 
> Egypt on the other hand welcomes Israelis tourists in Sinai with gold cups and plates, shameful really
> 
> all this military hardware and cant even open Rafah border



All of your loooong talk to just to mention Gaza boarders.....
you may have read some books ..... but you don’t really know .....

SINAI is our land and we have got it back ..... as for Syria ( my beloved) Syria now occupied by Israel, Turkey, Russia and Iran ...... what have you did to Syria .....ABSOLUTELY NOTHING....and god forbid ...if Egypt was that occupied country..... you would do nothing as well .....
Just big mouths....keyboard warriors ..... will watch us die while you eating snacks on your bedrooms.... and encouraging Turks to occupy our land instead of Israel...... just like what you are doing now for Syria .

Rafah boarders are opened from 5 years ago and more.... and never closed permanently..... the issue is that on the Palestinian part of the boarders there was a fighting and killing between Hamas and Fath .... and there was international observers on the boarders.... all international and Palestinian authority employees have ran to the Egyptian side and closed the Rafah gate .... then it was closed to reach to a new arrangements with Hamas that controlled Gaza from that time till now .... the it is opened ....

but you people seeking to lie and repeating your lies for Ideological reasons ( Takia) to show the opposite of what you feel ..... just hypocrite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yaseen1

this is best time for buying russian weapons as u.s is not in a position of imposing sanctions due to corona outbreak


----------



## The SC

Sheikh Rauf said:


> Even if you have radar missiles or anything els which you think is far advance than 71 believe me they will jam everything up. There is a reason why Egypt is not helping Palis cuz they are afraid of Israel and its daddy uncle sam.
> They are far advance in tech and intelligence what egypt have population, which doesnt matter at time of war.
> egypt turkey sud join hands together to look strong.


You are a funny boy..don't know if trolling or pure ignorance of what is going on in the real world..First we are talking about 73 not 71..second here is your answer about EW and jamming:
*Exclusive: How Egypt Waged an EW Campaign against Israel*

28/11/2019
https://www.israeldefense.co.il/en/node/41108

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CHI RULES

The SC said:


> A fallacy again.. Egypt fought wit an army of 100 000 men in 1973..Usrael mobilised much more.. If you count Syria it was about the same, maybe 80 000..Look up how many Usrael could mobilise..
> 
> 
> Rafale is almost 5th generation..it is a 4+++ as well as SU-35..Mig-35 is 4++ as well as F-16 Block-52..all of them are coming in bigger numbers soon.. Maybe no more F-16s but more of the others for sure..plus the SU-57 after the SU-35..no doubt about it..
> There is a thread I have posted about the electronic warfare in 1973..where Egypt was on par with Usrael and even surprised it with some tech..!!
> As for your links..the only cooperation is in Sinai.. after many guys were caught coming from Usrael with weapons and drugs..So Usrael had to cooperate to stop them..otherwise there is no other exchange in the defence industry..
> Commerce just started and limited to Usraeli natural gas being sold to Egypt to be transformed and sold to Europe..that is the truth and that is about it..



Sir reportedly Chinese have shown their dissatisfaction in some areas on Su-35 acquired by them, not a tech guy so can't comment more. On other side as per Mig 35 they have Russian AESA yet Russia is struggling with the tech.
The SU30 in use of Indians during recent past encounter were unable to lock the Pak jets including F16/JF17 and even their radars/telecom system was easily jammed by the Pak EW assets. On other hand it was admitted by Indians that Russian AAMs were not having actual range as given by Russians. The Russian tech is prone to jamming. More or less Russian SAM systems provided to Syria many times have struggled against Western tech.

The Rafael is no doubt 4.5 th Gen yet is not at par with 5th gen tech i.e F35 of Israel further Israel has classified upgrades on F15 and F16. 
To be honest as a lay man I feel as per capabilities that Rafael being inducted in Indian Air Force have clear edge on PAF assets which shall be available to tackle them i.e F16 block 52 or JF17 block-iii. The reason is due to superior defensive capabilities of Rafael it may successfully dodge PL15 at long ranges as well as the AIM 120-C5 .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*What about EGYPTIAN AIRFORCE *


1 ) Egyptian Airforce doesnt have MIG-35 ....
Egyptin Airforce buys 50 MIG-29M2s armed with 80km RVV-AE air to air missile
and Egyptian MIG-29M2s armed with KH-31 anti ship missiles



2 ) Egyptian Airforce doesnt have SU-35 ... The US blocked Egypt to buy SU-35 from Russia


3 ) Egypt has 24 RAFALE armed with 60km MICA air to air missiles
Egypt can not buy SCALP Cruise Missiles for RAFALE Fighter Jets


4 ) Egyptian Airforce has 82 F-16 block15/32 ( outdated )
Egyptian Airforce has 130 F-16 block40 ( without Link 16 and AIM-120 BVR air to air missile )
Egyptian Airforce has only 20 F-16 block52 ( without AIM-120 BVR air to air missile )

btw Egyptian F-16s dont have land attack Cruise Missile ..... only 50 HARPOON anti ship missiles



Turkish and Israeli Airforces easly can match with Egyptian F-16s , MIG-29M2s and RAFALEs in BVR combat
even Turkish Airforce trained Pakistani Airforce for BVR combat


Egyptian Airforce has no large scale operation capability , network centric warfare capability and cooperative engagement capability


Turkish Airforce is one of the best in the world with large scale operation capability , network centric warfare capability and cooperative engagement capability and superior NATO technologies

-- 192 F-16C/D block50M/52 Fighter Jets with AN/APG-68(V)9 Radar and Link-16 datalink
-- 120 km AIM-120C7 networked air to air missile
-- Boeing E-7T AEWCs with 600km Radar
-- KEMENT national tactical data link
-- 280 km SOM network enabled Cruise Missile ... ( land attack/anti ship capabilities )
-- 7 Boeing KC-135 air refueling Tankers ... ( Egyptian Airforce has no air refueling Tankers )
-- 4 HAVASOJ stand off Jammer Aircrafts by 2023 ..... ( only Israel and Turkey in the region )
-- Turkey develops GaN based AESA Radar by 2022-2023 to modernize F-16s

btw Turkey is a global partner of F-35 program and Turkey plan to buy 100 F-35A
but The US blocked F-35 deliveries to Turkey after buying S400 air defense system from Russia ... still problem not solved

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

CHI RULES said:


> Sir reportedly Chinese have shown their dissatisfaction in some areas on Su-35 acquired by them, not a tech guy so can't comment more. On other side as per Mig 35 they have Russian AESA yet Russia is struggling with the tech.
> The SU30 in use of Indians during recent past encounter were unable to lock the Pak jets including F16/JF17 and even their radars/telecom system was easily jammed by the Pak EW assets. On other hand it was admitted by Indians that Russian AAMs were not having actual range as given by Russians. The Russian tech is prone to jamming. More or less Russian SAM systems provided to Syria many times have struggled against Western tech.
> 
> The Rafael is no doubt 4.5 th Gen yet is not at par with 5th gen tech i.e F35 of Israel further Israel has classified upgrades on F15 and F16.
> To be honest as a lay man I feel as per capabilities that Rafael being inducted in Indian Air Force have clear edge on PAF assets which shall be available to tackle them i.e F16 block 52 or JF17 block-iii. The reason is due to superior defensive capabilities of Rafael it may successfully dodge PL15 at long ranges as well as the AIM 120-C5 .


Why did China buy it in the first place.. I believe that the negotiations took a long time as well as testing the SU-35.. so I don't really believe such reports.. 
India is a different case as it tried to integrate Western and Usraeli tech on its warplanes..and it apparently did not work well for them.. so they only have themselves to blame..
Listen friend..in 1973 Usrael had the latest US EW and could not Jam the Egyptian Mig-21 nor the SAMs..let alone today..

What spooked the USS Donald Cook so much in the Black Sea?
https://www.voltairenet.org/article185860.htmlhttps://www.voltairenet.org/article185860.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

The SC said:


> You are a funny boy..don't know if trolling or pure ignorance of what is going on in the real world..First we are talking about 73 not 71..second here is your answer about EW and jamming:
> *Exclusive: How Egypt Waged an EW Campaign against Israel*
> 
> 28/11/2019
> https://www.israeldefense.co.il/en/node/41108


it doesnt matter its 71 or 73 fact of the matter you cant do nothing about israel. you whole army is not protecting people from external threat its just to use army funds to keep your sharmota city alive for alite.
hand shake with turkey make them strong you will get stronger.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Sheikh Rauf said:


> it doesnt matter its 71 or 73 fact of the matter you cant do nothing about israel. you whole army is not protecting people from external threat its just to use army funds to keep your sharmota city alive for alite.
> hand shake with turkey make them strong you will get stronger.


Are you living on this planet..or just a little bit sick..

*Israeli deputy premier begins rare Qatar visit*

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...begins-rare-qatar-visit-idUSL2975296720070129
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...begins-rare-qatar-visit-idUSL2975296720070129
And this is you same friend:

*Shimon Peres: Qatar and Turkey must be punished for supporting terror*

https://www.jpost.com/Middle-East/S...must-be-punished-for-supporting-terror-374752

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

The SC said:


> Are you living on this planet..or just a little bit sick..
> 
> *Israeli deputy premier begins rare Qatar visit*
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...begins-rare-qatar-visit-idUSL2975296720070129
> And this is you same friend:
> 
> *Shimon Peres: Qatar and Turkey must be punished for supporting terror*
> 
> https://www.jpost.com/Middle-East/S...must-be-punished-for-supporting-terror-374752





The SC said:


> Are you living on this planet..or just a little bit sick..
> 
> *Israeli deputy premier begins rare Qatar visit*
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...begins-rare-qatar-visit-idUSL2975296720070129
> And this is you same friend:
> 
> *Shimon Peres: Qatar and Turkey must be punished for supporting terror*
> 
> https://www.jpost.com/Middle-East/S...must-be-punished-for-supporting-terror-374752


It happens when you have no idea what to talk from jumping one topic to another..
I feel you bro..


----------



## The SC

Sheikh Rauf said:


> It happens when you have no idea what to talk from jumping one topic to another..
> I feel you bro..


Just answered you..It is always better to start with oneself..before asking others..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

The SC said:


> Just answered you..It is always better to start with oneself..before asking others..


.
i dont yumble rumble for no reason, your answer satisfied you but its not worth my time


----------



## The SC

Sheikh Rauf said:


> .
> i dont yumble rumble for no reason, your answer satisfied you but its not worth my time


Since you got nothing to say anymore..don't feel hurt.. just do not answer..


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

The SC said:


> Since you got nothing to say anymore..don't feel hurt.. just do not answer..


like it said its not worth with someone whos brain dead.. adios!


----------



## The SC

Sheikh Rauf said:


> like it said its not worth with someone whos brain dead.. adios!


Keep talking to a mirror..


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

The SC said:


> Keep talking to a mirror..


thats what people do in canada lol.


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

The SC said:


> Read post #180 and stop crying ..
> 
> 
> No worries..Egypt has both a defensive as well as an offensive army now..it is clear to see..
> 
> 
> Egypt is the heart of the Arab world's 500 million population..they are all its dogs if it is threatened by anyone.. mind you..


Do you want erase arab israel history?
Common!..
Everyone knows how the 1967 war & 1973 war ended...we are talking about combine effort by 6 arab countries outnumbering israelis by 20:1 ..but the problem was arabs were never trained...they were out of war for 4 centuries being looked after by the turks...
50 years later look whats happening in palestine..arabs cant master enougj strength to get to 1967 boarders..


----------



## The SC

ziaulislam said:


> Do you want erase arab israel history?
> Common!..
> Everyone knows how the 1967 war & 1973 war ended...we are talking about combine effort by 6 arab countries outnumbering israelis by 20:1 ..but the problem was arabs were never trained...they were out of war for 4 centuries being looked after by the turks...
> 50 years later look whats happening in palestine..arabs cant master enougj strength to get to 1967 boarders..


Are you trolling..

Just go back to post # 180 and cry there..


----------



## ziaulislam

The SC said:


> Are you trolling..
> 
> Just go back to post # 180 and cry there..


Yes i am trolling...eygpt and arab countries got back from israel their lands and negotiated a peace dela..happy..i have rewritten history books...also i added that israel was 20x bigger in size...


----------



## The SC

ziaulislam said:


> Yes i am trolling...eygpt and arab countries got back from israel their lands and negotiated a peace dela..happy..i have rewritten history books...also i added that israel was 20x bigger in size...


Keep your venom for you..it is obvious..you are sick jealous..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

Egyptian Airforce doesnt have MIG-35 with Zhuk-AE AESA Radar and OLS-13SM-1 IRST

Egyptian Airforce has MIG-29M2 with Zhuk-ME pulse-doppler Radar and without IRST

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ali_Baba

MMM-E said:


> Egyptian Airforce doesnt have MIG-35 with Zhuk-AE AESA Radar and OLS-13SM-1 IRST
> 
> Egyptian Airforce has MIG-29M2 with Zhuk-ME pulse-doppler Radar and without IRST



Wow, why did they order a new fighter in this day and age without the AESA variant? Odd/silly mistake..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Ali_Baba said:


> Wow, why did they order a new fighter in this day and age without the AESA variant? Odd/silly mistake..


*MiG-35 Shows Off New AESA Radar at MAKS 2019*

https://www.defenseworld.net/news/25357/MiG_35_Shows_Off_New_AESA_Radar_at_MAKS_2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

I am saying again Egypt doesnt have MIG-35 with AESA Radar and IRST
Egypt has MIG-29M2 without AESA Radar and IRST

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mithridates

MMM-E said:


> I am saying again Egypt doesnt have MIG-35 with AESA Radar and IRST
> Egypt has MIG-29M2 without AESA Radar and IRST


just an small correction, all mig-29s had/have IRST systems. it kinda is the whole point of the mig-29, to gain air superiority in close ranges. even our A models have that:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Mithridates said:


> just an small correction, all mig-29s had/have IRST systems. it kinda is the whole point of the mig-29, to gain air superiority in close ranges. even our A models have that:


Nope.. The Mig -35 is a whole new system..google it and see for yourself..


----------



## Mithridates

The SC said:


> Nope.. The Mig -35 is a whole new system..google it and see for yourself..


i know it's ols-35, ours is ols-29. they both are irst.


----------



## The SC

Mithridates said:


> i know it's ols-35, ours is ols-29. they both are irst.


It is about much more than that.. the carbon fiber in the body, the fly-by-wire, more fuel, more and better missiles the AESA radar, the EW and much more..


----------



## MMM-E

MIG-35 has Zhuk-AE AESA Radar and OLS-13SM-1 IRST
Egyptian Airforce has MIG-29M2 with Zhuk-ME pulse-doppler Radar and without OLS-13SM-1 IRST


*Turkish Airforce F-16s have great technology ... thanks to CCIP modernization for $3.9 billion
*
-- 163 CCIP modernized F-16 block52 standart
-- 29 F-16 block50M

the MIG-29 is not a continuous 9 G machine like F-16
and what about MIG-29 Pilots ?

Turkish F-16 pilots use JHMCS helmet displays targeting information on the helmet visor to allow pilots to lock-on and attack air to air ... ( JHMCS+AIM-9X air to air missile )
The systems gives flight crew members the ability to rapidly acquire and designate a target simply by looking at it

JHMCS provides support for raster scanned imagery to display FLIR/IRST pictures for night operations and provides collimated symbology and imagery to the pilot






also SPEWS-II is an advanced, internally mounted self protection electronic wwarfare system specifically designed for F-16C Block 50 Fighter Jets

Aselsan has started deliveries of 60 SPEWS-II to the Turkish Airforce

-- Radar Warning Receiver (RWR)
-- Electronic Countermeasures (ECM) Suite
-- Deceptive RF jamming
-- Intelligent control of chaff/ flare dispenser systems






also *Night Vision Cueing and Display (NVCD)*






The JHMCS provides the pilot with "first look, first shot" high off-boresight weapons engagement capabilities. The system enables the pilot to accurately cue onboard weapons and sensors against enemy aircraft and ground targets without the need to aggressively turn the aircraft or place the target in the Head Up Display (HUD) field-of-view for designation. Critical information and symbology, such as targeting cues and aircraft performance parameters, are graphically displayed directly on the pilot's visor

Pilots depend on JHMCS to successfully execute air-to-air and air-to-ground tactical missions during daylight
NVCD/ ANVIS system is now matured to expand this critical capability to night missions






Turkish F-16s were the first F-16s outside the USAF to receive LANTIRN pods.
Its first LANTIRN equipped Block 40 F-16C in February 1994 and total of 158 F-16s were modified to accept LANTIRN ( Low Altitude Navigation and Targeting InfraRed for Night )

Aselsan has started deliveries of ASELPOD next generation targeting pods to the Turkish Airforce for day and night operations






*Link-16 Tactical Data Link*

Link 16, Military Aircraft as well as Ships and Ground Forces may exchange their tactical picture in near real time. Link 16 also supports the exchange of text messages, imagery data and provides two channels of digital voice






*SEAD/DEAD Role with exceptional results*

CCIP modernized F-16s are equipped with the APG-68(V9) Radar, a secure-voice communication system, new radar warning receivers and the ability to carry and launch the AGM-88 HARM anti radiation missile , AGM-84 SLAM-ER and SOM Cruise Missiles for true SEAD capabilities

-- 130 km AGM-154 JSOW
-- 150 km AGM-88 HARM anti radiation missile
-- 280 km AGM-84 SLAM-ER Cruise Missile
-- 280 km SOM Cruise Missile
-- also soon 150+ km KGK-LR glide Bomb with IIR seeker


Aselsan AESA Radar is being pitched for integration on the Turkish air force's fleet of F-16s after 2022









also Egyptian MIG-29M2s dont have cooperative engagement capability

Turkish Airforce F-16s have cooperative engagement capability....(network centric warfare)

-- F-16 Block50M/52 Fighter Jets
-- LINK-16 data link
-- 120km AIM-120C7 networked air to air Missiles
-- 4 of Boeing E7T AEWCs with MESA Radar ... ( to detect small Fighters from 370km away and large Fighters from 485 km away )

Egyptian Airforce MIG-29M2 armed with 80km R-77 air to air missiles have no chance against Turkish Airforce F-16s armed with 120km AIM-120C7 air to air missiles in BVR combat
*

Turkish Airforce trained Pakistani Airforce for BVR combat*

even India is not happy with its Russian made R-77 missiles and India wants to replace Russian R77 air to air missiles with Israeli DERBY-ER air to air missiles

What troubles the Indian Air Force was that Pakistani Aiirforce was able to destroy an Indian Jet from long range. Among the Indian Air Force's Fighters which were targeted were 2 Sukhoi-30s which managed to evade the AIM-120C5s which were fired at close to their maximum range of 100 km. Fully defensive and desperate to escape the incoming AIM-120C5s
the IAF Sukhoi-30s escaped being shot down but were unable to retaliate the F-16s because they were out of position and their own missiles, the Russian R-77s did not have the range to realistically engage the Pakistani Fighters. the Russian R-77 missiles do not match its advertised range and cannot engage targets which are more than 80 km away

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sami_1

One of the Seven Wonders of the World is compared to Turkey and Egypt
Members and readers must be respected and their intelligence respected

When armies and air forces are compared, the comparison is comprehensive and also by all standards, not manipulation of numbers or manipulation of imaginary specifications.
1 - Missing standards
2 - Driving efficiency
3 - Efficiency of individuals and specialists
4 - Available experiences
5 - Combat creed
6 - Self-confidence and just cause
7 - Reinforcement efficiency
8 - Efficient use of weapons and resources
9 - Reinforcement provides Good job
10 - Availability of common weapons systems and 
good use of them


Egypt cannot be compared to Turkey in any case, not because of the delusions of Turkish industrial superiority and that Turkey is a country that has a developed air industry. These things cannot be explained by its lack of reality.

Rather, because Turkey is an occupied country with 28 NATO bases, and no Turkish would dare to enter any NATO bases

Turkey does not have talents
Turkey is a country defeated in all its wars during the past 100 years
Defeated in World War I
Stored in World War II
The Greek Air Force suppressed and shot down the Turkish 16 thousand planes and the Syrian Air Defense Force shot down the Turkish Venom

The Kurds manipulated the Turkish army and caused him tremendous losses. Turkey did not win over the Kurds. Turkey still kills one of its soldiers every week. Soldiers in Kurdistan

No one respects the Turkish army or recognizes its competence, in fact, it is essentially for whom they are talking


How can the great Egyptian army be compared to an army that has been stripped and defeated from the inside?

Where do you call it Turkish and Erdogan army separated most of the army command and expelled





Turkey has dismissed 18,630 military members since failed 2016 coup: ministry


Turkey separated 300 pilots from the Turkish Air Force, despite the contraction of the Turkish Air Force with the exit of the Phantom planes, and also the consumption of large hours of the age of the 16 thousand planes, and after the exit of the 5 thousand aircraft

Let's see the truth of things

Numerous senior and field-grade officers were purged. More than 300 F-16 pilots were dismissed. This defanged the Turkish military as a political threat, and strengthened the value official rule of Erdogan and his neo-Ottoman Justice and Development Party, which has imprisoned many journalists. But it left a gaping question: who would be left to fly Turkey's jet fighters?


https://nationalinterest.org/blog/buzz/turkey-how-one-country-destroyed-their-own-air-force-110581



Turkey has several problems at once

The lack of pilots, as well as the lack of professional pilots as a result of the exit of most of the experienced pilots from the air force by expulsion and separation, as well as early exit to work for civilian airline pilots to provide them with a better income

You either collapsed, and an air force was destroyed

Turkey suffers from a western armament ban now, which affects the illusion of Turkish superiority in the military industry


" Italy, the top arms exporter to Turkey last year, said it would join a ban on selling weapons and ammunition to Ankara after a weekend decision by France and Germany to suspend sales, and Spain signaled it was ready to do so. "

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...les-to-turkey-but-avoid-embargo-idUSKBN1WT0M4




Let us clarify simple things
Failed to produce a Turkish fighter jet TFX No engine No foreign countries will cooperate with Turkey in manufacturing the fighter In Britain did not provide the engine Eurojet EJ200 in favor of the production of advanced training aircraft or Turkish fighter

America expelled Turkey from the project of 35 thousand

Turkey now has a catastrophe, but it does not find fighters entering service

Neither the Russians will provide them with the SU-35 nor the SU-57 

The Turkish Altay tank project has failed since 2008
we are in 2020 Germany ban MTU engines finished

You are facing a country that has a ban, sanctions, and technology transfer to Turkey

So now Turkey
Turkey lost competencies in its army, lost pilots, Turkey lost leaders and air planners
Western technology lost
ban arms

It is trying to get the spare parts of the 16 thousand before completing its ban a year ago


Erdogan has already destroyed the Turkish army


Let's move on to the next point, the misery of the Turkish military industry, and the photos will explain this in the following post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

Thanks to brave Turkish People and great leader Erdogan who kicked American lapdogs traitor FETO linked Generals and soldiers out of the Turkish Armed Forces since 2016

now the Turkish Armed Forces are free and 100 times stronger and kicked enemies in Syria,Iraq,Somali,Qatar,Libya and in the Eastern Mediterranean


-- Egypt can not match with even 1.000 ISIS terrorists in Sinai ..and Israel always kicked Egypt,Syria,Iraq combined
-- Greece is the biggest loser in history who lost whole Anatolia including Costantinople
-- Turkish Army killed over 120.000 terrorists since 1985 and loser Pkk could not take even 1cm2 of land from Turkey
-- Turkish Army kicked Pkk/Ypg in Syria and destroyed Rojava dream
-- Turkish Airforce shot down 4 Syrian Rejime Fighter Jets and 9 Helicopters since 2014


and Turkey doesnt need ww2 war concept pathetic Tanks .....
Turkish Army 1250+ Leopard2 , SABRA-3 and M-60TTS Tanks are enough for
Greece,Iran,Iraq,Syria in the region

Turkey has great UCAV technology ( Bayraktar TB-2 , ANKA-S , AKSUNGUR , AKINCI and soon MIUS ) to destroy enemy Tanks , Howitzers , MLRS , Air Defense Systems , Attack Helicopters and Warships ..... ( Egypt is dreaming about this UCAV technology )

We prefer 250 Turkish UCAVs instead of 1.100 M1A1 Tanks of Egyptian Army which will be destroyed in a few days


Egypt is nothing to compare with Turkey in military power , in economic power , and in soft power


Egypt can buy useless weapons from The US , Germany , Italy , France and Russia ... Egypt has no even its own IFF System , battle management system , national data link , software , etc to for the synchronization among the american-french-russian weapon systems

and Egypt doesnt have defense industry who can not produce even cruise missile

*Egypt easily will be crushed in a war as like 1968*


----------



## sami_1

Turkey has always claimed that it is militarily superior and that it is a sophisticated factory for unmanned aircraft and consequently from the limited Turkish weapons that have been tried in theaters of operations are unmanned aircraft and the result and the truth was catastrophic and very great Turkish calamity because it simply clarified the badness and humility of the Turkish weapon but also its validity





In the war against the Kurds, the Kurds shot down about 70 Turkish drones
In Libya and Syria, what has been shot down exceeded 50 aircraft during the past six months at least, which shows that they are complete scandals and ineffective weapons.





https://www.haaretz.com/us-news/u-s...am-with-turkey-over-syria-incursion-1.8498869

Turkish drone scandals and Erdogan's corruption

Baykar Makina, the private Turkish drone maker with family ties to President Recep Tayyip Erdogan, will receive government support to expand output.

The company plans to invest 600 million liras ($106 million) to increase its production of unmanned aerial vehicles, according to a presidential decree published Thursday in the nation’s official gazette. The investment will double Bayraktar TB2 drone production to 92 units per year, while adding the capacity to manufacture 24 Akinci armed drones and 36 other combat drones, according to the decree.

Government support includes tax breaks but not purchase guarantees.

Baykar’s chief technology officer is Erdogan’s son-in-law Selcuk Bayraktar, who is described on the company’s website as the “chief architect of Turkey’s first indigenous, operational UAV systems.” Erdogan’s other son-in-law, Berat Albayrak, is the nation’s treasury and finance minister.

Turkish-made drones have ended the military’s dependence on UAVs leased from Israel and dramatically increased its capacity to track and attack autonomy-seeking Kurdish PKK militants within the country, as well as in Iraq and Syria.


Turkish drones are also being used in Libya, according to Tripoli government officials who spoke to Bloomberg on condition of anonymity. The drones rival Chinese and United Arab Emirates-operated drones supporting warlord Khalifa Haftar.

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...maker-gets-government-support-to-boost-output

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Agha Sher

sami_1 said:


> View attachment 626755
> 
> 
> One of the Seven Wonders of the World is compared to Turkey and Egypt
> Members and readers must be respected and their intelligence respected
> 
> When armies and air forces are compared, the comparison is comprehensive and also by all standards, not manipulation of numbers or manipulation of imaginary specifications.
> 1 - Missing standards
> 2 - Driving efficiency
> 3 - Efficiency of individuals and specialists
> 4 - Available experiences
> 5 - Combat creed
> 6 - Self-confidence and just cause
> 7 - Reinforcement efficiency
> 8 - Efficient use of weapons and resources
> 9 - Reinforcement provides Good job
> 10 - Availability of common weapons systems and
> good use of them
> 
> 
> Egypt cannot be compared to Turkey in any case, not because of the delusions of Turkish industrial superiority and that Turkey is a country that has a developed air industry. These things cannot be explained by its lack of reality.
> 
> Rather, because Turkey is an occupied country with 28 NATO bases, and no Turkish would dare to enter any NATO bases
> 
> Turkey does not have talents
> Turkey is a country defeated in all its wars during the past 100 years
> Defeated in World War I
> Stored in World War II
> The Greek Air Force suppressed and shot down the Turkish 16 thousand planes and the Syrian Air Defense Force shot down the Turkish Venom
> 
> The Kurds manipulated the Turkish army and caused him tremendous losses. Turkey did not win over the Kurds. Turkey still kills one of its soldiers every week. Soldiers in Kurdistan
> 
> No one respects the Turkish army or recognizes its competence, in fact, it is essentially for whom they are talking
> 
> 
> How can the great Egyptian army be compared to an army that has been stripped and defeated from the inside?
> 
> Where do you call it Turkish and Erdogan army separated most of the army command and expelled
> 
> View attachment 626757
> 
> Turkey has dismissed 18,630 military members since failed 2016 coup: ministry
> 
> 
> Turkey separated 300 pilots from the Turkish Air Force, despite the contraction of the Turkish Air Force with the exit of the Phantom planes, and also the consumption of large hours of the age of the 16 thousand planes, and after the exit of the 5 thousand aircraft
> 
> Let's see the truth of things
> 
> Numerous senior and field-grade officers were purged. More than 300 F-16 pilots were dismissed. This defanged the Turkish military as a political threat, and strengthened the value official rule of Erdogan and his neo-Ottoman Justice and Development Party, which has imprisoned many journalists. But it left a gaping question: who would be left to fly Turkey's jet fighters?
> 
> 
> https://nationalinterest.org/blog/buzz/turkey-how-one-country-destroyed-their-own-air-force-110581
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey has several problems at once
> 
> The lack of pilots, as well as the lack of professional pilots as a result of the exit of most of the experienced pilots from the air force by expulsion and separation, as well as early exit to work for civilian airline pilots to provide them with a better income
> 
> You either collapsed, and an air force was destroyed
> 
> Turkey suffers from a western armament ban now, which affects the illusion of Turkish superiority in the military industry
> 
> 
> " Italy, the top arms exporter to Turkey last year, said it would join a ban on selling weapons and ammunition to Ankara after a weekend decision by France and Germany to suspend sales, and Spain signaled it was ready to do so. "
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...les-to-turkey-but-avoid-embargo-idUSKBN1WT0M4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us clarify simple things
> Failed to produce a Turkish fighter jet TFX No engine No foreign countries will cooperate with Turkey in manufacturing the fighter In Britain did not provide the engine Eurojet EJ200 in favor of the production of advanced training aircraft or Turkish fighter
> 
> America expelled Turkey from the project of 35 thousand
> 
> Turkey now has a catastrophe, but it does not find fighters entering service
> 
> Neither the Russians will provide them with the SU-35 nor the SU-57
> 
> The Turkish Altay tank project has failed since 2008
> we are in 2020 Germany ban MTU engines finished
> 
> You are facing a country that has a ban, sanctions, and technology transfer to Turkey
> 
> So now Turkey
> Turkey lost competencies in its army, lost pilots, Turkey lost leaders and air planners
> Western technology lost
> ban arms
> 
> It is trying to get the spare parts of the 16 thousand before completing its ban a year ago
> 
> 
> Erdogan has already destroyed the Turkish army
> 
> 
> Let's move on to the next point, the misery of the Turkish military industry, and the photos will explain this in the following post



The number of false claims and inaccurate numbers are uncountable. Are you living under a rock?


----------



## MMM-E

Keep dreaming with your lies , dream is free

in reality

-- Turkish Army kicked Pkk/Ypg in Syria and destroyed Rojava dream
-- Turkish Bayraktar TB-2 and ANKA-S UCAVs changed game in Idlib/Syria and Libya

ASSAD , HEZBOLLAH , IRGC sucked in Idlib/Syria
HAFTAR , Russian WAGNER , Egypt and The Uae sucks in Libya

also Turkish Armed Forces blocked French and Italian Ships to steal oil/gas reserves from the Turks in the Eastern Mediterranean

also Turkish Army is in N.Cyprus , Iraq , Somali and Qatar to protect national interests

so we dont care about puppets


----------



## Mithridates

The SC said:


> It is about much more than that.. the carbon fiber in the body, the AESA radar, the EW and much more..


i did not say they are the same plane, i mean every mig-29 and it's derivatives have IRST and it is an essential part of their role and capability.


----------



## sami_1

The T-129 helicopter project has suffered from many problems since its inception and the Turkish army's lack of desire for this metamorphosis, and the project has been deferred for several years.

Therefore, it was supplied to the Turkish police and border guards to suppress the Turkish army at any coup attempt

But experience is best proof






On the first attempt to use my operations against the Kurds, it was shot down on the first sortie, which made it clear that it got a complete failure sign and does not have any defense systems in 2018, so Turkey did not dare use the plane in any theater so that it could provide it with electronic protection systems that it has been following from the ground up for several years. For weeks, Turkey has released pictures of electronic protection systems for this light plane, which, of course, is not comparable to any attack aircraft such as Apache or Kamov 52, as major heavy attack planes for armies with much more effective capabilities and effectiveness than this Turkish play.

https://www.thedefensepost.com/2018/02/10/turkey-t129-atak-helicopter-shot-down-afrin/

And because it was not suitable for service, Turkey updated it to be able to carry laser warning systems to try to make it viable to catch them from being caught on the battlefield.

https://www.defenseworld.net/news/25831#.XqLjNpmxVDA

The ATAK Phase 2, equipped with a laser warning system and upgraded electronic warfare systems, successfully carried out its






With the ban on the export of engines and losses, Turkey's export markets to Turkey

Turkey announced a project for a larger attack helicopter plane because the T-129 did not meet the real demands because it has weak capabilities compared to the main planes.

Such as AH-64 / KA-52 / MI-28
These planes bear work in highly hostile combat environments and carry shields in some parts to carry 23-gauge bullets and carry electronic warfare systems so that they can survive the Turkish sparrow growth. Enough of the earth's countermeasures is enough to kill them.

With the ban on the export of engines and losses, Turkey's export markets to Turkey

Turkey announced a project for a larger attack helicopter plane because the T-129 did not meet the real demands because it has weak capabilities compared to the main planes.

Such as AH-64 / KA-52 / MI-28
These planes bear work in highly hostile combat environments and carry shields in some parts to carry 23-gauge bullets and carry electronic warfare systems so that they can survive the Turkish sparrow growth. Enough of the earth's countermeasures is enough to kill them.

The Nile crocodile cannot be compared to the Asian cricket






We are still with the scandals of the so-called Turkish military industry





Turkish manufacturers should thank the Kurds, the Libyans, then the Syrians
We'll explain why

Within two years, the Kurds managed to destroy 500 Turkish armored vehicles, which caused the Turkish army to request more armored vehicles to compensate for the massive losses, as usual.

The Libyans have a sense of humor and fun is evident to them because they are very happy to destroy dozens of armored vehicles and may have exceeded the destructive numbers of 100 armored vehicles and also their seizure of many of them so that Libya will compete in Turkey independently in exporting the Turkish armored vehicles that took place in the families of the various countries that want Turkish scrap







The Libyans named Lamis at the Kiri armored vehicles, which are produced with Israeli components, primarily in the concept of a double failure of the Turkish industry and Israeli components.




One of the Turkish armored vehicles was kidnapped and raped

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

so what ? Russians lost over 300 Helicopters in Afghanistan
and there are many KA-52 - MI-28 crash videos on Youtube


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249706775726772224

and Turkish Army use superior T-129 Attack Helicopter to fight terrorists ...... ( T-129 is light , agile and advanced Attack Helicopter in hot and high environments and rough geography in both day and night conditions )

Service celling

Eurocopter TIGER : 4.000 m
KA-52 : 5.500 m
T-129 : 6.096 m

also T-129 armed with CIRIT 70mm laser guided Rockets , UMTAS anti Tank Missiles and STINGER air to air missiles to destroy Egyptian M1A1 Tanks and Egyptian KA-52 Attack Helicopters

and Turkey develops TAI ATAK-II 10 ton class heavy Attack Helicopter by 2024 ( only the US , Russia and Turkey in the world )

btw Turkish TEI Turboshaft Engine TS 1400's Power Performance increased to 1600 shp to power T-625 Utility Helicopter and T-129 Attack Helicopter









Egypt is nothing to compare with regional super power Turkey
Egypt can not produce even anti Tank missile for Attack Helicopters and UCAVs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sami_1

Corvette Melgim is an integrated package of disasters and scandals


Milgem, TÜBITAK and Havelsan engineers under arrest
October 14 2013 at 10:08 PM
_No score for this post_

http://www.millibirlikhaber.com/milli-projelere-balyoz-darbesi.html 

according to this article, engineers in key positions and important managment personell are facing lifetime imprisonment due a fake CD. 


turkish 


MİLLİ PROJELERE “BALYOZ” DARBESİ

Projelerde görevli teknik subaylar hapiste


Milli projeler Balyoz altında kaldı

TSK’nın 1993’te millileşme adımıyla başlattığı MİLGEM, Milli Kripto Sistemi, Milli Uçak ve Milli Sonar Sistemi gibi projeler, ilgili komutanların hapsedilmesi yüzünden yarım kalma tehlikesiyle karşı karşıya.
Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri, 1993’te başlattığı millileşme adımlarında 2010’lara kadar önemli adımlar attı. MİLGEM Projesi, Milli Kripto Sistemi, Milli Uçak, Milli Yazılım Sistemi, Milli Torpido Sistemi, Milli Sonar Sistemi ile kendi projelerini yapmaya başladı. Ancak, 2007 yılında Ergenekon tertibiyle başlayıp, Balyoz’la en üst noktaya varan Amerika merkezli TSK’yı tasfiye süreci, millileşme adımlarını neredeyse bitirdi. Bu projelerde görev alan komutanlar TSK’yı hedef alan davalarda tutuklandı, ağır hapis cezalarına mahkum edildi.

Bütçeler kullanılamıyor çünkü…Deniz ve Hava Kuvvetleri’ndeki milli projelere ayrılan bütçeler kullanılamıyor çünkü projelerde görevli mühendis subay ve generaller tertiplerle cezaevlerine atıldı. 9 Ekim’deki Yargıtay kararıyla 16 yıl hapis cezası onanan Diyarbakır 2. Hava Kuvvet Komutan Yardımcısı Tümgeneral Beyazıt Karataş, TSK’nın insansız hava araçları projelerinde de kritik görevdeydi. TAI’de modernize edilen ve ardından operasyonlara gönderilen F-16’ların test pilotu 48 yaşındaki Tuğgeneral Kubilay Baloğlu da 16 yıl ceza aldı. Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı yazılımlarında görev alan emekli Korgeneral Rasim Arslan ve Albay Yusuf Volkan Yücel de 16 yıl ceza aldı. Yargıtay kararıyla tahliye olan eski Havelsan Genel Müdürü Faruk Yarman da Ulusal Yargı Ağı Projesi’ni (UYAP) ve Türk savaş pilotlarının eğitimini sağlayan simülatör projelerini üretti.


TÜBİTAK’ın parlak isimlerine casusluk suçlaması
“Askeri Casusluk ve Şantaj” davasında tutuklanan sivil ve asker subayları çoğu milli projelerde görev alıyor. Milli projelerin korunmasını elektronik sinyal güvenlik sistemiyle koruyan TÜBİTAK Güvenlik Müdürü Yücel Çipli’ye casusluk suçlaması yöneltildi. TÜBİTAK’ın Kriptoloji Uzmanı Merdan Metin de aynı davada hedef alınan isimlerdendi. İzmir Askeri Casusluk davasında da Deniz Kuvvetleri Araştırma Merkezi Başkanı Albay Mustafa Civelek ile çok sayıda mühendis tutuklandı.
Aydınlık


Sledgehammer was below the national projectsMİLGEM steps of nationalization in 1993, initiated by the TSK , the National Crypto System , the National Aeronautics and projects such as the National Sonar System , about the imprisonment of the commanders in danger of becoming a half .The Turkish Armed Forces , launched in 1993, has taken important steps up nationalization 2010'lara steps . MİLGEM Project , the National Crypto System, National Holiday , the National Software System, National Torpedo System, began to make their own projects with the National Sonar System . However, the composition of the Ergenekon began in 2007 , up to the top spot in the American-based TSK Balyoz'la the liquidation process , the steps of nationalization is almost finished . Cases involved in these projects, aimed at TSK commanders arrested were sentenced to heavy prison sentences .Budgets can not be used because ...The budget allocated to national projects in Water and Air Force engineer officer in charge of the projects , and the generals tertiplerle used because it was thrown in prisons . Diyarbakır Court of Appeals upheld the decision of the 16 -year prison sentence on October 9 2 Air Force Deputy Commander Maj. Gen. Beyazit Karatas , unmanned aerial vehicles TAF projects, critical assignment. Operations , and then sent to the modernized F-16s at TAI test pilot, 48 -year-old was sentenced to 16 years in Baloğlu Kublai Brigadier General . Air Force retired Lt. Gen. Rasim involved in software, Colonel Yusuf Volkan Arslan and was sentenced to 16 years in Yücel . The decision of the Supreme Court of the former Havelsan General Manager Faruk Yarman evacuated to the National Judicial Network Project ( UYAP) and Turkish fighter pilots training simulator that has produced projects .TUBITAK brilliant header espionage charges"The military espionage and blackmail " was arrested in the case of most of the civil and military officers taking part in national projects . Projects, the protection of national security system that protects electronic signal TÜBİTAK Security Manager Yücel Çipli'ye espionage charges were filed . Text in the same case, the target of TUBITAK isimlerdendi Cryptography Expert Merdan . President of the Naval Research Center in Izmir Military espionage case Civelek Colonel Mustafa was arrested a large number of engineers .bright

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

keep crying loser PKK , FETO Terrorists and puppet HAFTAR

Turkish weapons kicked all of you
BAYRAKTAR TB-2 UCAV destroy LNA target in Libya

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249702071391129600
Turkish ADA class Corvette fire indigenous ATMACA anti Ship Missile...03.11.2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sami_1

We will illustrate simple examples of the nature of weapons capabilities and their effects

The most important thing for any country is to have the platforms for armament, because ammunition is always easier to obtain than the main weapons. We have simple examples. Turkey is unable to obtain
Fighter jets and tanks, as well as unable to obtain engines for major armament systems, and arms export deals to Pakistan and Qatar for helicopters and tanks have failed due to a ban on the sale of engines.

As for the story of Turkey, it is trying, but Turkey 

There is no major arms program for it that has not suffered from long years of delay

Let us illustrate simple examples of tank production plans since 2000, and Turkey has been unable to produce a single tank 

The diving production plans were supposed to enter service after 2008 than 54 month later finally and now we are in 2020 nothing 



The same thing for the ANKA UAV The project was late for years and did not suffer obstacles, but also doubled the cost and previously advised us with simple examples of how Egypt was at the same cost got twice the numbers, whether plane or ammunition

E-7T 
The Peace Eagle airplanes program signed the contract in 2006 and delivery was supposed to take place in 2008, but actual delivery in 2014
We are either a catastrophic situation for a deteriorating system and the lack of a firm will to deny the projects in their timing, which leads to the humility of the Turkish military ability as a result of its delay for years on the Middle East countries.

We explain a very simple example of the value factor, money essay, and how Turkey lost

Turkey spent more than 3.2 billion dollars on the T-129 plane project, and in the end it did not achieve any successes, on the contrary, Turkey itself wants a bigger and stronger plane instead of this type to get 59 aircraft.

This cost is equal to the cost of purchasing Egypt on 89 Apache and KA-52 aircraft and SA-242

These facts and any rumors other than that ignore the damning and only facts

When we mentioned that Egypt, for example, has 89 heavy attack aircraft and has contracts to acquire 10 others besides 32 KA-52K aircraft for the Egyptian Navy, let's talk about what is in reality and not as some naive people try to create dreams and the future with reality.

So, we only calculated 89 heavy attack helicopters equal to the ability to fire = 1424 Hellfire , Vikhr-1 and Ataka missiles in one flight.

On the ground, Turkey has received 59 light attack helicopters with the capacity to fire 472 Hellfire missiles in a single airspace.

We did not count the numbers of the MI-24/35 in Egypt, which exceeded 22 aircraft, with a capacity to fire 176 Atatka missiles

We did not calculate the light helicopters Gazelle actual numbers exceeding 90 in the current service the ability to bomb 360 missiles in one sortie

Which shows that, on the ground, it is far from the illusions of children, the ability of the Egyptian attack helicopters 3 times the Turkish ability of light attack helicopters
Even with the counting of turkish cobras helicopter , because in this machine we will also enter the 35/35 period, and Gazelle takes into account the gap that will increase in favor of Egypt.

We will not talk about plans and future contracts, because Egypt also excels in obtaining applications
Also from the examples as a result of the naive comparisons made by some, Egypt, its main enemy, Israel and Israel possesses 4000 tanks and 12,000 armored vehicles, so we find that Egypt maintains huge quantities commensurate with the level of threats because we are one enemy that we must agree on, so we are not a state responsible for facing the threats of Iran, Turkey, Ethiopia and the groups Terrorism in Sudan and Libya

The story of ammunition for all types Egypt is two paths and it is applied to all types of armaments which is local production and indeed Egypt has its industrial capacity in the field of ammunition production very large because Egypt is a country that has practiced war and knows perfectly well that wars consume huge amounts of ammunition we do not find Egypt for example maintains It exists and is manufactured at the same time also purchased from external sources

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saddam Hussein

MMM-E said:


> *What about EGYPTIAN AIRFORCE *
> 
> 
> 1 ) Egyptian Airforce doesnt have MIG-35 ....
> Egyptin Airforce buys 50 MIG-29M2s armed with 80km RVV-AE air to air missile
> and Egyptian MIG-29M2s armed with KH-31 anti ship missiles
> 
> 
> 
> 2 ) Egyptian Airforce doesnt have SU-35 ... The US blocked Egypt to buy SU-35 from Russia
> 
> 
> 3 ) Egypt has 24 RAFALE armed with 60km MICA air to air missiles
> Egypt can not buy SCALP Cruise Missiles for RAFALE Fighter Jets
> 
> 
> 4 ) Egyptian Airforce has 82 F-16 block15/32 ( outdated )
> Egyptian Airforce has 130 F-16 block40 ( without Link 16 and AIM-120 BVR air to air missile )
> Egyptian Airforce has only 20 F-16 block52 ( without AIM-120 BVR air to air missile )
> 
> btw Egyptian F-16s dont have land attack Cruise Missile ..... only 50 HARPOON anti ship missiles
> 
> 
> 
> Turkish and Israeli Airforces easly can match with Egyptian F-16s , MIG-29M2s and RAFALEs in BVR combat
> even Turkish Airforce trained Pakistani Airforce for BVR combat
> 
> 
> Egyptian Airforce has no large scale operation capability , network centric warfare capability and cooperative engagement capability
> 
> 
> Turkish Airforce is one of the best in the world with large scale operation capability , network centric warfare capability and cooperative engagement capability and superior NATO technologies
> 
> -- 192 F-16C/D block50M/52 Fighter Jets with AN/APG-68(V)9 Radar and Link-16 datalink
> -- 120 km AIM-120C7 networked air to air missile
> -- Boeing E-7T AEWCs with 600km Radar
> -- KEMENT national tactical data link
> -- 280 km SOM network enabled Cruise Missile ... ( land attack/anti ship capabilities )
> -- 7 Boeing KC-135 air refueling Tankers ... ( Egyptian Airforce has no air refueling Tankers )
> -- 4 HAVASOJ stand off Jammer Aircrafts by 2023 ..... ( only Israel and Turkey in the region )
> -- Turkey develops GaN based AESA Radar by 2022-2023 to modernize F-16s
> 
> btw Turkey is a global partner of F-35 program and Turkey plan to buy 100 F-35A
> but The US blocked F-35 deliveries to Turkey after buying S400 air defense system from Russia ... still problem not solved




STFU

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sami_1

Under, we do not need to respond to trivial responses because we are simply presenting facts, not aspirations and dreams, because this is a big separation





Let's see other facts through what the Turkish army calls

The overthrow of professional leaders and the dependence on ISIS gangs as the arm of the Turkish army makes it very clear that we are facing a criminal terrorist army dependent on criminals, and we have seen the Turks fighting the Kurds through ISIS and in Syria through all the terrorist groups that fall under their banner until the failed Turkey in Libya sent Syrian mercenaries and simple numbers of Turkish soldiers Also, in the form of smuggling and terror, to be exposed in the smuggling of the Turkish army, for it is here that it has lost its deterrence, as the infiltrating army shows the extent of slander, meanness, and the inability to confront the real army that used to be stripped, sliced, and defeated in front of real armies.

Where is this what you call a Turkish army
Turkey is afraid of the horror of being involved in Libya because there are those who are waiting for the Turkish army to be involved in order to have barbecues for them with capabilities that you cannot see have a quarter of their equivalent

What is the reputation of the Turkish army
Iraq called them thieves oil
In Kurdistan thriving chicken Afrin
In Libya, thieves of Libyan drug factories

We are not really in front of an army of respect, but a group of criminals and thieves
This is disastrous when the Turkish army’s ideology is to disappear through terrorists, so the army has lost its value
To be a colonial army whose creed is to be a thief of the wealth of the people of the Middle East. These are low matters, so Turkey is not a state in this case that turns into a mafia.






A question that the Turkish army presents itself, is there an honorable Turkish who prides himself, or does he make the Turks ashamed of a criminal army that could not defend his own underwear and the world’s laugh has become a east to the west? My Islam is not dependent on plundering the wealth of peoples

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saddam Hussein

RSAF and EAF should team up and Arabize Libya, make Qatar pay for it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sami_1

Some ignore historical experience and expertise, whether combat or training

For example, Egypt has 8 early warning planes since 1987
Electronic warfare has flown in large numbers since the beginning of the eighties of various different models
Chinook since the early eighties
Apache since 1993
There are ongoing programs to receive weapons and plan regularly
Also Egypt will see later that it is indeed an arms race with many countries that have already won it

If we compare the other army
The early warning aircraft received 27 years later
The Chinook received in 2018
He plans to acquire electronic warfare planes

In other words, the experiences of using weapons and employing dozens of years do not compare with a new inexperienced weapon agent




Egypt has been organizing strategic maneuvers since 1996, with 400,000 troops

And international maneuvers for 60 years
Also, Egypt has a series of annual exercises with international organizations, whether for bright star training or T.
Ribat bilateral and tripartite with Britain, France, Italy
As well as a series of Maori Medwas with Greece
Cleopatra with France
We will find dozens of annual maneuvers, which are twice as complicated as Turkey, whether with NATO or alone




We will find every Egyptian soldier who executes several local and international maneuvers annually at all levels of training

https://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D9%82%D8%A7%D8%A6%D9%85%D8%A9_%D9%85%D9%86%D8%A7%D9%88%D8 % B1% D8% A7% D8% AA_% D8% B9% D8% B3% D9% 83% D8% B1% D9% 8A% D8% A9_% D9% 85% D8% B5% D8% B1% D9% 8A % D8% A9

Egypt, on the other hand, has an ongoing tactic, which is to achieve surprise in the engine. Arming Egypt does not have an open book or boasts about army weapons, even when Egypt shows the deterrent capacity for preparation, it is with specific weapons, not full real capabilities.

The army reversed the thief in Al-Afrin, or the Iraqi oil thief
Egypt has a professional army and has a belief and respect for all the armies of the world because it is not an army dedicated to plundering the wealth of the Middle East like the Turkish army.

Egypt has an Israeli enemy that blackmails America and Europe in order to obtain armed superiority
Therefore, Egypt will only allow it to possess the military capacity to suppress and deter any hostile country

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 925boy

The SC said:


>


what a nice pic. those Migs look well healthy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oublious

sami_1 said:


> View attachment 626993
> 
> 
> We will illustrate simple examples of the nature of weapons capabilities and their effects
> 
> The most important thing for any country is to have the platforms for armament, because ammunition is always easier to obtain than the main weapons. We have simple examples. Turkey is unable to obtain
> Fighter jets and tanks, as well as unable to obtain engines for major armament systems, and arms export deals to Pakistan and Qatar for helicopters and tanks have failed due to a ban on the sale of engines.
> 
> As for the story of Turkey, it is trying, but Turkey
> 
> There is no major arms program for it that has not suffered from long years of delay
> 
> Let us illustrate simple examples of tank production plans since 2000, and Turkey has been unable to produce a single tank
> 
> The diving production plans were supposed to enter service after 2008 than 54 month later finally and now we are in 2020 nothing
> 
> 
> 
> The same thing for the ANKA UAV The project was late for years and did not suffer obstacles, but also doubled the cost and previously advised us with simple examples of how Egypt was at the same cost got twice the numbers, whether plane or ammunition
> 
> E-7T
> The Peace Eagle airplanes program signed the contract in 2006 and delivery was supposed to take place in 2008, but actual delivery in 2014
> We are either a catastrophic situation for a deteriorating system and the lack of a firm will to deny the projects in their timing, which leads to the humility of the Turkish military ability as a result of its delay for years on the Middle East countries.
> 
> We explain a very simple example of the value factor, money essay, and how Turkey lost
> 
> Turkey spent more than 3.2 billion dollars on the T-129 plane project, and in the end it did not achieve any successes, on the contrary, Turkey itself wants a bigger and stronger plane instead of this type to get 59 aircraft.
> 
> This cost is equal to the cost of purchasing Egypt on 89 Apache and KA-52 aircraft and SA-242
> 
> These facts and any rumors other than that ignore the damning and only facts
> 
> When we mentioned that Egypt, for example, has 89 heavy attack aircraft and has contracts to acquire 10 others besides 32 KA-52K aircraft for the Egyptian Navy, let's talk about what is in reality and not as some naive people try to create dreams and the future with reality.
> 
> So, we only calculated 89 heavy attack helicopters equal to the ability to fire = 1424 Hellfire , Vikhr-1 and Ataka missiles in one flight.
> 
> On the ground, Turkey has received 59 light attack helicopters with the capacity to fire 472 Hellfire missiles in a single airspace.
> 
> We did not count the numbers of the MI-24/35 in Egypt, which exceeded 22 aircraft, with a capacity to fire 176 Atatka missiles
> 
> We did not calculate the light helicopters Gazelle actual numbers exceeding 90 in the current service the ability to bomb 360 missiles in one sortie
> 
> Which shows that, on the ground, it is far from the illusions of children, the ability of the Egyptian attack helicopters 3 times the Turkish ability of light attack helicopters
> Even with the counting of turkish cobras helicopter , because in this machine we will also enter the 35/35 period, and Gazelle takes into account the gap that will increase in favor of Egypt.
> 
> We will not talk about plans and future contracts, because Egypt also excels in obtaining applications
> Also from the examples as a result of the naive comparisons made by some, Egypt, its main enemy, Israel and Israel possesses 4000 tanks and 12,000 armored vehicles, so we find that Egypt maintains huge quantities commensurate with the level of threats because we are one enemy that we must agree on, so we are not a state responsible for facing the threats of Iran, Turkey, Ethiopia and the groups Terrorism in Sudan and Libya
> 
> The story of ammunition for all types Egypt is two paths and it is applied to all types of armaments which is local production and indeed Egypt has its industrial capacity in the field of ammunition production very large because Egypt is a country that has practiced war and knows perfectly well that wars consume huge amounts of ammunition we do not find Egypt for example maintains It exists and is manufactured at the same time also purchased from external sources
> View attachment 627020





You are something like MME but Arab version...

Local production in your wet dream, you don't count putting kits together in a assembly line local production. I only remind you, for the rest of your text is bs.


----------



## Nasr

*Question*: The purchase of RSK MiG-35, does the package include BVR missiles? Also, does the MiG-35 come with AESA radar?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

sami_1 said:


> We will find dozens of annual maneuvers, which are twice as complicated as Turkey, whether with NATO or alone



maybe in your dreams Your Egypt is nothing to compare with regional super power Turkey ....


Turkish Armed Forces had/have a series of annual exercises with The US , The UK , France , Germany , Italy ,NATO , Pakistan , Azerbaijan , Georgia , Qatar , S.Arabia , Jordan , Kuwait and many more

RED FLAG
TURAZ
JOINT WARRIOR
NATO TIGER MEET
RAPID TRIDENT
INVITEX
PASSEX
ANATOLIAN FALCON
ANATOLIAN EAGLE
ANATOLIAN ANKA
EFES
ERCIYES
ANACONDA
SEA WOLF
SEA STAR
SEA LION
BLUE HOMELAND
WHITE STORM
MEDITERRANEAN SHIELD 
*
Egyptian Army is training but Turkish Army is fighting*

Loser terrorist Kurds ( Pkk/Ypg ) lost in Afrin , Telabyad and Rasulayn against Turkish Army
Loser terrorist ISIS lost in Jarablus , Azez and Al Bab against Turkish Army
Turkish Army is in N.Cyprus , Iraq,Syria,Libya,Somali and Qatar
Turkish Navy blocked French and Italian Ships to steal oil/gas reserves from the Turks in the Eastern Mediterranean
ASSAD , HEZBOLLAH and IRGC sucked in Idlib against the Turkish Armed Forces
HAFTAR , Russian WAGNER , Egypt and The Uae sucks in Libya against the Turkish Armed Forces and GNA

Turkish Navy 5 Frigates are near of Tripoli .... Turkey deployed UCAVs , Howitzers , Radars , Air Defense Systems and Electronic Warfare Systems in Libya ... and a few days ago Turkish Airforce 11 F-16 Fighter Jets , 3 KC-135R Air refueling Tankers and 1 Boeing E7-T AEWC were in Libya to warn Egyptian Airforce not to attack GNA



After loser Greeks , Arabs also have started dreaming

only Turkish UCAV technology is enough to wipe out all Egyptian Tanks and Attack Helicopters as well as Air Defense Systems in Egypt and Warships in the Eastern Mediterranean

only 1 Turkish GOKDOGAN air to air missile will be enough to destroy KA-52 or AH-64
and Turkey can produce hundreds of 65km GOKDOGAN and 25km BOZDOGAN air to air missiles to destroy all Egyptian Attack Helicopters

Egyptian KA-52 or AH-64 Attack Helicopters can not reach to Turkey
but Turkish AKSUNGUR and AKINCI UCAVs armed with 100 km KUZGUN joint strike Bomb with IIR seeker , 150+ km KGK-LR glide Bomb with IIR seeker , 280km SOM Cruise Missile with IIR seeker and 65km GOKDOGAN air to air missile can reach to Egypt to destroy Egyptian Tanks and Attack Helicopters as well as Air Defense Systems , Jet Hangars and Warships


thanks to great Turkish Defense Industry to arm AKINCI UCAVs with

-- 280 km SOM-C anti ship missile to hit even moving Warships
-- 280 km SOM-B/J network enabled Cruise Missiles to hit Air Defense Systems like S300VM
-- 100 km KUZGUN joint attack Bomb with IIR or MMW Radar seeker to hit mobile Air Defense Systems like TOR-M2 and BUK
-- 150+ km KGK-LR glide Bomb with IIR seeker to hit even moving targets
-- 65 km GOKDOGAN air to air missile to hit KA-52 Attack Helicopters or Wing Loong UCAVs
-- 8 km UMTAS anti Tank Missile with top attack capability to destroy M1A1 and T90 Tanks

-- AESA Radar
-- SATCOM
-- 6 multi-core Artificial Intelligence Computers











Egyptian Airforce doesnt have large scale operation and network centric warfare capabilities
Turkish Airforce 192 F-16 Block50M/52 armed with superior weapons easly to destroy Egyptian 50 MIG-29M2 and 24 RAFALE Fighter Jets .... also to wipe out S300VM , TOR and BUK Air Defense Systems

-- 26 km AIM-9X sidewinder air to air missile
-- 75 km AIM-120B air to air missile
-- 120 km AIM-120C7 air to air missile
-- 110 km KGK guided Bomb
-- 130 km AGM-154 JSOW glide Bomb
-- 150 km AGM-88 HARM anti radiation Missile
-- 280 km SLAM-ER Cruise Missile
-- 280 km SOM Cruise Missile








on the other hand Egyptian Airforce outdated F-16 Fighter Jets are so pathetic without link16 datalink , modern avionics , EW system and AIM-120 BVR air to air missile

even Egyptian Airforce F-16 and Rafale Fighter Jets dont have land attack Cruise Missile

but Turkish Airforce has 97 POPEYE and 50 SLAM-ER land attack Cruise Missiles . also Turkey has started producing more 415 of SOM Cruise Missile ( land attack/anti ship capabilities ) to destroy Egyptian Airforce on the ground in one night


Egyptian Navy is so weak to compare with Turkish Navy


btw 1.000 km Turkish BORA Ballistic Missile and soon 800 km Turkish GEZGIN land and naval based Cruise Missiles for deep strike on Egypt


----------



## IblinI

camelguy said:


> STFU


Lol, imagine his partner says anything against Turkish armed forces or simply disagreed with him, he will brainwished her with all those list.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SC

Nasr said:


> *Question*: The purchase of RSK MiG-35, does the package include BVR missiles? Also, does the MiG-35 come with AESA radar?


Yes to both.. although the AESA radar is ready it has not been inducted yet or only on few planes..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

Nasr said:


> *Question*: The purchase of RSK MiG-35, does the package include BVR missiles? Also, does the MiG-35 come with AESA radar?



Egypt bought MIG-29M2 without AESA Radar , not MIG-35
and 80km R-77 BVR Missile has no chance against 120km AIM-120C7 BVR Missile ...... Pakistani Airforce easly destroyed 2 Indian Fighter Jets in BVR combat ( btw Turkish Airforce trained Pakistani Airforce for BVR combat )

also Egyptian Airforce MIG-29M2 doesnt have network centric warfare capability to match with Israeli or Turkish Fighter Jets for BVR combat in the region


----------



## sami_1

Happy to chat with you, because you cannot deny what a note is, but hesitated to talk a lot like a parrot.


Actually, you are the worst person to defend Turkey, because you are really considered its fiercest enemy because you are simply ignorant of the facts of things.

1 - I did not actually complete the true Egyptian capabilities in armaments, but it simply makes me happy with your silly responses

Turkey fights, through its tools, terrorist groups because its army loses a lot. You also do not understand the Turkish army’s fear of direct engagement because it loses a lot and quickly. This is not an army.

Turkey did not win, entered Syria, lost the land that was under its armed hands, and became the one receiving the strikes

Lies about sending F-16 to Turkey and flying airlifting fuel. This is an invention of a idiot. Only the gullible is believed. The same is true. Turkey does not have 5 fries. As for the Libyan coasts, where do these lies come from?

On the other hand, at the hands of the Libyan army

1 - 50 drones were destroyed and the reputation of the Turkish drones collapsed

2 - Turkish armored vehicles were destroyed, and those who were thinking of buying a Turkish armored vehicle became a failure and a traitor to a homeland, and he chose a bad product.

3 - Turkey, as previously advised, is a new member of the technology, not an innovator. Rather, it stems from Europe and Israel, and even its products are not equal to Russian products.

4 - Turkey sells arms to followers from the traitors of the homelands who rule Tunisia, Malaysia

5 - Bahrain regretted its purchase of the Turkish armored vehicles that were destroyed in Yemen and the Emirates, so its armored vehicle was a redesign of the Turkish armored vehicle, as it is completely different in specifications from the armored armor.

Turkish army 

So, simply, Turkey says that it is fighting and is even being defeated

Egypt entered several small wars after the 73 war and won it ,It has various military strikes

1 - With Libya in 1977, I crushed the Libyan army

2 - In Sudan, landed F-16 planes to protect Sudan from the Libyan TU-22 bombers

3 - The second Gulf War, Egypt was the largest land weapon fought against Iraq after America, so Egypt entered the country of Kuwait with the armor of 2 armored divisions and several brigades.

4- Blows in the 1970s against Ethiopia Dam at the time

6 - In Libya in 2015, an integrated air attack, Turkey could not implement the same, as it carried out with early warning planes, fighters F-16 and Mirage-2000 against terrorist camps, and explained the availability and accuracy of Egyptian information with 60 aircraft
include AEW & ELINT EW AIRCRAFT 



You want Turkey to say that it is fighting in Syria the losses it has from the lands it occupies
With the Kurds, every day Turkey loses south and dies like dogs without price





In Libya, the first 35 Turkish soldiers were killed and Turkey refused to receive the bodies of some of them, so the Libyans left the bodies of the Turks to the dogs in order to eat the dogs





Is a frigate infiltrated under the name of maneuvers with Algeria on a training trip that it calls war, you are like cowards, from direct confrontation, and this nature of the Turks is always impossible to fight like men or face with naked issues, for courage does not exist with traitors like you





Lie 5 frigate What is this nonsense and idiocy Do you think we are ignorant like you to believe your lies and nonsense
The Turkish navy is truly miserable, as there is no room for personnel efficiency or special equipment efficiency after 2016

Later in another post, we will clarify the size of the capabilities of the Egyptian Air Force to explain to you how much the catastrophe facing Turkey and who has the most powerful air force in years and how the real Turkish military capabilities collapse with the arms embargo on them. You deal with you delicious because it exposes Turkey not only

About Turkey and its hostility to Egypt




Turkey, after the Egyptian people expelled the Muslim Brotherhood, created hostility with Egypt

Egypt is an old and powerful country, and it has always struck at it fatal to its enemies. What did it do with Turkey?

Egypt has established a military alliance with Greece and Cyprus
Egypt

Organized the Mediterranean Gas Forum, Turkey is expelled, rejected, and Turkey is begging for cooperation in the field of oil and gas until it gains any gains, and everyone is expelling it and does not want to give it to a point of oil or poison from the gas

Egypt demands the prosecution of Turkey's crimes against humanity through an alliance with Armenia and supported the right of Armenia against Turkish massacres against the Armenian people

Egypt supports the Kurds and highlights the crimes of the Turks against the Kurds
Egypt exposes Turkey and its support for ISIS, as well as stealing Syrian and Latakian oil through ISIS

Egypt was able to change the view of the Gulf states towards Turkey, so Turkey turned from friend to foe

Egypt cooperates with Syria, Libya, and Iraq, as Turkey is the enemy of all these countries

Egypt does not hide its fingers on anyone, we are happy that the Turks kill their soldiers every day without cost

The establishment of Egypt is an episode of enemies against Turkey, suffocating it and pliers against Turkey and Europe itself

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sami_1

The investment model in the military industry varies from one country to another. Turkey, for example, to enter the military industry was cooperating closely with Israel and buying components from it to accept it in the international arms market. Also, Turkey pumped 15-20 billion dollars into the military industry. Did you get compensation for these investments? Things from another point of view

Egypt has a very limited investment in the military industry, so the returns are good for the investment

For example, they had a philosophy in the 1980s that produced and upgraded HY-2 / HY-4 anti-ship missiles.
Then, in 2010, Egypt replaced the production line for the HY-2 missile with the C-705KD to arm its light missile sheets and the planes as a light alternative to the Xost missile and fugitives on fighters.
Hence also at a very low cost

In 2017, Egypt went to the CM-302 for domestic manufacture with a license from China to replace the HY-4 missile to provide coastal defense capability with an advanced Ramjet missile.
With Egypt in 2013, in a deal with Moscow, receiving 2-4 Russian Bastion batteries to replace the previous missile P-15M / 22.

Give a very clear and simple example compared to Egypt and Turkey

Egypt in 1986 put up a tender for setting up a tank factory and assigned the factory to a coalition of companies at a cost of 150 million dollars for a factory on an area of 2 million square meters
After that, she signed a contract to produce 540 M1A1 tanks at the 200 Egyptian Military Factory worth $ 1 billion
Then followed the contracts for the production of more than 500 M1A1 tanks
200 armored vehicles, M88

And signed with Russia a contract to produce 500 tanks T-90MS locally at a cost of less than 2 billion dollars with the right of Egyptian local development for the entire part of the tank with Western and local technologies without any Russian restrictions and also with engines higher than the engine capacity of 1130 hp

Turkey paid 550 million dollars to South Korea, for South Korea to produce 4 Altay tanks, hand them over to Turkey, and transfer the technology to produce the tank parts.
Then, with the West refusing to supply engines, Turkey will invest 400 million dollars in developing the engine, and with Ukraine the technology and development of the ACTIVE protection system will be transferred to Zaslon, which made Turkey invest one billion dollars in developing a tank since 2008, and in 2020, Turkey failed to produce one tank next to the high cost of producing the tank More than 9 million euros, and may exceed 13.5 million euros

The result until 2023 Turkey is No new tank
While Egypt T-90MS tank production line provides a minimum of 4 tanks per month in that Egypt is planning to produce two new armored vehicles with light armored local development in the same factory. Egyptian armored models will appear in the Egyptian EDEX-2020 exhibition at the end of the year.

By 2023, Turkey will be investing more than a billion dollars and will not acquire any tanks, while Egypt will replace the old T-55 tanks with the T-90MS, and Egypt will go to produce a more advanced tank.
In other words, the Egyptian armor weapon will be equipped with 500 new tanks
Egypt is developing the M60 tanks locally and at a very low cost
Turkey paid Israel 670 million dollars to develop 170 M60 tanks, which were struck in Syria and by the Kurds many times, forcing Turkey to develop more M60 tanks for the M60T version because Turkey is unable to produce a main battle tank, especially after Turkey lost German Lubbord tanks to The hands of the Kurds, the mother of 60, and the Leopard by the Syrians, which led to the erosion of the Turkish tank weapon, which is unable to develop and obtain advanced tanks.

On the other hand, Egypt has more than 1700 M60 tanks, which are developing locally at a cost of less than half a million dollars for the tank, and not 4 million dollars for the Turkish tank.
Egypt is a country that possesses huge numbers of weapons, preferring to acquire new weapons, rather than developing outdated weapons whose life span exceeds the half-life of the stomach at great cost.





For example, Egypt prefers to purchase more Rafale, MiG 35 and Sukhoi 35 instead of developing 16 thousand at a cost of 30 million dollars, including munitions.
The price of the MiG-35 equipped with AESA radar for Egypt will not exceed $ 50 million for 50 aircraft
And the price of Sukhoi 35 at a price of 100 million dollars, including munitions, and also a special development for it and a large amount of air, air and surface missiles

Instead of developing the Egyptian fleet of F-16 200 aircraft, at $ 6 billion, this figure equals the price of 120 MiG-35 aircraft Or 60 MiG 35 and 30 SU-35
Finally, the fleet of F-16 fleet to be added will not exceed 4,000 additional flying hours






Another example, at the end of the 1970s, was Egypt producing Swing fire and AT-3 sager missiles

In the 1990s I replaced them with TOW & HJ-8 missiles

In 2015, Egypt proceeded to replace AT-3 SAGGER with Kornet missiles and with China HJ-10
Also with Serbia and the UAE for the ALAT missile for replace SWING FIRE 
The production is also licensed under local production
There are things that some people are ignorant of, production with a license also has an additional advantage, the speed of service entry and production as needed, while starting with a missile product from the beginning, how many years does it take to develop and reach the production stage after the tests?
While I can produce with a license quickly, I am also developing either self-development or cooperating with the original product faster and at a lower cost.







Turkey has invested 300 million dollars in research production of its plane, ANKA, for you to ship to 10 planes, which were supposed to be delivered by the end of 2012, and a late new contract for delivery was signed between 2016 to 2018.

At the same time, Egypt purchased 10 WING LOONG 1 planes, then 10 CH-4 aircraft
The cost was very low. The price of the plane was $ 1 million
Later Egypt signed a contract to produce 32 WING LOONG I-D aircraft at a cost of $ 64 million
It signed a local production contract for 76 WING LOONG II aircraft, at a cost of $ 380 million
Compare the cost of these planes together and the cost of producing 10 ANKA planes
Some slaughter will say Turkey will export 6 Inca planes to Tunisia in a suspected corruption deal for the Brotherhood gang in Tunisia at a price of 240 million dollars
While in Tunisia, with this number, Tunisia purchased 48 WING LOONG II aircraft with the same amount

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## MMM-E

Ignorant Arabs are still lying and dreaming


-- Egypt bought MIG-29M2 without AESA Radar , not MIG-35
-- Egypt doesnt have any SU-35
-- Egyptian RAFALE Fighter Jets armed with only 60km MICA air to air missile ..... no any SCALP Cruise Missile
-- Egyptian F-16s are so pathetic without link16 data link , modern avionics , EW system and AIM-120 BVR air to air missile and witthout land attack cruise missile
-- Egyptian 1 FREMM Frigate is so pathetic without EW System and armed with only 16x ASTER-15 SAMs .. ( even 4 Turkish GABYA class Frigates armed with 32x SM1MR and 32x ESSM SAMs , also 4 Turkish BARBAROS class Frigates armed with 32-64x ESSM SAMs )
-- Egypt buys 4 Type-209 class Submarines ..... Turkish Navy has aldready 12 Type209 class Submarines also 6 Type214 class AIP Submarines are under construction
-- Egypt can not produce even Ballistic and Cruise Missiles , Anti ship and Air Deffense Missiles ... Egypt is nothing
-- Turkish UCAV fleet is enough to destroy all Egyptian Tanks , KA-52 and AH-64 Attack Helicopters ( Turkey is one of top5 countries in the world for UCAV technology )
-- Turkey is one of top5 countries in the world for EW technology
-- Turkish Army won in N.Cyprus,Iraq,Syria,Qatar,Somali and now in Libya ... GNA never will fall
-- Turkey has bigger GDP PPP than Egypt+Greece+Israel combined in the region


1 ) Cheap low quality Chinese Wing Loong which can not operate in high altitude , because of low quality electro-optics ..... therefore Turkish LASER Weapon shoot down Wing Loong UCAV in Libya






even Turkey use only Bayraktar TB-2 Tactical UCAV in Libya
AKSUNGUR and AKINCI UCAVs can carry even 100 km KGK guided Bomb and 280km SOM Cruise Missile


2 ) Superior Turkish Navy 5 Frigates are near of Tripoli .... where is outdated aand weak Egyptian Navy










3 ) a few days ago Turkish Airforce was in Libya to warn Egyptian Airforce not to attack GNA

Turkish Airforce has network centric warfare capability 17-20.4.2020
-- 11 F-16Cs armed with 120km AIM-120C7 air to air missiles and Link16 datalink
-- 1 Boeing E7T AEWC
-- 3 Boeing KC-135 Air refueling Tankers












and 59 Mercenaries who were neutralized by GNA were transferred to Egypt a few days ago







Bravo GNA who is kicking HAFTAR , LNA , Russian WAGNER , Egypt , S.Arabia and The Uae







no more waste time for ignorant and liar TROLLs .... TOPIC IS OVER

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anas Ali

sami_1 said:


> View attachment 626755
> 
> 
> One of the Seven Wonders of the World is compared to Turkey and Egypt
> Members and readers must be respected and their intelligence respected
> 
> When armies and air forces are compared, the comparison is comprehensive and also by all standards, not manipulation of numbers or manipulation of imaginary specifications.
> 1 - Missing standards
> 2 - Driving efficiency
> 3 - Efficiency of individuals and specialists
> 4 - Available experiences
> 5 - Combat creed
> 6 - Self-confidence and just cause
> 7 - Reinforcement efficiency
> 8 - Efficient use of weapons and resources
> 9 - Reinforcement provides Good job
> 10 - Availability of common weapons systems and
> good use of them
> 
> 
> Egypt cannot be compared to Turkey in any case, not because of the delusions of Turkish industrial superiority and that Turkey is a country that has a developed air industry. These things cannot be explained by its lack of reality.
> 
> Rather, because Turkey is an occupied country with 28 NATO bases, and no Turkish would dare to enter any NATO bases
> 
> Turkey does not have talents
> Turkey is a country defeated in all its wars during the past 100 years
> Defeated in World War I
> Stored in World War II
> The Greek Air Force suppressed and shot down the Turkish 16 thousand planes and the Syrian Air Defense Force shot down the Turkish Venom
> 
> The Kurds manipulated the Turkish army and caused him tremendous losses. Turkey did not win over the Kurds. Turkey still kills one of its soldiers every week. Soldiers in Kurdistan
> 
> No one respects the Turkish army or recognizes its competence, in fact, it is essentially for whom they are talking
> 
> 
> How can the great Egyptian army be compared to an army that has been stripped and defeated from the inside?
> 
> Where do you call it Turkish and Erdogan army separated most of the army command and expelled
> 
> View attachment 626757
> 
> Turkey has dismissed 18,630 military members since failed 2016 coup: ministry
> 
> 
> Turkey separated 300 pilots from the Turkish Air Force, despite the contraction of the Turkish Air Force with the exit of the Phantom planes, and also the consumption of large hours of the age of the 16 thousand planes, and after the exit of the 5 thousand aircraft
> 
> Let's see the truth of things
> 
> Numerous senior and field-grade officers were purged. More than 300 F-16 pilots were dismissed. This defanged the Turkish military as a political threat, and strengthened the value official rule of Erdogan and his neo-Ottoman Justice and Development Party, which has imprisoned many journalists. But it left a gaping question: who would be left to fly Turkey's jet fighters?
> 
> 
> https://nationalinterest.org/blog/buzz/turkey-how-one-country-destroyed-their-own-air-force-110581
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey has several problems at once
> 
> The lack of pilots, as well as the lack of professional pilots as a result of the exit of most of the experienced pilots from the air force by expulsion and separation, as well as early exit to work for civilian airline pilots to provide them with a better income
> 
> You either collapsed, and an air force was destroyed
> 
> Turkey suffers from a western armament ban now, which affects the illusion of Turkish superiority in the military industry
> 
> 
> " Italy, the top arms exporter to Turkey last year, said it would join a ban on selling weapons and ammunition to Ankara after a weekend decision by France and Germany to suspend sales, and Spain signaled it was ready to do so. "
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...les-to-turkey-but-avoid-embargo-idUSKBN1WT0M4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us clarify simple things
> Failed to produce a Turkish fighter jet TFX No engine No foreign countries will cooperate with Turkey in manufacturing the fighter In Britain did not provide the engine Eurojet EJ200 in favor of the production of advanced training aircraft or Turkish fighter
> 
> America expelled Turkey from the project of 35 thousand
> 
> Turkey now has a catastrophe, but it does not find fighters entering service
> 
> Neither the Russians will provide them with the SU-35 nor the SU-57
> 
> The Turkish Altay tank project has failed since 2008
> we are in 2020 Germany ban MTU engines finished
> 
> You are facing a country that has a ban, sanctions, and technology transfer to Turkey
> 
> So now Turkey
> Turkey lost competencies in its army, lost pilots, Turkey lost leaders and air planners
> Western technology lost
> ban arms
> 
> It is trying to get the spare parts of the 16 thousand before completing its ban a year ago
> 
> 
> Erdogan has already destroyed the Turkish army
> 
> 
> Let's move on to the next point, the misery of the Turkish military industry, and the photos will explain this in the following post



ouch,,,,,,,,that hurts so bad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 925boy

sami_1 said:


> Happy to chat with you, because you cannot deny what a note is, but hesitated to talk a lot like a parrot.
> 
> 
> Actually, you are the worst person to defend Turkey, because you are really considered its fiercest enemy because you are simply ignorant of the facts of things.
> 
> 1 - I did not actually complete the true Egyptian capabilities in armaments, but it simply makes me happy with your silly responses
> 
> Turkey fights, through its tools, terrorist groups because its army loses a lot. You also do not understand the Turkish army’s fear of direct engagement because it loses a lot and quickly. This is not an army.
> 
> Turkey did not win, entered Syria, lost the land that was under its armed hands, and became the one receiving the strikes
> 
> Lies about sending F-16 to Turkey and flying airlifting fuel. This is an invention of a idiot. Only the gullible is believed. The same is true. Turkey does not have 5 fries. As for the Libyan coasts, where do these lies come from?
> 
> On the other hand, at the hands of the Libyan army
> 
> 1 - 50 drones were destroyed and the reputation of the Turkish drones collapsed
> 
> 2 - Turkish armored vehicles were destroyed, and those who were thinking of buying a Turkish armored vehicle became a failure and a traitor to a homeland, and he chose a bad product.
> 
> 3 - Turkey, as previously advised, is a new member of the technology, not an innovator. Rather, it stems from Europe and Israel, and even its products are not equal to Russian products.
> 
> 4 - Turkey sells arms to followers from the traitors of the homelands who rule Tunisia, Malaysia
> 
> 5 - Bahrain regretted its purchase of the Turkish armored vehicles that were destroyed in Yemen and the Emirates, so its armored vehicle was a redesign of the Turkish armored vehicle, as it is completely different in specifications from the armored armor.
> 
> Turkish army
> 
> So, simply, Turkey says that it is fighting and is even being defeated
> 
> Egypt entered several small wars after the 73 war and won it ,It has various military strikes
> 
> 1 - With Libya in 1977, I crushed the Libyan army
> 
> 2 - In Sudan, landed F-16 planes to protect Sudan from the Libyan TU-22 bombers
> 
> 3 - The second Gulf War, Egypt was the largest land weapon fought against Iraq after America, so Egypt entered the country of Kuwait with the armor of 2 armored divisions and several brigades.
> 
> 4- Blows in the 1970s against Ethiopia Dam at the time
> 
> 6 - In Libya in 2015, an integrated air attack, Turkey could not implement the same, as it carried out with early warning planes, fighters F-16 and Mirage-2000 against terrorist camps, and explained the availability and accuracy of Egyptian information with 60 aircraft
> include AEW & ELINT EW AIRCRAFT
> 
> 
> 
> You want Turkey to say that it is fighting in Syria the losses it has from the lands it occupies
> With the Kurds, every day Turkey loses south and dies like dogs without price
> View attachment 627251
> 
> In Libya, the first 35 Turkish soldiers were killed and Turkey refused to receive the bodies of some of them, so the Libyans left the bodies of the Turks to the dogs in order to eat the dogs
> 
> View attachment 627254
> 
> Is a frigate infiltrated under the name of maneuvers with Algeria on a training trip that it calls war, you are like cowards, from direct confrontation, and this nature of the Turks is always impossible to fight like men or face with naked issues, for courage does not exist with traitors like you
> View attachment 627252
> 
> 
> Lie 5 frigate What is this nonsense and idiocy Do you think we are ignorant like you to believe your lies and nonsense
> The Turkish navy is truly miserable, as there is no room for personnel efficiency or special equipment efficiency after 2016
> 
> Later in another post, we will clarify the size of the capabilities of the Egyptian Air Force to explain to you how much the catastrophe facing Turkey and who has the most powerful air force in years and how the real Turkish military capabilities collapse with the arms embargo on them. You deal with you delicious because it exposes Turkey not only
> 
> About Turkey and its hostility to Egypt
> View attachment 627256
> 
> Turkey, after the Egyptian people expelled the Muslim Brotherhood, created hostility with Egypt
> 
> Egypt is an old and powerful country, and it has always struck at it fatal to its enemies. What did it do with Turkey?
> 
> Egypt has established a military alliance with Greece and Cyprus
> Egypt
> 
> Organized the Mediterranean Gas Forum, Turkey is expelled, rejected, and Turkey is begging for cooperation in the field of oil and gas until it gains any gains, and everyone is expelling it and does not want to give it to a point of oil or poison from the gas
> 
> Egypt demands the prosecution of Turkey's crimes against humanity through an alliance with Armenia and supported the right of Armenia against Turkish massacres against the Armenian people
> 
> Egypt supports the Kurds and highlights the crimes of the Turks against the Kurds
> Egypt exposes Turkey and its support for ISIS, as well as stealing Syrian and Latakian oil through ISIS
> 
> Egypt was able to change the view of the Gulf states towards Turkey, so Turkey turned from friend to foe
> 
> Egypt cooperates with Syria, Libya, and Iraq, as Turkey is the enemy of all these countries
> 
> Egypt does not hide its fingers on anyone, we are happy that the Turks kill their soldiers every day without cost
> 
> The establishment of Egypt is an episode of enemies against Turkey, suffocating it and pliers against Turkey and Europe itself
> View attachment 627255


 Oh damn bro, you've got some serious "RECEIPTS" here..will read this in more detail soon.


----------



## Oublious

sami_1 said:


> View attachment 627266
> 
> 
> The investment model in the military industry varies from one country to another. Turkey, for example, to enter the military industry was cooperating closely with Israel and buying components from it to accept it in the international arms market. Also, Turkey pumped 15-20 billion dollars into the military industry. Did you get compensation for these investments? Things from another point of view
> 
> Egypt has a very limited investment in the military industry, so the returns are good for the investment
> 
> For example, they had a philosophy in the 1980s that produced and upgraded HY-2 / HY-4 anti-ship missiles.
> Then, in 2010, Egypt replaced the production line for the HY-2 missile with the C-705KD to arm its light missile sheets and the planes as a light alternative to the Xost missile and fugitives on fighters.
> Hence also at a very low cost
> 
> In 2017, Egypt went to the CM-302 for domestic manufacture with a license from China to replace the HY-4 missile to provide coastal defense capability with an advanced Ramjet missile.
> With Egypt in 2013, in a deal with Moscow, receiving 2-4 Russian Bastion batteries to replace the previous missile P-15M / 22.
> 
> Give a very clear and simple example compared to Egypt and Turkey
> 
> Egypt in 1986 put up a tender for setting up a tank factory and assigned the factory to a coalition of companies at a cost of 150 million dollars for a factory on an area of 2 million square meters
> After that, she signed a contract to produce 540 M1A1 tanks at the 200 Egyptian Military Factory worth $ 1 billion
> Then followed the contracts for the production of more than 500 M1A1 tanks
> 200 armored vehicles, M88
> 
> And signed with Russia a contract to produce 500 tanks T-90MS locally at a cost of less than 2 billion dollars with the right of Egyptian local development for the entire part of the tank with Western and local technologies without any Russian restrictions and also with engines higher than the engine capacity of 1130 hp
> 
> Turkey paid 550 million dollars to South Korea, for South Korea to produce 4 Altay tanks, hand them over to Turkey, and transfer the technology to produce the tank parts.
> Then, with the West refusing to supply engines, Turkey will invest 400 million dollars in developing the engine, and with Ukraine the technology and development of the ACTIVE protection system will be transferred to Zaslon, which made Turkey invest one billion dollars in developing a tank since 2008, and in 2020, Turkey failed to produce one tank next to the high cost of producing the tank More than 9 million euros, and may exceed 13.5 million euros
> 
> The result until 2023 Turkey is No new tank
> While Egypt T-90MS tank production line provides a minimum of 4 tanks per month in that Egypt is planning to produce two new armored vehicles with light armored local development in the same factory. Egyptian armored models will appear in the Egyptian EDEX-2020 exhibition at the end of the year.
> 
> By 2023, Turkey will be investing more than a billion dollars and will not acquire any tanks, while Egypt will replace the old T-55 tanks with the T-90MS, and Egypt will go to produce a more advanced tank.
> In other words, the Egyptian armor weapon will be equipped with 500 new tanks
> Egypt is developing the M60 tanks locally and at a very low cost
> Turkey paid Israel 670 million dollars to develop 170 M60 tanks, which were struck in Syria and by the Kurds many times, forcing Turkey to develop more M60 tanks for the M60T version because Turkey is unable to produce a main battle tank, especially after Turkey lost German Lubbord tanks to The hands of the Kurds, the mother of 60, and the Leopard by the Syrians, which led to the erosion of the Turkish tank weapon, which is unable to develop and obtain advanced tanks.
> 
> On the other hand, Egypt has more than 1700 M60 tanks, which are developing locally at a cost of less than half a million dollars for the tank, and not 4 million dollars for the Turkish tank.
> Egypt is a country that possesses huge numbers of weapons, preferring to acquire new weapons, rather than developing outdated weapons whose life span exceeds the half-life of the stomach at great cost.
> View attachment 627269
> 
> 
> For example, Egypt prefers to purchase more Rafale, MiG 35 and Sukhoi 35 instead of developing 16 thousand at a cost of 30 million dollars, including munitions.
> The price of the MiG-35 equipped with AESA radar for Egypt will not exceed $ 50 million for 50 aircraft
> And the price of Sukhoi 35 at a price of 100 million dollars, including munitions, and also a special development for it and a large amount of air, air and surface missiles
> 
> Instead of developing the Egyptian fleet of F-16 200 aircraft, at $ 6 billion, this figure equals the price of 120 MiG-35 aircraft Or 60 MiG 35 and 30 SU-35
> Finally, the fleet of F-16 fleet to be added will not exceed 4,000 additional flying hours
> View attachment 627271
> 
> 
> 
> Another example, at the end of the 1970s, was Egypt producing Swing fire and AT-3 sager missiles
> 
> In the 1990s I replaced them with TOW & HJ-8 missiles
> 
> In 2015, Egypt proceeded to replace AT-3 SAGGER with Kornet missiles and with China HJ-10
> Also with Serbia and the UAE for the ALAT missile for replace SWING FIRE
> The production is also licensed under local production
> There are things that some people are ignorant of, production with a license also has an additional advantage, the speed of service entry and production as needed, while starting with a missile product from the beginning, how many years does it take to develop and reach the production stage after the tests?
> While I can produce with a license quickly, I am also developing either self-development or cooperating with the original product faster and at a lower cost.
> 
> 
> View attachment 627273
> 
> 
> Turkey has invested 300 million dollars in research production of its plane, ANKA, for you to ship to 10 planes, which were supposed to be delivered by the end of 2012, and a late new contract for delivery was signed between 2016 to 2018.
> 
> At the same time, Egypt purchased 10 WING LOONG 1 planes, then 10 CH-4 aircraft
> The cost was very low. The price of the plane was $ 1 million
> Later Egypt signed a contract to produce 32 WING LOONG I-D aircraft at a cost of $ 64 million
> It signed a local production contract for 76 WING LOONG II aircraft, at a cost of $ 380 million
> Compare the cost of these planes together and the cost of producing 10 ANKA planes
> Some slaughter will say Turkey will export 6 Inca planes to Tunisia in a suspected corruption deal for the Brotherhood gang in Tunisia at a price of 240 million dollars
> While in Tunisia, with this number, Tunisia purchased 48 WING LOONG II aircraft with the same amount
> 
> View attachment 627272




what a dumb analyze...

winlong are shot down by your own airdefence haftar ahahah.... 

no IFF nothing but shit...

That will happen with that different fighters shooting each other in the sky....

R&D cost money but he you are good in buying toys. Do what you are good in.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Total Destruction

Turks on this forum should not be driven by the BS talk of sisi supporters. Egyptians will never accept to go in war against Turks.

paid trolls will disappear one day, hopefully I hope they all die of cancer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sami_1

Some people are ignorant of things that make him think that he possesses strong strengths despite the opposite



Egypt The Egyptian Air Force differs from NATO slaves or NATO members



Egypt is a country that depends since 1976 on the multiplicity of arms sources for very simple reasons, so as not to fall under pressure from any source, whether Western or eastern weapons.

Consequently, Egypt does not rely on data-linking systems that belong to the east or west camp, but rather systems that are specially designed to integrate eastern and western fighters. This has been the case since the 1980s. The same command and Egyptian command networks link the eastern and western radars through advanced command and control networks and use adapters to link them to fuse data in the unified network. By taking advantage of all the equipment, therefore, no naive cave can say, "We do not have IFF or acquaintance systems.



Realty We have from long time

“Background. The APX-101(V) was built to NATO

Mk XII IFF standard. Following its first foreign sale to

Norway in 1986, the APX-101(V) was used on all F-15

and F-16 aircraft sold via Foreign Military Sales (FMS)

until 1990. Egypt is the only exception, using a Soviet

IFF system operating on a frequency of 675 MHz (0.6

GHz).

Historically, F-16s destined for Egypt had their

APX-101(V)s removed and replaced by another

Teledyne unit, the TEC-60, which was jointly designed

by Egypt and Teledyne. The same set is believed to

have been installed in Egypt’s MiG-21s, Su-7s, F-4s

and Mirage 5s.

In 1990, the APX-111(V), a combined interrogator/

transponder (CIT), began to replace the APX-101(V) on

the F-16. Since then, other new transponders

(APX-113/114(V), APX-117/118(V)) have replaced the

APX-101(V) in many platforms.

The Air Force Materiel Command published a Sources

Sought notice in July 2003 for potential sources with

the expertise, capability, facilities, and experience to

meet the requirements for depot repair of the

RT-1063C/APX-101(V) IFF transponder. “









We are not a country that relies on one plane type in the air force. Weak countries like Turkey currently have a single fighter."

F-16 fighter jets operate as an air defense because Turkey does not possess a sophisticated air defense network from the ground up. Even the two sterile S-400 batteries do not operate, therefore Turkey intends 16-24 HAWK battery, old Ripper missiles, the Singer and the Nike Hercules, and it is not considered an effective air weapon primarily from except in the imagination The succession of the Caliphate



The gullible joy that Turkey has 4 AEW planes a few simple years ago shows that Turkey was a failed state from the eighties until the year 2014 did not have early warning planes from the basis of a contract was 2003 and Turkey failed to receive it before 2014 after long years’ delay and does not know whether the level of cadres Flying a plane is lagging behind, like the leaders in Turkey or expelled in 2016 as well



The Egyptian Air Force does not compare to 230 F-16 aircraft. The true number of the Turkish F-16 planes is unknown because several planes fell during the coup. Turkey did not dare to announce the remaining real numbers of the planes, but there are other indications.



It shows how modest the Turkish air force performed several weeks ago. Turkey tried to review a limited number of F-16 aircraft in the airspace Greece, and it did not take more than two minutes until the Turkish planes besieged more than 30 Greek fighters, which made the Turkish pilots terrify and escape immediately from the Greek trap while the Air Force The Turkish people did not dare to send fighters in Turkey at the time, how effective were the F-16 Turkish fighter aircraft?



The extent of the ability of the Turkish Air Force to mobilize large numbers of F-16 fighters at one time in light of the ban on exporting spare parts of F-16 from America to Turkey now in a country like Turkey with the help of Pakistani pilots because it no longer has pilots for the remaining F-16 fleet





Boasting about 300 Turkish AIM-120 missiles is another naive

Historically, the French Mirage 2000 managed to jam the AIM-120 while flying over Serbia in the Balkan War and survived

Turkish AIM-120 missiles have some ability not to escape, they have limited incompatibility even with mica, and their effectiveness is also not as some so-called naive people claim.

Even the Pakistani-Indian conflicts are not exaggerated for each party, and none of them have proven anything real except for the crash of one Indian MiG-21 and Mi-17 plane, not all claims by both parties to glorify themselves, so the Global Air Force has not effectively used these clashes



The story of the AIM-120 exaggerated the Turks in their equipment. For example, an attempt to suggest that the Turkish AIM-120 extends 120 km, even though its range does not exceed 105 km at the same time. Reducing the range of mica. In the direct hit



Egypt has 44-50 MIG-29 M2 in one deal 300 R-77 missiles of the latest production Some have been comparing production of R-77 missiles for more than 15 years with modern production missiles to suggest an illusion of superiority as India has poor maintenance and maintenance of equipment so it is not a measure of Basis



As one type of Egyptian fighters, Egypt has more than 450 R-77 missiles, with more than R-77-1 and R-77M.



Mica Missile are on

Mirage 5 Horus, which is the reason for Indian protests and pressure on France not to deliver Egyptian Mirage 5 fighters to Pakistan because part of us is a fleet equipped with Praderart RC-400 and mica missiles

Mirage 2000 also possesses mica missiles of thermal and radar quality

Rafale is equipped with a first batch of mica with 150 missiles as well

F-16 are equipped with Sparrow missiles, and China offers adaptations for merging PL-15s over F-16, and we previously mentioned that Egypt does not prefer the development of 170 F-16 models of C/D at a high cost, simply Egypt, instead of developing F-16 at a cost of $ 20-30 million per plane and merging newer munitions into it.

It prefers to purchase a new batch of 50 MiG-35s, priced at $ 50-55 million



The Meteor missiles are coming to Egypt simply because the terms of the main contract with France is the demotion of the Meteor and Scalp






Rather, Egypt prefers to buy weapons from non-American sources, as the Egyptian and Indian Rafale provide the Kh-31 missile with an anti-ship and anti-radar version.

Egypt is cooperating with India to integrate several Indian missiles such as the ASTRA & BrahMos-NG missile in rafale

And South African bombs produced in Egypt, such as the Al Tariq PGM family 40-200KM

Egypt manufactures bomb guide kit years ago and integrates its bombs into fighters. Egypt has manufactured a series of western, eastern and Egyptian bombs for many years.

Hence, Egypt has F-16 equipped with 1300 Sparrow missiles, not with a range of 70 km, but with a range greater than 85 km. AIM-7F / M / P: 85 kilometers.



Egypt is currently requesting a large batch of R-37M missiles with a range of 300 km, as it will be supplied to the SU-35 and the MiG-29M / 35.



Regarding the MiG-29M, the Egyptian is the best version of the MiG-29, it is a comprehensive development of the plane until the radar ZHUK-MC developed from the radar used on the MiG-29K Russian and Indian years 2015-2016



Egypt is the main customer of the ZHUK-AE radar, where it ordered 50 models and also requests a new batch of MIG-35 equipped with this radar.




Egypt The Egyptian Air Force possesses a qualitative and quantitative advantage over the Turkish Air Force



We will not talk about Egyptian numerical or qualitative superiority either, but we do clarify simple things to uncover some of the capabilities of the Egyptian Air Force, from which the Turks are affiliated.



Egypt gets out of service of the ancient MiG-21 and F-7 fighters in China

Training and ground attack Fajit and Mirage 5



At the same time, she contracted on 26-29 SU-35, and the Egyptian version postponed her contract with the Russians until the Russians met Egyptian demands



All Egyptian eastern fighters differ from the original Russian and Chinese versions. Let us show a simple example

When Egypt requested the K-8E for its production, it made 33 amendments to it

Besides I asked that 60% of the composite materials in the structure be corrected instead of 25% in the Sino-Pakistani plane, and China responded to the Egyptian contract



When Egypt requested the MiG-29, Egypt requested with it 40 T-220i PODS

She requested a series of modifications to the plane and even her armament chain



There are two Egyptian MIG-29 planes, there are still two planes in Moscow, where a series of Russian ammunition has been tried on them, starting with the Kh-38 series.




KH-38

KH-36 GROM E1 with Kh-58UShE missile and 3M-54AE missile

Besides merging the American bombs on the Rafale and MIG-29 fighters, Egypt unifies a series of locally and locally produced American bombs, such as the Al Tariq Precision-guided Bomb Kit, which is a reinforced range of up to 200 km, and it will be integrated over the F-16 Egyptian also.



We go to another point

The SU-35 Egypt complicates it after the Russians agreed to amendments to the Egyptian SU-35 to raise its efficiency instead of the Russian caliphate that existed for the Russian and Chinese Air Force as there are comprehensive updates on it to reduce the weight and increase the efficiency of the plane

Also the deal includes a large amount of Russian weapons, surface-to-surface and air-to-surface





One of the most important Egyptian achievements is Egypt cutting the way to purchase the SU-35 Turkish aircraft from Moscow, where the Russian production lines for the SU-35 fighters were occupied until 2023, as the Egyptian SU-35 is equipped with some components from the Russian SU-57, and this is what happened with the Egyptian T-90MS supplied Some systems of the Russian Armata tank



Thus, after expelling the Turks from the F-35 fighter project and also Europe refused to supply Turkey with the engine EUROJET EJT-200, which made the Turks ask the Russians to provide them with the RD-33 to supply the Turkish training plane HURJET with it, and the Russians may agree because the merger on this plane will delay its entry into service under The lack of an engine for the Turks

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261967227001200640
Turks look for RD-33 for europian engine ban

At the same time, even if the Russians agreed to sell the SU-35, the Turks would hand over the first plane in 2024 or 2025 and maybe 2026 if the Turks wanted to incorporate some modifications.






The SU-35 also has an advantage, which is the incorporation of some Chinese systems and missiles, such as the Chinese PL-20/21, on them. The advantage of Russian fighters is their acceptance of weapons and ammunition from non-Russian foreign sources only.

All Egypt's contracts with France and Russia in the fighters are the freedom to merge other munitions. We are not a dumb to rely on a single source of ammunition, but rather a variety, so that we do not fall under the restrictions unlike Turkey, which is failing to buy western or eastern fighters and is now prohibited from selling fighters.



There are currently negotiations to sell Egypt numbers f-16 Egyptian to Botswana, perhaps 12-20 aircraft, and Egypt is replacing them with 20 F-16V planes. America offers these planes to Egypt through aid at a low price that will not exceed 120 million dollars for the plane including ammunition instead of the prevailing $ 150 million. Now to copy F-16V





Egypt has 218 F16

It has 44-50 MiG 29M

It owns 35 Mirage 2000

It owns 24 Rafale

12 AT-802 aircraft

Under delivery 26-29 SU-35



Egypt plans 50 additional MiG-35 aircraft and 12-24 RAFALE F-4 aircraft. In the event that there is no agreement with the French, Egypt will add a further batch of the SU-35, increasing the number to 60

SU-35 fighters.



Then he moved to the SU-57 and the Chinese FC-31 after 2025





Turkey, in the year 2020, we were expelled from the F-35 project and banned the sale of fighters to it. It does not have the funding to buy any European fighters that fall under the ban and soon under sanctions.



Continue to rely on the Turkish F-16 BLOCK 50+ aircraft, theoretically 207 and the actual numbers are lower

The number of 30 F-16 Block 30 aircraft

Turkey will have to extend the life of the F-4 aircraft to operate in service to compete with Iran on scrap planes





We will find that the Egyptian Air Force comes with the exit of the Chinese F7 fighters with an additional package of MiG-35

It has completed 44-50 MiG-35 aircraft all with AESA radars

26 SU-35 aircraft

24 Rafale

35 Mirage 2000 aircraft

218 F-16s

By 2022, the total will be 349 compared to 237 F-16 Turkish aircraft



Egypt may enter the JF-17B instead of the Alphjet service with 48 aircraft, as the Yak 130 equipped with the BARS 130 radar competes with the Pakistani JF-17B with the L-15B.



While Turkey has failed to obtain a Western engine for training and fighter planes, it has failed to buy fighters, too. America will not allow Turkey to buy even the AAM-120D missile.



We will find the Egyptian Air Force at 150% Power compared to the Turkish Air Force

Additional inheritance. The average consumption of Turkish fighter fighters 16 thousand is much higher than the Egyptian. The number of Turkish air force fighters has weakened, and the lack of medium or long-range air defense systems other than hawks SAM means more flying hours for the Turkish Air Force to avoid these defects.

This is very clear easily. Greece, which has an air force smaller than the Turkish, can mobilize F-16 fighters more than Turkey can mobilize, even though Turkey has more planes than Greece.

Where Turkey consumed a fleet of F-16 Turkish in air defense missions, and also in strikes against Kurdish villages and Kurdish peasants, to burn Kurdish farms with Turkish planes, and to support ISIS in Syria.

Turkish air force crises

We find that Turkish fighters have limited remaining Flying hours left, and suffers from a lack of pilots and suffers from the consumption of Turkish fighters and the lack of suppliers of fighters. 



So the Turks are trying to compensate for the shortage of fighter jets with drone, and this is another disaster. The scandals of the Turkish drone plane in Libya and Syria and the huge losses caused Turkey to withdraw the Turkish air force stocks from the T2B to compensate for the daily drop in it in Libya and the ANKA-B / S in Syria and Libya, which The Syrians and the Libyans have also succeeded in bringing down the Turkish Air Force stockpiles of unmanned planes, therefore, and cannot get more because of the daily crash rate in Libya, which exceeds the ability of Turkish factories to compensate these facts, not the dreams of children and fools.






We return to the disasters occurred to the Turkish drone, the AKanguUR, 3 piloted and controlled planes were tried in Libya, and the Libyan army succeeded in bringing them down, which made the project of the plane fail before it entered active service after the Libyan shot down. Which will be equipped with a weaker engine for the Turks not received the Ukrainian engine AL-450S yet



We will not talk about the humility of the Turkish level in training and the humility and misery of the leaders



The Turks boast 4 AEW planes and forget about the Turkish disaster, which is the electronic warfare plane



Egypt possesses a fleet of electronic warfare aircraft on the ground, and not Turkish dreams of planes that have not yet been serviced after the departure of the Turkish T-160 from service.



Egypt doubled the EC-130 / H Compass Call. From 2 to 4 It has been upgraded

Egypt owns 4 Beechcraft 1900D electronic warfare aircraft and 4 Beechcraft 1900 patrol planes

Egypt has 3 Cessna 680 ISR/ELINT birds for intelligence gathering tasks

Egypt has replaced Mi_8 & COMMANDO with 12 MIL Mi-17 aircraft equipped with electronic warfare (EW) missions

Egypt owns 4 Falcon-20E EW planes that are still in service. Samar is developing electronic warfare aircraft continuously while the Turks only have a miserable T-160 plane and they are waiting for a new plane to come.



Besides, every Egyptian fighter has been supplying warehouses with electronic warfare for every fighter since the 1980s

And such a matter, scoring warehouses, for example, Egypt possesses twice as much as Turkey has over its fighter jets, such as AN_/AAQ-14 LANTIRN_ , Sniper, Damoclès, Talios and T-220I. with more than 250 Tragating pod



Egypt preceded Turkey by supplying and equipping the CH-4/5 drone with electronic warfare warehouses that work with Egyptian intelligence



Simply put, Egypt employs its plane well and diversely

Not as foolish as some of them assume that they possess limited numbers of missiles and helmets, their unfortunate air force, which was insulted by Greece and broken several times, is superior to an Egyptian air force that ranks the world higher than the Turkish.



Egypt is superior in quantity and quality to the Turks



What the Turks do not know about the Egyptian Air Force is not only quantitative and numerical hiccups, but the effectiveness of fighters, for example, the small ages of fighters

MiG-29, Rafale and the last batch of F-16 , i.e. 90 fighters in service, against the last batch of us, LF 16, for Turkey, 30 F-16 aircraft simply means the ability to carry out missions for Egyptian Air Force fighters is higher than Turkish


The new planes carry out tasks 90-95%.

10-year-old fighter jets mission execution rate down from 90-80%

Turks in this case have several disasters combined, either challenging the Egyptian giant

Egypt can easily carry out 705 sorties of combat with Egyptian Air Force fighters, with an average of 1.5 sorties for the fleet of 350 fighters and 120 light attack aircraft


We will assume that the Turkish Air Force has the same effectiveness as the Egyptian Air Force, and this is a false assumption, as it is less than the shortage of pilots and technicians, as well as spare parts, after America banned Turkey's fighters and spare parts. Carrying out an additional 50 sorties, that is, 400 flights, every day, which shows


The capacity of the Egyptian Air Force 700 compared to 400 for the number of daily flights

Egyptian fighters serve more than 20 different electronic warfare birds and are supported by 150 UCAV aircraft, which Turkey finds itself bare from the real electronic warfare naked and bare drones that fell like flies in Libya and Syria.


Also, the attack helicopters have found Egypt

89 heavy assault attack helicopter and 89 light assault gazelle aircraft in front of 59 T-129 light Attack helicopter and 10 Super Cobra / Copters for competition


Armed versions of the Egyptian Mi-24 and MI-17 that were not counted, and here we will thank the Kurds for their destruction and the sabotage of 30 Turkish helicopters of various types in their war against the Turkish army, which deprived the fortunes of Afrin and the Kurdish regions.








The Turks, of course, are poor and they fell into the trap, as we built a good belt of enemies for them

And every day they fall in a series of human losses from our Kurdish, Libyan and Syrian allies, where Turkish soldiers with cheap blood are killed for nothing but dreams of stealing the wealth of peoples in the eastern Mediterranean in the name of Khalifa Al-thieves.

Look at the map of conflicts. We will find the Turks in Libya are losing every day

Attracted Kurdish workers

The lack of legitimacy of the Turks in the fighting, they fight in Syria and Libya to steal the wealth of peoples and under the lie of the Kalifha, who must absorb the blood of peoples and their wealth for the sake of Turkish allies living on these countries and under the pretext of passing the plans of the West in a democratic lie that does not apply as a Turkish ruled by a sick dictator with a love of domination and plunder of peoples and that The Islamic world prevails, which will destroy Turkey soon, in order to attain this corrupt belief. It will make Turkey crush that the attempt to approach the vital field of a country like Egypt






For example, it is sufficient for us to support the Kurds, Libyans, and Syrians to see the blood of the Turks ask every day without losing one drop of Egyptian blood more expensive than Turkey as a state, people and successor to a criminal.

We are the people of Egypt who previously crushed the Turkish navy in the past

We are Egyptians, not affiliated with Sisi. We are not like following Erdogan and his gang



Whoever calls for someone who wants to protect cancer and homeland

For the sake of his followers of criminals, God will not respond to the wrongdoers. Rather, the supplication will be reverted to his body first, because the agents of criminals will inevitably avenge them.

The Turks are like any people in the world who are good and corrupt, and we are not enemies of Turkey but rather enemies of Turkey's criminal policy and there are millions of Turks who will destroy the Turkish system soon because it destroys Turkey as a country

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MMM-E

sami_1 said:


> We are not a country that relies on one plane type in the air force. Weak countries like Turkey currently have a single fighter."
> 
> F-16 fighter jets operate as an air defense because Turkey does not possess a sophisticated air defense network from the ground up. Even the two sterile S-400 batteries do not operate, therefore Turkey intends 16-24 HAWK battery, old Ripper missiles, the Singer and the Nike Hercules, and it is not considered an effective air weapon primarily from except in the imagination The succession of the Caliphate



what a joke user ..... are you living on MARS ? your lies and anti Turkish propaganda wont work

in 2018 Turkiye had bigger economy than Egypt+Greece+Israel combined

Turkiye spent over $60 billion for humanitarian aid for muslim countries in the last 9 years
so Turkiye would buy all Egyptian Armed Forces for $60 billion

Turkiye is not stupid to buy Fighter Jets from several countries ( the US,France,Russia ) as like buying tomato from Market

Turkiye produced F-16 and GE-F110 Engine under license including for the Egyptian Airforce
Turkiye joined to the F-35 JSF program as a global partner
and Turkiye develops its own HURJET and TF-X Fighter Jets

Turkiye doesnt need old technologies like RAFALE and MIG-29M2


and Turkiye create one of the best Air Defense Capability in the world

-- American STINGER and Turkish PORSAV MANPADS
-- Turkish KORKUT 35mm SPAAG
-- Turkish HISAR-A low altitude Air Defense System
-- Turkish HISAR-O medium altitude Air Defense System
-- Turkish SIPER high altitude Air Defense System
-- Russian S-400 high altitude Air Defense System
-- Turkish 20 kw and 60 kw high energy LASER Weapons
-- American F-16 Fighter Jets with 120km AIM-120C7 networked air to air missile
-- Turkish AKINCI and MIUS UCAVs with AESA Radar and 65 km GOKDOGAN air to air missile
-- Turkish 600 km EIRS Early Warning AESA Radar
-- American Boeing E7-T AEWC
-- Turkish HAVASOJ airborne stand off Jammer
-- Turkish KORAL and REDET Radar Electronic Warfare Systems
-- Turkish TF-2000 class Air Warfare Destroyer


btw weak countries as like Egypt who can not develop IFF System , Targeting and Jamming Pods , AESA Radars , Electronic Warfare Systems , guided Bombs , Anti Tank Missiles , Cruise Missiles , Anti ship Missile , Air to Air Missiles, Anti radiation Missile , Air Defense Systems , UAVs , UCAVs , Attack and Utility Helicopters , high energy LASER and Electromagnetic Rail Gun , Howitzer , Ballistic Missile , Corvette , Frigate , Destroyer , LCT , LST , LHD , Fighter Jet , Submarine , Communition Satellite , RAMJET , Turboprob , Turbojet , Turboshaft and Turbofan Engines and many more

on the other hand regional super power Turkiye develops all of them

and Turkiye kicked France,Greece,Egypt,Iran,Russian WAGNER,The Uae and S.Arabia in Syria , Libya and in the Eastern Mediterranean ... thanks to Turkish Defense Industry


No more waste time for super liar Daydreamer user like you


----------



## The SC

Total Destruction said:


> Turks on this forum should not be driven by the BS talk of sisi supporters. Egyptians will never accept to go in war against Turks.
> 
> paid trolls will disappear one day, hopefully I hope they all die of cancer.


Be careful of what you call people who don't agree with your BS.. and be careful of what you wish them.. because it is what might just happen to you..get cancer and die..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fallstuff

They spend so much money on military hardware, what they spend on the people ?


----------



## Total Destruction

The SC said:


> Be careful of what you call people who don't agree with your BS.. and be careful of what you wish them.. because it is what might just happen to you..get cancer and die..


----------



## The SC

ziaulislam said:


> Lets face it sir..we saw what eygpy can do in israel -arab ward
> 
> Eygpt outnumber isreal 10:1 ...


This shows you have no clue about the 1973 war..Egypt attacked with 100 000 men and Syria with 80 000 men while Usrael mobilised 400 000 men on top of its regular army..plus volunteers from Europe, the US, South Africa, Australia and more..all dual citizens..So it was a ratio of 2:1 for Usrael and still defeated and forced to capitulate with a face saving peace deal concocted by its most staunch supporter the US.. So Try to get your facts right before pulling comments from thin air..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Constantin84

The SC said:


> This shows you have no clue about the 1973 war..Egypt attacked with 100 000 men and Syria with 80 000 men while Usrael mobilised 400 000 men on top of its regular army..plus volunteer from Europe the US, South Africa, Australia and more..all dual citizens..So it was a ratio of 2:1 for Usrael and still defeated and forced to capitulate with a face saving peace deal concocted by it most staunch supporter the US.. So Try to get your facts right before pulling comments from thin air..


This is not true. 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yom_Kippur_War


----------



## The SC

Constantin84 said:


> This is not true.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yom_Kippur_War


Where does it say it is not true..

And read this, not Usraeli propaganda..everytime you see Yom-Kippur war..you can be sure it is propaganda and false facts..Arabs call it the Ramadan war..

And here is something important to meditate on:

*1973 Arab-Israeli conflict: The Truth once and for all*


They Said about the War


Introduction

The October 1973 War, a radical turning-point in the course of Arab-Israeli conflict, has evoked interest by military leaders, strategists, research and study centers and media around the world. This is due to the fact that this war had had far-reaching repercussions and impact on the Middle East region, not only on the military and strategic level but also on the overall political and economic life of the world as a whole. Statements by contemporary witnesses to the war are the most truthful historical accounts, documenting facts and impartially and objectively assessing results of the war. Such testimonies should be particularly true, when they are made by major strategists and military experts around the world let alone those witnesses from the other side. After the lapse of a quarter a century, it might be beneficial to review these testimonies in order to learn lessons from the October 1973 War.

*Israeli Testimonies*

Reporting Golda Meir, Israeli Prime Minister during October War:

The Egyptians crossed the canal and hit hard our forces in Sinai. The Syrians pushed deep into the Golan Heights. We incurred grave losses on both fronts. The agonizing question at that time was should we or should we not inform the nation of the truth about the bad situation?!.
In writing on the Yom Kippur War (October war) - not as a military report- but as a close-by disaster or a horrible nightmare that I myself have suffered from and will continue to haunt me throughout my life.

Reporting Moshe Dayan, Israeli Defense Minister during October War:

The war has shown that we were no stronger than the Egyptians. The halo of supremacy and the political and military premise that Israel is stronger than the Arabs; that they would be defeated should they dare to start war did not hold true. It was theory that it would take them the whole night to erect bridges, which we could prevent, using our armored vehicles. But it turned out that it was not easy to prevent them. Our exercise to send tanks to the battle front was very costly. We have never expected that.
(Press Conference, October 9, 1973)

The October War was an earthquake that hit Israel. What happened in this war has removed dust off our eyes, revealing to us what we could not see before. All this led to a change in the mentality of Israeli leaders.
(Statements by Dayan, December 1973)

Reporting Aba Eban, Israeli Foreign Minister during October War:

Many changes have taken place since October 6,1973. We should, therefore, not overestimate Israel military supremacy. On the contrary, there is now an overwhelming sense in Israel of the need to review national rhetoric. We have to keep away from hyperboles and be more realistic. (November 1973)

Reporting Aharon Yarev, Former Director of Israeli Intelligence:

Undoubtedly, the Arabs came out of the war victorious, while we, in terms of image and feeling, came out torn out and weak. When asked if he won the war, Sadat replied, "Look at what is going on in Israel after the war and you will know the answer to this question".
(Symposium on October War, Jerusalem,September 16, 1974)

Reporting Haim Hertzog, Former Head of the State of Israel:

The October war ended up in a major shock to all Israelis. Moshe Dayan is no longer the same man before. Since then he has been bent on himself. He has always had the conviction that he would not and could not afford to attack. Even amidst Egyptian infiltration, Dayan did not admit his miscalculations.
He turned into a sort of a Hamlet, torn out by suspicion, reluctance, and inability to take decision or impose his will. That was the beginning of fall for labour governments which has ruled Israel for 25 years until then. Similarly the war has caused conceptual changes in the mentality of Israeli leadership, who started looking for a new approach and a realistic policy of dealing with the problem through political solutions.
(From the Memoirs of Haim Hertzog)

Before October 6, we used to talk too much, this was one of our problems. While the Egyptians learned how to fight, we learned how to talk. They were patient and their statements were more realistic than ours. They were telling and announcing facts so fully that the external world seemed to trust their statements.
(Comments by Hertzog, November 1973)

Reporting Nahom Goldman , Former Head of Jewish Agency:

One of the most significant results of October 1973 War was that it put an end to the myth of an invincible Israel and its progressive supremacy over the Arabs.This also cost Israel a high price; about $ 5 billion. It caused a radical change to the economic position of the Jewish Agency, which dropped from a state of boom experienced a year earlier (albeit not firmly grounded as it seemed) to an extremely deep, and ever more intensive and serious crisis. The most serious result was that which affected the psychological side.
Gone was the Israelis' confidence in their sustained supremacy. Their internal morale was tremendously weakened, which is the most serious thing that can face a nation, particularly Israel. This weakness was embodied into two contradictory forms, which led to an extremely serious polarization of Israel. On the one hand, there were some people who began to question the future of Israel. On the other, increasing fanaticism and hard-line trends were visible, leading to what was called "Massada Complex".
The citadel, where the Jews took refuge during the Jewish rebellion movement against the Roman Empire, but never surrendered and all died).
Reporting "Whereto Israel"

Reporting Israeli General Ishio Javitch:

If we assess achievements against targets, we will find out that the Arabs' victory was more decisive. I should admit that the Arabs have achieved a very large part of their objectives. They proved capable of surmounting the fear barrier; got into war and fought efficiently. They also proved capable of forcing their way into the Suez Canal barrier. For Israel, the war ultimately ended without being able to break up Arab armies. We scored no victories. We could not back the Egyptian nor the Syrian army. Nor could we succeed in restoring the deterrent power to the Israeli army. To our great sorrow, they snatched the canal out of our grips with the force of arms.
(Symposium on October War, Jerusalem, September 16, 1974)

Reporting Amnon Kapelock, Israeli Military Commentator:

The English proverb says, "The higher the rise the more severe is the fall". On October 6, Israel fell off the top of the tower of peace and tranquility it had built up for itself.
The shock was as strong and impressive as prior illusions. It seemed as though the Israelis had waked up from a lengthy, sweet dream to see a long lists of self-evident truth, and indisputable principles, illusions and facts they had believed in for several years, shaken and sometimes shattered down by a new, unexpected fact, ununderstandable to most Israelis.
From the perspective of a plain Israeli, the October War can have more than one name such as; war of recovery from a hangover , collapse of legends , end of illusions , a death of sacred heifers .
Following prior wars, prestigious military parades were often conducted in the Independence Day, where the public viewed war booty captured from the enemy. On the contrary, this time a large exhibition was made in Cairo, two months after the war, where the public viewed tanks, guns, military vehicles and many Israeli weapons captured from the enemy during the war.
On prior occasions, soldiers returned home in a flurry of happiness and pride. However, this time, returning soldiers were gripped with sadness and consternation. Many had to frequent the psychiatric section of the Army's Medical Department, for treatment from "combat shock".

"Israel: End of a Myth"

Reporting Zaev Schev, Israeli Military Commentator:

This is the first war for the Israeli army, where many soldiers suffering combat shock and needing psychiatric treatment were treated. Some of them forgot their own names and had to refer to hospitals.
Israel was stunned by the Arabs' success in waging a surprise war on Yum Kippur and scoring military successes. This war has proved that Israel has to reassess the Arab warrior. This time, Israel has paid a very high price.
The October War has shaken Israel from top to bottom. Instead of overconfidence, suspicions emerged and questions surfaced to the top; should we live for ever on our own devastation? Could we possible stand any other wars?! "The October Earthquake: Yum Kippur War"

Reporting Israeli Professor Shimon Shamir:

I can list for the Arabs five important achievements:

First: They managed to affect a change in the US political strategy that was unfavour to Israel.

Second: They succeeded in making the military option happen, thus imposing such efforts on Israel that overburdened its resources and economy.

Third: They managed to achieve a high level of Arab cooperation in both the military and economic fields, particularly as they restored to the oil weapon in October.

Fourth: Egypt could regain the power of free maneuvering among major powers, which it lost ten years ago.

Fifth: The Arabs could change their own image; freeing themselves from the 1967 shock, and becoming more capable of hard work.
(Symposium on October War, Jerusalem, September 16,1974)

Reporting Yussi Belin, Member of the Knesset and Labour Party Leader:

The tension that prevailed in the Labor Party in 1973 had crippled the Party, making it unable to take a decision to enter into peace negotiations with the Arabs. This led to the failure of Junnar Jaring's mission of mediation between Egypt and Israel. The result was the outbreak of the Yum Kippur War (October) the end of tenure by the Lbour Party and consequently a Right-Left equivalence of power, which has until now characterized Israel's political system. Unless an independent leader will have emerged in Israel up to May 4, 1999 ( the date set for declaring a Palestinian State), it would be difficult to prevent the coming disaster from taking place ( following the October 1973 and Intifada 1987 disasters).

*Testimonies by International Experts*

Reporting American military historian Trevor Dubuoy, Chairman, Hero Foundation for Scientific Assessment of Historical Battles:

As a result of honorable fighting waged by both Egyptian and Syrian armies, the Arabs restored their own pride and self-confidence, which led to the reinforcement of Arab influence on the international arena in general. Strategically and politically speaking, there is no doubt that Egypt has won the war.
With the professional planning and performance whereby the crossing process was accomplished, no other army in the world could have done better. This precise work on the part of the general staff, particularly the element of surprise already achieved, resulted in remarkable success in crossing the Suez Canal on a wide front.
The Israel Intelligence categorically failed, as military intelligence activity concentrated on antagonist capabilities, being out of reckoning. Miscalculation of Arab capabilities gave rise to misconceptions of Arab intentions.
On the other hand, greater credit should be given to Arab security and confidentiality, whereby facts were adequately screened to re-affirm prior Israeli misconceptions.
While the Egyptians waged maritime war essentially through a strategic approach, the Israeli waged it through a tactical one. The Egyptian had imposed a successful siege on shipping traffic to Ilat sea-port by closing down Bab al-Mandab Strait. Their Mediterranean siege seemed to prevent neutral and Israeli ships from approaching the Israeli coast. On the southern front, Israeli attempts to destroy Egyptian air bases in the Nile Delta categorically failed thanks to the effective Egyptian air defense.
The Israeli also decided to attempt seizure of the city of Suez. Although their tanks infiltrated into the heart of the city, yet resistance was so severe that they had pull back after being inflicted with heavy losses.

(International Symposium on October War, Cairo, October 27-31, 1975)

Reporting British military historian Edger O'Balance:

For Israel, the October War has caused an "all-out" change in strategy. It was forcefully ejected from an offensive to a defensive position. Since its inception, Israel has adopted an offensive military position. The Israeli general staff have never cared to contemplate a defensive position.
The Israeli soldier has realized that defense is now vital for his own survival. Conventional defense, which Israel had, for long before the war, vaingloriously looked upon, became acceptable as a military necessity for the protection of Israeli borders.
After the marvelous military operations achieved by the old Islamic conquests and the Crusades, the prestige of the Arab soldier has continually diminished in western eyes, due to varying reasons beyond his control. In this context, Israel has intensified its publicity, until it was surprised in the October 1973 War with Arab soldiers shattering their fetters, defeating Israelis, capturing hundreds of them, downing hundreds of their craft, destroying hundreds of their tanks. In a nutshell, Arab soldiers shattered the myth of invincible Israeli supremacy. What holds true for the Arabs in Napoleon's saying, "The ratio of marble to military equipment is three to one"
(Ibid)

Reporting General Varar Huckly, Combat Development Director, British Army:

The lessons learned from October War relate to personnel and their capabilities more than the machinery they operate. The impressive achievement made by the Egyptians is the genius and skills of leaders and officers who were trained and waged such an offensive that came as a total surprise to the other party, albeit effected within its sight. As a complement, the soldiers demonstrated such high morale and audacity that would have been, in the past, impossible.
(Ibid)

Reporting French General Albert Merglain:

All military experts and political officials were confident that Arabs would never succeed in taking the Israeli army by surprise. Contrary to what happened in October War, justifying evidence were many and varied. First, there was extreme confidence in Israeli intelligence services, which were said to be some of the best in the world, particularly as it was known to all that the American special agencies were closely related to them.
US reconnaissance planes and satellites could shoot all the depth of Arab rear area. Such favourable conditions for monitoring antagonist fronts combined could hardly exist. Therefore, the element of surprise was excluded, particularly, as the man-made barrier of the Suez Canal protects the Israeli front line and allows easy and effective resistance. The Arab surprise came at 2 p.m. on October 6, 1973. Contrary to negative assertions by all politicians, military experts, pressmen and specialists everywhere, the unexpected took place.
(Ibid)

Reporting French writer Jean-Claud Jipoux:

Did Egyptian president Anwar el-Sadat conceive, as he sent out his tanks and soldiers to cross the Suez Canal on October 6, that he was releasing an overwhelming, horrible power that could change such world?! Nothing, from Europe to America, from Africa to Asia remained the same since the Yum kippur War. Something even deeper has turned upside down in the relationship that existed between the industrialized world and its old colonies. Painful Days in Israel


Reporting British Journalist David Hurst:

The October War was an earthquake. For the first time in the history of Zionism, the Arabs tried and succeeded in imposing by the force of arm a fait accompli.
The set-back was not merely military, but it also affected all psychological, diplomatic and economic elements making up the power and vitality of a nation. The Israelis paid a high price for merely maintaining a state of equivalence with their attackers. Within three weeks, they lost, according to official figures, 2,523 personnel; a loss, which, in proportionate terms is two and half times US loss in the Vietnam war over ten years. Following prior Israeli- Arab wars, a deluge of high-quality paper, pictorial books were published to commemorate victory. But this time, the first book published in Israel was entitled Al Mihdal (Negligence). In 1967, Israeli generals lectured their admiring audience on their various expeditions. However, as soon as the October War started they started exchanging accusations and the severest insults both on local and world media. Bereaved mothers and widows later accosted Moshe Dayan, the fallen deity with shouts branding him cut-throat. Prior wars were followed by impressive military parades marking the Independence Day, but this time, nothing of this sort was made. Conversely, the Israelis soon came to know that a large exhibition of booties was opened in Cairo. For the first time, the Israelis saw on Arab televisions the shameful sight of their prisons of war with their drooping heads.
The Gun and Olive Branch

*World Media and Press Reports*

As the Egyptian army crossed the Suez Canal, cutting through the Bar lev-line, the October war changed the course of history both for Egypt and the entire Middle East.
(Daily Telegraph October 7, 1973)

The image of the Arab fighter in the aftermath of 1967 War as presented by world press was totally negative, giving the impression that a successful military confrontation on the part of the Arab fighter was impossible due to Israel's military strength.
Accordingly, one can understand the extent of change occurring after the Arab fighter has proved his presence and capabilities and how the world press has conveyed such change to world public opinion.
(The Times, October 7, 1973)

The Egyptians and Syrians are demonstrating high efficiency, organization and courage. The Arabs have scored a psychological victory that will have its psychological impact. The retention by the Egyptian of the east bank of the canal is a tremendous, unprecedented victory, whereby Israeli illusions that the Arabs were unfit for war have been shattered.
( Washington Post, October 10, 1973 )

Last week was one of chastisement and torture for Israel. Obviously, Arab armies are fighting with strength, courage and determination.
The Israelis were grouped with sadness and depression as they found out that the war cost them heavily and that the Egyptians and Syrians were not, as they had been told, unable to fight.
(Financial Times, October 11, 1973)

Obviously, the Arabs are fighting with unparalleled valour. Definitely, their fierce fighting had a considerable role in their victories. At the same time, the Israelis were generally afflicted by a feeling of depression upon their agonizing discovery -which cost them a lot- that the Egyptians and Syrians were not, in reality, helpless soldiers. There were indications that the Israelis were retreating all through in front of the progressing Egyptian and Syrian faces.
( The Times, October 11, 1973)

It was quite clear that the Israelis had lost initiative in this war. This was admitted by their leaders, including General Shlomo Jonin, commander of southern front in Sinai, who said, this is the most difficult war fought by Israel since its inception in 1948"
(Sun, October 12, 1973)

The secure borders theory adopted for expansionist purposes by Israel since its inception up till now has been totally shattered. Israel military mentality must change in the light of October War. This time a psychological myth has been shattered. Israel should, from now on, give up the notion that its security can be realized by merely occupying land.
( Daily Telegraph, October 12, 1973)

This war has eliminated the feeling of humiliation for the Arab and injured Israel's pride
(Daily Mail, October 12, 1973)

The Egyptian and Syrian troops caught the Israeli leadership stark naked. It was only after three days that the Israeli leadership could mobilize adequate reserve troop to address the situation. The Israeli public opinion was sleeping on the conviction that its intelligence services were the most efficient, its army the strongest. Now the public opinion in Israel wants to know what happened and why. The question circulated by everybody in Tel-Aviv now is why the Israeli leadership had not been aware before hand of Egypt and Syria's plans?
(United Press Agency correspondent from Tel-Aviv, October 12, 1973)

The October War has shattered the security borders theory as understood by Tel-Aviv rulers. The war has proved that Israel's security cannot be guaranteed by tanks and missiles but rather by a peaceful, equitable settlement agreed by the Arab states.
(L'Humanite, October 17, 1973)

The Arabs are waging an equitable struggle. The Arabs are fighting in defense of their rights. If one fights in defense of his land against an aggressor, he is waging a war of liberation. But to fight in order to continue to occupy others' land is blatant aggression.
(Zeitung of German Democratic Republic, October 19, 1973)

Egypt has caught up with and even outstripped Israel in the field of missiles and electronics.
(The Observer, October 20, 1973)

The Israelis have faced a foe that was far ahead of it in everything, prepared for an extended war of attrition. Israel has at the same time faced a foe with better training and more skilled leadership.
(Associated Press, October 20, 1973)

Today, a feeling of sadness and depression prevails in Israel. The number of prisoners of war returning from Egypt was more than expected. This means that many lost their lives.
(Jewish Chronicle, Britain, November 23, 1973)

Israeli soldiers fled breathless from the Bar-lev line, with soiled bodies and pale faces. Flocks of them fled the hell opened against them by the sweeping Egyptian onslaught.
(Anna Bella (Italy) October 30,1973 )

Before the October War, the country was pervaded by wrong feelings; the feeling of our hawks of overwhelming military supremacy. Such conviction has led them into a military reassurance purporting that: "We'll cut them into pieces, should they dare to snap a finger at us.
(Al Hamishmar, Israeli Newspaper, October 29, 1973)

Al Ferdan east of the Suez Canal was the first site captured by the Egyptian troops. Then, the Egyptian scored their greatest victories, restoring their land since the first day. Their faces showed signs of pride and victory along the Bar-Lev line, which fell apart in front of them. Thus irreversibly gone was the Israeli Bar-Lev line.
(The Times, October 31, 1973)

The October War has brought about a concept, apparently unknown to us before; the war-stressed, i.e. those who suffer psychological shock, now dispersed at hospitals and convalescence houses, being treated from the impact of ferocious war. For the first time in their lifetime, Israeli soldier has known the experience of siege and isolation during the fight, the disgrace of capture and fear of ammunition running out.
(Haarts, November 2, 1973)

General Yshac Rabin announced that his country had military plans to face all probabilities, including the occupation of the North Pole. But it seems that the sweeping Egyptian onslaught at mid-day October 6, 1973, had not been among Israeli probabilities. They, therefore, paid heavily for it.
(Der Spiegel, (German Magazine), November 5, 1973)

Up to the date of cease-fire on the Sinai front we had not caused injury to the Egyptian army. Definitely, even failing the cease-fire, we would not be able to stop or destroy the Egyptian army. Thus, it can be said that during our fourth war with the Arab, we have realized nothing.
(Haarts, November 18, 1973)

The Egyptian navy during the October War outstripped the Israeli navy, particularly in the field of missiles.
(Defense Nationale (French Magazine), November 8, 1973)

The negligence committed in the Yum Kippur War led to the rise of a protest movement led by an Ishiknazi citizen, calling for investigating causes of the defeat of Israeli army in the war. These investigations led to the fall of officials responsible for such negligence. Following the assassination of former premier Yshaac Rabin, a new movement called Peace Generation emerged. This new movement led by Tal Zilberstein calls for the continuation of the peace process with Palestinians.
Both movements are in agreement on the prediction that a revolution, which will erupt from the heart of Israel street, is in the way.
(Maaref, Israeli Newspaper, September 20, 1998)

The alarm risen sounded at 1.50 p.m. October 6, 1973, in its own connotation, was more than a mere alarm cautioning Israeli citizens to come down to underground shelters. It was rather the outcry reiterated upon burial of the dead. At that time the deceased was the first Israeli republic. When the war was over, the count was restarted and a new history began. After a quarter century from the rise of the State of Israel the pillars and underpinnings of old Israel were turned into a wreckage stranded on road side.

http://www.sis.gov.eg/newvr/october/english/4.htm



The things Israelis won't tell you, simply cause their government did not want them to know especially after the "Unstoppable army" myth:

1- Israel was running low on oil, cause Elat's harbor was the only harbor in Israel than can receive oil tankers, and it was blocked with the start of the war.

2- Israeli forces were in a desperate situation, they concentrated themselves in a pocket with Egyptian forces all around them, they threatened in the news all over the world to annihilate 3rd army (20,000 out of 80,000 fighting soldiers, 320,000 available fighting forces & 800,000 total army), while in reality their forces were the ones going to be annihilated, that's why Israel accepted cease fire in the first place, they could not afford our counter attack.

3- They claim they could have marched to Cairo, but that is wrong, the 101 km sign is only 10 to 15 km from the Suez canal, they could not have marched to Cairo, cause they would have to face the reserve armored forces, besides their supply lines were stretched for a long distance.

4- Most Fighters lost to Israeli air force were reported by its pilots that they were hit by a SAM (Surface Air Missle), in reality many of those were brought down in dog fighting with Egyptian Air force, they were just too embarrassed to admit it, cause they were proud of being Kings of the sky. --> check the Egyptian Air Force link in the sources.

5- Most of them know nothing about Elmansora air battle, the one which they lost 17 plane in.

6- The US provided Israel with information about the gap, they did not know about it, till an american plane spotted it.

7- Yes, Israel transported food & water to the encircled 3rd army (How could they surround it when its main forces were on the east side of the canal?), that came through the UN from Egyptian supplies, they (Usraelis) were also running low on supplies and they played the man in between.. to get some for themselves too!!!

Source(s):
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yom_Kippur_...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_S...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Air_Battle_...
Kissinger's conversation with Mier --> http://www.gwu.edu/~nsarchiv/NSAEBB/NSAEBB98/octwar-54.pdf

Elsadat peace plan --> http://newsocietyjournal.com/2008/07/09/did-golda-meir-cause-the-“yom-kippur-war”/

Egyptian Air Force --> http://www.testpilot.ru/review/war/egipet.htm


----------



## ziaulislam

The SC said:


> This shows you have no clue about the 1973 war..Egypt attacked with 100 000 men and Syria with 80 000 men while Usrael mobilised 400 000 men on top of its regular army..plus volunteers from Europe, the US, South Africa, Australia and more..all dual citizens..So it was a ratio of 2:1 for Usrael and still defeated and forced to capitulate with a face saving peace deal concocted by its most staunch supporter the US.. So Try to get your facts right before pulling comments from thin air..


If you say so...why not say 1 million why stop at half a million



Constantin84 said:


> This is not true.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yom_Kippur_War


Its callef grandure delusion


----------



## The SC

ziaulislam said:


> If you say so...why not say 1 million why stop at half a million


Look up their reserves..for yourself..



ziaulislam said:


> Its callef grandure delusion


You mean yours..

Read post # 255..


----------



## ziaulislam

The SC said:


> Look up their reserves..for yourself..
> 
> 
> You mean yours..


You know isreal population was less than 2.5 m in 1967..one word dont be stupid


----------



## The SC

ziaulislam said:


> You know isreal population was less than 2.5 m in 1967..one word dont be stupid


We are talking about 1973 or are you stuck in time..How can you be so dumb.. not knowing what you are talking about..

https://www.nytimes.com/1986/05/25/world/reserve-duty-for-israelis-a-way-of-life.html

Fit for military service

1,499,998 males, age 17–49 (2016 est.), 1,392,319 females, age 17–49 (2016 est.)
Reaching military age annually60,000 males (2016 est.), 60,000 females (2016 est.)
Active personnel169,500, including 102,500 conscripts (ranked 29th)

Reserve personnel465,000

That is almost 3 000 000 by 2016

So don't feel too stupid anymore..do your research next time..


----------



## Khaqan Humayun

After the issue of Suez Canal, Israel wants to make a new canal in Israel.
To counter this Pakistan, Iran, Iraq and Syria work to make a new canal with the help of China & Russia.
this will counter israel. Syria and Iraq will get chance to bost their economy.

Egyt is will be under attach sooner or latter Israel will Attack Egypt to brak the Millitry power of
Egypt. Israely Canal will distrub the economy on Egypt.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Highly doubt it. Russia has nothing to offer these days. Neither good engines nor AESA radars.


----------



## GriffinsRule

Can see the new Migs in two different schemes here

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aziqbal

seriously Egyptians and Turks are at it in his thread ? 

my stick is longer than yours and vice versa 

get a grip 

Israel is killing Palestinians and no wonder they are getting away with it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Foinikas

GriffinsRule said:


> Can see the new Migs in two different schemes here
> 
> View attachment 781006


Wait a minute,the Mig-35 isn't in full production yet,is it? What's going on? These are Mig-29s,right?


----------



## GriffinsRule

Foinikas said:


> Wait a minute,the Mig-35 isn't in full production yet,is it? What's going on? These are Mig-29s,right?


Mig-29M2


----------



## The SC

Egypt will buy anther 50 Mig-35.. if the AESA radar proves efficient and some particular munition is made available to the EAF..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Foinikas said:


> Wait a minute,the Mig-35 isn't in full production yet,is it? What's going on? These are Mig-29s,right?



The single seater is tagged as the MiG-29M and the 2-seater is the MiG-29M2. They're essentially the same exact thing as the MiG-35 with the exception of the AESA radar and built-in target designator which aren't in the MiG-29M/M2. Otherwise, the airframe, avionics and all sensors are identical and this MiG-29M/M2 in the EAF is able to target designate by carrying the T-220 pod which the EAF has for every single jet. So it's essentially the same thing minus the AESA radar.

The MiG-35 was also supposed to have the forward looking infrared sensor (FLIR) added to the bottom of the right engine but there's rumors that MiG either excluded, made a separate pod for it or installed a different type of FLIR than originally intended but we won't know exactly what they did until the production model comes out.

Either way, if the EAF was to order more of these jets, they would definitely get the MiG-35 with the AESA of course and possibly upgrade the radar in their Ms, but most likely keep them the way they are. It would be great to see them with at least 100+ of these jets to make up for the number of MiG-21s they retired, as well as the F-7 AIRGUARDs which flew out of Hurghada and patrolled the entire Red Sea and south eastern coast.

You can see the pod hanging on the bottom of the engine nacelle in this early pic of them being tested in Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Gomig-21 said:


> MiG-35 with the AESA


is the AESA ready ?


----------



## Gomig-21

F-6 enthusiast said:


> is the AESA ready ?



According to MiG, yes. They mentioned the original AESA was actually ready a while ago, they just weren't happy with its weight and range at 120km. They got the range to 260km and the weight (IIRC) at 120kg and testing showed great results. 

The interesting side bit is Sukhoi started building the Su-57's radar while MiG was going through their radar issues and they finished it before the MiG's radar was ready and it's actually much better than the MiG's as well as much much faster.

Is the BAF interested in the MiG-35? I haven't followed the thread in a little while. Great discussion on that BTW. You guys are brutally tough on them lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> According to MiG, yes. They mentioned the original AESA was actually ready a while ago, they just weren't happy with its weight and range at 120km. They got the range to 260km and the weight (IIRC) at 120kg and testing showed great results.
> 
> The interesting side bit is Sukhoi started building the Su-57's radar while MiG was going through their radar issues and they finished it before the MiG's radar was ready and it's actually much better than the MiG's as well as much much faster.
> 
> Is the BAF interested in the MiG-35? I haven't followed the thread in a little while. Great discussion on that BTW. You guys are brutally tough on them lol.


Bangladesh was negotiating between the Mig-35 and SU-30 with a European AESA radar.. it has 8 Mig-29 BM..

The MiG-35 is a capable warbird..

It has *nine hardpoints*, enabling the combat aircraft to carry a wide selection of missiles, rockets and bombs including Kh-31A anti-ship missiles with active radar seekers, the Kh-31P anti-radar missiles, Kh-29TE missiles and KAB-500Kr TV-guided bombs..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GumNaam

Egypt is cornering itself into a maintenance nightmare. Russian, american & french fighters is a big range of very diverse technologies to maintain.


----------



## The SC

GumNaam said:


> Egypt is cornering itself into a maintenance nightmare. Russian, american & french fighters is a big range of very diverse technologies to maintain.


There is no maintenance nightmare for Egypt .. it ptoduces 100 000 engineers a year and more than 200 000 technicians.. technology is not an issue either.. all is under control..The Egyptian airforce knows better than anyone..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Gomig-21 said:


> Is the BAF interested in the MiG-35? I haven't followed the thread in a little while. Great discussion on that BTW. You guys are brutally tough on them lol.


BAF is no longer interested in Mig-35s due to CAATSA (we wont get CAATSA waiver like other countries).

At the moment we are negotiating for Either Typhoon or Rafale.(Most likely typhoon) BAF has asked for 3 billion USD for 16 jets.

All the best to Egypt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Basel

F-6 enthusiast said:


> BAF is no longer interested in Mig-35s due to CAATSA (we wont get CAATSA waiver like other countries).
> 
> At the moment we are negotiating for Either Typhoon or Rafale.(Most likely typhoon) BAF has asked for 3 billion USD for 16 jets.
> 
> All the best to Egypt.



BAF can go for second hand EFTs from UK or possibly Austria with small numbers of new EFTs (latest trench), it will be big boost for BAF specially if Meteor AAM is available with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Basel said:


> BAF can go for second hand EFTs from UK or possibly Austria with small numbers of new EFTs (latest trench), it will be big boost for BAF specially if Meteor AAM is available with them.


tranche 1 eft is not capable of firing meteor as far as i know. Uk probably wont sell them and put them in storage.


----------



## GumNaam

The SC said:


> There is no maintenance nightmare for Egypt .. it ptoduces 100 000 engineers a year and more than 200 000 technicians.. technology is not an issue either.. all is under control..The Egyptian airforce knows better than anyone..


whatever you say dude...🙄


----------



## Keysersoze

The SC said:


> There is no maintenance nightmare for Egypt .. it ptoduces 100 000 engineers a year and more than 200 000 technicians.. technology is not an issue either.. all is under control..The Egyptian airforce knows better than anyone..


Lol it's true what they say about the difference amateurs and professionals.
Unless you are using the technicians and and engineers as spare parts and ordnance then your point is idiotic. Different systems Russian French/American do not interact easily and during war this would be exposed by any semi competent opponent.

There is so much wrong with this. The only reason Egypt has done this is to avoid embargoes, otherwise it would be a bad decision. The EAF record is abysmal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Keysersoze said:


> Lol it's true what they say about the difference amateurs and professionals.
> Unless you are using the technicians and and engineers as spare parts and ordnance then your point is idiotic. Different systems Russian French/American do not interact easily and during war this would be exposed by any semi competent opponent.
> 
> There is so much wrong with this. The only reason Egypt has done this is to avoid embargoes, otherwise it would be a bad decision. The EAF record is abysmal


Too many ignorant and idiotic comments to answer..
Just know that Egypt makes most of its spare parts..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Nasr

I believe the MiG-35 Fulcrum-F is a fighter will enormous potential for any country that has the correct approach in building a fighter fleet. 

The correct way of going about this, is firstly to establish a comprehensive agreement on supply of spares, logistical set-up by the operator country and investment on maintenance being done in-country. Investing in MiG-35 Fulcrum-F is worth the effort, since this fighter is not just a fighter-jet, it's brawler-jet. The MiG-35 has some unique capabilities and if the operator country manages to establish a seamless logistical base for the MiG fleet. It's ability to generate a higher rate of sorties will result in a significant advantage in times of war.


----------



## Gomig-21

F-6 enthusiast said:


> BAF is no longer interested in Mig-35s due to CAATSA (we wont get CAATSA waiver like other countries).
> 
> At the moment we are negotiating for Either Typhoon or Rafale.(Most likely typhoon) BAF has asked for 3 billion USD for 16 jets.



Excellent. I used to think that the Rafale was a MUCH better option than the Typhoon. But since I'm an older bastard...lol...I was mostly referring to the Tranch 1 & 2 at the time of that reasoning. Now with the Tranch 3 and much more improved EFTs including the latest with the CAPTOR-E AESA radar and so many new improvements to that aircraft, including the added ability to carry and fire one of the 2 or 3 best A2A missile in the Meteor makes it one of the best 4 gen fighter jet platforms out there. That doesn't reduce the Rafale's position. Either one of those jets would be a great choice for the BAF.



F-6 enthusiast said:


> All the best to Egypt.



Likewise. I'll definitely be back to following the latest development on that thread.

Egypt actually exports some military stuff to Bangladesh. The last one I saw was the supply of 20 or so Egyptian-built RIBs with complete package such as the outboard engines and spares etc.



Nasr said:


> The correct way of going about this, is firstly to establish a comprehensive agreement on supply of spares, logistical set-up by the operator country and investment on maintenance being done in-country.



What a refreshing and mature as well as an intelligent post that doesn't include any of the regretfully ignorant and insulting dribble in some of the previous disparaging and hateful posts. Even constructive criticism is perfectly fine, of course. Egypt is making great progress in its quest to not only modernize it's armed forces, but to move away from dominantly US supplies and the grip it has on the Egyptian military.

To address your first comment above, the EAF has a rather large maintenance program it has established a while ago that is only improving in time. According to Global Security and info from the Israeli spying network lol, just to show an outside source since most wouldn't believe a local one:

*With the cooperation of Chinese and Western manufacturers, Egypt developed a major domestic industry that assembled aircraft and produced parts. *The Egyptian and Pakistani governments reportedly agreed in November 2000 on a major bilateral defense trade agreement which involved the refurbishment of Egyptian Air Force (EAF) aircraft in Pakistan in exchange for the supply of Egyptian F-16A/B spare parts to the Pakistan Air Force (PAF). The deal, which had been in preparation for some time, was reportedly finalized by Pakistan Chief Executive Gen. Pervez Musharraf and senior Egyptian officials at the Organization of Islamic Conference (OIC) summit in Doha on November 13-14, 2000. What was agreed, reportedly, included:

The provision by Pakistan Aeronautical Complex (PAC) at Kamra, near Islamabad, of major overhauls and upgrades of some or all of the airframes and engines of the EAF's 13 Dassault Mirage 5 E2 tactical fighters; appr. 45 Dassault Mirage 5 SDE tactical fighters; less than 6 Dassault Mirage 5SDR tactical reconnaissance aircraft; and 5 Dassault Mirage 5 SDD operational trainers at the Mirage Rebuild Facility, which is part of PAC;
*The provision by PAC of major overhauls and upgrades of some or all of the airframes and engines of the EAF's appr. 45 Chengdu F-7B Fishbed tactical fighters at the F-6 Rebuild Facility, part of PAC. [Although called the F-6 Rebuild Facility, it undertakes major work on A-5, F-6 and F-7 types.] As well, similar work would be undertaken on some or all of the EAF's appr. 400 Mikoyan MiG-21PFS, MiG-21PFM and MiG-21MF Fishbed tactical fighters; appr. 10 Mikoyan MiG-21R Fishbed tactical reconnaissance aircraft; and appr.12 Mikoyan MiG-21UM/US Mongol operational trainers; as well as appr. 50 Shenyang F-6 Farmer tactical fighters; 5 Shenyang FT-6 Farmer operational trainers.*
The provision by Pakistan Ordnance Factories, at Wah Cantonment, near Islamabad, of a range of ordnance and munitions for the Egyptian Armed Forces;
Other as-yet unidentified goods and services to be provided by Pakistan to the Egyptian Armed Forces;
*Provision by Egypt of spare parts for the PAF's appr. 35 F-16A/B fighters.*
The Naval Air Systems Command (NAVAIR), AIR-1.4, SH-2G (E) Program Manager (PM) is responsible for the ongoing Program Management of the SH-2G(E) Program for the Government of Egypt and for implementing multiple programs to the SH-2G(E) weapon system,* including Egyptian Depot Level Maintenance (EDLM), upgrades, and tactics.* The PM is also responsible for the development of a new SH-2G Search and Rescue (SAR) program for the Egyptian Air Force (EAF).

*The EAF entered the third millennium with large upgrading and modifying programmers. The old L-29 was being replaced by advanced K-8E that will be locally built in Egypt and the German Group-105 will replace old HA-100 in the Egyptian air academy service. Egyptian Air Force: ongoing technical support, maintenance support and spare parts for C-130s, F-4s, F-16s, E-2Cs, CH-47s, Falcon Business Jets, Apaches, and Black Hawks.* There are construction projects for air base infrastructure for the Egyptian Air Force. They also require control tower equipment and aircraft simulator support.
Source.

From another source regarding the EAF's ability to maintain its huge fleet of F-16s:

SOURCE: United Industrial Corporation
United Industrial Subsidiary Awarded Letter Contract and Initial $14 Million Funding from Hill Air Force Base for Egyptian F-16 Maintenance Depot

NEW YORK, Oct. 25 /PRNewswire/ -- United Industrial Corporation (NYSE: UIC - news) today announced that its ACL Technologies (ACL) subsidiary has received a letter contract to initiate all efforts necessary to perform as the Integration Contractor for the construction of a F-16 maintenance depot in Egypt.

Awarded by Hill Air Force Base in Ogden, Utah, the contract is part of the Foreign Military Sales program between the United States and the Government of Egypt. *The contract will be completed over a two-year period and will provide the Egyptian Air Force with the capability to repair and overhaul over 350 components on the F-16 Fighter Aircraft*. ACL will receive initial funding of $14 million, pending final agreement on the entire scope of work. The full contract is valued at up to $28 million, with additional options to be considered.

Under the contract, ACL will purchase, manufacture and integrate equipment and provide other services necessary to *establish a component overhaul capability for the Egyptian Air Force. The scope of the contract includes, fuel, hydraulics, pneumatics, oxygen, landing gear, electrical, instrument and machine shops, all of which will be located near Cairo, Egypt.*
Source:

Pratt & Whitney F100 Engine Line Opens at *Egypt Air Force's Helwan Depot*

EAST HARTFORD, Conn., April 24, 2007 – Pratt & Whitney, in partnership with the United States Air Force and the Egyptian Air Force, announced today *the opening of the F100 engine line at the Helwan Depot located at the Helwan Air Base in Egypt. The Egyptian Air Force’s F-16 fleet is powered by the F100-PW-220/220E propulsion systems. Pratt & Whitney is a United Technologies Corp. (NYSE:UTX) company.*

“We are proud to commence a new chapter in supporting Egypt’s F100 engines,” said Larry Jones, vice president, military customer support for Pratt & Whitney. *“This strong partnership represents our commitment to providing the Egyptian Air Force with the highest quality technical support and customer service, ensuring the long-term success of their F100 engines.”

As part of Pratt & Whitney’s Customer Support program, the Egyptian Air Force’s Helwan Depot received facility upgrades in 2005 to 2006 that included delivery of essential F100 engine support equipment, as well as an onsite Pratt & Whitney Field Support Representative who will provide ongoing technical support to the Air Force. The first module, a Low Pressure Turbine (LPT), was produced from the F100 line this April.*

Egypt is among 22 nations to fly the F100 engine. Pratt & Whitney’s F100 engine family has more than 20 million engine flight hours of operational experience and more than 7,000 engines have been delivered or are under contract.

Pratt & Whitney military engines include the F100 that powers the F-16 and F-15, the F135 for the F-35 Lightning II; F119 for the F-22 Raptor; F117 for the C-17 Globemaster III; J52 for the EA-6B Prowler; TF33 powering AWACS, Joint STARS, B-52, and KC-135 aircraft; TF30 for the F-111; PT6 for T-6A and UH-1N aircraft; and JT15 for the T-1A trainer and Pegasus UCAV.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Egypt even overhauls it's Mirage 2000s completely independently. The reason why it has been able to effectively operate them for close to 40 years. Despite already having its own maintenance depot for its fleet of Rafales, it's limited to a small number of standard parts, but with the additional contract for 30 Rafale to up the fleet to 54 aircraft, the EAF is in negotiations with Dassault to be able to develop machinery and equipment to produce the more intricate and advanced part for that terrific jet.

It has already developed a mobile AESA ground radar based on the Rafale's RBE-2 AESA radar. There was a thread already opened on that radar so it is posted and available to see. That only shows the level of cooperation to be capable of locally producing important parts for the Rafale fleet in Egypt.

And as far as the Russian aircraft, people need to remember that the EAF has been operating Russian hardware for many decades and producing spares for them as well as their large fleet of F-7s after the Pakistani agreement. Egypt has been quite involved with the Chinese on many levels of local production, from its fleet of Chinese aircraft to all the recent unmanned platforms it has procured from China which amount to well over 100 units currently operating in the EAF, mostly Wing Loong UAVs and CH-5 UCAVs.

Egypt is currently in its best times as far as its relationship with Russia. I think it's quite obvious with the acquisition of the MiG-29M/M2 as well as the Su-35S and the huge contracts for radars, which include the pair of over the horizon Protivnik-GE and Resonance-SE, both with a range of 1,100 km and tracking ability at 600 km. Then there's also the massive amounts of SAMs Egypt has been buying from Russia since the early 60's as well as locally producing several models of Russian SAMs. There are A LOT of agreements between Egypt and Russia that will facilitate local maintenance capabilities to independently sustain the workability of all the Russian aircraft and other equipment in the EAF.



Nasr said:


> Investing in MiG-35 Fulcrum-F is worth the effort, since this fighter is not just a fighter-jet, it's brawler-jet. The MiG-35 has some unique capabilities and if the operator country manages to establish a seamless logistical base for the MiG fleet. It's ability to generate a higher rate of sorties will result in a significant advantage in times of war.



Yep, and I think I have outlined quite enough to support your comment that the EAF is quite capable of doing exactly that, considering it has a robust relationship with Russia including having them build the first nuclear reactor in Africa. Maintaining the MiGs and eventually the Su-35s strictly in Egypt will not be an issue whatsoever.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Keysersoze

The SC said:


> Too many ignorant and idiotic comments to answer..
> Just know that Egypt makes most of its spare parts..


Nope thinking that having multiple aircraft types is a good idea is stupid. Thinking that logistics for multiple types is simple is stupid. Making comments about the number of engineers in Egypt and thinking it means anything, is stupid. The EAF has a terrible record. And it is because politicians and poor military leadership are making decisions. Making excuses out of national pride is stupid.


----------



## The SC

Keysersoze said:


> Nope thinking that having multiple aircraft types is a good idea is stupid. Thinking that logistics for multiple types is simple is stupid. Making comments about the number of engineers in Egypt and thinking it means anything, is stupid. The EAF has a terrible record. And it is because politicians and poor military leadership are making decisions. Making excuses out of national pride is stupid.


Criticizing the Egyptian leadership.. is the only stupid thing in all this dumb post..too much ignorance and seeking for some sense of importance won't get you far here.. go educate yourself about these matters first..

How many types China has?
How many types The US has?
How many types Russia has?


----------



## Keysersoze

The SC said:


> Criticizing the Egyptian leadership.. is the only stupid thing in all this dumb post..too much ignorance and seeking for some sense of importance won't get you far here.. go educate yourself about these matters first..
> 
> How many types China has?
> How many types The US has?
> How many types Russia has?


You keep claiming ignorance on the part of others having posted the most inane of comments about "Engineers"

And asking what types CHINA/RUSSIA/US have in a discussion about the Egyptian airforce shows how dim-witted your assertion is.

The Egyptian air forces record is a part of History. They have not been of any use

Finally here is a snippet from a think-tank about the the EAF that sums it up.

"the EAF’s overall organization and recruitment have not been substantially improved. Officers are still educated almost exclusively in military-run institutions, so they are not exposed to the broadening effects of interacting with civilian academics and students, as is typical in Western militaries. NCOs must serve for eighteen years before they have a chance of becoming commissioned officers, but most only attain that status as an honorific on retirement. There is no evidence that their vital contribution to military effectiveness has, as yet, been appreciated. Officers spend too long in the same assignment, and thereby they do not have sufficient opportunities to learn new skills and outlooks associated with varied experiences. Conscripts continue to be treated as cannon fodder—as indicated by their relatively high casualty rate in the Sinai—and as free labor for military-owned enterprises. Most university-educated youths are loath to serve in the military. Instead of seeing it as a career step, they see military service as tantamount to a career holding pattern. Many do whatever is necessary to avoid conscription, including paying bribes. Of the total number of active duty and reserve personnel of some 850,000, poorly educated conscripts comprise the overwhelming majority."

Don't act like some of us haven't visited the middle East and seem how things work there. That's why they keep losing...


----------



## The SC

Keysersoze said:


> You keep claiming ignorance on the part of others having posted the most inane of comments about "Engineers"
> 
> And asking what types CHINA/RUSSIA/US have in a discussion about the Egyptian airforce shows how dim-witted your assertion is.
> 
> The Egyptian air forces record is a part of History. They have not been of any use
> 
> Finally here is a snippet from a think-tank about the the EAF that sums it up.
> 
> "the EAF’s overall organization and recruitment have not been substantially improved. Officers are still educated almost exclusively in military-run institutions, so they are not exposed to the broadening effects of interacting with civilian academics and students, as is typical in Western militaries. NCOs must serve for eighteen years before they have a chance of becoming commissioned officers, but most only attain that status as an honorific on retirement. There is no evidence that their vital contribution to military effectiveness has, as yet, been appreciated. Officers spend too long in the same assignment, and thereby they do not have sufficient opportunities to learn new skills and outlooks associated with varied experiences. Conscripts continue to be treated as cannon fodder—as indicated by their relatively high casualty rate in the Sinai—and as free labor for military-owned enterprises. Most university-educated youths are loath to serve in the military. Instead of seeing it as a career step, they see military service as tantamount to a career holding pattern. Many do whatever is necessary to avoid conscription, including paying bribes. Of the total number of active duty and reserve personnel of some 850,000, poorly educated conscripts comprise the overwhelming majority."
> 
> Don't act like some of us haven't visited the middle East and seem how things work there. That's why they keep losing...


Losing what?
You seem hurt by the shear power of the Egyptian armed forces.. and trying to justify your pain.. it is too obvious..


----------



## CHI RULES

Keysersoze said:


> Nope thinking that having multiple aircraft types is a good idea is stupid. Thinking that logistics for multiple types is simple is stupid. Making comments about the number of engineers in Egypt and thinking it means anything, is stupid. The EAF has a terrible record. And it is because politicians and poor military leadership are making decisions. Making excuses out of national pride is stupid.


Perhaps money is poured in by foreign powers so Egypt is able to stock pile sufficient spares of different origins. As per my humble opinion do same spares can be used for Mig 21s and F7s,


----------



## The SC

CHI RULES said:


> Perhaps money is poured in by foreign powers so Egypt is able to stock pile sufficient spares of different origins. As per my humble opinion do same spares can be used for Mig 21s and F7s,


Both Mig 21s and F7s were retired a while ago.. you need to update yourself before commenting..

Egypt is doing very well economically..here you can update your information:

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/egyp...ment-projects-news-and-updates.517072/page-49


----------



## Keysersoze

CHI RULES said:


> Perhaps money is poured in by foreign powers so Egypt is able to stock pile sufficient spares of different origins. As per my humble opinion do same spares can be used for Mig 21s and F7s,


What you are saying may be true. However here are a few factors that are never accounted for by "Experts" like SC.

The Munitions for multiple types is going to be different. Western aircraft and Eastern aircraft are rarely compatible. So for example if an airbase stocked with muntions for say a Russian fighter is no longer viable, and they are forced to land at another airfield where they stock Western munitions and part then the airforce has the additional problem of supplying the new airfield as well. (You don't keep stocks for every plane at every airfield.( As the saying goes Amateurs talk tactics professionals talk logistics as per Omar Bradley or "The third cause, the distance from the source from which the incessantly diminishing combatant force is to be just as incessantly filled up, increases with the advance. A conquering army is like the light of a lamp in this respect; the more the oil which feeds it sinks in the reservoir and recedes from the focus of light, the smaller the light becomes, until at length it is quite extinguished. " Von Clausewitz)


Pilot training for type of aircraft. To keep a plane in the air you need a supply of pilots (2.5 per plane) More types requires more training and conversion from platform to platform. plus familiarity with platforms requires more time on a type to become proficient. Also command and control between different systems plays a part.

Spare parts now the cost will go up as well. Even with Arab money buying part is more complex, Engines from France/Russia/USA avionics for all the different parts.

I could go into more details but I hope you get the gist.


The SC said:


> Losing what?
> You seem hurt by the shear power of the Egyptian armed forces.. and trying to justify your pain.. it is too obvious..


What are you 5 years old? Go beat the Israelis....Just once...Then come back and boast about how "Powerful" you are.....

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## joker88

Keysersoze said:


> What you are saying may be true. However here are a few factors that are never accounted for by "Experts" like SC.
> 
> The Munitions for multiple types is going to be different. Western aircraft and Eastern aircraft are rarely compatible. So for example if an airbase stocked with muntions for say a Russian fighter is no longer viable, and they are forced to land at another airfield where they stock Western munitions and part then the airforce has the additional problem of supplying the new airfield as well. (You don't keep stocks for every plane at every airfield.( As the saying goes Amateurs talk tactics professionals talk logistics as per Omar Bradley or "The third cause, the distance from the source from which the incessantly diminishing combatant force is to be just as incessantly filled up, increases with the advance. A conquering army is like the light of a lamp in this respect; the more the oil which feeds it sinks in the reservoir and recedes from the focus of light, the smaller the light becomes, until at length it is quite extinguished. " Von Clausewitz)
> 
> 
> Pilot training for type of aircraft. To keep a plane in the air you need a supply of pilots (2.5 per plane) More types requires more training and conversion from platform to platform. plus familiarity with platforms requires more time on a type to become proficient. Also command and control between different systems plays a part.
> 
> Spare parts now the cost will go up as well. Even with Arab money buying part is more complex, Engines from France/Russia/USA avionics for all the different parts.
> 
> I could go into more details but I hope you get the gist.
> 
> What are you 5 years old? Go beat the Israelis....Just once...Then come back and boast about how "Powerful" you are.....


When ignorance controls a person, this is the result. If you want to know, speak politely first. We have an air college to train pilots on all the fighters that are in the service and the Hill as well, but the specialization for a certain type is what is in the rules 
As for the issue of air bases, there are eastern and western together, even ammunition and technical support crews Don't talk trivial things like a 3-year-old child coming to life from the first line


Keysersoze said:


> ذهب واهزم الإسرائيليين ... مرة واحدة فقط ... ثم عد وتفاخر بمدى "قوتك" ....


As for the issue of Israel, you can ask them yourself what happened, or it is better to make your country take care of them and let us see the result. Whatever your country is, it is a failure to produce people like you.


----------



## Keysersoze

joker87 said:


> When ignorance controls a person, this is the result. If you want to know, speak politely first. We have an air college to train pilots on all the fighters that are in the service and the Hill as well, but the specialization for a certain type is what is in the rules
> As for the issue of air bases, there are eastern and western together, even ammunition and technical support crews Don't talk trivial things like a 3-year-old child coming to life from the first line
> 
> As for the issue of Israel, you can ask them yourself what happened, or it is better to make your country take care of them and let us see the result. Whatever your country is, it is a failure to produce people like you.


So no answers to the point then? Wow no wonder you guys keep losing....


----------



## joker88

Keysersoze said:


> So no answers to the point then? Wow no wonder you guys keep losing....





Keysersoze said:


> So no answers to the point then? Wow no wonder you guys keep losing....


Is it like Libya or eastern Mediterranean gas? If you are following the current situation, it is better that you mention the failure to me


----------



## CHI RULES

The SC said:


> Both Mig 21s and F7s were retired a while ago.. you need to update yourself before commenting..
> 
> Egypt is doing very well economically..here you can update your information:
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/egyp...ment-projects-news-and-updates.517072/page-49


Egypt is being directly helped out by KSA-West, you cannot deny this fact. After Mursi Western world/KSA have joined hands with SiSi. On other hand same is position for Greece.
Due to shortage of time sharing one article for backing my views.
*Saudi Arabia Comes to the Rescue of the Egyptian Economy*

*Backing Egypt's generals, Saudi Arabia promises to fill ...*

On topic it is and shall certainly be a great challenge for Egypt to keep jets of different origins operational in long run. Facts show that 
*Keysersoze *views have some validity.

( I know dear that Mig 21 and F7 are no more in Egyptian use)


----------



## The SC

CHI RULES said:


> Egypt is being directly helped out by KSA-West, you cannot deny this fact. After Mursi Western world/KSA have joined hands with SiSi. On other hand same is position for Greece.
> Due to shortage of time sharing one article for backing my views.
> *Saudi Arabia Comes to the Rescue of the Egyptian Economy*
> 
> *Backing Egypt's generals, Saudi Arabia promises to fill ...*
> 
> On topic it is and shall certainly be a great challenge for Egypt to keep jets of different origins operational in long run. Facts show that
> *Keysersoze *views have some validity.
> 
> ( I know dear that Mig 21 and F7 are no more in Egyptian use)


Suffice to say that maintenance is computerized now a day..
And yes, KSA, UAE, and Kuwait *loaned* Egypt some money.. not a gift.. but loans to help the economy..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PDF

Egypt does not have Mig -35 and neither is it in pipeline. @The Eagle please lock the thread.


----------



## The SC

PDF said:


> Egypt does not have Mig -35 and neither is it in pipeline. @The Eagle please lock the thread.


MiG-35 is a new export variant that combines the modern systems of the MiG-29M2 with an AESA radar. The fighter plane has the thrust vectoring of the MiG-29OVT as an additional option. Improved avionics and weapon systems, notably the new AESA radar and the uniquely designed optical locator system (OLS), make the aircraft less dependent on ground-controlled interception (GCI) systems and enables the MiG-35 to conduct independent multirole missions.

http://www.airforce-technology.com/projects/mig35/

The AESA radar was announced to be ready a few weeks ago.. maybe now we can name the Egyptian Mig-29M-M2 advanced.. as Mig-35..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------

